# Myanmar as an emerging military power



## tarpitz

Myanmar military leaders has increased their defence budget in recent years. Although their defence budget is just over 2 billion US$, their actual defence spending would probably go beyond 3 billions US$. They are profiting hundreds of millions every year from the Army owned industries such as MEC and UME. Every year Myanmar military spend around 300-400 millions US$ for new weapon systems. Their goal is simply to become a self-sufficient military in the region. Now they have one of the largest naval shipyards in the region. Frigates, OPV and missiles equipped FAC are being developed from that shipyard.They assemble 600 BTR 3 U APCs and 200 MT-LB MsH IFVs locally. They also produced K 8 under license from PRC. They even have an overhaul facility for MiG 29 SEs. They also have a relatively modernized defence industries and producing artillery pieces to all kinds of small weapons. They even produced trucks and utility vehicles.

*Indigenous frigate F 11 Aung Zeya which is fitted with 8xKh 35 AShM*







*F 12. Second indigenous frigate of Aung Zeya class which is notably a stealth frigate. This ship shows the level of Myanmar Navy's ship building technology. Total of 6 Aung Zeya class frigates will be built. F 13 has already been laid down.These ship will be equipped with Kamov ASW hptr*






*F 772 indigenous light frigate of Myanmar Navy joint patrolling with an Indian Navy FAC. These ship were originally built as corvettes but later upgraded to light frigate class by fitting 4xC802 AShM, ASW rockets, short range SAM and other electronic systems. F 773 is laid down in 2012*










*F 771 light frigate of Myanmar Navy. Some sort of SHORAD can be seen on the bridge.*






*P 491. This stealth OPV is another indigenous ship of Myanmar Navy. Total of 10 ships are planned to built. P 491 and P 492 are in service now and P 493 is laid down last year. These ships are 49 metre long and fitted with 4xC802, 1xAK 630 CIWS and retractable SHORAD system*






*P 561. A 45-metre long missile fitted indigenous FAC of Myanmar Navy. Total of 20 ships (only 10 ships are fitted with C 801/802) were built between 1995 and 2011. These ships are called 55 series ships in Myanmar Navy.*






*P 567 and P568 indigenous FAC (Gun) of Myanmar Navy. *







*F 21 and F 23. Type 053 H frigates of Myanmar Navy. Upgraded with 8xC802 AShM*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## tarpitz

*Tank Assaulters of Myanmar Army in the parade.*







*Mranmar Army Nora B 52 truck mounted howitzer in a fire power demonstration in 2012.*







*A battery of SH 1 155 mm SP Howitzers from Myanmar Army in a live firing exercise*






*A battery 122 mm D 30 Howitzers from Myanmar Army in a live firing exercise. Total of 242 D 30s are acquired from PR China wit a very low friendship price in 2010.*






*A 122 mm MLRS with auto loader of Myanmar Army. Total of 50 system are reportedly acquired from DPRK in 2004. *






*A 122 mm MLRS Type 90 of Myanmar Army. Total of 75 system are acquired from China in 2007. *






*SH 1 155 mm SP Howitzers from Myanmar Army in the parade*






*Some T 72Ss of Myanmar Army in an exercise. 3 tank regiments are equipped with T 72Ss. 136 T 72Ss are in service with Myanmar Army *






*Some T 72Ss of Myanmar Army in an exercises.*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## tarpitz

*locally assembled MT-LB Msh of Myanmar Army. around 200 vehicles have been built so far*






*A MT-LB Msh of Myanmar Army performing a fording demonstration in the Armour Centre.*







*600 BTR 3U APCs are back bones of Myanmar Army mechanized formations. Theses APC are being assembled locally at a rate of 150 vehicles a year. 1000 BTR 3 Us are to be built. BTR 3 U and Mt-LB MsH share the same modular turret systems*






*Some BTR 3 Us on a indigenously built LST*






* Indigenously developed Naung Yoe Jeeps*







*MBT 2000 of Myanmar Army. Older T 69-II are being replaced with MBT 2000. 4 regiments of MBT 2000 have been formed so far*






*Indigenous MAV scout vehicles. These vehicles are fitted with twin 12.7 mm HMG (this HMG are produced under license from Singapore and designated as MA 16 HMG in Myanmar Army) which can be remotely operated. It can carry 8 fully equipped infantry soldiers and 2 crews. Total of 355 MAV 4 scout vehicles are in service with Myanmar Army *

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## tarpitz

*MiG 29SE of Myanmar AF. 2 MiG 29SE are upgraded and armed with air launched Kh 35 Vs. Myanmar AF is also in the precess of negotiation to buy 2 squadrons (18-24 A/C) of MiG 35 from Russia. *











*Mi 35 attack helicopters of Myanmar AF. Myanmar AF received 20 Mi 35s from Russia in 2010.*






*Mi 35 attack helicopter of Myanmar AF hanging national flag in a parade*






*Mi 2 light attack helicopter of Myanmar AF. 20 Mi 2 LAHs played critical role in COIN*











*Mi171 gunship of Myanmar AF.*






*K 8G locally assembled advanced jet trainers of Myanmar AF. These K 8s were extensively used in Kachin civil war as FGA*






*G 4 Super Galeb FGA of Myanmar AF*






*BN 2 Islander Maritime Patrol Aircraft of Myanmar AF*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## tarpitz

*Pechora 2M mobile medium range SAM systems of Myanmar Army in the Armed Forces Day parade.*






*Tracking radar of Pechora 2M mobile medium range SAM systems in the Armed Forces Day parade.*






*Tanguska Gun-Missile system of Myanmar Army. Tanguskas enhanced the AD capabilities of field armoured formations. Total of 38 Tanguskas are in service with Myanmar Army. (3 regiment each with 12xTanguskas and 2 for training and reserve*






*TWS 312 Short Range AD Systems. Combination of Igla and TWS 312 become the one of most effective SHORAD systems. Igla are being produced locally by the Defence Industries of Myanmar Army*







*TWS 312 Short Range AD Systems, Tanguskas and 25 mm truck mounted AA of Myanmar Army.*






*MADV (Myanmar Air Defence Vehicles which is based on locally dwvwloped Naung Yoe Jepps) of Myanmar Army. Twin Igla mounted MADVs are standard organic AD systems for the Infanry Brigades. Total of 180 MADVs have been produced as of 2013. *






*Kub medium AD system of Myanmar Army. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Anubis

North Korea 2.0!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## livingdead

nice pics, thanks OP for effort.


----------



## tarpitz

*Since 2012, Myanmar Army started issue Kevlar helmets and body armours to the infantry units. They constructed a Kevlar factory near the central town of Kyauk Se with the help of the South Korea and Singapore. Here are the recent photos of Myanmar infantry units wearing Kevlar helmets and body armours during the battles in the Kachin state. 











Products of Myanmar Army Defence Industries shown in the ASEAN Armies Shooting Event 2013 which is held in Myanmar.






Myanmar Naval units with locally developed bullpup assault rifle MA 1 Mk 3 in a parade. Older MA 1 Mk 2 of the entire infantry units are being replaced with this bullpup MA 1 Mk 3 and this process is expected to be completed by 2016. Small photo in the bottom right corner is the shortened carbine version MA 3 Mk 3. MA 1 is the assault rifle an MA 3 is the carbine. MA 2 is a SAW with a bipot and MA 4 is attached with an under-barrel grenade launcher






An interesting photo of Myanmar Army communications radio sets. 






Defence Services Academy of Myanmar Army. It is a triservice academy.









*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## rockstar08

great work ... nice pics


----------



## scholseys

It appears Myanmar would skin Bangladesh in any war.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Roybot

Damn, impressive hardware!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

tarpitz said:


> *K 8G locally assembled advanced jet trainers of Myanmar AF. These K 8s were extensively used in Kachin civil war as FGA*



Even Pakistan assembles these as K 8 karakoram...right?


----------



## Mike_Brando

aazidane said:


> It appears Myanmar would skin Bangladesh in any war.


i am not trying to undermine your country but i must say that the Myanmar Armed Forces are quite well equipped and have access to latest Russian and Chinese weapons.any future war with Myanmar will be a tough one for Bangladesh...





@tarpitz mate what is the name of this light tank?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Erik Karlsson

Did they buy the tanks and weapons secretly?????


----------



## Icarus

tarpitz said:


> *Since 2012, Myanmar Army started issue Kevlar helmets and body armours to the infantry units. They constructed a Kevlar factory near the central town of Kyauk Se with the help of the South Korea and Singapore. Here are the recent photos of Myanmar infantry units wearing Kevlar helmets and body armours during the battles in the Kachin state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




WTF happened to the concept of gun safety? One of my guys pull a stunt like this, I'd put him in the quarter guard and request for court martial proceedings and then there's the bozo with the RPG, don't even get me started.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

illusion8 said:


> Even Pakistan assembles these as K 8 karakoram...right?



Lmao... its a JV.. between Pak-China = K-8... 


@OP: Tht tank is a PA AK mbt...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

illusion8 said:


> Even Pakistan assembles these as K 8 karakoram...right?



K-8 is a Joint Venture between PAC and Hongdu. Both nations are original producers.

'K-8 Karakorum or the Hongdu JL-8, is a joint venture between China’s Nanchang-based Hongdu Aviation Industry Group (HAIG), and Pakistan Aeronautical Complex (PAC) in the 1990s.'

China’s K-8 Jets: A Killer for Myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chronos

Anubis said:


> North Korea 2.0!


----------



## IndoUS

Man, I never knew that Myanmar military had all these weapons. They seem to be doing quiet well in regards to their navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Mike_Brando said:


> i am not trying to undermine your country but i must say that the Myanmar Armed Forces are quite well equipped and have access to latest Russian and Chinese weapons.any future war with Myanmar will be a tough one for Bangladesh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @tarpitz mate what is the name of this light tank?



PTL 02 Assaulter Tank with 105 mm gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Skull and Bones

Excellent, we wish for a strong and stable Myanmar, who can take on their enemies head on.


----------



## tarpitz

*F 11 Aung Zeya of Myanmar Navy. Originally this ship is not fitted with torpedo but light weight torpedos are fitted later.*














*Myanmar Navy ships at a naval base.*










*Floating dock UMS Saya Shan of Myanmar Navy. Specifications N/A*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dem!god

good work Myanmar...become a military power.....
you have evolved as a very good counter to Bangladesh....just go for it..India is with you...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

*Different indigenous FACs of Myanmar Navy. Red circle shows naval version Igla SAM system.Apart from 6 Houxin class FACs (missile), there are 20 45-meter 55 series (name after the first ship 551) class FACs which are built between 1997 and 2011. However they stop building of 45-meter class and started building larger 49-meter stealth OPVs which also known as 49 series. As far as I know 2 stealth OPVs are inservice with Myanmar Navy.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Erik Karlsson

Anubis said:


> North Korea 2.0!


Why North Korea 2.0?????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

Dem!god said:


> good work Myanmar...become a military power.....
> you have evolved as a very good counter to Bangladesh....*just go for it..India is with you..*.




You do realize this is Myanmar, as in formerly Burma. They're pretty tight with the Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Mike_Brando said:


> i am not trying to undermine your country but i must say that the Myanmar Armed Forces are quite well equipped and have access to latest Russian and Chinese weapons.any future war with Myanmar will be a tough one for Bangladesh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @tarpitz mate what is the name of this light tank?


agree, no wonder, now government started spending a lot on BD armed forces with big plan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

Icarus said:


> You do realize this is Myanmar, as in formerly Burma. They're pretty tight with the Chinese.


I know where Myanmar is...I live in India not on mars..
lol...they may be tight with china...but they are also getting cozy with india....
If china continue to support both BD and Myanmar then 1 have to search other option and Myanmar is doing that...and India support it..we are funding a freeway all though myanmar to thailand to vietnam...linking our north east...myanmar port will serve as our outlet to sea for NE...
so, for we have vast opportunity to boost our co-operation..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

Icarus said:


> You do realize this is Myanmar, as in formerly Burma. They're pretty tight with the Chinese.


even BD, China and Myanmar started to materialize BD-Myanamer-China transit route, Bangladesh deep sea port where China and Myanmar will get access where India is oppositing




Dem!god said:


> I know where Myanmar is...I live in India not on mars..
> lol...they may be tight with china...but they are also getting cozy with india....
> If china continue to support both BD and Myanmar then 1 have to search other option and Myanmar is doing that...and India support it..we are funding a freeway all though myanmar to thailand to vietnam...linking our north east...myanmar port will serve as our outlet to sea for NE...
> so, for we have vast opportunity to boost our co-operation..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EAK

*And this navy is against The might of bangladesh....*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GR!FF!N

Icarus said:


> You do realize this is Myanmar, as in formerly Burma. They're pretty tight with the Chinese.



but they're getting free weapons as AID from India..India is transferring a lot of hardware,though only few got reported.SIPRI report shows they got several Tanks,MPV,105mm towed gun,trasport vehicles as aid..but later,international community found large amount of small arms as well..Mayanmar is disturbed the way China is arming the rebels and supporting them openly..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

Ehsan Abbas said:


> *And this navy is against The might of bangladesh....*


meanwhile pakistani 








GR!FF!N said:


> but they're getting free weapons as AID from India..India is transferring a lot of hardware,though only few got reported.SIPRI report shows they got several Tanks,MPV,105mm towed gun,trasport vehicles as aid..but later,international community found large amount of small arms as well..Mayanmar is disturbed the way China is arming the rebels and supporting them openly..


bro but it is true that burmese army is doing genocide with other minor ethenic groups

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EAK

^^^^^ desparate attempt


----------



## BDforever

Ehsan Abbas said:


> ^^^^^ desparate attempt


agree but you failed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EAK

BDforever said:


> agree but you failed



really ..... think again


----------



## BDforever

Ehsan Abbas said:


> really ..... think again


you do not worth that


----------



## Icarus

BDforever said:


> meanwhile pakistani




I find this quite heart warming.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BDforever

Icarus said:


> I find this quite heart warming.


good bro  the monkey is really cute

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EAK

^^^ there we go.. another desperate attempt


----------



## BDforever

Ehsan Abbas said:


> ^^^ there we go.. another *desprate *attempt


ahahha


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

BDforever said:


> meanwhile pakistani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bro but it is true that burmese army is doing genocide with other minor ethenic groups


oh that a bangladeshi special forces monkey


----------



## BDforever

Zarrar Alvi said:


> oh that a bangladeshi special forces monkey


i do not want to be harsh on girl ... go your room girl LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## $@rJen

Nice pic. 

what's up with BD and Myanmar anyway???


----------



## Mike_Brando

BDforever said:


> agree, no wonder, now government started spending a lot on BD armed forces with big plan


seriously the BD Govt. should start spending at least 2-3% of their GDP on defense if they want to effectively counter this growing military prowess of Myanmar.btw has the dispute between BD and Myanmar been resolved?


----------



## BDforever

Mike_Brando said:


> seriously the BD Govt. should start spending at least 2-3% of their GDP on defense if they want to effectively counter this growing military prowess of Myanmar.btw has the dispute between BD and Myanmar been resolved?


yes it has been resolved  it is time with India now, anyway we started to spend around 2% now 



sarjenprabhu said:


> Nice pic.
> 
> what's up with BD and Myanmar anyway???


we had sea territory dispute , now solved .. in 2008 we were facing each other, now ok

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

BDforever said:


> yes it has been resolved  it is time with India now, anyway we started to spend around 2% now


huh,is there any other dispute between India and Bangladesh barring the Bay of Bengal dispute?i mean we have already formed a joint committee to look after the possibility of exchanging the "chitmahals" on both sides,didn't we?


----------



## BDforever

Mike_Brando said:


> huh,is there any other dispute between India and Bangladesh barring the Bay of Bengal dispute?i mean we have already formed a joint committee to look after the possibility of exchanging the "chitmahals" on both sides,didn't we?


we have land border and sea territory dispute  and also river water share conflict.


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

BDforever said:


> i do not want to be harsh on girl ... go your room girl LOL


hahahahahah u wana check ma missile kid its 100 percent operational

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Zarrar Alvi said:


> hahahahahah u wana check ma missile kid its 100 percent operational


 is it thermal nuclear warhead capable ?


----------



## Mike_Brando

BDforever said:


> we have land border and sea territory dispute  and also river water share conflict.


but at least we are not "officially" hostile to each other.most of these disputes can be solved through bilateral dialogues.....


----------



## BDforever

Mike_Brando said:


> but at least we are not "officially" hostile to each other.most of these disputes can be solved through bilateral dialogues.....


we tried but did not work, so we went to International court about sea territory conflict, within 6 months you will get the result 
about land and river water, well congress tried so hard to convince other parties but BJP, momota did not let it happen


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

BDforever said:


> is it thermal nuclear warhead capable ?


just hold it in ur hand u will realise the true capability of my missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

BDforever said:


> we have land border and sea territory dispute  and also river water share conflict.



we have disputes.....pehle bolta toh yaheen pdf per solve kar lete 

on a serios note,we dont hate each other......do we????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Zarrar Alvi said:


> just hold it in ur hand u will realise the true capability of my missile


gayyyyyyyyy ! ! !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

BDforever said:


> gayyyyyyyyy ! ! !


nai to

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

BDforever said:


> meanwhile pakistani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bro but it is true that burmese army is doing genocide with other minor ethenic groups


Oh....!!!!! this pic is real cutey.....
.
.
Isn't that genocide thing is true for BD also...


----------



## BDforever

Dem!god said:


> Isn't that genocide thing is true for BD also...


huh ! ! where?


----------



## Dem!god

BDforever said:


> huh ! ! where?


Ahhh....you don't know.....
.....
AFTER 1991...Hindus in BD...

Hindus were first attacked in mass on 1992 by Islamic fundamentalists. More than 200 temples were destroyed. Hindus were attacked and many were raped and killed.[10] The events were widely seen as a repercussion against the razing of the Babri Mosque in India.[11] Taslima Nasrin wrote her novel _Lajja_ (The Shame) based on this persecution of Hindus by Islamic extremists. The novel centers on the suffering of the patriotic anti-Indian and pro-Communist Datta family, where the daughter is raped and killed while financially they end up losing everything.

Prominent political leaders frequently fall back on "Hindu bashing" in an attempt to appeal to extremist sentiment and to stir up communal passions. In one of the most notorious utterances of a mainstream Bangladeshi figure, the immediate past Prime Minister Khaleda Zia, while leader of the opposition in 1996, declared that the country was at risk of hearing "uludhhwani" (a Hindu custom involving women'sululation) from mosques, replacing the azaan (Muslim call to prayer) (e.g., see Agence-France Press report of 18 November 1996, "Bangladesh opposition leader accused of hurting religious sentiment").[12]

After the election of 2001, when a right-wing coalition including two Islamist parties (Jamaat-e-Islami Bangladesh and Islami Oikya Jote) led by the pro-Islamic right wing Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP) came to power, many Hindus and liberal secularist Muslims were attacked by a section of the governing regime. Thousands of Bangladeshi Hindus were believed to have fled to neighbouring India[13] to escape the violence unleashed by activists sympathetic to the new government. Many Bangladeshi Muslims played an active role in documenting atrocities against Hindus during this period.[12][14]

The new government also clamped down on attempts by the media to document alleged atrocities against non-Muslim minorities following the election. Severe pressure was put on newspapers and other media outside of government control through threats of violence and other intimidation. Most prominently, the Muslim journalist and human rights activist Shahriyar Kabir was arrested on charges of treason on his return from India where he had been interviewing Hindu refugees from Bangladesh; this was[15] by the Bangladesh High Court and he was subsequently freed.

The fundamentalists and right-wing parties such as the BNP and Jatiya Party often portray Hindus as being sympathetic to India, and transferring economic resources to India, contributing to a widespread perception that Bangladeshi Hindus are disloyal to the state. Also, the right wing parties claim the Hindus to be backing the Awami League.[2] As widely documented in international media, Bangladesh authorities have had to increase security to enable Bangladeshi Hindus to worship freely[16] following widespread attacks on places of worship and devotees.

After recent bombings in Bangladesh by the Islamic fundamentalists, the government has taken steps to strengthen the security during various minority celebrations, specially during _Durga Puja._

On October 2006, the United States Commission on International Religious Freedom published a report titled 'Policy Focus on Bangladesh', said that since its last election, 'Bangladesh has experienced growing violence by religious extremists, intensifying concerns expressed by the countries religious minorities'. The report further stated that Hindus are particularly vulnerable in a period of rising violence and extremism, whether motivated by religious, political or criminal factors, or some combination. The report noted that Hindus had multiple disadvantages against them in Bangladesh, such as perceptions of dual loyalty with respect to India and religious beliefs that are not tolerated by the politically dominant Islamic Fundamentalists of the [BNP. Violence against Hindus has taken place "in order to encourage them to flee in order to seize their property".The previous reports of the Hindu American Foundation were acknowledged and confirmed by this non-partisan report.[17][18]

On 2 November 2006, USCIRF criticized Bangladesh for continuing persecution of minority Hindus. It also urged the Bush administration to get Dhaka to ensure protection of religious freedom and minority rights before Bangladesh's next national elections in January 2007.[17][18]


In 2013, the International Crimes Tribunal indicted several Jamaat members for war crimes against Hindus during the 1971 Bangladesh atrocities. In retaliation, violence against Hindu minorities in Bangladesh was instigated by the Bangladesh Jamaat-e-Islami . The violence included the looting of Hindu properties and businesses, the burning of Hindu homes, rape of Hindu women and desecration and destruction ofHindu temples. [19]
Hinduism in Bangladesh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*here one more...
*
_Bangladesh is on the road to becoming another Afghanistan, fulfilling the clearly stated desires of jihadists and fundamentalists to ethnically cleanse the country until the only religion is Islam, according to Bangladeshis who have fled their homeland._

American Thinker by Madeline Brooks (h/t Winterspirit) Imams describe women as filth and demand that they cover themselves. They accuse exploited female garment workers of prostitution when they are forced to work late into the night to earn a living.

Schoolchildren have to dress in Islamic garb, even if they are not Muslims. Workers are discriminated against if they are other than Muslim. Land grabs by Muslims of property owned by minorities occur all the time — with impunity. Atheist bloggers are beaten and even killed for "insulting Islam,” and all this under the supposedly secular Awami League administration.

The Hindu empire once stretched from Afghanistan to Indonesia, before the Muslim invasions whittled it down. According to Dr. Sachi Dastidar, professor of politics at the State University of New York at Old Westbury, Long Island, forty-nine million Hindus are missing from the Bangladesh census over the period of 1947 to 2001.

At the time of the partition of India in 1947, Hindus comprised thirty-one percent of the population of Bangladesh. The population of Hindus in Bangladesh is now down to a mere nine percent. The numbers are shrinking very fast due to coerced conversions; the kidnapping of girls and women, as well as rapes followed by murder; forced flight — and genocidal massacres

BANGLADESH: Where are the media on the Islamic Jihadist genocide of Hindus and other minorities? | EuropeNews

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

*KH 179 and Soltam M8-45P 155 mm Howitzers of Myanmar Army. Myanmar acquried 100 KH 179 from the south korea in 1997 and 72 M 8-45P from israel in 1995.*






*MADV 1 air defence vehicle.*






*MADV 2 air defence vehicle.MADV 2 is the latest indigenous mobile SHORAD system. It has remotely operated turret with twin Iglas and a 14.5mm HMG. Production started in 2013. Only about 30 are produced so far.*






*Truck mounted 25 mm AAA of Myanmar Army. 25 mm AAA are produced under license from a PR China.*






*MAV 4 armoured personal carriers/scout cars. These indigenous MAV 4 are used extensively during the tri arms military exercise the Exercise Kyan Sit Thar in 2012.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Informant

Icarus said:


> WTF happened to the concept of gun safety? One of my guys pull a stunt like this, I'd put him in the quarter guard and request for court martial proceedings and then there's the bozo with the RPG, don't even get me started.



Seriously right? I was at my wits end! BAD gun safety.


----------



## Viet

not bad. looks Burma has a well equipped army.


----------



## tarpitz

*First Prototype IFV of Myanmar Army seen in 2012. Myanmar Army's intention is to produce a family of 6x6 modular platforms for IFVs, weapon carriers, command vehicles, field ambulances, radar carriers, recovery vehicles, towing vehicles and air defence vehicles. Serial production will begin in early 2015. This vehicle will be incorporated with some state of the art fire control and night vision systems from russia and china. Gun and turret will also be imported.*







*Myanmar Army chief inspected a military heavy duty vehicle factory in 2014 Jan. This factory is completed in 2012 and produces about 400 6x6 and 8x8 heavy duty military trucks every year.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BDforever

tarpitz said:


> *First Prototype IFV of Myanmar Army seen in 2012. Myanmar Army's intention is to produce a family of 6x6 modular platforms for IFVs, weapon carriers, command vehicles, field ambulances, radar carriers, recovery vehicles, towing vehicles and air defence vehicles. Serial production will begin in early 2015. This vehicle will be incorporated with some state of the art fire control and night vision systems from russia and china. Gun and turret will also be imported.*


woooooooowwwwwww ! ! ! ! thats really impressive ! !


----------



## Roybot

BDforever said:


> woooooooowwwwwww ! ! ! ! thats really impressive ! !



Prepare to surrender

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Roybot said:


> Prepare to surrender


neeeeveeeeeeeerrrrrrr  i will attack with my lungi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

BDforever said:


> woooooooowwwwwww ! ! ! ! thats really impressive ! !



Is Bd making something like this???


----------



## BDforever

45'22' said:


> Is Bd making something like this???


nop. fking government do not spend much money in defence, Myanmar spends at-least 1.5 times more in defence than us even though their economy is half of ours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

BDforever said:


> neeeeveeeeeeeerrrrrrr  i will attack with my lungi


If you will attack with your lungi......then you will be in your kacha.....lol:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

*Mi 2 light attack helicopter being overhauled by foreigners in Myanmar*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Erik Karlsson said:


> Why North Korea 2.0?????


Suppressive regime......military first policy....have isolated themselves from the outside world for quite a long time.....there are many similarities!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

*Type 92 (WZ 551) APC of Myanmar Army. There are total of 76 Type 92 APCs in Myanmar Army. Based on their experiences, Myanmar Army prefers wheeled APC/IFV.*










*Graphical design of the Myanmar Navy F 13 which was laid down in 2013. I am not so sure what SAM/SSM systems Myanmar Navy has chosen. In the graphic layout, they have suggested many SAM/SSM systems. But probably they will choose SA-N 7, SS-N 25/27 and Kashtan. And the photo below is the F 12 which has already been launched in 2013 and expected to be commissioned in 2014..*


----------



## ratang

Small Arms Products of Myanmar Defense Industries



















Assault Rifles

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zabaniyah

Very rare photos. 

Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ratang

Heavy Machine Guns 

Air Defence Gun (Chinese designed)





CIS .50 Machine Gun (Singapore Designed and Produced Locally)





MA-15 7.62mm Machine Gun (German MG3 copy)





Pistols






MA-5, Mk2 Pistol (Glock Copy)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Anubis said:


> Suppressive regime......military first policy....have isolated themselves from the outside world for quite a long time.....there are many similarities!



*I don't think they have isolated themselves from the whole outside world. They have just isolated themselves from the west while engaging secretly and extensively to the east such as Russia, East European countries, PR China and Israel. The only thing they did is that " talk little and do much" about their military modernization programme. Many nations like Bangladesh and Thailand just misunderestimated their military capabilities. That is also what they wanted from their potential adversaries. They revealed only when their modernization programme gained momentum.*

*Some indigenous LSTs of Myanmar Navy. Myanmar Navy reported to have 8 LSTs. These LST can carry upto 6 MBTs or 9 APCs/IFVs.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

*PTL 02 Assaulter Tanks of Myanmar Army. There are 4 regiments of PTL 02 and these are the only anti tank regiments in Myanmar Army.





















*


----------



## tarpitz

*Type 90 and Type 81 122 mm MLRSs of Myanmar Army. Some resources said Myanmar Army Defence Industries have reverse engineered Type 81 MLRS. Although the reports are not confirmed independently, the MADI is producing 122 mm rockets since 20011. 
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

BDforever said:


> yes it has been resolved  it is time with India now, anyway we started to spend around 2% now



Saala.

Arakanese are taking the sword to Rohingyas and still you got a Problem with Indians 

saala!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

*BTR 3 Us of Myanmar Army. Some BTR 3 Us are fitted with slat armour. These BTR 3 Us greatly enhance the battlefield mobility of Myanmar Army. Being a wheeled amphibious vehicles, it can use efficiently in the terrain like the Arakan state.According to some reports, Myanmar Army have deployed as many as 6 regiments of BTR 3Us equipped Mech Inf in the Arakan state.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Playing a mess with our Rohingya brothers and sisters......you are out.....your country is in our radar now......Many young Muslim dont like this fucking country....Just See and Wait........some years from now...(preparing more Islamic oriented leader to get into Indonesia future leadership) If no body dares to make some hard lesson to this tiny country....within that time range...Indonesia will attack Myanmar and give this country some lesson


----------



## genmirajborgza786

that's quiet an impressive buildup ,would love to see cooperation between ,Pakistan-Myanmar in the field of defense & commercial industries



*(Admiral Nyan Tun, Comd-in-Chief Myanmar Navy, called on General Khalid Shameem Wynne, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee at Joint Staff Headquarters) *

Myanmar Admiral Nyan tun, comd-in-chief Myanmar Navy with gen Khalid Shameem Wynne CJSC meeting in Islamabad[/quote]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

tarpitz said:


> *I don't think they have isolated themselves from the whole outside world. They have just isolated themselves from the west while engaging secretly and extensively to the east such as Russia, East European countries, PR China and Israel. The only thing they did is that " talk little and do much" about their military modernization programme. Many nations like Bangladesh and Thailand just misunderestimated their military capabilities. That is also what they wanted from their potential adversaries. They revealed only when their modernization programme gained momentum.*


Exactly my point....except for east asia(they are a part of Asean)....all other countries you named specialize in one common thing......making and selling weapons.....they are open to countries that sell them weapons......EXACTLY like North Korea.......For a country of their size and resources they are not in a good place from an economic point of view....even comparing them to their closest neighbors(ASEAN) they are not very developed.....Bangladesh did not 'misunderestimate' their military capability....we know exactly where we have problems with them....and we resolved it the international court.....I don't know their issues with Thailand....

BTW where did you learn the word 'misunderestimate'??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Anubis said:


> Exactly my point....except for east asia(they are a part of Asean)....all other countries you named specialize in one common thing......making and selling weapons.....they are open to countries that sell them weapons......EXACTLY like North Korea.......For a country of their size and resources they are not in a good place from an economic point of view....even comparing them to their closest neighbors(ASEAN) they are not very developed.....Bangladesh did not 'misunderestimate' their military capability....we know exactly where we have problems with them....and we resolved it the international court.....I don't know their issues with Thailand....
> 
> BTW where did you learn the word 'misunderestimate'??



*the word 'misunderestimate' was first coined by the US Pres. George W Bush. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

*155 mm M8-45-P (modified Soltam M 71) of Myanmar Army seen in 1997.












*


----------



## tarpitz

*Myanmar Naval ships P 561 & 562 visited Pattaya and welcomed by Thai beauties*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

*A Myanmar Army soldier installing 9M113M Konkurs ATGM on BTR 3U. Myanmar BTR 3 Us are fitted with only 2 ATGMs. Myanmar also produced Konkurs ATGM under license from Russia. 




*


----------



## Zarvan

Anubis said:


> North Korea 2.0!


I don't know about that but you need to focus on your Air Force first and also than on Army other wise you have to face India and now Myanmar @BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Erik Karlsson

myanmar navy ship f12

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Erik Karlsson said:


> View attachment 14578
> 
> 
> myanmar navy ship f12



Is the kid in your avatar wearing a pair of earrings ?  

Kids these days !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

Pakistan Army could beat these clown in like a week lol. Few missiles would destroy their command and structure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ratang

Jaanbaz said:


> Pakistan Army could beat these clown in like a week lol. Few missiles would destroy their command and structure.


Haha, really? seriously? You should know that these are just tip of the iceberg.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Jaanbaz said:


> Pakistan Army could beat these clown in like a week lol. Few missiles would destroy their command and structure.


dude Pakistan has no problem with Myanmar both Pakistan & Myanmar have very good relations with China & Pakistan & Myanmar are natural friends hope to see Pakistan Myanmar relation prosper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

*Mig 29 SE and MiG B of Myanmar AF. Myanmar AF has 20 MiG 29 SE, 12 MiG 29 B and 6 MiG 29 UB. 2 MiG 29 SE are upgraded and fitted with Kh 35 V anti ship missiles. Russia is offering MiG 35 as a replacement for the aging F 7.*







*K 8G of Myanmar AF flying near Yangon.*







*PZL Sokol medium lift helicopter of Myanmar AF. Myanmar AF is operating 22 PZL Sokols since 1995. Although Poland delivered these Solkols to Myanmar, the government of Poland stopped selling spare parts to Myanmar when their country became the full member of NATO. For this Reason, Myanmar AF's Solkols were grounded since 2002. However, with the help of Serbia. Myanmar upgraded these Solkols along with 20 Mi 2 Light Attack Helicopters in 2010 and the pgogramme ended in 2012. Now both Sokols and Mi 2 are fully operational again and used extensively in the recent oprations. *






*Mi 35 P of Myanmar AF*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

*VT 1 A MBT of Myanmar Army. Myanmar Army is replacing its aging Type 69 medium tanks with more advanced VT 1 A MBTs. VT 1 A has an upgraded fire control system compare to MBT 2000. 5 of the Myanmar Army tank regiments are equipped with VT 1 A MBTs (about 250 tanks).*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## tarpitz

*A battery of Sh 1 155 mm SP howitzers from Myanmar Army*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

keep posting


----------



## John Lane

Indos said:


> Playing a mess with our Rohingya brothers and sisters......you are out.....your country is in our radar now......Many young Muslim dont like this fucking country....Just See and Wait........some years from now...(preparing more Islamic oriented leader to get into Indonesia future leadership) If no body dares to make some hard lesson to this tiny country....within that time range...Indonesia will attack Myanmar and give this country some lesson




Actually, muslims Islamic Extremist Terrorists are supporting Rohingya and calling for Jihad to make Myanmar for bad nation and they want to blame on Religious matter as well.Those Rohingya are land-grabbers and they want to take our land and try to make western Myanmar place as Kashmir later on. Those Bengali Illegal Land grabber should be stop and they should go back to their land.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## BDforever

John Lane said:


> Actually, muslims Islamic Extremist Terrorists are supporting Rohingya and calling for Jihad to make Myanmar for bad nation and they want to blame on Religious matter as well.Those Rohingya are land-grabbers and they want to take our land and try to make western Myanmar place as Kashmir later on. *Those Bengali Illegal Land grabber should be stop and they should go back to their land.*


go back to which land ? LOL no matter how much you try to hide but truth will come out. what about
*Kachin State fight ? *
*Kayah State fight ? *
*Kayin State fight ? *
*Shan State fight ? all they are illegal bengali and muslims too ? you burmese just want excuses to kill other minor ethnic groups *

*




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Muslim settlements have existed in Arakan since the arrival of Arabs there in the 8th century CE. The direct descendants of Arab settlers are believed to live in central Arakan near Mrauk-U and Kyauktaw townships, rather than the Mayu frontier area (near Chittagong Division, Bangladesh), where the majority of Rohingya are populated.[25]

Kingdom of Mrauk U[edit]
Early evidence of Bengali Muslim settlements in Arakan date back to the time of King Narameikhla (1430–1434) of the Kingdom of Mrauk U. After 24 years of exile in Bengal, he regained control of the Arakanese throne in 1430 with military assistance from the Sultanate of Bengal. The Bengalis who came with him formed their own settlements in the region.[26][27]

Narameikhla ceded some territory to the Sultan of Bengal and recognised his sovereignty over the areas. In recognition of his kingdom's vassal status, the kings of Arakan received Islamic titles and used the Bengali Islamic coinage within the kingdom. Narameikhla minted his own coins with Burmese characters on one side and Persian characterson the other.[27] Arakan's vassalage to Bengal was brief. After Sultan Jalaluddin Muhammad Shah's death in 1433, Narameikhla's successors repaid Bengal by occupying Ramu in 1437 and Chittagong in 1459. Arakan would hold Chittagong until 1666.[28][29]

Even after gaining independence from the Sultans of Bengal, the Arakanese kings continued the custom of maintaining Muslim titles.[30] The Buddhist kings compared themselves to Sultans and fashioned themselves after Mughal rulers. They also continued to employ Muslims in prestigious positions within the royal administration.[31] The Bengali Muslim population increased in the 17th century, as they were employed in a variety of workforces in Arakan. Some of them worked as Bengali, Persian and Arabicscribes in the Arakanese courts, which, despite remaining mostly Buddhist, adopted Islamic fashions from the neighbouring Sultanate of Bengal.[26] The Kamein/Kaman, who are regarded as one of the official ethnic groups of Burma, are descended from these Muslims.[32]

Burmese conquest[edit]
Following the Burmese conquest of Arakan in 1785, as many as 35,000 Arakanese people fled to the neighbouring Chittagong region of British Bengal in 1799 to escape Burmese persecution and to seek protection from British India.[33] The Burmese rulers executed thousands of Arakanese men and deported a considerable portion of the Arakanese population to central Burma, leaving Arakan as a scarcely populated area by the time the British occupied it.[34]

According to an article on the "Burma Empire" published by the British Francis Buchanan-Hamilton in 1799, "the Mohammedans, who have long settled in Arakan," "call themselves Rooinga, or natives of Arakan."[23] Sir Henry Yule saw many Muslims serving as eunuchs in Konbaung Dynasty Burma while on a diplomatic mission there.[35][36][37][38] These Muslim eunuchs came from Arakan.[39][40]

British colonial rule[edit]
British policy encouraged Bengali inhabitants from adjacent regions to migrate into the then lightly populated and fertile valleys of Arakan as agriculturalists. The East India Company extended the Bengal administration to Arakan, thus there was no international boundary between Bengal and Arakan, and no restrictions on migration between the regions. In the early 19th century, thousands of Bengalis from the Chittagong region settled in Arakan seeking work.[34] In addition, thousands of Rakhine people from Arakan also settled in Bengal.[41][42]

The British census of 1891 reported 58,255 Muslims in Arakan. By 1911, the Muslim population had increased to 178,647.[43] The waves of migration were primarily due to the requirement of cheap labour from British India to work in the paddy fields. Immigrants from Bengal, mainly from the Chittagong region, "moved en masse into western townships of Arakan". To be sure, Indian immigration to Burma was a nationwide phenomenon, not just restricted to Arakan.[44]

Historian Thant Myint-U writes: "At the beginning of the 20th century, Indians were arriving in Burma at the rate of no less than a quarter million per year. The numbers rose steadily until the peak year of 1927, immigration reached 480,000 people, with Rangoon exceeding New York City as the greatest immigration port in the world. This was out of a total population of only 13 million; it was equivalent to the United Kingdom today taking 2 million people a year." By then, in most of the largest cities in Burma, Rangoon(Yangon), Akyab (Sittwe), Bassein (Pathein), Moulmein, the Indian immigrants formed a majority of the population. The Burmese under the British rule felt helpless, and reacted with a "racism that combined feelings of superiority and fear."[44]

The impact of immigration was particularly acute in Arakan, one of less populated regions. In 1939, the British authorities, alert to the long-term animosity between the RakhineBuddhists and the Rohingya Muslims, formed a special Investigation Commission led by James Ester and Tin Tut to study the issue of Muslim immigration into the Rakhine state. The commission recommended securing the border; however, with the onset of World War II, the British retreated from Arakan.[45]
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jarves

Jaanbaz said:


> Pakistan Army could beat these clown in like a week lol. Few missiles would destroy their command and structure.


And American military can beat Pakistan in a day lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

BDforever said:


> go back to which land ? LOL no matter how much you try to hide but truth will come out. what about
> *Kachin State fight ? *
> *Kayah State fight ? *
> *Kayin State fight ? *
> *Shan State fight ? all they are illegal bengali and muslims too ? you burmese just want excuses to kill other minor ethnic groups *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Hey dudes.. . wiki is not a reliable source either. anyone can edit any topic. 
don't get into the religious and ethnical issues here. 
better stick onto the topic. 
both MYN and BD are good countries.
you two countries will never fight each other.
may peace prevail on bay of bangal.
any border problems should be sorted out peacefully.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

dragunov87 said:


> *Hey dudes.. . wiki is not a reliable source either. anyone can edit any topic. *
> *don't get into the religious and ethnical issues here. *
> *better stick onto the topic. *
> *both MYN and BD are good countries.*
> *you two countries will never fight each other.*
> *may peace prevail on bay of bangal.*
> *any border problems should be sorted out peacefully.*


bro i know wiki is not good source, but if you check end of line or para there are certification of claim of different sources by number in bracket. We always want peace and want stability in our region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

BDforever said:


> we tried but did not work, so we went to International court about sea territory conflict, within 6 months you will get the result
> about land and river water, well congress tried so hard to convince other parties but BJP, momota did not let it happen



to be honest, by the time Myanmaris are through with Muslims in their country,

Indians will look a lot more appealing. And that's not a compliment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Ravi Nair said:


> to be honest, by the time Myanmaris are through with Muslims in their country,
> 
> Indians will look a lot more appealing. And that's not a compliment.


did not get you, say it again bro


----------



## Chronos

BDforever said:


> did not get you, say it again bro



Remember that whole Buddhist Monks inciting violence against Rohingyas?? episode?

That.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Ravi Nair said:


> Remember that whole Buddhist Monks inciting violence against Rohingyas?? episode?
> 
> That.


that is still happening, last month 30 rohingya died


----------



## Chronos

BDforever said:


> that is still happening, *last month 30 rohingya died*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

Ravi Nair said:


>


Cant read what's written in your avatar.


----------



## tarpitz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

jarves said:


> Cant read what's written in your avatar.



Your opinion is bad

And you should feel bad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

tarpitz said:


>


 not PLA soldiers. but with QBZ. who are they?


----------



## BDforever

dragunov87 said:


> not PLA soldiers. but with QBZ. who are they?


burmese army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

BDforever said:


> burmese army


 impressive!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

jarves said:


> And American military can beat Pakistan in a day lol



They probably can. Don't get too happy same goes for India. India is nowhere near USA's military might.


----------



## NKVD

Jaanbaz said:


> They probably can. Don't get too happy same goes for India. India is nowhere near USA's military might.


WE have seen there military might in vietnam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## me_itsme

Shah9 said:


> With the rise of the Burmese army, I think it's time for Bangladesh to form a Rohingya militant to destabilize Myanmar.



You joined PDF only to troll dint you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

Jaanbaz said:


> They probably can. Don't get too happy same goes for India. India is nowhere near USA's military might.


Thats not the point.....
Give respect to every country you comment was unnecessary.


----------



## ratang

dragunov87 said:


> not PLA soldiers. but with QBZ. who are they?





> Myanmar as an emerging military power | Page 5


Those are not QBZ, those are Burmese copy of QBZ, MA-5. see my pose on the page 5.


----------



## Jaanbaz

jarves said:


> Thats not the point.....
> Give respect to every country you comment was unnecessary.



Nope can't give respect to rogue nations that instigate genocides against minorities.


----------



## Anubis

If Rohingyas cant defend themselves...nobody can help them.


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Jaanbaz said:


> Nope can't give respect to rogue nations that instigate genocides against minorities.


what happens in Myanmar is its internal affair , & there are other Muslim countries too, let them take care of the issue why should Pakistan strain its relations with Myanmar does other Muslim countries strain their relations for Pakistan no they don't , remember Myanmar & Sri lanka has helped many Pakistanis to go to Pakistan through its territory during the 1971 war show some gratitude Pakistan & Myanmar have good relations & your ranting will not effect it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side Effect

As a Myanmar , we don't want any Bangali in our country . Fighting with other ethnic is just our business and i think it is not a night mare for bagali . Myanmar never consider bangladesh as an enemy before sea territory dispute and Bangali illegal immigrants ( so called Rohingya) Problem ! Western media always shape Myanmar as a bad country , like north korea . But we just don't care. They can do nothing . they are all talks....
Myanmar government officially issued that we are not doing any Genocide . if you want these bangali , we will give free shipping to ur country. But bangladesh always deny to call back their shits . They even accuse that Rohingya are myanmar ethnic.The biggest lie





Myanmar indigenous Stealth Frigate F12

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Side Effect

MAV series ! one of the achievement of myanmar armour division . We are standing as an unknown error for west .
As a Breaking News ! Myanmar will join to UN forces in very soon .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Side Effect

MAF_Mig29s 
Some Myanmar Migs are upgraded by israel



and those crafts would carry Kh35 V

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nishan_101

Side Effect said:


> As a Myanmar , we don't want any Bangali in our country . Fighting with other ethnic is just our business and i think it is not a night mare for bagali . Myanmar never consider bangladesh as an enemy before sea territory dispute and Bangali illegal immigrants ( so called Rohingya) Problem ! Western media always shape Myanmar as a bad country , like north korea . But we just don't care. They can do nothing . they are all talks....
> Myanmar government officially issued that we are not doing any Genocide . if you want these bangali , we will give free shipping to ur country. But bangladesh always deny to call back their shits . They even accuse that Rohingya are myanmar ethnic.The biggest lie
> 
> View attachment 15057
> Myanmar indigenous Stealth Frigate F12



I really don't like it using these words. More over, Pakistan should have opted to go for BDs, Yemen, Oman, Jordan and Nigeria for Submarine training in Pakistan. Then also offer BDs about 3 Agosta-90Bs with AIP also produce a total of 6 Agosta-90B for PN and 3 Agosta-90B for BDs...


----------



## Side Effect

Nishan_101 said:


> I really don't like it using these words. More over, Pakistan should have opted to go for BDs, Yemen, Oman, Jordan and Nigeria for Submarine training in Pakistan. Then also offer BDs about 3 Agosta-90Bs with AIP also produce a total of 6 Agosta-90B for PN and 3 Agosta-90B for BDs...


This is just a response for jaanbaz ! i think , i didn't write any inappropriate words.If it is bloody for you , im sorry ! just skip it .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Side Effect said:


> As a Myanmar , we don't want any Bangali in our country . Fighting with other ethnic is just our business and i think it is not a night mare for bagali . Myanmar never consider bangladesh as an enemy before sea territory dispute and Bangali illegal immigrants ( so called Rohingya) Problem ! Western media always shape Myanmar as a bad country , like north korea . But we just don't care. They can do nothing . they are all talks....
> Myanmar government officially issued that we are not doing any Genocide . if you want these bangali , we will give free shipping to ur country. But bangladesh always deny to call back their shits . They even accuse that Rohingya are myanmar ethnic.The biggest lie
> 
> View attachment 15057
> Myanmar indigenous Stealth Frigate F12


go check few page before, i posted info about rohingya.. first educate yourself. We also never considered you as enemy, even i have some Myanmar friends. I guess you just fall into propaganda of your government.

here: ..........................

*Muslim settlements have existed in Arakan since the arrival of Arabs there in the 8th century CE. The direct descendants of Arab settlers are believed to live in central Arakan near Mrauk-U and Kyauktaw townships, rather than the Mayu frontier area (near Chittagong Division, Bangladesh), where the majority of Rohingya are populated.[25]

Kingdom of Mrauk U[edit]
Early evidence of Bengali Muslim settlements in Arakan date back to the time of King Narameikhla (1430–1434) of theKingdom of Mrauk U. After 24 years of exile in Bengal, he regained control of the Arakanese throne in 1430 with military assistance from the Sultanate of Bengal. The Bengalis who came with him formed their own settlements in the region.[26][27]

Narameikhla ceded some territory to the Sultan of Bengal and recognised his sovereignty over the areas. In recognition of his kingdom's vassal status, the kings of Arakan received Islamic titles and used the Bengali Islamic coinage within the kingdom. Narameikhla minted his own coins with Burmese characters on one side and Persian characterson the other.[27] Arakan's vassalage to Bengal was brief. After Sultan Jalaluddin Muhammad Shah's death in 1433, Narameikhla's successors repaid Bengal by occupying Ramu in 1437 and Chittagong in 1459. Arakan would hold Chittagong until 1666.[28][29]

Even after gaining independence from the Sultans of Bengal, the Arakanese kings continued the custom of maintaining Muslim titles.[30] The Buddhist kings compared themselves to Sultans and fashioned themselves after Mughal rulers. They also continued to employ Muslims in prestigious positions within the royal administration.[31] The Bengali Muslim population increased in the 17th century, as they were employed in a variety of workforces in Arakan. Some of them worked as Bengali, Persian and Arabicscribes in the Arakanese courts, which, despite remaining mostly Buddhist, adopted Islamic fashions from the neighbouring Sultanate of Bengal.[26] The Kamein/Kaman, who are regarded as one of the official ethnic groups of Burma, are descended from these Muslims.[32]

Burmese conquest[edit]
Following the Burmese conquest of Arakan in 1785, as many as 35,000 Arakanese people fled to the neighbouringChittagong region of British Bengal in 1799 to escape Burmese persecution and to seek protection from British India.[33] The Burmese rulers executed thousands of Arakanese men and deported a considerable portion of the Arakanese population to central Burma, leaving Arakan as a scarcely populated area by the time the British occupied it.[34]

According to an article on the "Burma Empire" published by the British Francis Buchanan-Hamilton in 1799, "theMohammedans, who have long settled in Arakan," "call themselves Rooinga, or natives of Arakan."[23] Sir Henry Yulesaw many Muslims serving as eunuchs in Konbaung Dynasty Burma while on a diplomatic mission there.[35][36][37][38]These Muslim eunuchs came from Arakan.[39][40]

British colonial rule[edit]
British policy encouraged Bengali inhabitants from adjacent regions to migrate into the then lightly populated and fertile valleys of Arakan as agriculturalists. The East India Company extended the Bengal administration to Arakan, thus there was no international boundary between Bengal and Arakan, and no restrictions on migration between the regions. In the early 19th century, thousands of Bengalis from the Chittagong region settled in Arakan seeking work.[34] In addition, thousands of Rakhine people from Arakan also settled in Bengal.[41][42]

The British census of 1891 reported 58,255 Muslims in Arakan. By 1911, the Muslim population had increased to 178,647.[43] The waves of migration were primarily due to the requirement of cheap labour from British India to work in the paddy fields. Immigrants from Bengal, mainly from the Chittagong region, "moved en masse into western townships of Arakan". To be sure, Indian immigration to Burma was a nationwide phenomenon, not just restricted to Arakan.[44]

Historian Thant Myint-U writes: "At the beginning of the 20th century, Indians were arriving in Burma at the rate of no less than a quarter million per year. The numbers rose steadily until the peak year of 1927, immigration reached 480,000 people, with Rangoon exceeding New York City as the greatest immigration port in the world. This was out of a total population of only 13 million; it was equivalent to the United Kingdom today taking 2 million people a year." By then, in most of the largest cities in Burma, Rangoon(Yangon), Akyab (Sittwe), Bassein (Pathein), Moulmein, the Indian immigrants formed a majority of the population. The Burmese under the British rule felt helpless, and reacted with a "racism that combined feelings of superiority and fear."[44]

The impact of immigration was particularly acute in Arakan, one of less populated regions. In 1939, the British authorities, alert to the long-term animosity between the RakhineBuddhists and the Rohingya Muslims, formed a special Investigation Commission led by James Ester and Tin Tut to study the issue of Muslim immigration into the Rakhine state. The commission recommended securing the border; however, with the onset of World War II, the British retreated from Arakan.[45]*


----------



## Roybot

BDforever said:


> go check few page before, i posted info about rohingya.. first educate yourself. We also never considered you as enemy, even i have some Myanmar friends. I guess you just fall into propaganda of your government.
> 
> here: ..........................
> 
> Muslim settlements have existed in Arakan since the arrival of Arabs there in the 8th century CE. *The direct descendants of Arab settlers are believed to live in central Arakan near Mrauk-U and Kyauktaw townships, rather than the Mayu frontier area (near Chittagong Division, Bangladesh), where the majority of Rohingya are populated.*[25]



You are kinda proving his point.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Roybot said:


> You are kinda proving his point.


not really, unless you are determined to take his side.
1. and you left *Kingdom of Mrauk U[edit]
Early evidence of Bengali Muslim settlements in Arakan date back to the time of King Narameikhla (1430–1434) of theKingdom of Mrauk U. After 24 years of exile in Bengal, he regained control of the Arakanese throne in 1430 with military assistance from the Sultanate of Bengal. The Bengalis who came with him formed their own settlements in the region.[26][27] PART AHAHAHA
do you know that rohingya are not the only muslim group live in Myanmar ? *
2. *near Chittagong area (border area), not Chittagong. you know at border area, culture mixes. again by that logic ladakh people belongs to China or Mongolia * 

@Cherokee come like it


----------



## Roybot

BDforever said:


> not really, unless you are determined to take his side.
> 1. did you read that it started in 8th century CE, not recent ? by that logic logic, you are even bangladeshi LOL
> 2. near Chittagong area (border area), not Chittagong. you know at border area, culture mixes. again by that logic ladakh people belongs to China or Mongolia
> 
> @Cherokee come like it



These people came from Chittagong region(Which is now Bangladesh), are Muslims, speak a language similar to Bangla, and look like Bangladeshis, so they are Bangladeshi people.

And if we go by your logic, then Bangladeshis are Indians and not the other way round!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saiful Islam

Buddhists, the so called "pacifist" religion, people who won't dare to even step on an ant? But they can go to Muslim villages in Rakhine and torch, shoot and kill Muslims? To the people who are saying they are Bengali's, no they are not, they have been living in that area for hundreds and thousands of years so they have as much right as the common Burmese does.

To the people who are saying they have formed mujahideen, what the hell do you expect them to do? When their lives are under constant threat?


----------



## Cherokee

BDforever said:


> not really, unless you are determined to take his side.
> 1. and you left *Kingdom of Mrauk U[edit]
> Early evidence of Bengali Muslim settlements in Arakan date back to the time of King Narameikhla (1430–1434) of theKingdom of Mrauk U. After 24 years of exile in Bengal, he regained control of the Arakanese throne in 1430 with military assistance from the Sultanate of Bengal. The Bengalis who came with him formed their own settlements in the region.[26][27] PART AHAHAHA
> do you know that rohingya are not the only muslim group live in Myanmar ? *
> 2. *near Chittagong area (border area), not Chittagong. you know at border area, culture mixes. again by that logic ladakh people belongs to China or Mongolia *
> 
> @Cherokee come like it



Not in this Crazy A** thread man .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Roybot said:


> These people came from Chittagong region(Which is now Bangladesh), are Muslims, speak a language similar to Bangla, and look like Bangladeshis, so they are Bangladeshi people.
> 
> And if we go by your logic, then Bangladeshis are Indians and not the other way round!


ahahaha and when they come ? recent time ?  so they speak to similar bangla and look like bangladeshi, by that logic. kashmiri people belongs to Pakistan and Ladakh, Sikkim people belongs to China ahahahaha

you actually belongs to Bangladesh, i feel you. come join


----------



## tarpitz

Hey BD guys.
If Rohigyas are not from your country,what are the points for you to talk about them? what are the points for you to attack the Govt of Myanmar?
You must keep focus on your own people.
Your country is sinking into the Bay of Bangal.
Your people have no enough space and land to grow crops.
You have not enough food for your people.
Your population is booming like a nuke bomb.
Your govt is not stable. Many people are hanging to death and more to come soon.
The garments you exported are stained by blood of underpaid labour.
Your army is making money out of blue helmets. Your soldires are dying to be part of blue helmets to get more money. Yet you called it a CONTRIBUTION. LOL
Your economy is struggling while Myanmar's is growing.
You must think how to provide food and shelters for your own people at year 2020.
One more thing.
You must also talk and try to stop Islamist terrorists who blowing themselve up in the crowded places elsewhere in the world before talking about Rohingyas of Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Roybot

Saiful Islam said:


> *Buddhists, the so called "pacifist" religion, people who won't dare to even step on an ant? *But they can go to Muslim villages in Rakhine and torch, shoot and kill Muslims? To the people who are saying they are Bengali's, no they are not, they have been living in that area for hundreds and thousands of years so they have as much right as the common Burmese does.
> 
> To the people who are saying they have formed mujahideen, what the hell do you expect them to do? When their lives are under constant threat?



Apparently Islam too is a religion of peace.

Best to leave political and religious comments out of this thread and focus on the military?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Side Effect said:


> As a Myanmar , we don't want any Bangali in our country . Fighting with other ethnic is just our business and i think it is not a night mare for bagali . Myanmar never consider bangladesh as an enemy before sea territory dispute and Bangali illegal immigrants ( so called Rohingya) Problem ! Western media always shape Myanmar as a bad country , like north korea . But we just don't care. They can do nothing . they are all talks....
> Myanmar government officially issued that we are not doing any Genocide . if you want these bangali , we will give free shipping to ur country. But bangladesh always deny to call back their shits . They even accuse that Rohingya are myanmar ethnic.The biggest lie
> 
> View attachment 15057
> Myanmar indigenous Stealth Frigate F12


W



Side Effect said:


> As a Myanmar , we don't want any Bangali in our country . Fighting with other ethnic is just our business and i think it is not a night mare for bagali . Myanmar never consider bangladesh as an enemy before sea territory dispute and Bangali illegal immigrants ( so called Rohingya) Problem ! Western media always shape Myanmar as a bad country , like north korea . But we just don't care. They can do nothing . they are all talks....
> Myanmar government officially issued that we are not doing any Genocide . if you want these bangali , we will give free shipping to ur country. But bangladesh always deny to call back their shits . They even accuse that Rohingya are myanmar ethnic.The biggest lie
> 
> View attachment 15057
> Myanmar indigenous Stealth Frigate F12


Your navy is growing so fast. Balance of power in BoB is already in your hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saiful Islam

Roybot said:


> Apparently Islam too is a religion of peace.
> 
> Best to leave political and religious comments out of this thread and focus on the military?



There are bad apples in every religion, the fact that no one is taking action against this blatant ethnic cleansing, a desperate measure to kick out the Rohingyas from a land that apparently they do not belong to. The difference between Muslim terror groups and what's going on in Burma is that the Burmese government doesn't give a toss and is allowing it to happen, the authority is just standing there. As you can see from this forum, the Burmese people too want these "Bengali's" out of their country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## livingdead

we had one old myanmar member... where is he gone.. 



Anubis said:


> If Rohingyas cant defend themselves...nobody can help them.


but bangladesh being a responsible nation should allow them as refugee. You can ask for international help and monetary support.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

BDforever said:


> ahahaha and when they come ? recent time ?  so they speak to similar bangla and look like bangladeshi, by that logic. kashmiri people belongs to Pakistan and Ladakh, Sikkim people belongs to China ahahahaha
> 
> you actually belongs to Bangladesh, i feel you. come join



Hey BD guys.
If Rohigyas are not from your country,what are the points for you to talk about them? what are the points for you to attack the Govt of Myanmar in words like that? It is just their internal.
You must keep focus on your own people.
Your country is sinking into the Bay of Bangal.
Your people have no enough space and land to grow crops.
You have not enough food for your people.
Your population is booming like a nuke bomb.
Your govt is not stable. Many people are hanging to death and more to come soon.
The garments you exported are stained by blood of underpaid labour.
Your army is making money out of blue helmets. Your soldires are dying to be part of blue helmets to get more money. Yet you called it a CONTRIBUTION. LOL
Your economy is struggling while Myanmar's is growing.
You must think how to provide food and shelters for your own people at year 2020.
One more thing.
You must also talk and try to stop Islamist terrorists who blowing themselve up in the crowded places elsewhere in the world before talking about Rohingyas of Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

*BD and MYN will not go into war in any near forseeable future.*
But in my opinion Myanmar army is better equipped than the Bangladesh army.
Myanmar navy is very impressive. 
20 MiG 29SE, 12 MiG 29B, 20 Mil Mi 35P and 20 Mil Mi 2 LAH will be the game changer in case of war. Cov BD has just 6 MiG 29 B and 2 MiG 29 UB.
Myn air defense seem better equipped and well integrated.
2 MiG 29 SE with AShM are just enough to take on BD Navy coz BD has only one frigate that is equipped with proper SAM.
Navy against Navy is equal or almost equal.
War is impossible.
Both Myn and BD are good countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side Effect

tarpitz said:


> W
> 
> 
> Your navy is growing so fast. Balance of power in BoB is already in your hands.


Thxs you bro,tarpitz ! We really appreciate you. Many Myanmar are watching here although they didn't write anything ! These comments are pointing that How Myannmar , China , India friendship are strong. Thxs you all chinese ,parkish and inda bros who support myanmar ! Myanmar will be your good neighbour forever

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side Effect

BDforever said:


> that is still happening, last month 30 rohingya died


Today UN and NGO survey it ! They confirm that those 30 rohingya did not die , they run to bangaladesh . im really annoy on media and UN ! Why they believe easily ? why they easily accuse myanmar ? But truth is truth . UN and media must pay back for their wrong issue . Local ppl will sue them .

Myanmar Troops @ ASEAN training

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side Effect

Myanmar MBT 2000








BTR3U with Different colour


----------



## Anubis

hinduguy said:


> we had one old myanmar member... where is he gone..
> 
> 
> but bangladesh being a responsible nation should allow them as refugee. You can ask for international help and monetary support.


India being a supa powa should invade Myanmar and free the Burmese from military oppression!


----------



## livingdead

Anubis said:


> India being a supa powa should invade Myanmar and free the Burmese from military oppression!


myanmar caused no problem to us... 
with great power comes great responsibility ... we are responsible for bd .. wont allow you guys to die..
rohingyas not included in that 

so I get that bd mil cant do much about myanmar but pushing rohingyas back, that is simply pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vinod2070

hinduguy said:


> myanmar caused no problem to us...
> with great power comes great responsibility ... we are responsible for bd .. *wont allow you guys to die*..
> rohingyas not included in that
> 
> so I get that bd mil cant do much about myanmar but pushing rohingyas back, that is simply pathetic.



We already did that once and seeing their eternal gratefulness, we will do it again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

hinduguy said:


> myanmar caused no problem to us...
> with great power comes great responsibility ... we are responsible for bd .. wont allow you guys to die..
> rohingyas not included in that
> 
> so I get that bd mil cant do much about myanmar but pushing rohingyas back, that is simply pathetic.


Well they can(probably are) support insurgencies.....but Myanmar is a friendly nation that already trade with us....and also going to be connected in our corridor to China.....we have no interest in their land....but the tree dwelling junta should know the difference between Rohingyas and Bangladeshis....and stop crying about Bengalis grabbing their land!


----------



## Side Effect

Anubis said:


> Well they can(probably are) support insurgencies.....but Myanmar is a friendly nation that already trade with us....and also going to be connected in our corridor to China.....we have no interest in their land....but the tree dwelling junta should know the difference between Rohingyas and Bangladeshis....and stop crying about Bengalis grabbing their land!


Ha ha ! Just wait a few years not more than 10 . We will surprise the world . Myanmar always do unexpected things. btw Myanmar are not crying , the real crying is you Bangalis ! Expect us

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jarves

Side Effect said:


> Ha ha ! Just wait a few years not more than 10 . We will surprise the world . Myanmar always do unexpected things. btw Myanmar are not crying , the real crying is you Bangalis ! Expect us


Completely agree with you......
This Bangladesh creates problems fo everyone.....
India and Myanmar should together tackle this menace.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side Effect

jarves said:


> Completely agree with you......
> This Bangladesh creates problems fo everyone.....
> India and Myanmar should together tackle this menace.


We are with you bro , bangladesh will be surrounded , They don't understand the peace , they do make threat in the region. 
Actually they are asshole , They show off 44 mbt 2000 and being proud while myanmar hav 200+. Myanmar keep it as a secret , we never threat to BD , But BD always try to counter Myanmar and india ! Actually they are being scare on inda and myanmar growing power. By this way , they do all the things wrong like a blind elephant go down from cliff!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jarves

Side Effect said:


> We are with you bro , bangladesh will be surrounded , They don't understand the peace , they do make threat in the region.
> Actually they are asshole , They show off 44 mbt 2000 and being proud while myanmar hav 200+. Myanmar keep it as a secret , we never threat to BD , But BD always try to counter Myanmar and india ! Actually they are being scare on inda and myanmar growing power. By this way , they do all the things wrong like a blind elephant go down from cliff!


Exactly!!!!
Mayanmar is stronger than Bangladesh......
Mayanmar shows some patience with BD and BD starts thinking that Myanmar is weak.....
But htey dont know the real power of Myanmar because it keeps things in secret.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Side Effect

jarves said:


> Exactly!!!!
> Mayanmar is stronger than Bangladesh......
> Mayanmar shows some patience with BD and BD starts thinking that Myanmar is weak.....
> But htey dont know the real power of Myanmar because it keeps things in secret.


Their thoughts will make them regret ! looking down on enemy will result them to lose! The more we are happy , the more they look down on us

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

Side Effect said:


> Ha ha ! Just wait a few years not more than 10 . We will surprise the world . Myanmar always do unexpected things. btw Myanmar are not crying , the real crying is you Bangalis ! Expect us


Ahh.....another one false flagging as a Singaporean.....Yes we will expect you to evolve into humans after such a long isolation.....You will definitely surprise the world when you come down from your trees!


----------



## Side Effect

Anubis said:


> Ahh.....another one false flagging as a Singaporean.....Yes we will expect you to evolve into humans after such a long isolation.....You will definitely surprise the world when you come down from your trees!


I am waving singapore flag cos i am staying in singapore but already say that i am a myanmar. Isolation make myanmar stronger than stronger in military power ! Our economy will be raised in very soon after our harbours are done in 2015! Myanmar shall be the junction Gate of East and West. After that , lets say who is isolated . XD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vinod2070

Side Effect said:


> I am waving singapore flag cos i am staying in singapore but already say that i am a myanmar. Isolation make myanmar stronger than stronger in military power ! Our economy will be raised in very soon after our harbours are done in 2015! Myanmar shall be the junction Gate of East and West. After that , lets say who is isolated . XD



Myanmar can be the highway between South, East and South East Asia.

Hope that time comes soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side Effect

Vinod2070 said:


> Myanmar can be the highway between South, East and South East Asia.
> 
> Hope that time comes soon.


Thxs you bro ! we invite indian and chinese to invest in myanmar ! india myanmar tie is being strong cmopare to BD . For BD , we are not sure that we would be ur enemy or friend in the future , all the things are depend on you . Every action hav same response !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anubis

Side Effect said:


> Thxs you bro ! we invite indian and chinese to invest in myanmar ! india myanmar tie is being strong cmopare to BD . For BD , we are not sure that we would be ur enemy or friend in the future , all the things are depend on you . Every action hav same response !


And what has Bangladesh done to seek your 'response'...o almighty burmese one??The only thing that comes to mind is taking back our ocean boundaries from you.....why didn't you fight us back then....You guys are indeed like North Korea....yapping about might and power yet showing none when the time comes!


----------



## livingdead

Anubis said:


> Well they can(probably are) support insurgencies.....but Myanmar is a friendly nation that already trade with us....and also going to be connected in our corridor to China.....we have no interest in their land....but the tree dwelling junta should know the difference between Rohingyas and Bangladeshis....and stop crying about Bengalis grabbing their land!


if people seek refuse in your country and you know they face danger, its your responssibility to take them at least in short term.
Pakistan did for afgans, we did for bengalis and tibetans and chakmas(and a few rohingyas who came), recently jordan did for syrian refugees.
dont avoid the main issue, it is your duty as a soverign nation to give refuge to such people who seek it and your govt failed miserably. Nobody is asking to take their land, that question does not arise.
dont hide behind 'oh we are poor ..small country.. we cant help them anymore'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

BD cannot win in case of war with Myanmar.BD air force is too weak.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Anubis

hinduguy said:


> if people seek refuse in your country and you know they face danger, its your responssibility to take them at least in short term.
> Pakistan did for afgans, we did for bengalis and tibetans and chakmas(and a few rohingyas who came), recently jordan did for syrian refugees.
> dont avoid the main issue, it is your duty as a soverign nation to give refuge to such people who seek it and your failed miserably. Nobody is asking to take their land, that question does not arise.


It is also an international convention NOT to cleanse your ethnic minorities....don't you think its a sign of hypocrisy not to ask them to stop killing people first....we will NOT take in people we do not want to....the US is not going to grant you refuge whenever you ask for it......we are not going o either!


----------



## Vinod2070

dragunov87 said:


> BD cannot win in case of war with Myanmar.BD air force is too weak.



They expect their Chinese "allies" to fight for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side Effect

Lets say abt Isolation on Myanmar. 
cos of isolation ,Myanmar had to produce weapons itself rather than buying .
Russia and China became main alliance for Myanmar ! North Korea became fried secretly ! Israel ,Ukraine, Serbia are the close dealer since long time ago ! Parkistan and India mainly supply in naval training and navy needs ! ASEAN , Sourth Korea and Japan are supplying Myanmar Since long time ago ! Then u say that we are isolated , it may be true for economy but wrong for military ! 
I hav to ask sth ! Myanmar is poor cos of Sanction ! 
then why Bd is poor even tough without sanction ? 
Don,t Forget this ,Myanmar is rich in Resources.
Once Myanmar was the most developed country in south east asia ! 
we will just reclaim back our place . 
Sleep well Bangalis , we are behind you !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Anubis

Wow....I didn't know people could be so paranoid about such a harmless country like ours!


----------



## livingdead

Anubis said:


> It is also an international convention NOT to cleanse your ethnic minorities....don't you think its a sign of hypocrisy not to ask them to stop killing people first....we will NOT take in people we do not want to....the US is not going to grant you refuge whenever you ask for it......we are not going o either!


I never said what they did is right. You did not do your bit, that does not make you as bad as them obviously, but blackens you collective faces ... 
There is a difference between economic migrants and persecuted people seeking refugees. Most such people seek refuge in neighbouring country (for obvious reason), not distant country like USA or australia. Which is why they are now a days very suspicious whether you are really persecuted in your home country or you just want to migrate for money.
US and canada gave refuge to many sikhs who claimed they face danger to life.
In UK they will keep you till they decide whether your claim is right or wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Side Effect said:


> Lets say abt Isolation on Myanmar.
> cos of isolation ,Myanmar had to produce weapons itself rather than buying .
> Russia and China became main alliance for Myanmar ! North Korea became fried secretly ! Israel ,Ukraine, Serbia are the close dealer since long time ago ! Parkistan and India mainly supply in naval training and navy needs ! ASEAN , Sourth Korea and Japan are supplying Myanmar Since long time ago ! Then u say that we are isolated , it may be true for economy but wrong for military !
> I hav to ask sth ! Myanmar is poor cos of Sanction !
> then why Bd is poor even tough without sanction ?
> Don,t Forget this ,Myanmar is rich in Resources.
> Once Myanmar was the most developed country in south east asia !
> we will just reclaim back our place .
> Sleep well Bangalis , we are behind you !


Your point make sense.
South Korea provided KH 179 155 mm.
Serbia provided Nora and jets.
Israel upgrade your F 7.
North Korea gave you 240 mm MLRS and 130 mm field guns.
Russia gave you MiGs and Mi 35/17.
Ukarine provided you with APCs.
Italian Oto 76 'are on your frigates.
I don't think Myn is isolated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side Effect

South Korean scouting vehicle and MAV series are slightly same it is one thing that we dont expect ! There are alots of project that i can't describe here! sorry for that ! i will share you as much as i can ! some are secrets i shouldn't write here

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

People of Bangladesh are called Bangali.
When Bangali crossed the borders, the becam Rohingyas.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Side Effect

tarpitz said:


> People of Bangladesh are called Bangali.
> When Bangali crossed the borders, the becam Rohingyas.


Nice one bro ! bloody Truth

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## imkhasif

tarpitz said:


> People of Bangladesh are called Bangali.
> When Bangali crossed the borders, the becam Rohingyas.




Really?????????? What fucking logic is that?



Dem!god said:


> good work Myanmar...become a military power.....
> you have evolved as a very good counter to Bangladesh....just go for it..India is with you...




Ha ha . Lol..... Then Bangladesh have to look other option....which is very unfrienly , you know what i mean


----------



## Dem!god

imkhasif said:


> Ha ha . Lol..... Then Bangladesh have to look other option....which is very unfrienly , you know what i mean



kaha se bhai....which village...what place...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bangladesh navy Seals

tarpitz said:


> Hey BD guys.
> If Rohigyas are not from your country,what are the points for you to talk about them? what are the points for you to attack the Govt of Myanmar?
> You must keep focus on your own people.
> Your country is sinking into the Bay of Bangal.
> Your people have no enough space and land to grow crops.
> You have not enough food for your people.
> Your population is booming like a nuke bomb.
> Your govt is not stable. Many people are hanging to death and more to come soon.
> The garments you exported are stained by blood of underpaid labour.
> Your army is making money out of blue helmets. Your soldires are dying to be part of blue helmets to get more money. Yet you called it a CONTRIBUTION. LOL
> Your economy is struggling while Myanmar's is growing.
> You must think how to provide food and shelters for your own people at year 2020.
> One more thing.
> You must also talk and try to stop Islamist terrorists who blowing themselve up in the crowded places elsewhere in the world before talking about Rohingyas of Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side Effect

imkhasif said:


> Really?????????? What fucking logic is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha . Lol..... Then Bangladesh have to look other option....which is very unfrienly , you know what i mean


You have no fucking chance to say it ! The truth is you have no option,no hopes ! No country want bangali ,


----------



## Bangladesh navy Seals

dragunov87 said:


> *BD and MYN will not go into war in any near forseeable future.*
> But in my opinion Myanmar army is better equipped than the Bangladesh army.
> Myanmar navy is very impressive.
> 20 MiG 29SE, 12 MiG 29B, 20 Mil Mi 35P and 20 Mil Mi 2 LAH will be the game changer in case of war. Cov BD has just 6 MiG 29 B and 2 MiG 29 UB.
> Myn air defense seem better equipped and well integrated.
> 2 MiG 29 SE with AShM are just enough to take on BD Navy coz BD has only one frigate that is equipped with proper SAM.
> Navy against Navy is equal or almost equal.
> War is impossible.
> Both Myn and BD are good countries.


Hahahah Since when they have 32 Mig-29 ? Burma had 12 Mig-29 they ordered more all make it 24 

now here about BD air force :
---------------------------------------
1. Bangladesh air forces F-7BG and BGI a lot more better than Myanmar F-7M variant !!!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bangladesh air force has 32 new generation F-7BG and BGI they have Multimode radar with BVR capability. F-7BG,BGI (BAF), and F-7G (PLAAF) can fire the advanced PL-12 MRAAM with range of 70+km.They have greater strike capability with the capability to deliver 2x LS-6 PGMs which are comparable to US JDAM and have range of 60km, additionally it can carry 250/500kg low-drag general-purpose or anti-runway bombs, BL755 600lb cluster bomb, 200kg anti-runway bomb as well as 57/90/130mm unguided rockets. F-7BG has night strike capability with Stand off Raptor 1 (H2) and LGB capability.
F-7BG has greater AAM options; AIM-9, PL-2/2A, PL-5B, PL-7, PL-9C,PL-10 R.550 and Russian R-series AAMs.(PL-11,PL-1212 according to some source)
#F-7BGI
---------------------
1>F-7 BGI has a speed of Mach 2.2 
2> It got 7 Hardpoints to carry Air to Air missiles , Laser guided bomb,GPS Guided Bombs, Drop tanks
3> Full glass cockpit
4> can carry 3000 kg Bomb
5> F-7 BGI has KLJ-6F radar Fire control Radar with 86 km+ Range which is near BVR or BVR considering what is the silver lining between them and can track 6 and engage 2 enemy aircraft (according to some news)
6> F-7 BGI can carry C-704 Antiship Missiles
7> afterburner: F-7 BGI (82 kN) thrust
8>Missiles are currently unknown for F-7 BGI but they can fire the 70-75 km range PL-12,PL-11 (according to some source) and also PL-2, PL-5, PL-7, PL-8, PL-9,PL-9C Magic R.550, AIM-9 .LS-6,LT-2,Unguided bomb ETC
9>F-7 BGI got J-7G2 Airframe with double delta wing.
10>G-limit: +8 g / -3 g Same for Both
11> Service ceiling: 17,500 m (57,420 ft) 
12> It got 3 Multi functional displays and Hotase 
I am not saying they are good but they are enough to Protect a small land with 4 to 4.5 generation aircraft and they are good for dog fight . 


While Burmis Air forces uses F-7M an old variant of J-7 its old can fire Pl-2 and pl-7 and some unguided rocket they cant use guided bomb and air to ground missiles .













2. Mig-29 of Bangladesh air force :
---------------------------------------------
Bangladesh Going to upgrade The Mig-29 SE and UB as SMT version (official news ) while Burmis MIG-29s are poor they are using unguided rockets R-73 R-27 AAM . Since they are using ASM in Mig-29 ? Kh-35 LOL moron Mig-29 and KH-35 Based on russian tech how can you upgrade it in Israle ? while BAF using R-27,R-73,R-77 (Beyond-visual-range missile Air-to-air missile) on their Mig-29.

3. Ground attack capability of BAF 
-----------------------------------------------
Bangladesh air force ordered 24 yak 130 

The Yak-130 is fitted with the 8GHz to 12.5GHz Osa or Oca (Wasp) radar developed by NIIP Zhukovsky. The radar has the capacity to track eight airborne targets simultaneously, simultaneously engage four targets at all angles and simultaneously track two ground targets. The detection range against 5m² cross section targets is 40km in the rear direction and 85km in the forward direction. The lock-on range for operation in automatic tracking mode is 65km.
The radar, which has adaptive waveforms and sidelobes, has a surface mapping mode which includes image freezing and zooming on areas of interest.
An alternative radar fit is the Kopyo (Spear) radar. The aircraft can also be fitted with a podded Platan (Palm Tree) infrared search and track targeting system.
The Yak-130 combat trainer can simulate the tactics of different combat aircraft. There is one centreline fuselage hardpoint and the number of wing hardpoints for the suspension of weapons payloads has been increased to 9 with six underwing and two wingtip points, increasing the combat payload weight to 3,000kg.
An open architecture avionics suite installed on the Yak-130 allows a wide range of western weapon systems and guided missiles to be integrated including the AIM-9L Sidewinder, Magic 2 and the AGM-65 Maverick.Weapons fits include the Vikhr laser-guided missile, R-73M2 (40 km Range) infrared-guided air-to-air missiles (Nato designation AA-11 Archer) and the Kh-25 ML (Nato designation AS-10 Karen) air-to-surface laser-guided missile. A Platan electro-optical guidance pod is installed under the fuselage for deployment of the KAB-500Kr guided bomb.Also am Anti ship missile. The aircraft is fitted with a 30mm GSh-301 cannon or a podded GSh-23 cannon installed under the fuselage. It can also deploy unguided B-8M and B-18 rockets, 250kg and 50kg bombs and cluster bombs.









2ndly Bangladesh air force has 11 A-5 they upgraded in china can carry guide bomb (load capability 2000 kg)


4.Bangladesh air force has 16 Mil MI-171 SH helicopter more 5 on order 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MIL MI-171 SH can Carry Anti tank guide missiles too !!! 
he Mi-171Sh was specifically designed for operating in combat missions in local armed conflicts. The design incorporates a five-bladed main rotor, a tail rotor and non-retractable tricycle nose-wheel landing gear.
The glassed-in cockpit accommodates three crew and cabin houses up to 36 troops, or up to 12 casualties on stretchers. The helicopters are equipped with modern avionics and instrumental equipment, to operate in all weather conditions at any time of the day.
The armour protection provided over the crew cabin and vital units increases the combat survivability of the helicopter. The engine exhaust ducts are equipped with infrared suppression exhaust mixer boxes for a low infrared signature.
The helicopter has an IR-decoy dispensing system to counter an infrared homing surface-to-air missile or air-to-air missile. The fuel tank self-sealing covers and polyurethane foam protection avoid the possibility of fuel explosions and leakage in case of combat damage.

The Mi-171Sh is armed with a Shturm-V high-precision guided missile system. The missiles can destroy modern battle tanks protected by explosive reactive armour, fortified points and aerial targets.
The Shturm-V missile complex launches Ataka supersonic missiles equipped with a hollow-charge warhead for defeating armoured targets. The missile can destroy aerial targets with a fragmentation warhead and lightly armoured combat materiel by using a high-explosive warhead.
The Mi-171Sh is also provided with hardpoints to carry up to 80 S-8 unguided rockets and GSh-23L 23mm cannons, with an ammunition load of 500 rounds.
Small arms, such as the 7.62mm PKT machine gun, PK machine gun and RPK light machine gun, are mounted in the nose and rear fuselage sections. The gun pivots provided at the doorway and near the windows allow the onboard troops to operate these weapons during flight.
The Mi-171Sh is armed with a Shturm-V high-precision guided missile system. The missiles can destroy modern battle tanks protected by explosive reactive armour, fortified points and aerial targets.
The Shturm-V missile complex launches Ataka supersonic missiles equipped with a hollow-charge warhead for defeating armoured targets. The missile can destroy aerial targets with a fragmentation warhead and lightly armoured combat materiel by using a high-explosive warhead.
The Mi-171Sh is also provided with hardpoints to carry up to 80 S-8 unguided rockets and GSh-23L 23mm cannons, with an ammunition load of 500 rounds.
Small arms, such as the 7.62mm PKT machine gun, PK machine gun and RPK light machine gun, are mounted in the nose and rear fuselage sections. The gun pivots provided at the doorway and near the windows allow the onboard troops to operate these weapons during flight.

The multifunctional cargo cabin has a length of 5.34m, width of 2.34m and a height of 1.8m. It provides enough internal space to carry 4,000kg of payload.The helicopter can transport up to 4,000kg of cargo externally under sling. The main cabin features internal winch facilities, while the floor has tie-down rings for cargo transport. Either side of the fuselage is provided with a pod for an external fuel tank.
The Mi-171Sh is powered by two Klimov TV3-117VM turboshaft engines mounted on top of the fuselage. Each engine is rated at 1,641kW. The helicopter can be optionally fitted with two VK-2500 turboshaft engines, each rated at 2,700hp.
The Mi-171Sh can fly at a maximum altitude of 6,000m. The maximum speed of the helicopter is 250km/h. The range (without auxiliary fuel tanks) is 580k








5.Future plan and (on order) by 2017 
-----------------------------------------------
Bangladesh ordered 10 Jl-8 trainer from China to replace T-37 and FT-6 trainers . we got the confirmed news of 24 YAK-130 (these air crafts will replace A-5 and F-7MB) (each 23 million) these aircraft will join BAF all by 2016 and 16 YAK-152 ( for the replacement of Some PT-6 and T-37) also ordered . the good news is BAF showing its interest on SU-27 or 30 they are expecting that 4th+ generation will join baf by 2017 (official news) . BAFs members already visited china for J-10 but the report din't publish yet .The source confirmed Bangladesh ordered more 5 Mil Mi-171 SH from Russia with a unknown type of transport trainer aircraft.Bangladesh air force ordered 4 C-130E and 20 engines.
Moreover Bangladesh air force ordered AN/TPS-70 ,Kasta 2E2 , JH-16 ,Gamma DE,YLC-6M , AN/TPS-43 radars from China and Russia.


----------



## Bangladesh navy Seals

JH 16 radar Ordered by Bangladesh




24 yak 130 ordered by Bangladesh





10 Jl-8 ordered by Bangladesh air force




AN/TPS-43 long range radar ordered by Bangladesh air force





Soon Bangladesh will build Fighter Aircraft for its Air Force. Initially the aeronautical center will overhaul and make parts for Helicopter and aircraft. recently BAF successfully overhauled pt-6 and f-7 said by PM














jarves said:


> Exactly!!!!
> Mayanmar is stronger than Bangladesh......
> Mayanmar shows some patience with BD and BD starts thinking that Myanmar is weak.....
> But htey dont know the real power of Myanmar because it keeps things in secret.



HAHAHAHHAH LOL they are nothing but a little bugs in front of Bangladesh we Killed 500 Burmis soldier in Naf war 2001

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bangladesh navy Seals

tarpitz said:


> *VT 1 A MBT of Myanmar Army. Myanmar Army is replacing its aging Type 69 medium tanks with more advanced VT 1 A MBTs. VT 1 A has an upgraded fire control system compare to MBT 2000. 5 of the Myanmar Army tank regiments are equipped with VT 1 A MBTs (about 250 tanks).*


 First of all don't say this Bullshit again okay ? Burma Doesn't use any 3rd generation tank this photo belongs to Chines military they posted this video some Burmis fun boy made it as Burmis . I do know Burma has a plan to get MBT-2000 But It got rejected by their govt as well so Still Burma don't use any 3rd generation tank. Even they dont have any ATGM (anti tank guide missile. 

Bangladesh army's tank : 
----------------------------------
1. Type-69II MK2G 
-------------------------

he Type 69 Mk. II G is a rebuilt Type 69 II with modern armaments and combat systems supplied by China. The “G” suffix is abbreviated for “Gai” in Chinese or simply “Modified”.



The main features upgraded Type 69 Mk. II G includes:

• 120 mm smoothbore main gun (Fires all NATO rounds)
• Capability to fire ATGM from main gun
• Gun stabilisers (vertical, horizontal)
• Modern fire control system
• Combat data link
• Extensive ERA (Explosive Reactive Armour) protec tion
• NBC suite
• 1,200 hp diesel engin
• Thermal sights
• Semi-automatic loader
• Laser warning receiver
• Laser range finder
• Range of new ammunition
• Fire fighting equipment
• Communications equipment
• Navigation equipment + GPS
• Jamming equipment




Is there any Tank in Burma which can fire at Night ? 




Bangladesh has more than 200 Type-69IIMK2G tank which upgraded locally at the Bangladesh Army’s Heavy Workshop facility, which is capable of building and modernising tanks, armoured vehicles and artillery systems.





2.Type-59G tank 
----------------------
Bangladesh is going to upgrade 300 Type-59 tank As Type-59G or AGM tank as a modern 3rd generation tank 





It will be like this one






3.MBT-2000 tank 
----------------------- 
Bangladesh has 44 MBT 2000 tank bangladesh has a plan to get more 250 MBT-2000 tank According to the forces goal 2030 
with TOT from China 
Photo : Bangladesh army's MBT-2000 tank with type-69MK2G tanks in national parade ground 









4.Type-69II / Type-79 / Type-88 tank 
------------------------------------------------
Bangladesh has more than 200 these types of tank still in active some of them are upgraded


----------



## Khan_patriot

Icarus said:


> WTF happened to the concept of gun safety? One of my guys pull a stunt like this, I'd put him in the quarter guard and request for court martial proceedings and then there's the bozo with the RPG, don't even get me started.



Jawan camera dekh kar pagal ho jate ha yar, inka kasur nahe ha.....


----------



## Side Effect

Bangladesh navy Seals said:


> First of all don't say this Bullshit again okay ? Burma Doesn't use any 3rd generation tank this photo belongs to Chines military they posted this video some Burmis fun boy made it as Burmis . I do know Burma has a plan to get MBT-2000 But It got rejected by their govt as well so Still Burma don't use any 3rd generation tank. Even they dont have any ATGM (anti tank guide missile.
> 
> Bangladesh army's tank :
> ----------------------------------
> 1. Type-69II MK2G
> -------------------------
> 
> he Type 69 Mk. II G is a rebuilt Type 69 II with modern armaments and combat systems supplied by China. The “G” suffix is abbreviated for “Gai” in Chinese or simply “Modified”.
> 
> 
> 
> The main features upgraded Type 69 Mk. II G includes:
> 
> • 120 mm smoothbore main gun (Fires all NATO rounds)
> • Capability to fire ATGM from main gun
> • Gun stabilisers (vertical, horizontal)
> • Modern fire control system
> • Combat data link
> • Extensive ERA (Explosive Reactive Armour) protec tion
> • NBC suite
> • 1,200 hp diesel engin
> • Thermal sights
> • Semi-automatic loader
> • Laser warning receiver
> • Laser range finder
> • Range of new ammunition
> • Fire fighting equipment
> • Communications equipment
> • Navigation equipment + GPS
> • Jamming equipment
> View attachment 15845
> 
> Is there any Tank in Burma which can fire at Night ?
> View attachment 15846
> 
> Bangladesh has more than 200 Type-69IIMK2G tank which upgraded locally at the Bangladesh Army’s Heavy Workshop facility, which is capable of building and modernising tanks, armoured vehicles and artillery systems.
> View attachment 15847
> 
> 
> 2.Type-59G tank
> ----------------------
> Bangladesh is going to upgrade 300 Type-59 tank As Type-59G or AGM tank as a modern 3rd generation tank
> 
> View attachment 15849
> 
> It will be like this one
> 
> View attachment 15850
> 
> 
> 3.MBT-2000 tank
> -----------------------
> Bangladesh has 44 MBT 2000 tank bangladesh has a plan to get more 250 MBT-2000 tank According to the forces goal 2030
> with TOT from China
> Photo : Bangladesh army's MBT-2000 tank with type-69MK2G tanks in national parade ground
> View attachment 15851
> 
> View attachment 15852
> 
> 
> 4.Type-69II / Type-79 / Type-88 tank
> ------------------------------------------------
> Bangladesh has more than 200 these types of tank still in active some of them are upgraded
> View attachment 15853
> View attachment 15854


WTF ? Awwn poor Bangali ! This is why bangali are being asshole. Don't bring your rubbish here, no use . 
you said myanmar have only 24 migs ? not possess Mbt 2000 ? no anti-tank guided missile ?F7BGI is better than MAF F7 ?
Everyone can see here , how bangalis are stupid .Every country know what is truth . 
If you dont know ,ask your Prime minister ,How Myanmar is a Big threat !
Myanmar F7 is israel upgrade , BD F7 is china upgrade.
Myanmar already described it's MBT 2000. ( Have some knowledge dumb *** )
Anti Tank Guided missile is just nothing for us , we are producing medium range SSM by north korea help ! you will see myanmar SSM forces soon.
32+migs are operating in Myanmar , Myanmar will order more Mig29s and Mig35.
BD is a small state for MM , ur country is under our radar or under the rage of our artillery . 
Learn More ! little frog (being happy in a small well )

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jarves

Anubis said:


> Wow....I didn't know people could be so paranoid about such a harmless country like ours!


Same thing we think about us when you people become paranoid about us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Bangladesh navy Seals said:


> JH 16 radar Ordered by Bangladesh
> View attachment 15832
> 
> 24 yak 130 ordered by Bangladesh
> View attachment 15833
> 
> 
> 10 Jl-8 ordered by Bangladesh air force
> View attachment 15834
> 
> AN/TPS-43 long range radar ordered by Bangladesh air force
> View attachment 15835
> 
> 
> Soon Bangladesh will build Fighter Aircraft for its Air Force. Initially the aeronautical center will overhaul and make parts for Helicopter and aircraft. recently BAF successfully overhauled pt-6 and f-7 said by PM
> View attachment 15836
> View attachment 15838
> 
> View attachment 15839
> 
> HAHAHAHHAH LOL they are nothing but a little bugs in front of Bangladesh we Killed 500 Burmis soldier in Naf war 2001



*Funny post. You make me laugh to die.

1. . .F 7BG/BGI are better than Myanmar MiG 29 SE equipped with RVV-AE? Then I will advise Govt of Russia to buy F 7BG/BGI from China instead of producing and upgrading MiG 29.

2. . . . Even though you increased you defence budget by 12%, defence budget of Bangladesh is just BTD145.6 billion (USD1.87 billion). With this low budget, tell me, how will you buy your dream shopping list? Myanmar defence budget for 2014-2015 is USD 2.39 billion.(+500 million USD than yours) Myanmar actual defence expenditure is as high as 3.2 billion USD in 2012-2013 because they are getting money from the Army owned firms like MEC, UME. Their Army got 200 millions USD alone from the quarrelsome Lat Padaung copper mine which they contracted with NORINCO of China. Their 2.39 billion USD defence budget is approved by the Parliament last month. In which they will spend more than 750 millions USD for new weapon systems. You can study about this in their newspapers. You are far more behind them in terms of defence budget. Low budget means low new weapon systems. 

3. . . .Seems that you have little or no knowledge of their AD systems. Myanmar Army AD systems such as Pechora 2M, Kub, Tanguska M1 (shown in the first page of this thread) can easily shoot down your BG/BGI like sitting ducks. Myanmar MiG 29SE with RVV-AE can take on your BG/BGI and MiG 29 B even before your a/c lock on to them. So I may advise that only if you have more air crafts than their RVV-AE BVR missiles inventory, your BG/BGI and 29 B will be able to use your weapons (20 MiG 29SE can carry 80 RVV-AE.) ONE MORE IMPORTANT THING "YOUR AIR FORCE MAY REQUIRE MORE SEARCH & RESCUE HELI, COZ YOUR AIR FORCE WILL HAVE TO CARRY OUT MORE SAR MISSIONS THAN ATTK MISSIONS IF YOU ATTK MYANMAR WITH CURRENT LEVEL OF A/C.

4. . . Don't you know that 36 of Myanmar's F-7 fighters are retro-fitted with the Elta EL/M-2032 air-to-air radar, Rafael Python 3 infrared, short range AAMs, and Litening laser designator pods since 1999. (Source: Jane's Intelligence Review
March 1, 2000, Myanmar and Israel develop military pact By William Ashton). But as far as I know Myanmar AF is in the process of replacing their F 7 with MiG 29s. After completed induction of MiG 35 which they ordered in 2013, Myanmar AF F 7 will be phased out and put them in training and reserves.

5. . .. Myanmar is overhauling MiG 29 and Mi 17 in Meik Htilar AB, while you are taking pride on overhauling old PT 6 and F 7. Since 2002 Myanmar AF is overhauling all fixed and rotary wings internally in Meik Htilar AB. They even assembling K8G locally there. 

6. . . .Myanmar AF no longer use A 5 since 2011 and are replaced by K 8G (FGA version) which they produced locally.

7. . . . Again "Soon Bangladesh will build Fighter Aircraft for its Air Force." Are you serious? I have no point to argue with you here. People surfing this thread are educated. They will decide your point whether possible or not. Your BD AF is more powerful than Indian AF coz IAF can't build their own fighter. They just tested HAL trainers. I appreciate that your BD AF as world class in this regard. I promise that I will advise the Govt of China to buy fighters from your country sometimes later.

8. . . .You need to read this thread from the beginning. Then you will see the photos about Myanmar Armed Forces which I downloaded from some Myanmar blogs and facebooks. Then you will see their MBTs and IFVs.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Side Effect

Myanmar K8-W @ MAF day










Mi35-P @ MAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jarves

tarpitz said:


> 6. . . . Again "Soon Bangladesh will build Fighter Aircraft for its Air Force." Are you serious? I have no point to argue with you here. People surfing this thread are educated. They will decide your point whether possible or not. Your BD AF is more powerful than Indian AF coz IAF can't build their own fighter. They just tested HAL trainers. I appreciate that your BD AF as world class in this regard. I promise that I will advise the Govt of China to buy fighters from your country sometimes later.


Where he said this shit?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Bangladesh navy Seals said:


> First of all don't say this Bullshit again okay ? Burma Doesn't use any 3rd generation tank this photo belongs to Chines military they posted this video some Burmis fun boy made it as Burmis . I do know Burma has a plan to get MBT-2000 But It got rejected by their govt as well so Still Burma don't use any 3rd generation tank. Even they dont have any ATGM (anti tank guide missile.
> 
> Bangladesh army's tank :
> ----------------------------------
> 1. Type-69II MK2G
> -------------------------
> 
> he Type 69 Mk. II G is a rebuilt Type 69 II with modern armaments and combat systems supplied by China. The “G” suffix is abbreviated for “Gai” in Chinese or simply “Modified”.
> 
> 
> 
> The main features upgraded Type 69 Mk. II G includes:
> 
> • 120 mm smoothbore main gun (Fires all NATO rounds)
> • Capability to fire ATGM from main gun
> • Gun stabilisers (vertical, horizontal)
> • Modern fire control system
> • Combat data link
> • Extensive ERA (Explosive Reactive Armour) protec tion
> • NBC suite
> • 1,200 hp diesel engin
> • Thermal sights
> • Semi-automatic loader
> • Laser warning receiver
> • Laser range finder
> • Range of new ammunition
> • Fire fighting equipment
> • Communications equipment
> • Navigation equipment + GPS
> • Jamming equipment
> View attachment 15845
> 
> Is there any Tank in Burma which can fire at Night ?
> View attachment 15846
> 
> Bangladesh has more than 200 Type-69IIMK2G tank which upgraded locally at the Bangladesh Army’s Heavy Workshop facility, which is capable of building and modernising tanks, armoured vehicles and artillery systems.
> View attachment 15847
> 
> 
> 2.Type-59G tank
> ----------------------
> Bangladesh is going to upgrade 300 Type-59 tank As Type-59G or AGM tank as a modern 3rd generation tank
> 
> View attachment 15849
> 
> It will be like this one
> 
> View attachment 15850
> 
> 
> 3.MBT-2000 tank
> -----------------------
> Bangladesh has 44 MBT 2000 tank bangladesh has a plan to get more 250 MBT-2000 tank According to the forces goal 2030
> with TOT from China
> Photo : Bangladesh army's MBT-2000 tank with type-69MK2G tanks in national parade ground
> View attachment 15851
> 
> View attachment 15852
> 
> 
> 4.Type-69II / Type-79 / Type-88 tank
> ------------------------------------------------
> Bangladesh has more than 200 these types of tank still in active some of them are upgraded
> View attachment 15853
> View attachment 15854



*There are more than 200 MBT 2000 VT 1A in Myanmar Army. Here are some photos of Myanmar MBT 2000. Poor knowledge about your potential enemy made me so surprise. Old Type 69IIs of Myanmar Army are replaced by T 72S which are upgraded by Ukraine. Type 69 II are used only in training. *

*MBT 2000 and PTL 02 Assaulters seen in an exercise.*














*MBT 2000 of Myanmar Army. *














*T 72S of Myanmar Army. They have 139 T 72S. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Side Effect

jarves said:


> Where he said this shit?


Dont be serious bro ! he is just joking at bagalis who proud of themselves ! just a troll 
BD cant even produce a bolt of aircrafts !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

Bangladesh navy Seals said:


> First of all don't say this Bullshit again okay ? Burma Doesn't use any 3rd generation tank this photo belongs to Chines military they posted this video some Burmis fun boy made it as Burmis . I do know Burma has a plan to get MBT-2000 But It got rejected by their govt as well so Still Burma don't use any 3rd generation tank. Even they dont have any ATGM (anti tank guide missile.
> 
> Bangladesh army's tank :
> ----------------------------------
> 1. Type-69II MK2G
> -------------------------
> 
> he Type 69 Mk. II G is a rebuilt Type 69 II with modern armaments and combat systems supplied by China. The “G” suffix is abbreviated for “Gai” in Chinese or simply “Modified”.
> 
> 
> 
> The main features upgraded Type 69 Mk. II G includes:
> 
> • 120 mm smoothbore main gun (Fires all NATO rounds)
> • Capability to fire ATGM from main gun
> • Gun stabilisers (vertical, horizontal)
> • Modern fire control system
> • Combat data link
> • Extensive ERA (Explosive Reactive Armour) protec tion
> • NBC suite
> • 1,200 hp diesel engin
> • Thermal sights
> • Semi-automatic loader
> • Laser warning receiver
> • Laser range finder
> • Range of new ammunition
> • Fire fighting equipment
> • Communications equipment
> • Navigation equipment + GPS
> • Jamming equipment
> View attachment 15845
> 
> Is there any Tank in Burma which can fire at Night ?
> View attachment 15846
> 
> Bangladesh has more than 200 Type-69IIMK2G tank which upgraded locally at the Bangladesh Army’s Heavy Workshop facility, which is capable of building and modernising tanks, armoured vehicles and artillery systems.
> View attachment 15847
> 
> 
> 2.Type-59G tank
> ----------------------
> Bangladesh is going to upgrade 300 Type-59 tank As Type-59G or AGM tank as a modern 3rd generation tank
> 
> View attachment 15849
> 
> It will be like this one
> 
> View attachment 15850
> 
> 
> 3.MBT-2000 tank
> -----------------------
> Bangladesh has 44 MBT 2000 tank bangladesh has a plan to get more 250 MBT-2000 tank According to the forces goal 2030
> with TOT from China
> Photo : Bangladesh army's MBT-2000 tank with type-69MK2G tanks in national parade ground
> View attachment 15851
> 
> View attachment 15852
> 
> 
> 4.Type-69II / Type-79 / Type-88 tank
> ------------------------------------------------
> Bangladesh has more than 200 these types of tank still in active some of them are upgraded
> View attachment 15853
> View attachment 15854



*Myanmar Army used large numbers of wheeled fighting vehicles. The terrain in which Myanmar and Bangladesh fight against each other will not be a favourable terrain for the TANK BATTLES. So the wheeled amphibious fighting vehicles will be the game changer in that case.*
*PTL 02 Assaulter. This amphibious anti tank vehicle can knock out an MBT with its 105 mm APFSDS and HESH rounds from the great distance. The fire control system is fully digitized with 2 MFD (Multi Functional Display)*










*EE-9M Cascavel Armoured Car of Myanmar Army. Myanmar Army uses 120 EE-9M which they acquired from Israel. These 6x6 EE 9M are fully amphibious and their 90 mm cannon is also a lethal one. Gun stabilizers and night vision devices enhance the lethality.*






*AML 90 armoured car of Myanmar Army. Theses 4x4 AML 90s with 90 mm cannon are much liked by Myanmar soldiers. They are very useful in terrain like Arakan, Cox Bazar.*






*Do not forget that Myanmar has the largest wheeled APC/IFV fleet in the ASEAN region with ATGM equipped 1000 BTR 3 Us and 200 Type 92s(WZ 551). These BTR 3Us and Type 92 are fully amphibious and they can operate with minimum logistic supports.You can also see a Myanmar soldier preparing to mount an ATGM on the BTR3U.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

* M8-45P 155/45 mm howitzer of Myanmar Army. These are upgraded version of M 71 155/39 mm. Myanmar Army has 72 M 8-45Ps in their inventory. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side Effect

tarpitz said:


> * M8-45P 155/45 mm howitzer of Myanmar Army. These are upgraded version of M 71 155/39 mm. Myanmar Army has 72 M 8-45Ps in their inventory. *


nice work bro ! Thxs you for posts and photos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GR!FF!N

Anubis said:


> India being a supa powa should invade Myanmar and free the Burmese from military oppression!



not needed..we're co-operating with them..we're providing them arms as well as in other sectors as well..we're not "Thugs"..if BD has problem with them,you guys should sort it out.but in any case,we'll try to prevent any war,as both are our neighbours.stability in this region must have to be maintained.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

GR!FF!N said:


> not needed..we're co-operating with them..we're providing them arms as well as in other sectors as well..we're not "Thugs"..if BD has problem with them,you guys should sort it out.but in any case,we'll try to prevent any war,as both are our neighbours.stability in this region must have to be maintained.



Being a peace loving country, India will never invade any neighbouring country. 
Instead, India will co-operate all her neightbours.
Indo-Myn relations are stronger than ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## tarpitz

Side Effect said:


> nice work bro ! Thxs you for posts and photos



*Theses photos show Auxiliary Power Unit and Ammo handling crane of M8-45P. Soltam M 71(shown below) is not fitted with these systems. M8-45P is one of the best tow howitzers.*

M-71-Soltam cannon deployed in IDF excercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GR!FF!N

tarpitz said:


> India will never invade any neighbouring country.



we can't give garranty of BD..see,BD members are more than convinced that we're already controlling their beloved country..or more precisely,our intelligence wing RAW is in control..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jarves

Mayanmar army is really very impressive,BD doesnt stand a chance

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hussain0216

Dont care about the ugly Burmese

Since their persecution of the Rohinga the Burmese should be scum to every muslim, whether from Bangladesh to Indonesia to the middle east and beyond

Pakistan is signing a security pact with Indonesia, it should be on the agenda for us as well as Bangladesh and Malaysia what these buddist scum bags are doing to the Rohinga we should look to hurt the Burmese wherever they are


----------



## tarpitz

hussain0216 said:


> Dont care about the ugly Burmese
> 
> Since their persecution of the Rohinga the Burmese should be scum to every muslim, whether from Bangladesh to Indonesia to the middle east and beyond
> 
> Pakistan is signing a security pact with Indonesia, it should be on the agenda for us as well as Bangladesh and Malaysia what these buddist scum bags are doing to the Rohinga we should look to hurt the Burmese wherever they are



So go and attack Myanmar. ha ha ha. . . . . . . .all the gorges in Myanmar will be filled by bones of Muslim extremists if you attack them.. . . . .. Before going to attack Myanmar, ask your *Daddy US* not to bomb Muslims in your country from UAV which your govt neglected. Otherwise there will be no Muslims for the war against Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## jarves

tarpitz said:


> So go and attack Myanmar. ha ha ha. . . . . . . .all the gorges in Myanmar will be filled by bones of Muslim extremists if you attack them.. . . . .. Before going to attack Myanmar, ask your *Daddy US* not to bomb Muslims in your country from UAV which your govt neglected. Otherwise there will be no Muslims for the war against Myanmar.


Report these type of posts where he uses words like buddhist scumbag and all that stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

Can you see properly through your fucked up eyes

There are 1.7 Billions muslims and growing, spread right across the world

If we start beating your short little myanmar asses every time one of you ugly little sub humans steps outside your country, what rock will you hide under

The U.S has lost thousands of U.S soldiers, trillions in treasure and a decade in war and will end up losing to the Taliban, Pakistan has paid the U.S back for any drone attacks that we did not want


Your *** is grass little burmese man, if you think you can run from us

The slaughter of Rohinga children, the destruction of their homes is a tragedy

These burmese people are scum, behaving like animals against a people who have no weapoons or means of defending themselves


----------



## tarpitz

Side Effect said:


> WTF !Shut the **** UP !
> If You love Fucking Rohingya , Why dont you give any accommodation in ur country ! Now you just say now Taliban will win ! Look the **** afrganistan and iraq , they are almost ash ! then you say ur father will win ! What a big shame !
> I think you are being confuse with religious war ! If it is really started , Chirstan, Buddhist, Jews , Hindu will give the **** you all piggy !
> Dont forget , China , Myanmar ,Japan and most of ASEAN country are buddhist country ! CAll Your FATHER later GET the **** first !


Bro . . . just kill that point here. do not f argue with them. our aim here is just compare military strength of Myn and BD. Not to attack religious and ethnical issues. we will go on with our original aims. leave them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

*KH 179 155/39 mm howitzer of Myanmar Army. KH 179 is basically a M 114 and upgraded by the Republic of Korea (south korea). Myanmar Army is using 100 KH 179.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

*FAC (Gun) of Myanmar being fitted with 30 mm cannons provided by the Indian Navy. (Photo taken in 2009)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bangladesh navy Seals

* And now here about Bangladesh army  Bangladesh army has more than 1800 APC/AFV Such as BTR-80M,BTR-82A,BTR-70,Type-85,MT-LB, BOV M11,ETC 

BTR-80M APC/AFV of Bangladesh army
--------------------------------------------------

The BTR-80 armored personnel carrier is a four-axle, eight- wheeled vehicle, with all drive wheels, an independent suspension and water jet propulsion system. The APC is capable of following tanks and negotiating emplacements, trenches and water obstacles. It is equipped with ten seats to accommodate the personnel. The APC mounts devices for collective protection of the personnel from blast action and initial radiation during explosions of nuclear ammunition and from radioactive dust, bacteriological materials and toxic agents during the vehicle's operation on contaminated terrain. The vehicle is armed with a turret machine gun mount, designed to fight ground and low-flying air targets at ranges of up to 2,000 meters. The turret mount accommodates a 14.5-mm large-caliber machine gun (KPVT) and a coaxial 7.62-mm machine gun (PKT) with a traverse of 360° and an elevation of +60° to -4°. For battlefield illumination during night firing, there is an OU-3GA2M searchlight on the machine gun bracket. Six 3D6 smoke grenade launchers have been placed on the turret mount to provide smoke screens for camouflage purposes. The BTR-80's high mobility is ensured by the KamAZ-7403 turbocharged diesel engine, an eight-wheel drive, the wheels' independent torsion suspension, large ground clearance, and centralized tire air pressure control system. The engine is a V-form eight-cylinder, with a maximum power of 191 kW at 2,600 min-1 and a maximum torque of 785 Nm at 1,600-1,800 min-1.

General characteristics
---------------------------
Crew : 3 men
Personnel: 8-10 men
Dimensions and weight
---------------------------
Weight: 13.6-14 t
Length: 7.7 m
Width: 2.9 m
Height: 2.41 m

Armament
-------------
Machine guns:1 x 14.5-mm, 1 x 7.62-mm (with and without ATGM and MPADS)
Elevation range: - 4 to + 60 degrees
Traverse range: 360 degrees
Ammunition load
--------------------
Machine guns: 1,000 x 14.5 mm; 2,000 x 7.62mm

Mobility
----------
Engine:KamAZ-7403 diesel
Engine power:260 hp
Maximum road speed: 90 km/h
Amphibious speed on water 10 km/h
Range:600 km

The old good news is 
>>>>>>
Bangladesh is building a repair-maintenance facility for Arzamas Machinery Plant BTR-80 armoured personnel carriers with Russian assistance, a Rosoboronexport official told Russian media .The report said Russia had sold over 1000 BTR-80M to Bangladesh. 128+ BTR-82A on order 


















*

Artillery of Bangladesh Army (include on order)
--------------------------------------------------------
Type-63-mortar
M29A1 mortar
Type 87 mortar
Brandt F1 mortar 
M 67/74 mortar
UBM 52 mortar
Type 53 mortar
Type 54 Anti tank gun
OTO Melara Mod 56 howitzer
M101A1 howitzer
Type 54-1 howitzer
Type 83 howitzer
Type 86 howitzer
Type 96 howitzer
Type 59-1 howitzer
Nora B-52 Self-propelled artillery
PLZ-45 K2 Self-propelled artillery ( A lot more better than Burmis Ko variant) 
KRL 122 Multiple rocket launcher
Type 82 Multiple rocket launcher
WS-22 Guide Multiple rocket launcher
Type-90B Multiple rocket launcher
SLC-2 Weapon Locating Radars
UK's sound ranging equipment to Locating Wing of the Artillery Regiment. 






Anti tank guide Missile Used by Bangladesh army 
1.Hj-8 
2.Metis M1 
3.Kornet-E
4.Hj-73 

Proved ATW 

1.RPG-29
2.PF-98  


my Qus : 
1.Is there any Guide anti tank missile in Myanmar ? 
2.Do they use any Weapon Locating Radars ? 
3.Do they use sound ranging equipment to Locating Wing of the Artillery Regiment ? 
4.Do they have Guide Multiple rocket launcher ? 
5.Do they have heavy Self-propelled artillery like PLZ-45 
6.Do they have any SPA which fitted with inertial navigation platform system for autonomous navigation and pointing ? 
7. Do they have any Guide laser guided anti tank Krasnopol ?



tarpitz said:


> *KH 179 155/39 mm howitzer of Myanmar Army. KH 179 is basically a M 114 and upgraded by the Republic of Korea (south korea). Myanmar Army is using 100 KH 179.*



Type-96 122 mm howitzer of Bangladesh army Bangladesh has 300 this type of howitzer
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Specifications
-----------------
Weight :Combat: 3,210 kg (7,100 lb)
Length :Transport: 5.4 m (17 ft 9 in)
Width :Transport: 1.9 m (6 ft 3 in)
Height :Transport: 1.6 m (5 ft 3 in)
Crew 1+ 3
Caliber : 122 mm (4.8 in)
Elevation : -7° to 70°
Traverse : 360°
Rate of fire : Maximum: 10-12 rpm
Sustained: 5-6 rpm
Effective firing range : 22 Km

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bangladesh navy Seals

dragunov87 said:


> BD cannot win in case of war with Myanmar.BD air force is too weak.


Good trolling


----------



## Bangladesh navy Seals

Side Effect said:


> WTF ? Awwn poor Bangali ! This is why bangali are being asshole. Don't bring your rubbish here, no use .
> you said myanmar have only 24 migs ? not possess Mbt 2000 ? no anti-tank guided missile ?F7BGI is better than MAF F7 ?
> Everyone can see here , how bangalis are stupid .Every country know what is truth .
> If you dont know ,ask your Prime minister ,How Myanmar is a Big threat !
> Myanmar F7 is israel upgrade , BD F7 is china upgrade.
> Myanmar already described it's MBT 2000. ( Have some knowledge dumb *** )
> Anti Tank Guided missile is just nothing for us , we are producing medium range SSM by north korea help ! you will see myanmar SSM forces soon.
> 32+migs are operating in Myanmar , Myanmar will order more Mig29s and Mig35.
> BD is a small state for MM , ur country is under our radar or under the rage of our artillery .
> Learn More ! little frog (being happy in a small well )



First of all Some time I see in this forum some Burmis uneducated morons post as a comment that they have better economy than Bangladesh . Here just a little information for those uneducated morons . Bangladeshi Economy 4+ times better than those Shitty economy though this economical information Based on old information (for Bangladesh) now its upgraded but its okay (exact information) for Myanmar . You guys are uneducated morons and everyone know the reality of Burmis Monkeys 
they came here for their English Class LOL


Moron Moron Everywhere LOL Poor Burmis we are 4 times better than your shitty Country !!!!





Burma has 24 Mig-29 (include on order) Anti Tank Guided missile is just nothing for your Military Because We dont need any Anti tank missile to kick your WW2 Junk tanks and Junk APCs Anti tank rocket lunchers enough for those Junk . If you dont know ask your precedent and NASAKA monkeys Officers. in 2001 your 500 monkeys killed by us . In 2007 we visited your rubbish sky with our Junk F-7MB,when our BNS BB locked on your ship in 2007 they ran away like Cowards LOL .Monkeys first upgrade your Economy Poor assH**s 

Now hear moron get some Military knowledge from me Okay ?

F-7M vs F-7BG (not BGI ; BGI a lot more Better Than BG)



F-7 BG VS F-7M.
----------------------------
1. F-7BG (2200km) has over twice the range than the F-7M (around 1000km).
2. F-7BG has an aerodynamically superior design.
3. F-7BG has a strengthened airframe, it is built with the latest technology while F-7M still dwells on the 1970s era MiG-21bis design.
4. F-7BG has superior cannon armament; F-7BG has 2x 30mm cannon while Bison has 1x 23mm cannon.
5. F-7BG has superior HMS with +/-90° while F-7M has +/-45°.
7. F-7BG has more efficient and reliable engine.
8. F-7BG has better cockpit and man machine interface.
9. F-7BG has full night time operations capability, with night vision goggles compatibility there is yet to see prove of this on the F-7M. They cant fly it in Night

11.F-7BGhas ter strike capability with the capability to deliver 2x LS-6 PGMs which are comparable to US JDAM and have range of 60km, additionally it can carry 250/500kg low-drag general-purpose or anti-runway bombs, BL755 600lb cluster bomb, 200kg anti-runway bomb as well as 57/90/130mm unguided rockets. F-7BG has night strike capability with Stand off Raptor 1 (H2) and LGB capability.F-7BG has greater AAM options; AIM-9, PL-2/2A, PL-5B, PL-7, PL-9C, PL-11 PL-12, R.550 and Russian R-series AAMs.While
F-7M can fire PL-2 PL-7 and some unguided bomb.
14. F-7BG has greater climb rate.
16. F-7BG does not have any stalling issues due to the merged double-delta wing design. The strong vortex of the inner wing re-energises the boundary layer of the outer wing, preventing span-wise flow towards the tips. This allows even more carefree manoeuvring at ultra-low speeds.
17. F-7BG has better RWR.
18. F-7BG has MAW sensors on rear, starboard and port sides.
19. F-7BG is more manoeuvrable than the F-7M with a G-Limit of around +8.5.
20. F-7BG can operate from shorter runways; it has lower take-off and landing speeds and distances.
21. F-7BG has a greater turning rate; with maximum instantaneous turn rate of 25.2 degrees/sec while the maximum sustained turn rate is around 16 degrees/sec.
22. F-7BG has 84% combat effectiveness.
23. F-7BG is 43% better in close combat.
24. F-7BG has twice more time interval between overhauls compared to the MiG-21 Bison.
25. The trainer version of the F-7BG; the tandem twin-seat FT-7BG is also combat fully capable; it has 1x 30mm cannon and 4 hardpoints which can fire PL-7 and PL-9C AAMs as well as PGMs, LGBs, unguided bombs and rockets...............






Side Effect said:


> Myanmar K8-W @ MAF day
> View attachment 15882
> 
> 
> View attachment 15884
> 
> 
> Mi35-P @ MAF
> View attachment 15885



K-8W = a basic trainer Easy target for AAG MPADS
Mig-29 of Burmis air force : Use unguided rocket , R-73,R-27 (old) not upgraded like BAF's mig 29SE to SMT
20Mi-35 : dont use any air to air guide missie only some troll Unguided rockets used by these bullshit


----------



## Anubis

GR!FF!N said:


> not needed..we're co-operating with them..we're providing them arms as well as in other sectors as well..we're not "Thugs"..if BD has problem with them,you guys should sort it out.but in any case,we'll try to prevent any war,as both are our neighbours.stability in this region must have to be maintained.


Your compatriot blames us for not taking in refugees that they are driving out from their countr and you proudly proclaim that you are selling them arms that they using against the same refugees......sigh!


----------



## GR!FF!N

Anubis said:


> Your compatriot blames us for not taking in refugees that they are driving out from their countr and you proudly proclaim that you are selling them arms that they using against the same refugees......sigh!



not selling,we're giving them as "Aid" for supporting their fight against "Indian Rebels"..you've problem with Myanmar's Army,go whine to your "Best Friend" China,major Arms Provider of Myanmar.plus,this is what happen when you've "Inexperienced and Incapable" border guards,who can't protect small BD-Myanmar border..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bangladesh navy Seals

Bangladesh navy :
--------------------------
Frigates :
-----------

1.BNS Bangabandhu (F-25) Guide missile Frigate of Bangladesh navy
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Class and type: Ulsan (Mod.) Class Guide missile frigate
Name: BNS Bangabandhu
Ordered: 1998
Builder: Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering, Republic of Korea
Laid down: March 11, 1998
Launched: August 29, 2000
Commissioned: June 20, 2001
Recommissioned: July 13, 2007
Decommissioned: February 13, 2002
In service: 2001-Present
Reclassified: Reduced to the reserve on February 13, 2002
Homeport: Chittagong
Status: In service
General characteristics
Displacement: 2400-2500 tones
Length: 103.7m
Beam: 12.5m
Draught: 3.8m
Propulsion: CODAD: 4 SEMT-Pielstick 12V PA6V280 STC diesels; 22,501 hp (16.78 MW) sustained; 2 x shafts
Speed: 25 knots (46 km/h)
Range: 4,000 n miles
Complement: 186 (16 officers)
Electronic warfare
& decoys:
ESM:Racal Cutlass 242; intercept
ECM:Racal Scorpion; jammer
Armament:
---------------
8 x Otomat Mk. II Block IV AShM (180+ KM range)
8 x FM-90N SAM
1 x Otobreda 76 mm/62 Super Rapid;
4 or 2 x Otobreda 40 mm/70 (2 twin) compact CIWS;
6(2 triple) x 324 mm B-515 tubes - Whitehead A244S;
2 x Super Barricade chaff launchers
Aircraft carried: 1 x Hangar, 1 x Agusta-Westland AW109 Power ASW/SAR Helicopter
Nickname:BNS BB

This vessel is said to be the most modern frigate of its class in the region according to official statistics. It is equipped with some of the most advanced systems available; the Otomat Mk.II Block.IV AShMs on board the vessel are an advanced and highly capable missile system with a range of 180+ km; these AShMs can change course mid-flight and the warship does not need to be repositioned to fire at the target (unlike other anti-ship missiles). It will be upgraded with the addition of another quad Otomat AShM launcher. Additionally the vessel is armed with sophisticated point-defence surface to air missile system in the form of 8 FM-90N SAMs (17-18 km range) and 4 x Otobreda 40 mm/70 (2 twin) compact CIWS. The vessel is also armed with 6 x 324 mm B-515 (2 triple) tubes which fire the EuroTorp Whitehead A244/S Mod.3 torpedoes (which is the latest version of that particular torpedo). All of these weapons systems together with the 1 x Otobreda 76 mm/62 Super Rapid Gun give the vessel extensive combat capability. This frigate is also equipped with Thales sensors including Mirador optical tracking system and Lirod Mk. 2 fire control radar. The combat management system of the ship is Thales TACTICOS.

The Agusta-Westland AW109 Power naval helicopter on board is compatible to fire the C-701 AShMs and torpedoes among other weapons.











2. BNS Osman (F-18)
________________
Class and type: Modified Type 053H frigate
Name: BNS Osman
Builder: Hudong Shipyard, Shanghai
Laid down: 1986
Launched: December 1988
Acquired: 1989
Commissioned: November 4, 1989
In service: 1989-Present
Reclassified: 053H1/Jianghu-II (Mod.)
Status: in active service, as of 2013

General characteristics
_____________________
Length: 103.2 m
Beam: 10.8 m
Propulsion: Two type 12 E 390V diesels; 14,400 hp (m) (10.6MW) sustained
2 shafts
Speed: 26+ knots
Range: 2,700 mi (4,300 km)
Capacity: 150 person
Complement: 300 (27 officers)

Sensors and processing systems,Radar System:
________________________________________
Surface: Square Tie (Type 254); I-band
Air & Surface: MX 902 Eye Shield (Type 922-1); G-band
Navigation: Fin Curve (Type 352); I-band
Fire Control: Wok Won director (Type 752A); Square Tie (Type 254), I-band
Echo Type 5 (Hull Mounted)
Electronic warfare & decoys: Watchdog; Radar warning

Armament:
_____________

Missiles:
.............
AShM - 8(2 quadruple launchers) C-802A (180+ Km range)
SAM - FM-90N (18+ km Range)
QW-2 MPADS

Guns:
.........
2 or 4 China 3.9 in (100 mm) /56 (2 twin)
1 Creusot-Loire 3.9 in (100 mm) /55 (Type II)
12 China 37 mm /63 (6 twin) 8 (4 twin)

ASW And others:
__________________

Torpedoes: 6 - 324 mm LAS (2 triple) tubes (Type II)
Whitehead A 244S
RBU 1200 5-tubed fixed launchers
D/C: 2 BMB-2 projectors; 2 ranks
Mines: Can carry up to 60
Decoys: 2 loral Hycor SRBOC Mk 36
6-barreled chaff launcher

Notesennant number: F-18.

Career
__________

The BNS Osman is based in Chittagong, serving with the Commodore Commanding BN Flotilla (COMBAN). About 250 personnel serve aboard BNS Osman, with most living on board. Her current mission is with UNIFIL in Lebanon. It has advanced C-802A anti-ship missiles, and FM-90N surface-to-air missiles. On May 12, 2008 BNS Osman test fired C-802A missile in Bay of Bengal which successfully hit the target at the range of 180+ km. The ship has recently gone through major upgrades which includes replacement of propulsion system, new missile launching platforms and an addition of a combat data link





3.BNS Shamudra Joy (F-28) New guide missile frigate of Bangladesh navy
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BNS Somudro Joy
-----------------------
General characteristics
Displacement: 3,250+ tons
Length: 378 ft (115 m)
Beam: 43 ft (13 m)
Draught: 15 ft (4.6 m)
Propulsion: CODOG:2 × FM diesel engines
2 × PW gas turbines
Speed: 29 knots
Range: 16,000 miles
Endurance: 45 days
Complement: 178 personnel (21 officers and 157 enlisted)
Sensors and
processing systems: AN/SPS-40 air-search radar, MK 92 FCS

Armament will be:
---------------------
Bangladesh will cost a lot more considering missile launchers (probably C-802A ) 180+ km range , fire control systems and datalink will be added.This ship will be refitted in Bangladesh with 1 naval main gun, 2x CIWS,, 1×8 FM-90N SAM launcher or 1x24 FL-3000N, 2x4 ASM launchers, 2× 3 torpedo launchers, 2×6 asw anti-submarine rockets & ASW helicopter on board.

Bangladesh Ordered another Hammilton class but USN Didn't said the name of the ship







4. 2 Type-53H2 Modified Frigate joined Bangladesh navy
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bangladesh got 2 of these ship .

Specification and Refit:
Displacement – 2,000+ tons (full load)
Speed - 28 knots
Crew - 190

Electronics:
-----------------
ZKJ-4B (development of Thomson-CSF TAVITAC information processing system, with reported speed of > 1 MPBS)
Data link: HN-900 (Chinese equivalent of Link 11A/B, to be upgraded)
Communication: SNTI-240 SATCOM

Radar/Sonar:
----------------------
Thomson-CSF TSR 3004 (DRBV-15) Sea Tiger air/surface radar, E/F band
Type 360S (SR60) air/surface radar, E/F band
Type 517 (REL-1/2) long-range 2D air search radar
Type 362 (ESR-1) low-altitude 3D air/surface search radar, I-band
Type 345 (MR35) fire-control radar for HQ-7 Surface-to-air missile system, J-band
Type 344 (MR34) fire-control radar for C-802A 8x SSM and 100 mm gun, I/J band
2 x Type 347 Rice Lamp fire-control radar for 37 mm AA guns, I-band
2 x Racal RM-1290 navigation radar, I-band
DUBV-23 (SJD-8) medium-frequency hull-mounted radar
More over according to china it will be upgraded with more new radar and sonar system
Armament:
-----------------
4 x 2 (8) C-802A AShM box launchers (180+ km range)
2 x Type H/PJ33A dual 100 mm/56 caliber gun/ or 1× H/PJ-26 76 mm main gun, forward
4 x Type H/PJ76A dual 37 mm AA guns or Modern Chines naval 37 mm AA gun
2 x 3 324 mm torpedo tubes for A244/s mod.3 torpedo
2 x 5-tube Type 81 ASW rocket launcher (30 rounds)

Electronic Warfare and Countermeasures:
-----------------------------------------------------
Type 984-1 ECM 'X' band jammer (transmitter)
Type 984-4 ECM 'X' band jammer (receiver)
Type 928A ESM
Type 946 15-barrel chaff/decoy launcher
Radar warning receiver






2. Corvettes :
-------------------
1.Durjoy Class Guide Missile Corvette of Bangladesh Navy
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
The first two 64-Meter semi stealth corvette built at Wuchang Shipyard in China were commissioned into the BN as the BNS Durjoy (P811) and BNS Nirmul (P812) in 2013 more 6 to 8 units will be built in Khulna ship yard .
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Corvette are armed with a single 76.2mm NG-16-1 automatic cannon, two twin 25mm cannon mounted amidships, four C-704 surface to surface missiles (SSM) mounted aft, and two forward-mounted six-barreled RDC depth charge rocket launchers. Primary sensors include a TR-47C gunfire control radar with built-in electro-optical sensors, an SR-60 search radar, and an ESS-3 bow mounted sonar with an effective range of about 8,000 meters. A JRCSS combat management system (CMS) with at least three multifunction consoles is also fitted.

The corvette are powered by triple Pielstick diesels driving three screws for a top speed of 30 knots. Range is 2500 nautical miles (nm) and endurance with a crew of 60 is 15 days. According to CSOC officials speaking to Defense Media Network at LIMA 2013, these are cost-effective warships, able to perform both strike missions at ranges of about 40 kilometers as well as undertaking limited anti-submarine warfare (ASW) operations.

General characteristics
---------------------------
Displacement:650 tons
Length:210 ft (64 m) (overall)
Propulsion:2 shafts, 2 diesels
Speed:28-30 knots (52 km/h)
Range:2500 nautical miles
Endurance:15 days
Complement:60 personnel

Sensors and processing systems:
--------------------------------------- 
SR-60 search radar
ESS-3 bow mounted sonar
TR-47C gunfire control radar

Armament:
---------------- 
2 x 2 C-704 AShM;
1 x H/PJ-26 76 mm main gun, forward;
2 x2 QW-2 MPADS
2 x 2 20 mm auto cannons (Remote weapon system)
2 x 6 Super Barricade chaff launchers
Torpedo launcher

Bow Design:
---------------
Durjoy Class has the Bulbous Bow. A bulbous bow is a protruding bulb at the bow (or front) of a ship just below the waterline. The bulb modifies the way the water flows around the hull, reducing drag and thus increasing speed, range, fuel efficiency, and stability. Bulbous bows are used in vessels when:
The vessel will operate in coastal and deep sea and most of the time at or near its maximum speed.(Speed: 30 knots/H)





2. BNS bijoy Class Guide missile Corvette
------------------------------------------------------
Armed with 4x C-704 AShM, 1 x 76mm gun (automatic), 2 x Oerlikon 20 mm auto cannons. The ships are equipped with flight deck. With a radar SR60 Bangladesh has 2 Durjoy class Corvette





3. Type-056 Stealth corvette
------------------------------------------
Designed to be armed with 4x C-803 AShM, 1× FL-3000N SAM launcher, 1× AK-176 main gun, 2 x 30mm remote weapon systems, 1 x Type 730 CIWS, 2 x 6-tube Type 3200 ASW rocket launchers & ASW Harbin Z-9E on board. It is also to be said that the navy will be extending its body more 10 m to give a hanger for the helicopter.Source indicates that Wuchan Shipyard in China began construction on the first two units on 8 January 2013. Additional units (at least two) will be built a Bangladesh's Khulna Shipyard (KSY).

Hahahaha honestly saying this 1 can destroy your full navy need just 6 hours (Exact time) 





3.Guide missile Patrol craft (future) of Bangladesh navy
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Padma class :
On 15 December 2013 last three ships were handed over to Bangladesh Navy.Official Source estimates that 24 additional units of the Padma class patrol vessel will be built at KSY in the Bangladesh and they will be upgraded with C-704 ASM, through the end of the decade.







2 submarine base coming up for navy in Pekua, Cox's Bazar and Ramnabad, Potuakhali Bangladesh ordered 2 type-35G training Submarine to train its naval troops . by 2021 Bangladesh will get 2 Type-41 Submarine according to the forces goal 2030


----------



## Bangladesh navy Seals

Bangladesh Navy ordered 3 Z-9C ASW helicopters
---------------------------------------------------------------
The Bangladesh Navy is procuring three Z-9C is the naval helicopter developed by the Harbin Aircraft Manufacture Co. (HAMC) for shipborne anti-submarine warfare (ASW) and search and rescue (SAR) missions. It is based upon the Z-9B air frame, which is a copy of the Eurocopter AS365N Dauphin II. The Bangladesh Army already operates two Eurocopter AS365N3+ utility helicopters.

The Z-9C is equipped with KLC-1 X-band surface search radar, which has a maximum detection range of 92 km against small targets and 118 km against medium sized surface vessels such as corvettes or frigates.

ASW gear aboard the Z-9C are a Type 605 (Chinese copy of AN/AQS-13) dipping sonar, 12 passive sonobuoys, four active sonobuoys, a temperature buoy and a maritime environment buoy. The radio receiver on the helicopter is capable of receiving sonobuoy signals at 10 km range when flying at 120 km/h.

For undertaking search and rescue missions the Z-9C helicopter is fitted with a 250 kg capacity hoist winch and a scoop fitted externally above the starboard side cabin door, one FLIR unit and a search light.

The Z-9C can be armed with ET52 anti-submarine torpedoes, which are already in service with the Bangladesh Navy warships. The ET52 has a maximum range of 9.5 km using active/passive acoustic homing.

It is still unclear if the Bangladesh Navy will exercise the option to carry two Hongdu TL-10 lightweight anti-ship missiles under the two external pylons though the missiles have a maximum range of 15 km using active-radar homing. The warhead is 30kg and flying speed is Mach 0.85.

The Z-9C is powered by two 550kW (739hp) Wozhou-8A (WZ-8A) turboshafts (Turbomeca Arriel-IC1 copy), which are produced by SAEC. The fuel capacity is 1,140 litre, with option for a 400 litre ferry tank.

The Bangladesh Navy is expanding its naval aviation capabilities as per Vision 2030 armed forces modernisation plan. The plan includes purchase of submarines, frigates, corvettes, patrol ships, minesweepers, auxiliary ships, helicopters and maritime patrol aircraft. The upgrade of existing naval platforms with sea skimming anti-ship missiles, surface-to-air missiles and torpedoes are also part of the plan.





The Agusta-Westland AW109 Power naval helicopter on board is compatible to fire the C-701 AShMs and torpedoes among other weapons.






The first of two German made Dornier Do-228NG Maritime Patrol Aircraft of Bangladesh Navy arrived in Bangladesh in 2013. These aircraft are equipped with SLAR, 360 degree radar, FLIR, SATCOM, IR/UV sensors, data link amongst, enlarged fuel tanks other things. They will be used to monitor the maritime territories of Bangladesh and also perform secondary SAR roles.







Is there any ASW Helicopter and Maritime Patrol Aircraft in Burmis navy ? Monkeys !!!

Bangladesh navy's modification 2013 (little part of Forces goal 2013) 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. 2 Type-53H2 frigate Bangladesh got 2 modified type-53H2 frigate .

2. Wuchan Shipyard in China began construction on the first two units of Type-056 Stealth corvette on 08 January 2013.more 2 unit will be built in khulna ship yard ,Bangladesh.

3.The first two 64-Meter semi stealth corvette built at Wuchang Shipyard in China were commissioned into the BN as the BNS Durjoy (P811) and BNS Nirmul (P812) in 2013 more 6 to 8 units will be built in Khulna ship yard .

4.On 22 January 2013 the first 50-Meter patrol boat built at KSY, Bangladesh got 5 units of Padma class patrol craft 24 additional units of these patrol vessel will be built at KSY by the end of the decade.and there is a plan to upgrade all the patrol craft as missile patrol craft by 4 C-704 missile. 

5.Bangladesh got a Hamilton class frigate from USA in 2013 It will be heavily modified 
according to the BN it will be upgraded with new weapons,war management and radar system. Bangladesh requested for another same class frigate But the news didn't publish yet. 

6.Ananda Shipyard & Slipways builds Navy's new oil tanker. The O/T will be delivered by June 2013. It can refuel two warships simultaneously and is also equipped with 2 x Oerlikon 20 mm auto cannons.

7.The first of two German made Dornier Do-228NG Maritime Patrol Aircraft of Bangladesh Navy arrived in Bangladesh in 2013. These aircraft are equipped with SLAR, 360 degree radar, FLIR, SATCOM, IR/UV sensors, data link amongst, enlarged fuel tanks other things. They will be used to monitor the maritime territories of Bangladesh and also perform secondary SAR roles.

8.Bangladesh ordered 3 Z-9 ASW helicopter (for anti submarine ,light anti Ship and SAR role)

9. Bangladesh Upgraded its 4 Missile boats in 2013 with 4 x C-704 each . ordered 50 C-704 Ship to Ship missile ,10 Otomat MK2 Block IV missile and unknown number of C-802A missile (upgraded in Type-53H2 (Mod) frigate in 2013 . 

10. 2 submarine base coming up for navy in Pekua, Cox's Bazar and Ramnabad, Potuakhali Planed by Bangladesh navy in 2013 .Bangladesh ordered 2 Submarine Type-35G to train its troops .BN's troops already got Submarine training from China and turkey .

11. Bangladesh navy ordered 4 LCU in Khulna shipyard in 2013 known as Amphibious Warfare Ship .


----------



## Bangladesh navy Seals

tarpitz said:


> *Since 2012, Myanmar Army started issue Kevlar helmets and body armours to the infantry units. They constructed a Kevlar factory near the central town of Kyauk Se with the help of the South Korea and Singapore. Here are the recent photos of Myanmar infantry units wearing Kevlar helmets and body armours during the battles in the Kachin state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Products of Myanmar Army Defence Industries shown in the ASEAN Armies Shooting Event 2013 which is held in Myanmar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myanmar Naval units with locally developed bullpup assault rifle MA 1 Mk 3 in a parade. Older MA 1 Mk 2 of the entire infantry units are being replaced with this bullpup MA 1 Mk 3 and this process is expected to be completed by 2016. Small photo in the bottom right corner is the shortened carbine version MA 3 Mk 3. MA 1 is the assault rifle an MA 3 is the carbine. MA 2 is a SAW with a bipot and MA 4 is attached with an under-barrel grenade launcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting photo of Myanmar Army communications radio sets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defence Services Academy of Myanmar Army. It is a triservice academy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that's Cute  Hahahaha 

Bangladesh Army infantry troops march on the national parade ground in Dhaka on the annual Victory Day Parade on 16, December, 2010 sporting full combat gear that is made in Bangladesh including BD-08 assault rifle( BD-08 AR) new generation web equipment, assault jacket and assault packs.They have to carry 40 kg over weight for these equipment .







Para Commandos (1,2,3 Para Commando Battalion)Six missions are.. DA, SR, UW, COIN, CT, MOOTW.















Black Eagle Battalion HTI, Anti Armour/material Sniping, Long range precision sniping both AP/AMR

























Special Services Wing, details classified


----------



## Bangladesh navy Seals

Special Warfare Diving and Salvage, Naval Special Force. Consist of SEAL, UDT,EOD, Salvage and Special boat guys.













































Now about ODD71 !!! 

Ups its fucking secret


----------



## Bangladesh navy Seals

Dem!god said:


> good work Myanmar...become a military power.....
> you have evolved as a very good counter to Bangladesh....just go for it..India is with you...



Do you guys know why this Indian guy sucking the dick of Burmis guy ?

Because in 2001 only 17 BDR members defeat 287 BSF members in Bangladeshi border .They (BDR) killed 57 BSF (though some source say it was 137) Captured some and loct only 2 . hahaha Indians first train your millitary as well as you can LOL


----------



## Manindra

Bangladesh navy Seals said:


> Do you guys know why this Indian guy sucking the dick of Burmis guy ?
> 
> Because in 2001 only 17 BDR members defeat 287 BSF members in Bangladeshi border .They (BDR) killed 57 BSF (though some source say it was 137) Captured some and loct only 2 . hahaha Indians first train your millitary as well as you can LOL
> 
> View attachment 15994
> 
> 
> View attachment 15995



Wow, After RAW come to resque us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

GR!FF!N said:


> not selling,we're giving them as "Aid" for supporting their fight against "Indian Rebels"..you've problem with Myanmar's Army,go whine to your "Best Friend" China,major Arms Provider of Myanmar.plus,this is what happen when you've "Inexperienced and Incapable" border guards,who can't protect small BD-Myanmar border..


WTF are you talking about???It was one of your guys who brought up the Rohingya issue here.....BD does not have a border problem with Myanmar.....they never intruded our territory....Are you drunk or just talking out of your ***??


----------



## Dem!god

Bangladesh navy Seals said:


> Do you guys know why this *Indian guy sucking the dick of Burmis guy* ?
> 
> Because in 2001 only 17 BDR members defeat 287 BSF members in Bangladeshi border .They (BDR) killed 57 BSF (though some source say it was 137) Captured some and loct only 2 . hahaha Indians first train your millitary as well as you can LOL
> 
> View attachment 15994
> 
> 
> View attachment 15995



post reported for use of abusive language......


ha ha ha...
frustration...pure frustration....
ahem,...ahem....continue I am liking it...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bangladesh navy Seals

Ehsan Abbas said:


> *And this navy is against The might of bangladesh....*





Ehsan Abbas said:


> post reported for use of abusive language......
> 
> 
> ha ha ha...
> frustration...pure frustration....
> ahem,...ahem....continue I am liking it...



go and think about your own *** okay ? you don't need to suck other dick


----------



## EAK

Bangladesh navy Seals said:


> go and think about your own *** okay ? you don't need to suck other dick


 what did i say something wrong


----------



## Bangladesh navy Seals

Manindra said:


> Wow, After RAW come to resque us.



LOL 



Ehsan Abbas said:


> what did i say something wrong


Sorry bro I wanted to post this comment to the sucker Indian guy who is posting offensive comment against my country not to you . your post *And this navy is against The might of bangladesh.... I also reply pls ck in 4 no page *

Ananda Shipyard & Slipways builds Navy's new oil tanker. The O/T will be delivered by June 2013. It can refuel two warships simultaneously and is also equipped with 2 x Oerlikon 20 mm auto cannons.

Photo:
View attachment 15999



On 22 January 2013 the first 50-Meter patrol boat built at KSY,Bangladesh. Bangladesh got 5 units of Padma class patrol craft 24 additional units of these patrol vessel will be built at KSY by the end of the decade.and there is a plan to upgrade all the patrol craft as missile patrol craft by 4 C-704 missile.

Photo :
View attachment 16000



Army's new Landing Craft Vehicle Personnel (LCVP) - These vessels are used to carry troops, equipment and vehicles (such as tanks,APC) across waterways rapidly. The Type C LCVP is the newest landing craft of the Bangladesh army. It was built by Khulna ship yard , Bangladesh . The Army saved at least 50 crore in foreign exchange by having the Type C LCVP built locally by KSY, BN.

Photo:
View attachment 16001



Khulna Shipyard Limited is making 2 new Landing Craft for Bangladesh Army
.Length OA: 42 m
.Breadth MLD: 10 m
.Depth: 1.8 m
.Draught: 0.9 m (forward)
1.8 m (aft)
.Engine Power: 2 X 600 HP
.Speed: 10 Knot
View attachment 16003

Bangladesh Army Large Landing Craft Utility (LCU) ship 'Sakti Sanchar'
Manufacture company : Khulna Shipyard Limited (KSY)
Lenght : 65.7M
Breadth : 12M
Depth : 3.5M
Helicopter deck : 1
Complete : 1
On order : 5
Complement and other Features : 97 heavily armed soldier + 6 Tank/APC

Photo:
View attachment 16004


6100 tons ship made By Bangladesh (export to Germany)

Photo:
View attachment 16005


Made in Bangladesh ( Export to Denmark)


Photo:
View attachment 16006


Oil tanker Made in Bangladesh for Bangladesh navy


Photo:
View attachment 16007


5500 tonnes Ship made in Bangladesh (Export to Germany)

Photo:
View attachment 16008


Ship made in *Western Marine Shipyard Limited Bangladesh Sold 8 of this class type of Ship to Germany *


Photo:
View attachment 16009







Also Bangladesh navy ordered 4 458 tons LCU to KSY Bangladesh made different type of Ships and export them to many other country .


----------



## imkhasif

Bangladesh navy Seals said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> Sorry bro I wanted to post this comment to the sucker Indian guy who is posting offensive comment against my country not to you . your post *And this navy is against The might of bangladesh.... I also reply pls ck in 4 no page *
> 
> Ananda Shipyard & Slipways builds Navy's new oil tanker. The O/T will be delivered by June 2013. It can refuel two warships simultaneously and is also equipped with 2 x Oerlikon 20 mm auto cannons.
> 
> Photo:
> View attachment 15999
> 
> 
> 
> On 22 January 2013 the first 50-Meter patrol boat built at KSY,Bangladesh. Bangladesh got 5 units of Padma class patrol craft 24 additional units of these patrol vessel will be built at KSY by the end of the decade.and there is a plan to upgrade all the patrol craft as missile patrol craft by 4 C-704 missile.
> 
> Photo :
> View attachment 16000
> 
> 
> 
> Army's new Landing Craft Vehicle Personnel (LCVP) - These vessels are used to carry troops, equipment and vehicles (such as tanks,APC) across waterways rapidly. The Type C LCVP is the newest landing craft of the Bangladesh army. It was built by Khulna ship yard , Bangladesh . The Army saved at least 50 crore in foreign exchange by having the Type C LCVP built locally by KSY, BN.
> 
> Photo:
> View attachment 16001
> 
> 
> 
> Khulna Shipyard Limited is making 2 new Landing Craft for Bangladesh Army
> .Length OA: 42 m
> .Breadth MLD: 10 m
> .Depth: 1.8 m
> .Draught: 0.9 m (forward)
> 1.8 m (aft)
> .Engine Power: 2 X 600 HP
> .Speed: 10 Knot
> View attachment 16003
> 
> Bangladesh Army Large Landing Craft Utility (LCU) ship 'Sakti Sanchar'
> Manufacture company : Khulna Shipyard Limited (KSY)
> Lenght : 65.7M
> Breadth : 12M
> Depth : 3.5M
> Helicopter deck : 1
> Complete : 1
> On order : 5
> Complement and other Features : 97 heavily armed soldier + 6 Tank/APC
> 
> Photo:
> View attachment 16004
> 
> 
> 6100 tons ship made By Bangladesh (export to Germany)
> 
> Photo:
> View attachment 16005
> 
> 
> Made in Bangladesh ( Export to Denmark)
> 
> 
> Photo:
> View attachment 16006
> 
> 
> Oil tanker Made in Bangladesh for Bangladesh navy
> 
> 
> Photo:
> View attachment 16007
> 
> 
> 5500 tonnes Ship made in Bangladesh (Export to Germany)
> 
> Photo:
> View attachment 16008
> 
> 
> Ship made in *Western Marine Shipyard Limited Bangladesh Sold 8 of this class type of Ship to Germany *
> 
> 
> Photo:
> View attachment 16009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Bangladesh navy ordered 4 458 tons LCU to KSY Bangladesh made different type of Ships and export them to many other country .






FAtay disen boss  M. A.


----------



## imkhasif

Burmis pig is flying in the sky without wing and radar. Surly fall and that will be big f*uck.

Burmis economy is tini like their dick size but they dancing like monkey. Lol

Burma use 25% of their national bujed where bangladesh use 3% of their national bujed in defence. But amount of money is very close. Now you can see how big idiotic moron they are.

We building our economy triple faster than burma. We are listed worlds next 11 countries . 2050 BD will be listed top 20 economically powerfull state.
Just wait we not engage any war by this time . Then BD v burma is like USA vs Somalia. 
We grwoth in economy , do devlopment in infratucture also invest money in defence with keeping balance. Cause we are not idiot.

And BTW we have worlds one of the deadliest special forces . Mind it .

Bangladesh Navy SEAL/UDT SWADS alone enough to sunk down your ship in your naval base. And kidnup your president. Before war .


----------



## tarpitz

Bangladesh navy Seals said:


> Special Warfare Diving and Salvage, Naval Special Force. Consist of SEAL, UDT,EOD, Salvage and Special boat guys.
> 
> View attachment 15980
> 
> 
> View attachment 15982
> 
> View attachment 15983
> 
> View attachment 15985
> 
> View attachment 15986
> 
> View attachment 15992
> 
> View attachment 15988
> 
> 
> View attachment 15989
> 
> 
> View attachment 15990
> 
> View attachment 15991
> 
> 
> Now about ODD71 !!!
> 
> Ups its fucking secret



I hope there will be no *MUTINY* from those troops again.

A country that has the history of *MUTINY* will not be able to fight against any regular army. They can only win over paramilitary like BSF by using excessive force. BD Army is credited for killing of their senior officers including their families. Also credited for killing each other by using tanks/APC and AA cannons during their War against OWN Troops (Mutiny).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hussain0216

To the awami league supporters,, just take a look at your so called indian allies..

These filthy burmese sub humans not only slaughter innocent Rohinga women and children but would attack Bangladesh if they could & the hindu's would support them (even if india offically wouldnt)

Bangladesh has to have an effective detterant against these burmese goons and a effective method of hurting Myanmar if they cross the limits


The burmese are a backward people & you dont want to chance your security with them


----------



## Side Effect

imkhasif said:


> Burmis pig is flying in the sky without wing and radar. Surly fall and that will be big f*uck.
> 
> Burmis economy is tini like their dick size but they dancing like monkey. Lol
> 
> Burma use 25% of their national bujed where bangladesh use 3% of their national bujed in defence. But amount of money is very close. Now you can see how big idiotic moron they are.
> 
> We building our economy triple faster than burma. We are listed worlds next 11 countries . 2050 BD will be listed top 20 economically powerfull state.
> Just wait we not engage any war by this time . Then BD v burma is like USA vs Somalia.
> We grwoth in economy , do devlopment in infratucture also invest money in defence with keeping balance. Cause we are not idiot.
> 
> And BTW we have worlds one of the deadliest special forces . Mind it .
> 
> Bangladesh Navy SEAL/UDT SWADS alone enough to sunk down your ship in your naval base. And kidnup your president. Before war .


Fucking pigs read the previous page ! MM army have its own bussines , they don't have to rely on gov " budget . Fucking annoy . Burmese Fly in the sky n drop the pig's shit on ur head LOL~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Bangladesh navy Seals said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> Sorry bro I wanted to post this comment to the sucker Indian guy who is posting offensive comment against my country not to you . your post *And this navy is against The might of bangladesh.... I also reply pls ck in 4 no page *
> 
> Ananda Shipyard & Slipways builds Navy's new oil tanker. The O/T will be delivered by June 2013. It can refuel two warships simultaneously and is also equipped with 2 x Oerlikon 20 mm auto cannons.
> 
> Photo:
> View attachment 15999
> 
> 
> 
> On 22 January 2013 the first 50-Meter patrol boat built at KSY,Bangladesh. Bangladesh got 5 units of Padma class patrol craft 24 additional units of these patrol vessel will be built at KSY by the end of the decade.and there is a plan to upgrade all the patrol craft as missile patrol craft by 4 C-704 missile.
> 
> Photo :
> View attachment 16000
> 
> 
> 
> Army's new Landing Craft Vehicle Personnel (LCVP) - These vessels are used to carry troops, equipment and vehicles (such as tanks,APC) across waterways rapidly. The Type C LCVP is the newest landing craft of the Bangladesh army. It was built by Khulna ship yard , Bangladesh . The Army saved at least 50 crore in foreign exchange by having the Type C LCVP built locally by KSY, BN.
> 
> Photo:
> View attachment 16001
> 
> 
> 
> Khulna Shipyard Limited is making 2 new Landing Craft for Bangladesh Army
> .Length OA: 42 m
> .Breadth MLD: 10 m
> .Depth: 1.8 m
> .Draught: 0.9 m (forward)
> 1.8 m (aft)
> .Engine Power: 2 X 600 HP
> .Speed: 10 Knot
> View attachment 16003
> 
> Bangladesh Army Large Landing Craft Utility (LCU) ship 'Sakti Sanchar'
> Manufacture company : Khulna Shipyard Limited (KSY)
> Lenght : 65.7M
> Breadth : 12M
> Depth : 3.5M
> Helicopter deck : 1
> Complete : 1
> On order : 5
> Complement and other Features : 97 heavily armed soldier + 6 Tank/APC
> 
> Photo:
> View attachment 16004
> 
> 
> 6100 tons ship made By Bangladesh (export to Germany)
> 
> Photo:
> View attachment 16005
> 
> 
> Made in Bangladesh ( Export to Denmark)
> 
> 
> Photo:
> View attachment 16006
> 
> 
> Oil tanker Made in Bangladesh for Bangladesh navy
> 
> 
> Photo:
> View attachment 16007
> 
> 
> 5500 tonnes Ship made in Bangladesh (Export to Germany)
> 
> Photo:
> View attachment 16008
> 
> 
> Ship made in *Western Marine Shipyard Limited Bangladesh Sold 8 of this class type of Ship to Germany *
> 
> 
> Photo:
> View attachment 16009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Bangladesh navy ordered 4 458 tons LCU to KSY Bangladesh made different type of Ships and export them to many other country .


Every country have what BD have ! You are thinking Only BD can use Anti-Tank Guided missiles on the world , What The **** brain you got ?
Remember This BD is just a pig under the sword for MM! We can crush you any time . LOL~~~~~~~~~~~

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GR!FF!N

Anubis said:


> WTF are you talking about???It was one of your guys who brought up the Rohingya issue here.....BD does not have a border problem with Myanmar.....they never intruded our territory....Are you drunk or just talking out of your ***??



I didn't even f@@rted on the name of "Rohingya" ....you can read all my reply..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wholegrain

hussain0216 said:


> Dont care about the ugly Burmese
> 
> Since their persecution of the Rohinga the Burmese should be scum to every muslim, whether from Bangladesh to Indonesia to the middle east and beyond
> 
> Pakistan is signing a security pact with Indonesia, it should be on the agenda for us as well as Bangladesh and Malaysia what these buddist scum bags are doing to the Rohinga we should look to hurt the Burmese wherever they are





hussain0216 said:


> Can you see properly through your fucked up eyes
> 
> There are 1.7 Billions muslims and growing, spread right across the world
> 
> If we start beating your short little myanmar asses every time one of you ugly little sub humans steps outside your country, what rock will you hide under
> 
> The U.S has lost thousands of U.S soldiers, trillions in treasure and a decade in war and will end up losing to the Taliban, Pakistan has paid the U.S back for any drone attacks that we did not want
> 
> 
> Your *** is grass little burmese man, if you think you can run from us
> 
> The slaughter of Rohinga children, the destruction of their homes is a tragedy
> 
> These burmese people are scum, behaving like animals against a people who have no weapoons or means of defending themselves



The Indonesian government did nothing when Muslims were massacred inside their own country.In 1999, in Kalimantan, in Indonesia, *Malay Muslims* teamed up with pagan, polytheist Dayaks, to massacre and genocide Madurese Muslims. The combined Malay Muslim and Dayak pagan mobs slaughtered 3,000 Madurese Muslims in cold blood. The reason is over land disputes and hatred by both Malay and Dayak to Madurese.

The Madurese Muslims accused the Indonesian government of downplaying the violence, and doing nothing, as Malay Muslims and Dayak Pagan mobs slaughtered and raped them. The Malay Muslims and Dayak pagans destroyed Madurese Muslim mosques, and raped, killed, mutilated, and tortured Madurese Muslims

Anomie and Violence: Non-truth and Reconciliation in Indonesian Peacebuilding - John Braithwaite, Valerie Braithwaite, Michael Cookson, Leah Dunn - Google Books

Violence in Indonesian Borneo Spurs the Relocation of Ethnic Madurese | Cultural Survival

indahnesia.com - The Sampit conflict - People - The Madurese and the Dayak - Discover Indonesia Online

Conflict, Violence, and Displacement in Indonesia - Google Books

Again in 2001, the pagan Dayaks attacked and massacred, and beheaded several hundred Madurese Muslims. When the Indonesian police arrested a few Dayaks, a massive mob of Dayaks surrounded the police station and the Indonesian police caved in and let them free.

Sampit conflict - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And it was the Malay Muslims who actually started massacring Madurese Muslims in 1999, the Dayaks joined in to support them after they began the slaughter.

BBC News | ASIA-PACIFIC | Beheading: A Dayak ritual



> The BBC's Jonathan Head, who has frequently visited the area, says the current conflict is not about religion - many Dayaks have converted to Christianity - or about race. The Muslim Malays get on well with the Dayaks and the Confucian Chinese.
> 
> But they all agree about one thing - their dislike of the settlers from Madura. They frequently complain to the central government of what they perceive to be the aggressive and criminal behaviour of the Madurese.
> 
> In 1999, about 3,000 people died when the Dayaks supported local Malays in fighting against the Madurese.
> 
> "The Madurese have an extremely strong sense of solidarity. They are very tight. But as settlers, they should really be fitting in with the locals and showing respect," Father Yusuf , a Roman Catholic priest in the area told AFP.



BBC News | ASIA-PACIFIC | Horrors of Borneo massacre emerge



> The discovery in Borneo of 118 decapitated bodies of Madurese settlers takes the death toll in more than a week of ethnic violence to over 400.



The Indonesian government never punished the either the Dayaks or Malays for massacring, raping, and beheading the Madurese. The perpetrators all got off scotch free. There are pictures on the internet of Dayaks waving beheaded Madurese heads. The Indonesian government didn't do antthing about it and caved into the Dayaks.

Indonesia has also helped the Philippines government. It refuses to support the Moro Muslim rebels in Mindanao against the Philippines, Indonesia opposes the independence of Moro Muslims, and Indonesia even tried to help the Philippines enter the Organization of Islamic Conference.

The Philippines' Elusive Quest for Organization of the Islamic Conference (OIC) Observer Status | Middle East Institute

Philippines Denied Observer Status in OIC | The Bangsa Moro blog

Philippines hopeful of getting observer status in OIC | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.

Indonesia joins IMT | Office of the Presidential Adviser on the Peace Process (OPAPP)

Indonesia lends support to Philippines peace process - khabarsoutheastasia.com

Gulf Times - MNLF chief defers his ‘republik’ plan for now

The Moro leader Nur Misuari openly accused Indonesia of blocking Moro independence along with the Philippines.

MISUARI DEFERS FIGHT FOR ‘REPUBLIK’ | The Manila Times Online

MNLF holds off independence declaration in Southern Philippines - The Mindanao Examiner



> Misuari said government officials scrambled to meet with Indonesian leaders in Jakarta to ask them to intercede and stop him from declaring independence.
> 
> “I tell you Indonesia and the Philippines will again talk to us and try to stop our determination and this is to declare independence, complete, pure independence of our nation,” he said.
> 
> Indonesia’s Foreign Affairs Minister Marty Natalegawa advised Manila to continue to exercise patience even in the face of provocation as he reiterated Jakarta’s support for the peace process in Mindanao.



Malaysia once supported the Moro rebels against the Philippines, but that was only because the Philippine President Marcos had tried to claim the Malaysian territory of Sabah as Philippine territory. As soon as President Ramos came to power in the Philippines, he downplayed Philippines claim to Sabah, and Malaysia reciprocated immediately by halting support to the Moros and instead helped the Philippines crack down on the Moro insurgents.

In case you didn't notice, recently the Moro National Liberation Front has been angrily accusing Malaysia of helping the Philippines crack down on them and of perpetuating colonialism of the Moros. Nur Misuari has also been aggresively attacking Malaysia, saying that the Moros had to fight the Malaysians.

PHILIPPINE AND MALAYSIAN COLONIALISM:
AFRAID OF BANGSAMORO FREEDOM?-MNLF Official Website

WHY KUALA LUMPUR 1974 5th ICFM 
COLONIZE THE MOROS?-MNLF Home Page

1976 TRIPOLI PEACE AGREEMENT, 1987 JEDDAH PEACE ACCORD,
1996 FPA AND 2012 FAB: 
STATUS QUO FOR FILIPINO LAND-GRABBERS?-MNLF Official Website

Mahathir, Arroyo to be accused of hijacking-MNLF Home Page

Bangsamoro people may sue Malaysian premier-MNLF Home Page

Malaysia even arrested the Moro leader Nur Misuari when he fled from the Filipinos, and extradited him right back to the Philippines

The Moro National Liberation Front even engaged in direct fighting against Malaysian security forces at Lahad Datu

Nur Misuari: 'We had to fight for it' - Talk to Al Jazeera - Al Jazeera English

US-Nur Misuari link in Sulu attack? | Free Malaysia Today

2013 Lahad Datu standoff - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Moros even threatened Malaysia with an insurgency.

4,000 fighters ready to strike in East Malaysia, claim Filipino rebels - The Malaysian Insider

If you'd actually been paying attention, I posted it here.

American and Philippines demographic engineering against Moro Muslims | Page 7

Just this year, Malaysia helped the Philippines sign a peace deal with the MILF, after the Philippines has stolen most of the Moro land in Mindanao and flooded their land with tens of millions of Christian settlers. And the Christian Filipinos way outnumber the Moros now and have an extremely high birthrate. Contraceptives are banned in the Philippines because the Catholic Church won't allow it. Philippines actually has a higher fertility rate than both Malaysia and Indonesia, since both Indonesia and Malaysia used family planning programs while Philippines didn't. So telling the Moros to keep "reproducing" isn't going to work, since now they make up only 5% of the Philippines population and are swamped by Christian settler militias armed with guns.

Indonesia: A Family Planning Model for the Philippines? | Inquirer Opinion

Indonesia: A Family Planning Model for the Philippines? | Focus on the Global South

In the Philippines, Catholic Church fights access to contraceptives - latimes.com

Filipino Christian settler-militias and violence in Mindanao

All I can say if that if you think the Indonesians and Malaysians are going to do something for the Rohingyas *when they don't care about Muslims getting massacred right inside of their countries or next door*, you seriously are suffering from massive delusions. Indonesians didn't punish pagan Dayaks and Muslim Malays for massacring and raping Muslim Madurese (the fact that Malay Muslims and Pagan Dayaks teamed together to kill other Muslims should already be ringing alarm bells in your head, and Indonesia and Malaysia are both opposed to Moro Muslims independence in the Philippines and help the Philippine government) Wake up from your fantasy. Threatening to bash people's heads and ranting online won't hurt or help anyone, your words aren't helping Rohingyas nor hurting Burmese. Indonesia and Malaysia care about their own national interests, like every other country on earth, they don't care about intervening.

Both you and the Burmese on here are keyboard warriors who never fought a single battle in your life, talking about strategy and beating up other people online is just taking up more of this forum's broadband capacity and raising your blood pressure, and those the only things you're getting accomplished.

Edit: I'm not responsible for getting thumbed up by certain trolls on this thread if I don't agree with their views.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

tarpitz said:


> Hey BD guys.
> If Rohigyas are not from your country,what are the points for you to talk about them? what are the points for you to attack the Govt of Myanmar in words like that? It is just their internal.
> You must keep focus on your own people.
> Your country is sinking into the Bay of Bangal.
> Your people have no enough space and land to grow crops.
> You have not enough food for your people.
> Your population is booming like a nuke bomb.
> Your govt is not stable. Many people are hanging to death and more to come soon.
> The garments you exported are stained by blood of underpaid labour.
> Your army is making money out of blue helmets. Your soldires are dying to be part of blue helmets to get more money. Yet you called it a CONTRIBUTION. LOL
> Your economy is struggling while Myanmar's is growing.
> You must think how to provide food and shelters for your own people at year 2020.
> One more thing.
> You must also talk and try to stop Islamist terrorists who blowing themselve up in the crowded places elsewhere in the world before talking about Rohingyas of Myanmar.


ahahha kids at their best.
when you say rohingya is bangladeshi that becomes our problem.
Our country is way ahead of your country, in terms of economically and socially.talking about blue helmet ? lol is not same you posted about burmese army is going to join in blue helmet  do not talk kid, you are nothing but a joker



Side Effect said:


> We are with you bro , bangladesh will be surrounded , They don't understand the peace , they do make threat in the region.
> Actually they are asshole , They show off 44 mbt 2000 and being proud while myanmar hav 200+. Myanmar keep it as a secret , we never threat to BD , But BD always try to counter Myanmar and india ! Actually they are being scare on inda and myanmar growing power. By this way , they do all the things wrong like a blind elephant go down from cliff!


another burmese feels shame to show own flag LOL



Side Effect said:


> Every country have what BD have ! You are thinking Only BD can use Anti-Tank Guided missiles on the world , What The **** brain you got ?
> Remember This BD is just a pig under the sword for MM! We can crush you any time . LOL~~~~~~~~~~~


confidence is good but overconfidence is bad, i guess you have grown overconfidence by playing with minorities LOL


----------



## Side Effect

BDforever said:


> ahahha kids at their best.
> when you say rohingya is bangladeshi that becomes our problem.
> Our country is way ahead of your country, in terms of economically and socially.talking about blue helmet ? lol is not same you posted about burmese army is going to join in blue helmet  do not talk kid, you are nothing but a joker
> 
> 
> another burmese feels shame to show own flag LOL
> 
> 
> confidence is good but overconfidence is bad, i guess you have grown overconfidence by playing with minorities LOL


Fucking stupid ! My profile is Burmese warrior armours , I introduced myself as a burmese firstly before i wirte anything ! Look back your fahter's activity first !
We may have over confident but bangalis have no confident , you are coward . ok Stop here talikng abt shits !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Side Effect said:


> Fucking stupid ! My profile is Burmese warrior armours , I introduced myself as a burmese firstly before i wirte anything ! *Look back you fahter's activity first* !


1. put burmese flag.
2. the bold part shows the level of your class, i will not go that low. you are just reported


----------



## Side Effect

BDforever said:


> 1. put burmese flag.
> 2. the bold part shows the level of your class, i will not go that low. you are just reported


Every action have reaction ! If bangalis are not rude , i wont say like that ! This the words what u deserve . Reporting is your business , not mine . Burmese never be the reporter!
Putting what flag is just my business !
Now im at SG , so i put sg flag !
I just dont care you are happy or not !
Bangalis dont deserver with polite and kind !
Ask ur self why is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Side Effect said:


> *Every action have reaction *! If bangalis are not rude , i wont say like that ! This the words what u deserve . Reporting your business , not mine . Burmese never be the reporter!
> Putting what flag is just my business !
> Now im at SG , so i put sg flag !
> I just dont care you are happy or not !
> Bangalis dont deserver with polite and kind !
> Ask ur self why is.


bold part: exactly, now go check from 1st page, who started it first. a low life creature now talking about who deserve what bla bla bla. LOL


----------



## Side Effect

BDforever said:


> bold part: exactly, now go check from 1st page, who started it first. a low life creature now talking about who deserve what bla bla bla. LOL


I think you dont understand English ! i dont see any rude words or insulting word on 1st page ! if you found , point it out


----------



## BDforever

Side Effect said:


> I think you dont understand English ! i dont see any rude words or insulting word on 1st page ! if you found , point it out


 actually you are having problem with english, i said start checking from the beginning of the thread, you will see bangladeshis were praising myanmar, but when a burmese first started insulting BD, things changed


----------



## Side Effect

BDforever said:


> actually you are having problem with english, i said start checking from the beginning of the thread, you will see bangladeshis were praising myanmar, but when a burmese first started insulting BD, things changed


Are you sure ? Bangalis start rude .You can look back ! 
Enough For me ! No more Argument here , Lets see at out . I would ask you who you are ,not by mouth but by bullets.See you all in MM-BD War

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Side Effect said:


> Are you sure ? Bangalis start rude .You can look back !
> Enough For me ! No more Argument here , Lets see at out . I would ask you who you are ,not by mouth but by bullets.See you all in *MM-BD War*


ahahha you play too much video games


----------



## Side Effect

BDforever said:


> ahahha you play too much video games


What is Video Game pls ? LOL~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Roybot

LOL at the insecure Bangladeshis. Looks like they are scared of the Burmese military might.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Roybot said:


> LOL at the insecure Bangladeshis. Looks like they are scared of the Burmese military might.


thinking about Indo-china situation too much ? LOL


----------



## Armstrong

BDforever said:


> thinking about Indo-china situation too much ? LOL



More Power to the Burmese !  

They are our friends !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

Armstrong said:


> More Power to the Burmese !
> 
> They are our friends !


which means you finally started to thinking yourself as proud indian kashmiri. good for you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

BDforever said:


> thinking about Indo-china situation too much ? LOL



Just admit it, you guys are overwhelmed with whatever you saw in this thread. You guys sure as hell underestimated the Burmese. With China, ASEAN, Japan, India, USA, EU all pumping money into Myanmar, it will only keep getting stronger, both economically and military. Don't forget it has vast natural resources and a much smaller population than Bangladesh.

Bangladesh has no option but to make peace with Myanmar, if it ever wants to get connected by land to China and ASEAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

BDforever said:


> which means you finally started to thinking yourself as proud indian kashmiri. good for you



How are they two even related ?  

Myanmar helped us in '71 !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dem!god

BDforever said:


> which means you finally started to thinking yourself as proud indian kashmiri. good for you


kashmir is Indian territory ....no one...i repeat no one can dissect it....
soon we will have full Kashmir...



BDforever said:


> thinking about Indo-china situation too much ? LOL


Na ,....thinking about BD burma situation .....
soon we will have Chittagong side area...and will have our NE sea port there....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Dem!god said:


> Na ,....thinking about BD burma situation .....
> soon we will have Chittagong side area...and will have our NE sea port there....


meanwhile kolkata will be part of united states of Bangladesh


----------



## Dem!god

BDforever said:


> meanwhile kolkata will be part of united states of Bangladesh


grrr...why I am not receiving notifications...

ya and bangaladesh will be part of Akhand Bharat....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Dem!god said:


> grrr...why I am not receiving notifications...
> 
> ya and bangaladesh will be part of *Akhand Bharat*....


whose share will be divided among bangladesh, Pakistan, myanmar, srilanka and china

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saiful Islam

We did take in Rohigyas, hence the camps in the South of BD. There are at least 200,000 Rohingya's in the South of Bangladesh, I have personally visited those areas (Teknaf) with aid convoy.


----------



## Dem!god

BDforever said:


> whose share will be divided among bangladesh, Pakistan, myanmar, srilanka and china


we are not greedy ...we are satisfied with India, pakistan, BD, srilanka, Myanmar,and Tibet combined.....
This Akhand Bharat Plan.....
and if you don't agree...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## My-Analogous

illusion8 said:


> Even Pakistan assembles these as K 8 karakoram...right?



Co producer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bangladesh navy Seals

Side Effect said:


> Fucking pigs read the previous page ! MM army have its own bussines , they don't have to rely on gov " budget . Fucking annoy . Burmese Fly in the sky n drop the pig's shit on ur head LOL~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> Every country have what BD have ! You are thinking Only BD can use Anti-Tank Guided missiles on the world , What The **** brain you got ?
> Remember This BD is just a pig under the sword for MM! We can crush you any time . LOL~~~~~~~~~~~



Hahahahah Bastard is Bastard and Burmis are Bastard 'Piggii' asshole whole world (most of the humans country) can make these type of things (Except Burmis) Because Burmis guys are fucking moron monkeys, they cant make any quality full things . Such as Bangladesh exported those ship to Germany,denmark ETC country .



Side Effect said:


> Fucking stupid ! My profile is Burmese warrior armours , I introduced myself as a burmese firstly before i wirte anything ! Look back your fahter's activity first !
> We may have over confident but bangalis have no confident , you are coward . ok Stop here talikng abt shits !



hahahahah This is why We killed your 500 Nasaka in Naff war right ? asshole go to your little dick coward moron military officers and ask them about Bangladesh military . LOL they are crying 



Side Effect said:


> What is Video Game pls ? LOL~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Hahahahaha Burmis moron dont know about Video Game Hahahahah 



Dem!god said:


> grrr...why I am not receiving notifications...
> 
> ya and bangaladesh will be part of Akhand Bharat....



Hahahahaha India will be west Bangladesh or USB :v


----------



## Khan_patriot

Well ribbons and balloons take all the punch out of warships, but other than that


----------



## Bangladesh navy Seals

Side Effect said:


> Fucking stupid ! My profile is Burmese warrior armours , I introduced myself as a burmese firstly before i wirte anything ! Look back your fahter's activity first !
> We may have over confident but bangalis have no confident , you are coward . ok Stop here talikng abt shits !




Wow moron wow !!! Dick less monkeys .... Bangladesh army killed 10,000 Santi bahini internal traitor of Bangladesh 1977-1997 they called your blood brothers and lost only 44 military Soldiers . Bangladesh Army started its journey in the UN peacekeeping mission in 1988 with 15 observers in UNIMOG (Iraq-Iran). Since then it is maintaining its dominance as a leading troop contributor country in UN peacekeeping. Bangladesh Armed Forces has so far participated in 54 peacekeeping missions in 38 countries. A total of 1,10,354 members from Bangladesh Armed Forces have participated in the noble task of peacekeeping.Tey face conflicts everyday . in 2001 we killed 57 BSF soldier lost only 2 same year in naff war we killed 500 NASAKA's soldier .
Moron your country is nothing except a price of cake we need just 2 days to capture your Shitty country .


----------



## Saiful Islam

Look at the indians, quick to bumlick a country, man sort out your sanitation problems and the disgusting hygiene issues the country holds. These cow piss drunkards are getting on their high horse


Bangladesh navy Seals said:


> Wow moron wow !!! Dick less monkeys .... Bangladesh army killed 10,000 Santi bahini internal traitor of Bangladesh 1977-1997 they called your blood brothers and lost only 44 military Soldiers . Bangladesh Army started its journey in the UN peacekeeping mission in 1988 with 15 observers in UNIMOG (Iraq-Iran). Since then it is maintaining its dominance as a leading troop contributor country in UN peacekeeping. Bangladesh Armed Forces has so far participated in 54 peacekeeping missions in 38 countries. A total of 1,10,354 members from Bangladesh Armed Forces have participated in the noble task of peacekeeping.Tey face conflicts everyday . in 2001 we killed 57 BSF soldier lost only 2 same year in naff war we killed 500 NASAKA's soldier .
> Moron your country is nothing except a price of cake we need just 2 days to capture your Shitty country .




Calm down bro.


----------



## Indischer

Saiful Islam said:


> Look at the indians, quick to bumlick a country, man sort out your sanitation problems and the disgusting hygiene issues the country holds. These cow piss drunkards are getting on their high horse
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down bro.



Ironic that you advice someone else to calm down, while spewing vitriol yourself. Post reported buddy. Please don't indulge in such low level racist and anti-Hindu abuse.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Wow impressive armaments, doesn't know if they had such military industrial capabilities and impressive military power in regard of their fledgling economics. The third or fourth largest capability in Asean maybe after Singapore, Indonesia and Vietnam. Good luck for Thailand and Bangladesh to have such a neighbor in their very doorstep, but i think the Thailand can handle themselves against Myanmar very well, but i don't think so with the Bangladesh 



Roybot said:


> Just admit it, you guys are overwhelmed with whatever you saw in this thread. You guys sure as hell underestimated the Burmese. With China, *ASEAN*, Japan, India, USA, EU all pumping money into Myanmar, it will only keep getting stronger, both economically and military. Don't forget it has vast natural resources and a much smaller population than Bangladesh.
> 
> Bangladesh has no option but to make peace with Myanmar, if it ever wants to get connected by land to China and ASEAN.



From where you know, our government and private companies right now talking about investing 20 billion US dollar of investment in private sector banking, industrial manufacturing, agriculture sector and infrastructure development in Burmese?

They had a promised future for investment place, very much like Vietnam nowadays. Right now, Indonesian companies will be setting a lot of investment cement factories, food processing industries, electronic industries (collaborating with the South Korean) , rubber and palm plantation in Burmese

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Side Effect

Bangladesh navy Seals said:


> Wow moron wow !!! Dick less monkeys .... Bangladesh army killed 10,000 Santi bahini internal traitor of Bangladesh 1977-1997 they called your blood brothers and lost only 44 military Soldiers . Bangladesh Army started its journey in the UN peacekeeping mission in 1988 with 15 observers in UNIMOG (Iraq-Iran). Since then it is maintaining its dominance as a leading troop contributor country in UN peacekeeping. Bangladesh Armed Forces has so far participated in 54 peacekeeping missions in 38 countries. A total of 1,10,354 members from Bangladesh Armed Forces have participated in the noble task of peacekeeping.Tey face conflicts everyday . in 2001 we killed 57 BSF soldier lost only 2 same year in naff war we killed 500 NASAKA's soldier .
> Moron your country is nothing except a price of cake we need just 2 days to capture your Shitty country .


Dreaming ? or telling story ? You can see here , all country stand at MM side . Wake up pigs , wake up . Your country is isolated here . I am really shy myslef for arguing with bangalis .



madokafc said:


> Wow impressive armaments, doesn't know if they had such military industrial capabilities and impressive military power in regard of their fledgling economics. The third or fourth largest capability in Asean maybe after Singapore, Indonesia and Vietnam. Good luck for Thailand and Bangladesh to have such a neighbor in their very doorstep, but i think the Thailand can handle themselves against Myanmar very well, but i don't think so with the Bangladesh
> 
> 
> 
> From where you know, our government and private companies right now talking about investing 20 billion US dollar of investment in private sector banking, industrial manufacturing, agriculture sector and infrastructure development in Burmese?
> 
> They had a promised future for investment place, very much like Vietnam nowadays. Right now, Indonesian companies will be setting a lot of investment cement factories, food processing industries, electronic industries (collaborating with the South Korean) , rubber and palm plantation in Burmese


Thxs you bro ! We really appreciate you as an arseaner  (y)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Side Effect said:


> Dreaming ? or telling story ? You can see here , all country stand at MM side . Wake up pigs , wake up . Your country is isolated here . I am really shy myslef for arguing with bangalis .
> 
> 
> Thxs you bro ! We really appreciate you as an arseaner  (y)



you can see indonesian economic thread in China and East Asia sub sections, we are compiling a lot of about Indonesian economics news at there including our investment program abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

madokafc said:


> you can see indonesian economic thread in China and East Asia sub sections, we are compiling a lot of about Indonesian economics news at there including our investment program abroad.



I think Myanmar is just following the Indonesian style of democracy. Indonesian democracy is more liberal and stable than that of Thai,S'pore and Malay wile preserving the culture of Islam. I am so impressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Side Effect said:


> Your country is isolated here


 isolated from what ?


----------



## Nike

tarpitz said:


> I think Myanmar is just following the Indonesian style of democracy. Indonesian democracy is more liberal and stable than that of Thai,S'pore and Malay wile preserving the culture of Islam. I am so impressed.



I wish the best for them, just for incognito, Myanmar once was the most industrialized country in South East Asia after Thailand, but their civil war and military junta leadership had hinder their economic growth with great effect for so long and has taken toll until now. BTW, U nu, one of the two only person from Asia beside Ban Ki Moon, ever leading United Nation as Secretary General is a Burmese. That's fact alone can tell you how great their country in the past was. 

Their greatest challenge right now is how to tackle their so many armed rebellion, consolidation their democratic processes, making National identity as a whole in which including erasing their fragmented perception about Myanmar as a Nation between their minorities, opening their country more to the world, reform their economics and bureaucratic way to tackle corruptions and so on.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

BDforever said:


> isolated from what ?



Myanmar -China gas pipe line becomes fully operational now. The 900 km long gas pipe line will bring 12 millions tonnes of crude oil and 12billions cubic metre of gas a year into China. *This pipe line provided the great strategic importance to Myanmar in Sino-Myanmar relations.* 

Proposed Myanmar-Bangladesh-India gas pipe line project was initiated in early 2005 but the project was abandoned in the late 2005. Although initial agreement was signed in early 2005, Bangladesh demanded additional conditions that *“gas from Myanmar can be available to India and Bangladesh only if the political governments of India and Bangladesh can resolve any other bilateral issues.”* Some Indian officials blamed the Islamist ideology of the Bangladesh government and the prevalence of strong anti-India perceptions for blocking any policies beneficial to India. In this way Bangladesh lost its position of strategic importance to India. Since then India never show its trust to Bangladesh.

So what happened to the pipe line? Very simple answer. Construct a pipe line that will bypass Bangladesh. This pipeline will start from Sittwe, run along the Kaladan river, and enter India from Mizoram. North eastern states of India will also have access to a deep sea port at Kyauk Phyu through Kaladan corridor.* This project will provide the great strategic importance to Myanmar in Indo-Myanmar relations. *

*Bangladesh shows no strategic importance in the region.*

*SOURCE: The Pipeline That Wasn't: Myanmar-Bangladesh-India Natural Gas Pipeline by Varigonda Kesava Chandra Journal of Energy Security*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## tarpitz

War is not just about weapons. Self sufficiency also play a vital role in winning a war. Myanmar armed forces building, upgrading and maintaining most of their war fighting materials on their own.

Myanmar naval shipyard building a stealth frigate.







Tanks are being upgraded and upganned locally in Myanmar.











Helicopters are being overhauled in Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Side Effect

The F12

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Chronos

Armstrong said:


> How are they two even related ?
> 
> *Myanmar helped us in '71 *!



What about the Buddhist monks inciting violence against Muslims?



Roybot said:


> LOL at the insecure Bangladeshis. Looks like they are scared of the Burmese military might.



Not too keen on the human rights violations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Ravi Nair said:


> What about the Buddhist monks inciting violence against Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> Not too keen on the human rights violations.



I don't think anyone is in the position to take that moral high ground, besides this is about Military power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Ravi Nair said:


> What about the Buddhist monks inciting violence against Muslims?



Most condemnable ! 

But I'm not going to hold an entire country responsible for the actions of a few whether that few is in the Government or on the Streets !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jarves

tarpitz said:


> *SOURCE: The Pipeline That Wasn't: Myanmar-Bangladesh-India Natural Gas Pipeline by Varigonda Kesava Chandra Journal of Energy Security*


Thanks for sharing this news.Any idea when this pipeline will get completed?
And also what happened to BCIM corridor?


----------



## BDforever

jarves said:


> Thanks for sharing this news.Any idea when this pipeline will get completed?
> And also what happened to BCIM corridor?


BD is really interested in BCIM and working hard to make it


----------



## jarves

BDforever said:


> BD is really interested in BCIM and working hard to make it


This project is dead or alive?
Any idea about date of completion?


----------



## BDforever

jarves said:


> This project is dead or alive?
> Any idea about date of completion?


still on the table, govt only said that it is working to bring all parties together


----------



## jarves

BDforever said:


> still on the table, govt only said that it is working to bring all parties together


Fu**** this idiot gov. man,good for nothing 
And what do you mean by bringing all parties together?BD is creating problems,probably demanding more??


----------



## BDforever

jarves said:


> Fu**** this idiot gov. man,good for nothing
> And what do you mean by bringing all parties together?BD is creating problems,probably demanding more??


LOL actually India is having trust issue with china

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

BDforever said:


> LOL actually India is having trust issue with china


What trust issue man??.This is just infrastructure not some pipeline that China willl halt supplies of oil and gas.
And i read somewhere that China will finance most part of the project so China is important in this project.


----------



## BDforever

jarves said:


> What trust issue man??.This is just infrastructure not some pipeline that China willl halt supplies of oil and gas.
> And i read somewhere that China will finance most part of the project so China is important in this project.


yes but do not know, it was reported that india has trust issue with china



tarpitz said:


> *Bangladesh shows no strategic importance in the region.*


tell that to your dada  tell your Navy to stop joint-exercise with BD Navy which is going to start very soon 
it is not just about gas pipeline, it is about trade route which connect china with BD as well as India's other part with Myanmar LOL


----------



## jarves

BDforever said:


> tell that to your dada  tell your Navy to stop joint-exercise with BD Navy which is going to start very soon
> it is not just about gas pipeline, it is about trade route which connect china with BD as well as India's other part with Myanmar LOL


The limk which he shared that says BD tried to create problem in Pipeline project.That is very irresponsible on part of BD,you are behaving like Pakistan these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

jarves said:


> The limk which he shared that says BD tried to create problem in Pipeline project.That is very irresponsible on part of BD,you are behaving like Pakistan these days.


the water, border issues with india remember ?


----------



## jarves

BDforever said:


> the water, border issues with india remember ?


Border issues have been resolved i thought.
My point is these things should be forgotten when the devlopment of whole region is at stake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

jarves said:


> Border issues have been resolved i thought.


huh ! ! when ? momota didi and BJP supported later ?  
and this is the bargaining power for us, otherwise you will not agree to give our right share


----------



## jarves

BDforever said:


> huh ! ! when ? momota didi and BJP supported later ?
> and this is the bargaining power for us, otherwise you will not agree to give our right share


Didnt we gave you 10000 acres of land??


----------



## BDforever

jarves said:


> Didnt we gave you 10000 acres of land??


ahahaha no brother


----------



## jarves

BDforever said:


> ahahaha no brother


Mamata is such a bi****,just hope she loses next elections.
One more question
Do you really believe that we control BD?


----------



## BDforever

jarves said:


> Do you really believe that we control BD?


yes, most of the bangladeshis know it. India does not success always though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imkhasif

BDforever said:


> yes, most of the bangladeshis know it. India does not success always though




Only Awami leage is link with India. And though Aeami leage is friend of gandhi family govt only not whole india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Bangladeshis are not going to like this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

nick_indian said:


> Bangladeshis are not going to like this thread


well here is the shocking hurting news for you, many bangladeshis already liked the thread including me


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

BDforever said:


> well here is the shocking hurting news for you, many bangladeshis already liked the thread including me



Politically correct


----------



## Bangladesh navy Seals

Indischer said:


> Ironic that you advice someone else to calm down, while spewing vitriol yourself. Post reported buddy. Please don't indulge in such low level racist and anti-Hindu abuse.



dont care Hindu muslim . **** the Bastards,who are posting comments against my country . get it ?


----------



## Bangladesh navy Seals

Side Effect said:


> Ha ha ! Just wait a few years not more than 10 . We will surprise the world . Myanmar always do unexpected things. btw Myanmar are not crying , the real crying is you Bangalis ! Expect us



LOL Jokes of they year . okay giving you 50 years Ok ?


----------



## Bangladesh navy Seals

tarpitz said:


> *Funny post. You make me laugh to die.
> 
> 1. . .F 7BG/BGI are better than Myanmar MiG 29 SE equipped with RVV-AE? Then I will advise Govt of Russia to buy F 7BG/BGI from China instead of producing and upgrading MiG 29.
> 
> 2. . . . Even though you increased you defence budget by 12%, defence budget of Bangladesh is just BTD145.6 billion (USD1.87 billion). With this low budget, tell me, how will you buy your dream shopping list? Myanmar defence budget for 2014-2015 is USD 2.39 billion.(+500 million USD than yours) Myanmar actual defence expenditure is as high as 3.2 billion USD in 2012-2013 because they are getting money from the Army owned firms like MEC, UME. Their Army got 200 millions USD alone from the quarrelsome Lat Padaung copper mine which they contracted with NORINCO of China. Their 2.39 billion USD defence budget is approved by the Parliament last month. In which they will spend more than 750 millions USD for new weapon systems. You can study about this in their newspapers. You are far more behind them in terms of defence budget. Low budget means low new weapon systems.
> 
> 3. . . .Seems that you have little or no knowledge of their AD systems. Myanmar Army AD systems such as Pechora 2M, Kub, Tanguska M1 (shown in the first page of this thread) can easily shoot down your BG/BGI like sitting ducks. Myanmar MiG 29SE with RVV-AE can take on your BG/BGI and MiG 29 B even before your a/c lock on to them. So I may advise that only if you have more air crafts than their RVV-AE BVR missiles inventory, your BG/BGI and 29 B will be able to use your weapons (20 MiG 29SE can carry 80 RVV-AE.) ONE MORE IMPORTANT THING "YOUR AIR FORCE MAY REQUIRE MORE SEARCH & RESCUE HELI, COZ YOUR AIR FORCE WILL HAVE TO CARRY OUT MORE SAR MISSIONS THAN ATTK MISSIONS IF YOU ATTK MYANMAR WITH CURRENT LEVEL OF A/C.
> 
> 4. . . Don't you know that 36 of Myanmar's F-7 fighters are retro-fitted with the Elta EL/M-2032 air-to-air radar, Rafael Python 3 infrared, short range AAMs, and Litening laser designator pods since 1999. (Source: Jane's Intelligence Review
> March 1, 2000, Myanmar and Israel develop military pact By William Ashton). But as far as I know Myanmar AF is in the process of replacing their F 7 with MiG 29s. After completed induction of MiG 35 which they ordered in 2013, Myanmar AF F 7 will be phased out and put them in training and reserves.
> 
> 5. . .. Myanmar is overhauling MiG 29 and Mi 17 in Meik Htilar AB, while you are taking pride on overhauling old PT 6 and F 7. Since 2002 Myanmar AF is overhauling all fixed and rotary wings internally in Meik Htilar AB. They even assembling K8G locally there.
> 
> 6. . . .Myanmar AF no longer use A 5 since 2011 and are replaced by K 8G (FGA version) which they produced locally.
> 
> 7. . . . Again "Soon Bangladesh will build Fighter Aircraft for its Air Force." Are you serious? I have no point to argue with you here. People surfing this thread are educated. They will decide your point whether possible or not. Your BD AF is more powerful than Indian AF coz IAF can't build their own fighter. They just tested HAL trainers. I appreciate that your BD AF as world class in this regard. I promise that I will advise the Govt of China to buy fighters from your country sometimes later.
> 
> 8. . . .You need to read this thread from the beginning. Then you will see the photos about Myanmar Armed Forces which I downloaded from some Myanmar blogs and facebooks. Then you will see their MBTs and IFVs.*



your points doesn't make any sense 

1. You are a Moron because F-7BGI was stop-gap fighter for BAF Its good here some Info 
F-7BGI
---------------------
1>F-7 BGI has a speed of Mach 2.2 
2> It got 7 Hardpoints to carry Air to Air missiles , Laser guided bomb,GPS Guided Bombs, Drop tanks
3> Full glass cockpit
4> can carry 3000 kg Bomb
5> F-7 BGI has KLJ-6F radar Fire control Radar with 86 km+ Range which is near BVR or BVR considering what is the silver lining between them and can track 6 and engage 2 enemy aircraft (according to some news)
6> F-7 BGI can carry C-704 Antiship Missiles
7> afterburner: F-7 BGI (82 kN) thrust
8>Missiles are currently unknown for F-7 BGI but they can fire the 70-75 km range PL-12,PL-11 (according to some source) and also PL-2, PL-5, PL-7, PL-8, PL-9,PL-9C Magic R.550, AIM-9 .LS-6,LT-2,Unguided bomb ETC
9>F-7 BGI got J-7G2 Airframe with double delta wing.
10>G-limit: +8 g / -3 g Same for Both
11> Service ceiling: 17,500 m (57,420 ft) 
12> It got 3 Multi functional displays and Hotase


F-7 BG 
---------
1. F-7BG 2200 km range
2. F-7BG has an aerodynamically superior design.
3. F-7BG has superior cannon armament; F-7BG has 2x 30mm cannon while Bison has 1x 23mm cannon.
4. F-7BG has superior HMS with +/-90° 
5. F-7BG has efficient and reliable engine.
6. F-7BG has better cockpit and man machine interface.
7. F-7BG has full night time operations capability, with night vision goggles compatibility.
8. Multimode radar with BVR capability. F-7BG (BAF), F-7G (PLAAF) can fire the advanced PL-12 MRAAM with range of 70+km.(according to the Some source)
9. F-7BG has more fuel.
10. F-7BG has greater strike capability with the capability to deliver 2x LS-6 PGMs which are comparable to US JDAM and have range of 60km, additionally it can carry 250/500kg low-drag general-purpose or anti-runway bombs, BL755 600lb cluster bomb, 200kg anti-runway bomb as well as 57/90/130mm unguided rockets. F-7BG has night strike capability with Stand off Raptor 1 (H2) and LGB capability.
11. F-7BG has greater AAM options; AIM-9, PL-2/2A, PL-5B, PL-7, PL-9C, R.550 and Russian R-series AAMs.(PL-11.12 according to some source)
12. F-7BG has greater climb rate.
13. F-7BG has a greater maximum speed; F-7BG (Mach 2.35)
14. F-7BG does not have any stalling issues due to the merged double-delta wing design. The strong vortex of the inner wing re-energises the boundary layer of the outer wing, preventing span-wise flow towards the tips. This allows even more carefree manoeuvring at ultra-low speeds.
15. F-7BG has better RWR.
16. F-7BG has MAW sensors on rear, starboard and port sides.
17. F-7BG is more manoeuvrable with a G-Limit of around +8.5.
18. F-7BG can operate from shorter runways; it has lower take-off and landing speeds and distances.
19. F-7BG has a greater turning rate; with maximum instantaneous turn rate of 25.2 degrees/sec while the maximum sustained turn rate is around 16 degrees/sec.
20. F-7BG has 84% combat effectiveness.
21. F-7BG is 43% better in close combat.
22. The trainer version of the F-7BG; the tandem twin-seat FT-7BG is also combat fully capable; it has 1x 30mm cannon and 4 hardpoints which can fire PL-7 and PL-9C AAMs as well as PGMs, LGBs, unguided bombs and rockets.
#F-7BGI

2. *increased you defence budget by 12% Hahahahahahahah Morons . Hahahahahah you are responsible If i die laughing today . We use less than 1% of our total GDP its 2.5 or 2.6 billion usd while i got a news u guys use 12% but less than 2.3 which proved your fucked economy . ( I said in a post Bangladeshi economy 4+ times better than this Fucked economy ) Hahahah Boy our military Budget is for maintenance our Military as well such as weapons maintenance cost,salaries ETC new weapons budget comes from another source such as we bought 1 billion USD's weapons from China and Russia in 2009,1.5 billion naval weapons from China in 2009,1.5 billion for Submarine base and Submarine,1 billion BD,Ruski weapon deal 2013 E.T.C . those money came from another sources .you are following wiki Wow !!






3.LOL First learn the ABC of Military what types of ADR USED by Burmis Monkeys I mean their military ? Is there any AESA radar like JH-16 ? C4I system ? your country uses junk 1960's junk weapons . its the real fact. 

4.Hahahahahahah Cant hold my laugh again  :'D boy do you know F-7M is a old variant of F-7 Elta EL/M-2032 air-to-air radar ? since when ?  If they published it, then It will be a moron source called Jane's Intelligence Review . and why are you showing your own made Information MAF has 24 F-7M old junk.Do you kno Bangladesh used the same variant of F-7 ? It was F-7MB removed now i mean no longer use F-7MB since 2011  . By your comments you proved that you are a moron Python 3 is a Isreali Missile cant match with Chines system like you are a moron said Your Junk MIg's upgraded in Isreal to carry Kh missile Stupids first learn ABC of Military :v 
F-7MB same as F-7M 





5. . .. Myanmar is overhauling MiG 29 and Mi 17 in Meik Htilar AB, while you are taking pride on overhauling old PT 6 and F 7. Since 2002 Myanmar AF is overhauling all fixed and rotary wings internally in Meik Htilar AB. They even assembling K8G locally there. LOL LOL LOL LOL LOl LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaha you are overhauling Mig-29 right,PT6 and F-7 ,assembling K8G locally there ? Pls kill your self or kill me LOL 

6.Bangladesh's A-5 upgraded by China so now they can carry Guide missiles both air to air and air to surface (2000 kg load capability still a lot more better than K-8 though we ordered 10 jl-8 as a Basic trainer air craft . we are going to replace our A-5's by 24 Yak-130 which is a 5th generation trainer aircraft + it will increase the groiund attack capability of BAF (I already post the capability of a Yak-130) 






7. Hahahhahahahahah I am not a moron like some burmis here. I said the exact Information I got it from official source newspaper (I mentioned ) its said by our PM . Remember Bangabandhu Aeronautical Centre, The centre has been established aimed at maintenance of the aircraft of the BAF by own engineers and technicians with own resources. BAF official sources said the centre is expected to manufacture prototype of a jet aircraft by 2021.






8.I already saw some morons blog and Buris military pages consist of Fake and Morons thinking . So you are trying to prove them as a good source ? WOW !!! LOL *
*

*


----------



## imkhasif

Bangladesh navy Seals said:


> your points doesn't make any sense
> 
> 1. You are a Moron because F-7BGI was stop-gap fighter for BAF Its good here some Info
> F-7BGI
> ---------------------
> 1>F-7 BGI has a speed of Mach 2.2
> 2> It got 7 Hardpoints to carry Air to Air missiles , Laser guided bomb,GPS Guided Bombs, Drop tanks
> 3> Full glass cockpit
> 4> can carry 3000 kg Bomb
> 5> F-7 BGI has KLJ-6F radar Fire control Radar with 86 km+ Range which is near BVR or BVR considering what is the silver lining between them and can track 6 and engage 2 enemy aircraft (according to some news)
> 6> F-7 BGI can carry C-704 Antiship Missiles
> 7> afterburner: F-7 BGI (82 kN) thrust
> 8>Missiles are currently unknown for F-7 BGI but they can fire the 70-75 km range PL-12,PL-11 (according to some source) and also PL-2, PL-5, PL-7, PL-8, PL-9,PL-9C Magic R.550, AIM-9 .LS-6,LT-2,Unguided bomb ETC
> 9>F-7 BGI got J-7G2 Airframe with double delta wing.
> 10>G-limit: +8 g / -3 g Same for Both
> 11> Service ceiling: 17,500 m (57,420 ft)
> 12> It got 3 Multi functional displays and Hotase
> 
> 
> F-7 BG
> ---------
> 1. F-7BG 2200 km range
> 2. F-7BG has an aerodynamically superior design.
> 3. F-7BG has superior cannon armament; F-7BG has 2x 30mm cannon while Bison has 1x 23mm cannon.
> 4. F-7BG has superior HMS with +/-90°
> 5. F-7BG has efficient and reliable engine.
> 6. F-7BG has better cockpit and man machine interface.
> 7. F-7BG has full night time operations capability, with night vision goggles compatibility.
> 8. Multimode radar with BVR capability. F-7BG (BAF), F-7G (PLAAF) can fire the advanced PL-12 MRAAM with range of 70+km.(according to the Some source)
> 9. F-7BG has more fuel.
> 10. F-7BG has greater strike capability with the capability to deliver 2x LS-6 PGMs which are comparable to US JDAM and have range of 60km, additionally it can carry 250/500kg low-drag general-purpose or anti-runway bombs, BL755 600lb cluster bomb, 200kg anti-runway bomb as well as 57/90/130mm unguided rockets. F-7BG has night strike capability with Stand off Raptor 1 (H2) and LGB capability.
> 11. F-7BG has greater AAM options; AIM-9, PL-2/2A, PL-5B, PL-7, PL-9C, R.550 and Russian R-series AAMs.(PL-11.12 according to some source)
> 12. F-7BG has greater climb rate.
> 13. F-7BG has a greater maximum speed; F-7BG (Mach 2.35)
> 14. F-7BG does not have any stalling issues due to the merged double-delta wing design. The strong vortex of the inner wing re-energises the boundary layer of the outer wing, preventing span-wise flow towards the tips. This allows even more carefree manoeuvring at ultra-low speeds.
> 15. F-7BG has better RWR.
> 16. F-7BG has MAW sensors on rear, starboard and port sides.
> 17. F-7BG is more manoeuvrable with a G-Limit of around +8.5.
> 18. F-7BG can operate from shorter runways; it has lower take-off and landing speeds and distances.
> 19. F-7BG has a greater turning rate; with maximum instantaneous turn rate of 25.2 degrees/sec while the maximum sustained turn rate is around 16 degrees/sec.
> 20. F-7BG has 84% combat effectiveness.
> 21. F-7BG is 43% better in close combat.
> 22. The trainer version of the F-7BG; the tandem twin-seat FT-7BG is also combat fully capable; it has 1x 30mm cannon and 4 hardpoints which can fire PL-7 and PL-9C AAMs as well as PGMs, LGBs, unguided bombs and rockets.
> #F-7BGI
> 
> 2. *increased you defence budget by 12% Hahahahahahahah Morons . Hahahahahah you are responsible If i die laughing today . We use less than 1% of our total GDP its 2.5 or 2.6 billion usd while i got a news u guys use 12% but less than 2.3 which proved your fucked economy . ( I said in a post Bangladeshi economy 4+ times better than this Fucked economy ) Hahahah Boy our military Budget is for maintenance our Military as well such as weapons maintenance cost,salaries ETC new weapons budget comes from another source such as we bought 1 billion USD's weapons from China and Russia in 2009,1.5 billion naval weapons from China in 2009,1.5 billion for Submarine base and Submarine,1 billion BD,Ruski weapon deal 2013 E.T.C . those money came from another sources .you are following wiki Wow !!
> View attachment 16188
> 
> 
> 3.LOL First learn the ABC of Military what types of ADR USED by Burmis Monkeys I mean their military ? Is there any AESA radar like JH-16 ? C4I system ? your country uses junk 1960's junk weapons . its the real fact.
> 
> 4.Hahahahahahah Cant hold my laugh again  :'D boy do you know F-7M is a old variant of F-7 Elta EL/M-2032 air-to-air radar ? since when ?  If they published it, then It will be a moron source called Jane's Intelligence Review . and why are you showing your own made Information MAF has 24 F-7M old junk.Do you kno Bangladesh used the same variant of F-7 ? It was F-7MB removed now i mean no longer use F-7MB since 2011  . By your comments you proved that you are a moron Python 3 is a Isreali Missile cant match with Chines system like you are a moron said Your Junk MIg's upgraded in Isreal to carry Kh missile Stupids first learn ABC of Military :v
> F-7MB same as F-7M
> View attachment 16191
> 
> 
> 5. . .. Myanmar is overhauling MiG 29 and Mi 17 in Meik Htilar AB, while you are taking pride on overhauling old PT 6 and F 7. Since 2002 Myanmar AF is overhauling all fixed and rotary wings internally in Meik Htilar AB. They even assembling K8G locally there. LOL LOL LOL LOL LOl LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaha you are overhauling Mig-29 right,PT6 and F-7 ,assembling K8G locally there ? Pls kill your self or kill me LOL
> 
> 6.Bangladesh's A-5 upgraded by China so now they can carry Guide missiles both air to air and air to surface (2000 kg load capability still a lot more better than K-8 though we ordered 10 jl-8 as a Basic trainer air craft . we are going to replace our A-5's by 24 Yak-130 which is a 5th generation trainer aircraft + it will increase the groiund attack capability of BAF (I already post the capability of a Yak-130)
> View attachment 16190
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Hahahhahahahahah I am not a moron like some burmis here. I said the exact Information I got it from official source newspaper (I mentioned ) its said by our PM . Remember Bangabandhu Aeronautical Centre, The centre has been established aimed at maintenance of the aircraft of the BAF by own engineers and technicians with own resources. BAF official sources said the centre is expected to manufacture prototype of a jet aircraft by 2021.
> View attachment 16189
> 
> 
> 
> 8.I already saw some morons blog and Buris military pages consist of Fake and Morons thinking . So you are trying to prove them as a good source ? WOW !!! LOL *
> *
> 
> *




In a lighter note , burma dont have that ball to fight against BD . They are flying without wing.


----------



## tarpitz

Bangladesh navy Seals said:


> First of all don't say this Bullshit again okay ?
> Burma Doesn't use any 3rd generation tank this photo belongs to Chines military they posted this video some Burmis fun boy made it as Burmis .
> I do know Burma has a plan to get MBT-2000 But It got rejected by their govt as well so Still Burma don't use any 3rd generation tank. Even they dont have any ATGM (anti tank guide missile.



*Can you identify these tanks?
Are these fabricated photos?
Don't you know that each BTR 3U are fitted with 2 ATGMs? What is the soldier below carrying on his shoulder?*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

nick_indian said:


> Bangladeshis are not going to like this thread



Totally agreed with you.



Bangladesh navy Seals said:


> I said the exact Information I got it from official source newspaper (I mentioned ) its said by our PM . Remember Bangabandhu Aeronautical Centre, The centre has been established aimed at maintenance of the aircraft of the BAF by own engineers and technicians with own resources. BAF official sources said the centre is expected to manufacture prototype of a jet aircraft by 2021.



The PM must be a moron then.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Bangladesh navy Seals said:


> increased you defence budget by 12% Hahahahahahahah Morons . Hahahahahah you are responsible If i die laughing today . We use less than 1% of our total GDP its 2.5 or 2.6 billion usd while i got a news u guys use 12% but less than 2.3 which proved your fucked economy . ( I said in a post Bangladeshi economy 4+ times better than this Fucked economy ) Hahahah Boy our military Budget is for maintenance our Military as well such as weapons maintenance cost,salaries ETC new weapons budget comes from another source such as we bought 1 billion USD's weapons from China and Russia in 2009,1.5 billion naval weapons from China in 2009,1.5 billion for Submarine base and Submarine,1 billion BD,Ruski weapon deal 2013 E.T.C . those money came from another sources .you are following wiki Wow !!



Hey Bangali monkey moron. . . . . . . You have no knowledge about your country. Fuuny joker Bangali. Stop bullshitting here. You shouldn't have come to this thread. You need to go back to your military school and learn more things. This thread is not for the people like you Moron joker. People here are educated and have complete knowledge........

Here is your defence budget announced by your*Finance Minister Abul Maal Abdul Muhith*. You Bangali Monkey can learn now.

*Bangladesh increases defence budget by 12%*
Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - IHS Jane's Defence Industry 

*The government of Bangladesh announced on 6 June a 2013-14 defence budget of BTD145.6 billion (USD1.87 billion), a 12% increase on the spending allocation the year before.

The budget represents 6.5% of the total government expenditure and about 1.3% of national GDP.

The military expenditure includes about BTD140 billion allocated towards non-development activities such as salaries, maintenance costs and military operations - including those related to the country's expansive UN peacekeeping activities. The remaining funds are earmarked for defence procurement and defence ministry expenses.

Announcing the defence budget, Finance Minister Abul Maal Abdul Muhith said: "We are committed to build a strong and modern defence force."*Defence & Security Intelligence & Analysis - IHS Jane's 360


If you try to compare GDP of two countries, *you must not forget these facts as well. . . . .
Your population (150,039,0000) is three times higher than Myanmar.
Your population density is 2559.9 pop./mi² and population density of Myanmar is 205 pop./mi². 10 times higher than Myanmar.
Your External debt is $29.12 billion (31 December 2011 est.). Myanmar External debts is $7.766 billion (31 December 2011 est.).4 times higher than Myanmar.*
source:Index Mundi - Country Facts

Hey moron monkey . . .Don't bullshit again here. Post the link you referred next time .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Bangladesh navy Seals said:


> 3.LOL First learn the ABC of Military what types of ADR USED by Burmis Monkeys I mean their military ? Is there any AESA radar like JH-16 ? C4I system ? your country uses junk 1960's junk weapons . its the real fact.



*If you have good knowledge, you will be able to identify Myanmar radar systems and AD systems. Your F7BGI will be the sitting ducks before these systems. You moron may not like this thread.*

























Pechora-2M S-125 SA-3 surface-to-air defense missile system technical data sheet specificationsÂ -Â Army RecognitionÂ -Â Army Recognition

Burma Army’s newly installed radars are 1L117

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

Bangladesh navy Seals said:


> F-7BGI was stop-gap fighter for BAF Its good here some Info
> F-7BGI
> ---------------------
> 1>F-7 BGI has a speed of Mach 2.2
> 2> It got 7 Hardpoints to carry Air to Air missiles , Laser guided bomb,GPS Guided Bombs, Drop tanks
> 3> Full glass cockpit
> 4> can carry 3000 kg Bomb
> 5> F-7 BGI has KLJ-6F radar Fire control Radar with 86 km+ Range which is near BVR or BVR considering what is the silver lining between them and can track 6 and engage 2 enemy aircraft (according to some news)
> 6> F-7 BGI can carry C-704 Antiship Missiles
> 7> afterburner: F-7 BGI (82 kN) thrust
> 8>Missiles are currently unknown for F-7 BGI but they can fire the 70-75 km range PL-12,PL-11 (according to some source) and also PL-2, PL-5, PL-7, PL-8, PL-9,PL-9C Magic R.550, AIM-9 .LS-6,LT-2,Unguided bomb ETC
> 9>F-7 BGI got J-7G2 Airframe with double delta wing.
> 10>G-limit: +8 g / -3 g Same for Both
> 11> Service ceiling: 17,500 m (57,420 ft)
> 12> It got 3 Multi functional displays and Hotase



*Some Myanmar AF MiG 29 SE wich are equipped with R 77(RVV-AE). You moron should learn the weapon systems of Myanmar AF MiG 29SE so that you can upgrade your old MiG 29 (once your govt tried to sell them but no countries didn't want to buy and you had to keep those a/c in your inventory) in your dream. Myanmar AF no longer use F7s and A5s since long time ago and kept them for training and reserves.*





















R-77 (missile) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Umair Nawaz

illusion8 said:


> Even Pakistan assembles these as K 8 karakoram...right?


Pakistan makes them. How do u think we gave the name Karakoram to it?

Good to see our training and equipment is being used in good hands. This will help us to encircle our enemy.


----------



## Side Effect

They are rest in Museum

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

*Tanguska Gun-Missile system of Myanmar Army. Tanguskas enhanced the AD capabilities of field armoured formations. Total of 38 Tanguskas are in service with Myanmar Army. (3 regiment each with 12xTanguskas and 2 for training and reserve*











*TWS 312 Short Range AD Systems. Combination of Igla and TWS 312 become the one of most effective SHORAD systems. Igla are being produced locally by the Defence Industries of Myanmar Army*











*Indigenous MAV scout vehicles. These vehicles are fitted with twin 12.7 mm HMG (this HMG are produced under license from Singapore and designated as MA 16 HMG in Myanmar Army) which can be remotely operated. It can carry 8 fully equipped infantry soldiers and 2 crews. Total of 355 MAV 4 scout vehicles are in service with Myanmar Army*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

Icarus said:


> WTF happened to the concept of gun safety? One of my guys pull a stunt like this, I'd put him in the quarter guard and request for court martial proceedings and then there's the bozo with the RPG, don't even get me started.


Reminds me of:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sa-sha

Interesting, Burma or Myanmar, that sounds familiar to me. They can rise again but that is not easy test for them. Their Military need to advance knowledge to use their toys. They also need to end their internal conflicts (civil war) asap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

tarpitz said:


> War is not just about weapons. Self sufficiency also play a vital role in winning a war. Myanmar armed forces building, upgrading and maintaining most of their war fighting materials on their own.



You forgot to mention the most important thing to winning a war. Organization. Myanmar maybe self sufficient & have more toys than Bangladesh, but can Myanmar actually use it to its full potential?

The Good thing about Bangladesh is the country's size. Making Supply line much easier to establish & organizing its armies much quicker. While Myanmar size & condition of its infrastructures makes supply lines much harder to establish. Making an invasion a very hard thing to do & near impossible. While Bangladesh can just sit back & line its shot at any would be invaders. 

Organization is something that the Myanmar's army lack. To use a metaphor their army is like a Glass Cannon:





To put in a perspective If Bangladesh fights a defensive war against Myanmar they have a chance to win, but if Bangladesh fights an offensive war on Myanmar where their supply line & organization can be stretched as far & wide as possible they WILL lose.


----------



## Mike_Brando

Bangladesh navy Seals said:


> go and think about your own *** okay ? you don't need to suck other dick


listen lungi,one squadron of Mig-29UPG of the I.A.F. is more than enough to decimate your entire armed forces!it was the generosity of the Indian military commanders that saved your country back in 2001.you guys don't even stand a chance against the W.B.Police force let alone the B.S.F.
your troops backed by your razakar militia attacked one of our posts in that fateful night without any provocation and even though our troops had orders not to shoot at any lungi,your people mercilessly lynched and killed 16 of them.it was only after this incident that the GoI issued order to shoot and kill any illegal lungi who would try to infiltrate the Indo-Bangla border and we all see the results after that(200+ illegal lungis shot and killed by the B.S.F.)!you killed 16 of our brave Jawaans and got paid in the same coin at the Pilkahana ground in 2009

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Burma's other weapons...



> *Burma Journalists on Trial for Reporting Alleged Chemical Weapons Factory*
> _By_ JARED FERRIE / REUTERS| Monday, February 17, 2014 |
> Share on facebook Share on twitter Share on email
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A boy folds newspapers before selling them in Rangoon on Jan. 14, 2013. (Photo: Reuters)_
> 
> RANGOON — Burma police have charged five journalists with “disclosing state secrets” after their newspaper carried a story about an alleged chemical weapons factory, state media reported Sunday.
> 
> The trial of four reporters and the head of Unity Journal began on Feb. 14 in Pakokku, a town in the country’s central region where the military facility is located, the state-run New Light of Myanmar newspaper said.
> 
> The New Light of Myanmar said charges under the Official Secrets Act also included “trespassing on the restricted area of the factory,” but the newspaper did not disclose the nature of the facility.
> 
> Government spokesman Ye Htut told local media last week that the factory did not produce chemical weapons. He could not be reached for comment on Sunday.
> 
> The Committee to Protect Journalists (CPJ) on Feb. 3 called for the suspects’ release, saying “journalists should not be threatened or arrested for reporting on topics of national and international importance.”
> 
> The Unity Journal story claimed the secret facility built in 2009 consisted of tunnels burrowed under 3,000 acres (1,200 ha) of land and quoted workers as saying the factory produced chemical weapons, according to the CPJ, which noted reports that authorities confiscated copies of the publication.
> 
> Myanmar’s former junta, which handed power to a quasi-civilian government in 2011, has repeatedly denied accusations that it used chemical weapons against ethnic insurgent groups.
> 
> In 2005, British-based rights group Christian Solidarity Worldwide said it interviewed five ethnic Karen rebels who suffered symptoms consistent with a chemical weapons attack, as well as two government soldiers who defected after the alleged attack took place. The soldiers told the rights group the use of chemical weapons was widespread, and one said he was ordered to carry boxes of chemical weapons to the front line.
> 
> Ahmet Uzumcu, head of the Nobel Peace Prize-winning Organization for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons, said in December that Burma was preparing to join the convention banning chemical weapons.
> 
> Burma Journalists on Trial for Reporting Alleged Chemical Weapons Factory


----------



## Bangladesh navy Seals

tarpitz said:


> *Some Myanmar AF MiG 29 SE wich are equipped with R 77(RVV-AE). You moron should learn the weapon systems of Myanmar AF MiG 29SE so that you can upgrade your old MiG 29 (once your govt tried to sell them but no countries didn't want to buy and you had to keep those a/c in your inventory) in your dream. Myanmar AF no longer use F7s and A5s since long time ago and kept them for training and reserves.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really I am wasting my time to talk with a Burmis moron as he or (It) is sharing funboy made sources and giving Wiki as a source . LOL


----------



## Bangladesh navy Seals

tarpitz said:


> *Can you identify these tanks?
> Are these fabricated photos?
> Don't you know that each BTR 3U are fitted with 2 ATGMs? What is the soldier below carrying on his shoulder?*



This is why you are a moron . saying *BTR 3U's air filter as ATGM LOL and I mentioned Burmis got those tanks for test but it got fucked by your govt . *

Oho man honestly you are giving me fun (A lot lot and a lot LOL :p :v) you are comparing these bullshit 1970's teach with my mentioned radar LOL pls kill your self moron  Is there any AESA radar ? boy you are a moron and I am wasting mt time to talk with you google your self about AN/TPS-70 ,Kasta 2E2 , JH-16 ,Gamma DE,YLC-6M , AN/TPS-43 radars Okay ? Hahahahahahaahahaha


----------



## Bangladesh navy Seals

full report on 4 years Military upgrade of Bangladesh (2009-2013) according to forces goal 2030
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Awami League-led grand alliance government has so far procured military hardware worth Tk 15,104 crore as part of its initiative to modernise the armed forces and enhance defence capabilities.
Procurement of another Tk 10,000 crore military hardware and technology is in the pipeline under two deals — one signed with Russia in January and the other with Belarus last month, said sources in the army.
Moreover, a move to buy two off-the-shelf submarines for the navy is on. A letter of intent has already been issued in this regard. The two submarines might be bought either from the US or China under a government to government agreement.
Those already procured include radars, tanks, various types of aircraft, helicopters, missiles, frigates, survey ships and self-propelled guns. These were procured from China, France, Germany, Italy, Japan, Russia, Serbia and the UK.
Statistics of defence purchase from fiscal year 2008-09 to 2012-13 show highest Tk 5,407.27 crore was spent for the army followed by Tk 4,975.49 crore for the navy. Air force purchase stood at Tk 4,722.13 crore.
China remains Bangladesh’s largest supplier, accounting for more than half the country’s defence purchase worth Tk 7,400 during the current government.
During the time, the army got 44 tanks(BD has a plan to get more 3rd generation tank), three armed recovery vehicles (ARV) and two weapon-locating radars from China while 184 three-tonne capacity Japanese lorries, 275 armed personnel carriers (APC), 15 ARV ambulances and 113 tank destroyer equipment (ATGW) from Russia. It also got two helicopters from France and 18 self-propelled guns from Serbia, according to the sources.
Given the importance of maritime boundary, the government has put the highest importance on equipping the navy with new frigates, patrol ships, warships, missiles and maritime aircraft in the last four and a half years.
Two frigates, two new small warships, two large patrol ships and five patrol craft were procured from China. Two radars and fire control systems and missiles (C-704) were also bought from China.
In addition, two Italy-made maritime helicopters and MK-2 missiles, two German-made maritime aircraft and three ships made by the UK were added to the navy force.
The navy is also hoping to be equipped with two submarines by 2016. The government is in talks with China and the US in this regard. Estimated cost of a China-made submarine is Tk 4,000 crore while a US-made one may cost double the sum.
Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina inaugurated three warships in Chittagong on Thursday.
A move is underway to acquire land in Pekua upazila (near Kutubdia channel) of Cox’s Bazar to establish a submarine harbour.
Six navy personnel are now in Golcuk, Turkey, for training on operation of submarine. Five more will be sent once they return, said sources in the navy.
There was no purchase for the air force in fiscal year 2009-10 but the following three years saw a huge purchase from China and Russia. These include 16 F-7 BG1 planes from China and three MI-171SH helicopters from Russia.
The air force also got SHORAD, an air defence system, overhauling facilities for F-7 planes, PL-9C missiles for F-7 plane, four air defence radars and overhauling of MIG-29 planes during the time.
Justifying expenditure on defence hardware, former army chief Maj Gen (retd) Mahbubur Rahman said, “Considering our geopolitical, geostrategical, geoeconomical and geographical context, the purchase was very much important to strengthen our armed forces.”
He said Bangladesh’s neighbours India, Myanmar and China have multiplied their military might.
“We have the Bay of Bengal. If we want to establish our rights and authorities on the water territory and its resources, we have no alternative but to strengthen the army, navy and air force,” said Mahbubur, a standing committee member of the BNP.
He termed “very much logical” the move to buy submarines for the navy. “We of course need submarines.”
Former chief of army staff Lt Gen (retd) Harun-Ar Rashid has said Bangladesh armed forces operate not only in the country. They also work with militaries of other countries in the UN Peacekeeping Mission.
“So our armed forces must be modernised so they can remain in the race with other countries’ armed forces,” he said.
Asked how he looked at such huge defence budget, the former army chief said the issue of modernising the armed forces had not got due priority in the past. “It has got due attention from the government this time. Everybody should take it positively.”
Harun, however, added that education, health and housing should get priority over the armed forces in terms of the budgetary allocation.
Both the former army chiefs said they believed defence allocation in Bangladesh was the lowest in the sub-continent.
A former navy chief said strengthening the navy became very important given the fact that Bangladesh now had more maritime area than its land area.
“A good navy equipped with air, marine and submarine equipment is a must to ensure a good economy. It is more so because 99 percent imports of the country come through the sea,” he said.
The navy is on duty round the clock to check piracy, provide security to trade and oil and gas exploration. Strengthening the navy also means it will be able to play a stronger role in the UN Peacekeeping Mission, he added.

Deal with Russia
------------------------
On January 15, Dhaka and Moscow signed a $1 billion (around Tk 8,000 crore) deal under which Bangladesh will procure military arms and equipment from Russia.
They include armoured vehicles and infantry weapons, air defence systems, training aircraft, anti-tank missiles and Mi-17 transport helicopters.
RIA Novosti, one of the largest news agencies in Russia, reported that details of the deal were unknown but Russian military analyst Igor Korotchenko said Bangladesh was likely to buy about New 80 to 100 Russia-made BTR-80 (Source said that Russia had already sold over 1000 BTR-80 APC’s to the Bangladesh Army already). amphibious armoured personnel carriers (APCs) and some missile defence systems.Moreover The Bangladesh Army is constructing a maintenance, repair, overhaul factory for Arzamas Machinery Plant BTR-80 armoured personnel carriers with Russian technical assistance according to Nikolay Dimidyuk.

Deal with Belarus
-----------------------
Bangladesh signed seven deals with Belarus during Hasina’s visit to the East European country last month. A deal on military and technological cooperation was also signed during the visit but it was kept entirely secret.
Like many past deals, the government disclosed nothing about the defence pact.
However, bits and pieces of defence purchase became public through various speeches of the prime minister, who on February 27 offered some details in this regard in her speech in parliament.
Hasina said her government had moved to purchase two submarines and a coast guard cutter for the navy.
“Moves are on to purchase two submarines from a friendly country,” she said without naming the country. But she said the coast guard cutter will be bought from the US.
In her scripted answer, the premier said her government had already bought missiles and torpedoes for destroying ship and depth charges, rocket launchers, canons, radars and other weapons for the navy.
She said two new army commands and an infantry division, two air defence brigades and more than one armoured, artillery and engineering battalion and other supportive units will be added to the army to strengthen the force as part of implementing the force’s goal-2030.
The goal will be implemented in four phases in light of the defence policy formulated by the Bangabandhu-led government in 1974.
Besides, Hasina said, the government had moved to purchase fourth generation MBT-2000 tanks, multi-launcher rocket system, weapon-locating radar, automatic grenade launcher, anti-tank weapon, non-guided anti-tank weapon and anti-tank guided missiles for the army.
She also mentioned that a process was underway to purchase modern euro-copter, light fixed-wing aircraft and armoured and anti-air weapons for the army.
To modernise the air force under the goal-2030, she added, her government had moved to buy air defence radars, fighter planes and air-to-air missiles.
On June 13 last year, Planning Minister AK Khandker, who is in charge of the House committee on the defence ministry, told parliament that the government had moved to purchase two off-the-shelf frigates, two large patrol craft, two maritime patrol aircraft and five patrol craft for the navy.
The government allocated Tk 14,458 crore for defence in the budget for fiscal year 2013-14, the second highest after education, which got Tk 25,114 crore.

Forces goal 2030
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Prime Minister (PM) and Leader of the House Sheikh Hasina said 'Forces Goal 2030' of Bangladesh Army would be finalised and implemented in five-year terms in four phases each in the light of the defence policy framed by Bangabandhu government in 1974, reports BSS.

Replying to a tabled question from Jatiya Party lawmaker Nasrin Jahan Ratna, the PM said through implementation of the Forces Goal 2030, two new army commands, an infantry division and other brigades and units necessary for the division, two air defence brigades, two mechanical brigades, a number of armoured, artillery and engineer battalions and necessary supportive units would be inducted.

The Leader of the House said her government has taken various effective steps to modernise and develop the armed forces.

As part of the short-term plan, she said, new artillery and air defence units, marine engineers, technical and ordnance battalions and field hospitals have been inducted under the short-term plans through restructured activities of organogram and reorganized manpower.

The PM said new modern tanks, locating RADAR and helicopters have already been procured under the measures to be taken in four phases.

news for Bangladesh Navy from an International source
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
As of mid-March 2013, AMI continues to receive information in regards to the Bangladeshi Navy (BN) modernization efforts. These developments fulfill the requirements for a three dimensional naval force consisting of air, surface and subsurface units that was announced by the Minister of Defense in 2009.
Continuing and new projects are as follows:
A. Type 056 Corvette: Source indicates that Wuchan Shipyard
in China began construction on the first two units on 08 January
2013. Additional units (at least two) will be built a Bangladesh's
Khulna Shipyard (KSY).
B. South Korean Corvette: Source indicates that that the BN
ordered two South Korean corvettes with delivery scheduled for
2013. These corvettes could be additional Ulsan I class frigates of
which one was built for the BN in 2000 or it could be a scaled
down version of the Incheon (FFX) class being built for the
Republic of Korea Navy (ROKN). A third possibility is that these vessels could be used Ulsan class frigates or Pohang class corvettes that will be retiring from the ROKN over the next several years as the Incheon class begin entering service. AMI is attempting to verify this information and will update this article as appropriate.
C. 64-Meter corvette: The first two 64-Meter corvette built at Wuchang Shipyard in China were commissioned into the BN as the BNS Durjoy (P811) and BNS Nirmul (P812). Source indicates that six additional units will be built in country at KSY. Information received on 17 September 2012 indicated that the BN increased 64-Meter FAC program from four hulls to eight. The first unit of the additional four hulls is expected to be ordered by the end of 2013.
D. 50-Meter Patrol Boat: On 22 January 2013, the first 50-Meter patrol boat built at KSY, BNS Padma (P312), was commissioned. AMI estimates that 24 additional units of the Chinese designed patrol vessel will be built at KSY through the end of the decade.
E. Used Vessel Transactions: The BN is expected to take delivery of two used Chinese Type 053H2 frigates that were offered in late 2012. These will supplement the BN's aging surface force until Type 056 corvettes are delivered. The BN may also order the larger F22P frigates in the next decade following completion of the Type 056 program and the 62-Meter FAC program.
Sources continue to state that the BN will procure diesel-electric attack submarines (SSK) from China. The latest information suggests that up to US$1B has been provided for the program. AMI believes that two used Chinese Song class SSKs could be the candidates for this program. Bangladesh is reportedly training submarine crews in Turkey. Assuming that the US$1B funding figure is correct, this could entail the purchase of two used Song class followed by two new construction submarines after 2020, possibly the Yuan class.


Bangladesh air force
-------------------------
The BAF has an ongoing modernization program that includes plans to introduce some 4.5 generation fighter aircraft. In Defence IQ 2011 International Fighter Aircraft Conference in London, Chief of air staff of the Bangladesh Air Force (2007-2012), Air Marshal Shah Mohammad Ziaur Rahman revealed Bangladesh Air Force's long-term procurement and modernization plan.
On the mean time, one squadron of stop-gap light fighter Chengdu F-7BGI have been delivered in 2013. These aircraft are based on the Chengdu J-7G in service with PLAAF and are equipped with advanced avionics that includes HOTAS Control, three MFD displays and a HUD. The aircraft is also equipped with both air-to-air and GPS guided munitions.

Meanwhile, the existing MiG-29 fleet will also be upgraded to Mig-29SMT standard for operational use for another 15–20 years.

Bangladesh Govt. is negotiating for a total of 24 Yakovlev Yak-130 Lead-in fighter trainer and 5 Mil Mi 171Sh from Russia.and 10 Jl-8 also ordered first rows radar as well .

Bangladesh is also negotiating with US government for the regeneration, overhaul, modifications and logistics support for 4 off-the-shelf Lockheed Martin C-130E, 20 engines and associated parts, equipment, and training for an estimated cost of $180 million.

The Bangladesh Government has signed a $1 billion arms deal with Russia in 2013. Although the type of arms to be procured was not revealed, however, according to the various news agencies the deal includes Fighter trainers, Helicopters, APC, AFVs, anti-tank and anti-aircraft guided and unguided weapons, Howitzers, air-defence systems and infantry weapons.



tarpitz said:


> Totally agreed with you.
> 
> 
> 
> The PM must be a moron then.



We don't have any Shitty, Poor,bone less,uneducated,bullshit,Moron country like yours . get it our economy is 5-6 times better than your shitty country(proved by my comments) by 2021 It will be 10-15 times better . PM must be a moron then but not Bangladesh's but Burmis PM a real monkey . though bark like cow Hahahahaha


----------



## tarpitz

Bangladesh navy Seals said:


> full report on 4 years Military upgrade of Bangladesh (2009-2013) according to forces goal 2030
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ------------------



*Don't talk about your dream future plan without showing any references.
Every country has their own plans but the only problem is that most country are not able to materialize the plans.
Algeria had to abandon its plan to buy 30 MiG 29.
USA had to give up RAH 66 plan.
By the end of year 2030, most of your frigates will be 60-70 years old. Funny.
Myanmar may definitely have future plan but they will never disclose it.
Pechora 2 Ms, Kub M1s and Tanguska M1s alone are more than enough to shoot down F 7 fleet of BD.
2000 Konkurs ATGM on 1000 BTR 3Us are more than enough to knock out old chinese armors of BD.
I told you to show the references whenever you post here. You always type down your dream in this thread so many times without referring any reliable sources. This is not a play ground dude. 
Don't bullshit again here like this.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ratang

Bangladesh navy Seals said:


> This is why you are a moron . saying *BTR 3U's air filter as ATGM LOL and I mentioned Burmis got those tanks for test but it got fucked by your govt . *
> 
> Oho man honestly you are giving me fun (A lot lot and a lot LOL :p :v) you are comparing these bullshit 1970's teach with my mentioned radar LOL pls kill your self moron  Is there any AESA radar ? boy you are a moron and I am wasting mt time to talk with you google your self about AN/TPS-70 ,Kasta 2E2 , JH-16 ,Gamma DE,YLC-6M , AN/TPS-43 radars Okay ? Hahahahahahaahahaha




Haha, really? Seriously? U call urself as BD navy seal and cannot distinguish between ATGM and airfilter.

If you think we got these only a test, and what the hell are these?






One thing you are doing is the worst mistake human made in war, underestimating enemies and overestimating yourself. If you are strong, pretend you are weak. If you are weak, pretend you are strong. My friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## tarpitz

Although the Govt of Myanmar kept quite on the submarine programme, some interesting reports are already in the international news. Here is an interesting one. . . . .Myanmar is getting 2 Kilo sub by end of next year.

*A new arms race is exploding into Asia, with an expensive and extensive shopping list of new weapons. Who’s buying what — and where does Australia stand?*

AIRCRAFT carriers. Submarines. Fighter jets. An international arms race is underway among the rapidly developing nations to our north. In this Asian deep-pocket contest, is Australia even a contender? ....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
SUBMARINES

These stealthy but powerful weapons need a combination of long-range and ultra-quiet machinery to be effective in Asian waters. The problem is the two needs are not necessarily compatible. Diesel-electric is quiet and simple to operate. Nuclear has the range but requires enormous technical know-how. As Australia’s Collins Class submarines rapidly approach the end of their useful life, little progress has been made towards a decision on what to replace them with.

*Myanmar: Myanmar will also have its first submarines by the end of next year. It has sent sailors to be trained in Pakistan while talks are well advanced for the purchase of two off-the-shelf Kilo-class diesel submarines from Russia.*

China: China is replacing its six older ballistic missile submarines with a new class of 9000-tonne vessels. Each can carry a dozen ballistic missiles and puts China in an exclusive club including only the United States, Russia, France, Britain and India. Three nuclear-powered attack submarines are also soon to be replaced. At the core of China’s submarine fleet are 10 Kilo-class diesel-electric boats, with two of a new design on order.
....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
A new arms race is exploding into Asia, with an expensive and extensive shopping list of new weapons. Who’s buying what — and where does Australia stand? | News.com.au

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jarves

@ratang ,@tarpitz and especially @Bangladesh navy Seals,keep the discussion civil.I will report your posts from next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

WTF ! !


----------



## DarkPrince

BDforever said:


> WTF ! !



i think we should take all rohingyas.


----------



## third eye

Mike_Brando said:


> abe lungi now *see our retaliation at the Pilkhana grounds*
> 
> now enjoy the pictures lungi



I am sorry but this remark is factually incorrect &totally un called for


----------



## Side Effect

Bangladesh navy Seals said:


> Hahahahhahahahahahahaha LOL LOL LOL LOL Cant hold my laugh LOL LOL LOL :v pls kill your self  you are posting your own made history ENDian
> 
> 
> View attachment 17422
> 
> View attachment 17425
> 
> View attachment 17427
> 
> View attachment 17428
> 
> View attachment 17429
> 
> View attachment 17434
> 
> View attachment 17440
> 
> 
> Indian Fun boy go and train your military first . Your military is consist of cowards They can kill innocent people only LOL
> and Stop sucking Burmis's asshol . Exactly we do know Burmis poor Soldiers a lot more better than Indian Commandos and Infantry as you are sucking their foot as well LOl
> 
> hahahahaahahahahahahahahahahah Not 16 say 137 Coward asshols Hahahahaha BSF gay force :v
> 
> 
> 
> Wowo Wow and Wow Time to leave the earth as you are responsible if I leaving the earth laughing today :v to see some poor Junk weapons lol we Replaced HN 5 MPADS , Anti aircraft guns !!!! lol can the hit a single bird?
> 
> 
> 
> That's very cute a blocked country repairing their junks as
> 
> 
> 
> toys LOL


*Blocked Country ?*
The second ship of of Aung Zeya class, F12 Kyan Sit Thar, the Myanmar Navy’s first "stealth frigate", entered service in 2012. A third ship of this was under construction at Myanmar Navy Dockyard (Thilawar) and was expected to enter service in 2014. *I*n all, the Myanmar Navy planned to build 6 frigates, combining *Russian, Indian, Chinese and Western systems*. These ships are equipped with Kh-35E anti-ship missiles, Oto Melara 76 mm Super Rapid Cannons, AK-630 6-barrel 30 mm CIWS guns and Chinese ASW rockets and torpedoes. Radars and electronic systems are mainly from Bharat of India.
The armament of F12 UMS Kyansittha:

Armament:2 x 2-canister C-602 Anti-Ship missiles
1 × Oto Melara 76 mm Super Rapid Canons
4 x AK-630 six-barrel 30 mm CIWS guns
Triple 324 mm YU-7 ASW torpedoes
Rocket Launchers, possibly ASWrockets or decoy rockets
Aircraft Carried:1
C-602 missiles or so-called YJ-62, has a 300 kg warhead (equivalent to the BrahMos) and with a range of 400 + km / 280 + km for export.
Reference:FFG Aung Zeya
Thai Blog:• View topic - กองทัพเรือพม่า
*Stop Barking !Visit There ! Open your eye , look around . l Both ur Neighbours are hardcore Fker
BTW , dont bring the shits from BD Defence blog and BD Defence Facebook!
We know everything what you do !*



DarkPrince said:


> i think we should take all rohingyas.


Yes bro, you should ! Thxs 
If you call them back , Myanmar shall be good neighbours ,like before.
Myanmar People will Thank BD gov and you !
Our view of point on BD will be changed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side Effect

BDforever said:


> WTF ! !


This is the training of Civilian or villagers @ eastern Myanmar ! Where one of Myamar Christan Enthnic Rebels kill Buddhist Monks and villagers ! So Myanmar Army give training to villagers . Normally Buddhist Monks are not allowed to kill even a tiny insect , They are not allowed too to hold any guns or swords !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

^The training is to slaughter innocent unarmed Rohinga's

The burmese are a cowardly ugly people's and should be shunned and hounded


----------



## tarpitz

hussain0216 said:


> ^The training is to slaughter innocent unarmed Rohinga's
> 
> The burmese are a cowardly ugly people's and should be shunned and hounded



If you think innocent, call them back and just provide food and shelters in your territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Side Effect

Bangladesh navy Seals said:


> This is why you are a moron . saying *BTR 3U's air filter as ATGM LOL and I mentioned Burmis got those tanks for test but it got fucked by your govt . *
> 
> Oho man honestly you are giving me fun (A lot lot and a lot LOL :p :v) you are comparing these bullshit 1970's teach with my mentioned radar LOL pls kill your self moron  Is there any AESA radar ? boy you are a moron and I am wasting mt time to talk with you google your self about AN/TPS-70 ,Kasta 2E2 , JH-16 ,Gamma DE,YLC-6M , AN/TPS-43 radars Okay ? Hahahahahahaahahaha


OMG You have never seen BTR ATGM ?
OMG ,WTF ?
You just stay down there , poor bangali ! 
Wider your eyes , Look the **** at !
Filter or ATGM ?







hussain0216 said:


> ^The training is to slaughter innocent unarmed Rohinga's
> 
> The burmese are a cowardly ugly people's and should be shunned and hounded


Take them bro ! We would give free transporting and Free Gas for 1 year

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hussain0216

dragunov87 said:


> If you think innocent, call them back and just provide food and shelters in your territory.


 
They already have a home in arakan

Why the hell should they move because some burmese scum dont want them there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Side Effect said:


> OMG You have never seen BTR ATGM ?
> OMG ,WTF ?
> You just stay down there , poor bangali !
> Wider your eyes , Look the **** at !
> Filter or ATGM ?
> View attachment 17567
> 
> 
> 
> Take them bro ! We would give free transporting and Free Gas for 1 year



*Like this?*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side Effect

dragunov87 said:


> *Like this?*


BD Navy Seal is complaining that it is not ATGM but it is Filter .
LOL~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Poor BD Navy Seal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Side Effect said:


> He is complaining that it is not ATGM , it is Filter .
> LOL~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Poor BD Navy Seal



Air Filter? thats insane. Is it Konkurs ATGM?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side Effect

hussain0216 said:


> First of all im not your bro, you slitty eyed little fucker
> 
> We dont want anything from you except to back the **** off from the Rohinga


No Rohinga in Myanmar Dictionary or in Myanmar History . They are bangalis illegal immigrants !
They live on our land illegally or as the refuges but they dont thank us ! They rape Local Aracanese girl and burn their houses! 
They are not Refuges , They are just front line sacrificed Demo of BD!



dragunov87 said:


> Air Filter? thats insane. Is it Konkurs ATGM?


it is ATGM bro ! 
Navy Seal Deny it as an airfilter 
ha ha

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

Side Effect said:


> No Rohinga in Myanmar Dictionary or in Myanmar History


no wonder you are uneducated


----------



## Dillinger

@Oscar @Aeronaut 

Advise shutting down the thread and commencing upon a general and encompassing clean up. Barring one or two posters the rest have showcased extreme ineptitude and general lack of awareness pertaining to military affairs. Unless we want a thread littered with profanities and vitriol we had best clean it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side Effect

BDforever said:


> no wonder you are uneducated


You too Bro ! lets shake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Side Effect said:


> You too Bro ! lets shake


ahahaha i know history

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Better not talk about religious, ethnics and politics. Just focus on military Pls.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

tarpitz said:


> Better not talk about religious, ethnics and politics. Just focus on military Pls.


I agree on this

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Good photo of BTR 3U

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ratang

Myanmar Air Force is planning a procurement program for a squadron of C212-400 Short Range Aircraft. It is also interested in buying the CN235-220 Medium Range Maritime Patrol Aircraft. However, the military embargo against Myanmar is the main current constraint in producing aircrafts for Myanmar Air Force. Some suppliers have already declared that they are unable to supply engine and propeller parts for planes sold to Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kutuzov

240 mm MLRS and 122 mm MLRS of Myanmar Army. Max range of 240 and 122 mm are 39 km and 20 km respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kutuzov

Close-up of turret of BTR 3U and MT-LB Msh (both vehicle use same modular turret) of Myanmar Army. Weapons fitted in the turret are:-

1x30 mm cannon
1x30 mm auto grenade launcher
1x7.62 mm coax MG
2xKonkurs ATGM

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ratang

2014 exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Inception-06

Jaanbaz said:


> Pakistan Army could beat these clown in like a week lol. Few missiles would destroy their command and structure.



And why we should do that ? They are the best customers of Pakistani products (P.O.F.)



tarpitz said:


> *PTL 02 Assaulter Tanks of Myanmar Army. There are 4 regiments of PTL 02 and these are the only anti tank regiments in Myanmar Army.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What is the doctrine-tactic-role of this vehicles ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mockingjay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mockingjay



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kutuzov

*Locally produced Smart Hunter Mobile Radars of Myanmar Army. These radars are being produced locally under license from china and mounted on the indigenous trucks. Smart Hunters are used to detect and track low flying targets such as light aircraft and helicopters.*










*Locally produced SA-24 Igla S MANPAD and 25 mm truck mounted AA of Myanmar Army. These systems are used along with Smart Hunter radars.*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kutuzov

*Military trucks of Myanmar Army.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kutuzov

*SLC-2 Counter Battery Radar of Myanmar Army. Myanmar Army acquired six SLC-2 radars in 2011.*






*M845P 155mm Howitzer of Myanmar Army being towed by DF truck.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kutuzov

*A balanced combat group which is composed of two tank sqns (Type 59D) and two mech inf coys (Type 92) with organic AD sqn and 122mm field artillery battery during recent military exercise.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bangladesh navy Seals

Side Effect said:


> View attachment 17560
> 
> *Blocked Country ?*
> The second ship of of Aung Zeya class, F12 Kyan Sit Thar, the Myanmar Navy’s first "stealth frigate", entered service in 2012. A third ship of this was under construction at Myanmar Navy Dockyard (Thilawar) and was expected to enter service in 2014. *I*n all, the Myanmar Navy planned to build 6 frigates, combining These ships are equipped with Kh-35E anti-ship missiles, Oto Melara 76 mm Super Rapid Cannons, AK-630 6-barrel 30 mm CIWS guns and Chinese ASW rockets and torpedoes. Radars and electronic systems are mainly from Bharat of India.
> The armament of F12 UMS Kyansittha:
> 
> Armament:2 x 2-canister C-602 Anti-Ship missiles
> 1 × Oto Melara 76 mm Super Rapid Canons
> 4 x AK-630 six-barrel 30 mm CIWS guns
> Triple 324 mm YU-7 ASW torpedoes
> Rocket Launchers, possibly ASWrockets or decoy rockets
> Aircraft Carried:1
> C-602 missiles or so-called YJ-62, has a 300 kg warhead (equivalent to the BrahMos) and with a range of 400 + km / 280 + km for export.
> **
> 
> 
> Yes bro, you should ! Thxs
> If you call them back , Myanmar shall be good neighbours ,like before.
> Myanmar People will Thank BD gov and you !
> Our view of point on BD will be changed




From where you got C-602 ? You are dreaming right ? There is no C-602 according to the 'Military Trade 2012-14' these ships are upgraded with Kh 35E which is poor (less range 130 km,less Speed no jamming capability) Moreover Russia is provide poor less power ASM to importers . Even I would choice C-705 not KH-35E for Naval Ships Frigates and destroyers . And Ak-630 is not proved CIWS though good as Naval guns . I got the Information from official source you mad half of my family member works for military of Bangladesh and this is why I do know the reality man  unlike you morons posting their fake dreams . you know nothing Just like an ugly bugs LOL



dragunov87 said:


> *Like this?*



Seems Its a cooler long fan of this APC ATGM looks different moreover Still I didn't find any source that is saying Burma has any of these mentioned ATGM then how ? :/



tarpitz said:


> *Can you identify these tanks?
> Are these fabricated photos?
> Don't you know that each BTR 3U are fitted with 2 ATGMs? What is the soldier below carrying on his shoulder?*




So why there is not any 'Export trade Source' that Burma has active MBT-2000 tanks ? and all of them are not tanks here we can see a ATV with a tank :/


----------



## Bangladesh navy Seals

Kutuzov said:


> *SLC-2 Counter Battery Radar of Myanmar Army. Myanmar Army acquired six SLC-2 radars in 2011.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *M845P 155mm Howitzer of Myanmar Army being towed by DF truck.*




Still have a doubt !!! Burmis Army has *SLC-2 radars ? Since when ? didn't got any link . and the photo belongs to Chines army .*


----------



## Bangladesh navy Seals

Mockingjay said:


> View attachment 18676
> View attachment 18677
> View attachment 18678
> View attachment 18679
> View attachment 18681
> View attachment 18682


----------



## Bangladesh navy Seals




----------



## Bangladesh navy Seals

From Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bangladesh navy Seals



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bangladesh navy Seals



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bangladesh navy Seals

24 going to join BAF by 2015  YAK-130 AJT/GA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bangladesh navy Seals



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bangladesh navy Seals




----------



## tarpitz

*China sells Myanmar strategic HQ-12 missiles*

According to Russian media, early November 2013, the Myanmar armed forces has signed a contract to buy 4 system of air defense missile midrange KaiShan 1A (also known as KS-1A), export variant of the Hongqi-10 (HQ-12) of China, to equip a regiment of air defence. With this agreement, Myanmar has become the first foreign country to use anti-aircraft missile system KS-1A. Lot is expected, the rockets will be delivered to Myanmar in June this year.

The China News , China recently has the article explain why Myanmar again choose rocket HQ-12. The following are the reasons for which the China News :

The ability to attack multiple targets

HQ-12 advent system to replace the HQ-2 missiles obsolete. Seen from the outside, can see discarded HQ-12 difference was not large in comparison to rocket HQ-2, equipped with a new radar.

Reliance on any information published at the Zhuhai airshow, this radar has the ability to attack multiple targets, which can simultaneously track 10 targets and guide the missile attack which targets 3.

Rocket HQ-12 using the Launcher in use are relatively common in the Navy’s air defense missile, but he at least found in land-based missiles. In comparison with the HQ-2 missile launchers, HQ-12 was simplified. HQ-12 solid-fuel engines, with a range of 5-50 miles.
Affordability

At present, Europe and America do not care for medium-range air defense missiles, and Russia still have large product quantities may provide but the price is equivalent to expensive, so the selection of medium-range anti-aircraft missiles for the country with tight defense budget on the international market is very limited. Therefore, the HQ-12 in line with the developing countries like Myanmar due to relatively cheap.

Besides, Myanmar has border with China’s Yunnan province to hand over the equipment or the supply component parts may be made directly on the Mainland without chain shipping on the sea.

The army’s air defense capabilities Myanmar relatively weak.According to figures made public today, Myanmar’s air defense weapons mainly artillery and high defense missile, the weapon failed to meet the air force’s combat conditions. So, the HQ-12 joined the defences of Myanmar will bring a quality leap for the country’s air defense forces.

Could shoot down American aircraft

As a developing country, while the area of Myanmar wide but the location need not much defense. So, the HQ-12 if equipped for the military of Myanmar will mostly assume the ground mission.

If the Western powers to attack Myanmar, attacks can come from the East and the city of Yangon. Meanwhile, rocket HQ-12 deployed in any one location in the outskirts of downtown Yangon is able to cover the city’s airspace.

The current capital of Naypyidaw is Myanmar in Mandalay, are surrounded by forested mountains, the eastern front was the high mountain ranges, if missiles HQ-12 on the mountain in the East can also protect the city.

But the two fighters 4 generations of America’s F-16 and F/A-18 has advantages and strong operational capacity but can not afford basis.So, with the ability to search and jamming of missile and radar system HQ-12 can easily strike the American plane.

Rocket HQ-12 can also destroy the unmanned reconnaissance aircraft, especially unmanned aircraft like the Global Hawk strategy.

Currently, unmanned aircraft in service with the US Army reconnaissance capability, however, is very strong and capable of certain attacks but most of them are incapable of stealth, meanwhile, slow speed and poor maneuverability made it very vulnerable to anti-aircraft missile as rockets the HQ-12 shot down.

For the reasons above, the China News concluded HQ-12 is a perfect system for Myanamar.
China sells Myanmar strategic HQ-12 missiles | StratRisks





@Bangladesh navy Seals@Mockingjay@Side Effect
@Kutuzov

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## tarpitz

There are eight Y 8D medium lift a/c in Myanmar Air Force. Some photos of MAF Y8Ds here.. . . . . 






















Y8D can be seen in the background.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GorkhaPride

I think Burma has always had a strong military.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar Army soldiers seen during sand model discussion.





Myanmar Army soldiers with a 60 mm platoon mortar.





Myanmar Army soldiers with a field ambulance.





Myanmar Army soldiers inside an APC.






Myanmar Army field hospital and an ambulance.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kutuzov

M-3 Mech Inf company Command Vehicle of Myanmar Army with Type 59 D-M during an exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side Effect

Bangladesh navy Seals said:


> From where you got C-602 ? You are dreaming right ? There is no C-602 according to the 'Military Trade 2012-14' these ships are upgraded with Kh 35E which is poor (less range 130 km,less Speed no jamming capability) Moreover Russia is provide poor less power ASM to importers . Even I would choice C-705 not KH-35E for Naval Ships Frigates and destroyers . And Ak-630 is not proved CIWS though good as Naval guns . I got the Information from official source you mad half of my family member works for military of Bangladesh and this is why I do know the reality man  unlike you morons posting their fake dreams . you know nothing Just like an ugly bugs LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Seems Its a cooler long fan of this APC ATGM looks different moreover Still I didn't find any source that is saying Burma has any of these mentioned ATGM then how ? :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why there is not any 'Export trade Source' that Burma has active MBT-2000 tanks ? and all of them are not tanks here we can see a ATV with a tank :/


MBT 2000 are already show off on Myanmar Government TV channel ! Myanmar buy weapons secretly, believe or not is ur business ! Explaining to you is like,Feeding parata to cow . (feeling annoy )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kutuzov

SLC-2 Counter Battery Radar of Myanmar Army. Myanmar Army acquired six SLC-2 radars in 2011.






A weather radar from Myanmar Army atry TAB regiment.






Soldier from Myanmar Army installing a mobile SatComn antenna.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kutuzov

Bangladesh navy Seals said:


> From where you got C-602 ? You are dreaming right ? There is no C-602 according to the 'Military Trade 2012-14' these ships are upgraded with Kh 35E which is poor (less range 130 km,less Speed no jamming capability) Moreover Russia is provide poor less power ASM to importers . Even I would choice C-705 not KH-35E for Naval Ships Frigates and destroyers . And Ak-630 is not proved CIWS though good as Naval guns . I got the Information from official source you mad half of my family member works for military of Bangladesh and this is why I do know the reality man  unlike you morons posting their fake dreams . you know nothing Just like an ugly bugs LOL
> 
> Seems Its a cooler long fan of this APC ATGM looks different moreover Still I didn't find any source that is saying Burma has any of these mentioned ATGM then how ? :/
> 
> So why there is not any 'Export trade Source' that Burma has active MBT-2000 tanks ? and all of them are not tanks here we can see a ATV with a tank :/



Export Trade Source? LOL. 

Myanmar Army never declared their arms acquisition programs. No country know that Myanmar has Pechora 2M, PTL 02, SH 1 etc..., but Myanmar show off its hardware in a military parade in 2013 and surprised the other countries. SIPRI and other arms sales regimes stated that Myanmar has acquired twelve BTR 3U from Ukraine in 2001. Actually Myanmar has acquired 1000 BTR 3U which are to be assembled in Myanmar. More than 600 vehicles are in service now. No country including US aware that Myanmar has M 845P howitzers. But Myanmar acquired these howitzers secretly from Israel since 2001. Myanmar secretly acquired the state of the art ammunition factory which produces 155 mm NATO standard shells from the Daewoo of South Korea from 2004. Both the govt of South Korea and US discovered that program only after Myanmar has atarted producing NATO standard shells. Many Daewoo officials are sacked by that incident. These are the some examples of the nature of the arms acquisition programs of Myanmar. 

Actually Myanmar is building its military behind the closed doors. Hundreds of Myanmar military officers attended various courses in Russia, China, Pakistan, Malaysia, India, Belarus, Serbia, Ukraine, Poland, South Korea, Israel and Bangladesh. Between 2000 and 2013 about 100 Myanmar officers attended courses in Bangladesh. So Myanmar Army has pretty good knowledge of Bangladesh military. So what do Bangladesh knows about Myanmar military? Nothing. They have to rely on outside sources such as internet and books. However these internet page and books are written with incomplete knowledge. *Knowing the enemy means half of the battle is won already. Tsan Zu*

Some Myanmar officers undergoing training in Russian Army Mech and Tank school.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar Navy F 11 firing OTO Melara 76 mm Super Rapid gun, AK 630 and 14.5mm six-barreled CIWS.
















MT-LB Msh AFV of Myanmar Army. These AFVs are being assembled locally and fitted with Shturm fighting module. Three mechanized infantry regiments are equipped with this MT-LB Msh AFVs.


















Inside view of MT-LB Msh of Myanmar Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asad71

Kutuzov said:


> Export Trade Source? LOL.
> 
> Myanmar Army never declared their arms acquisition programs. No country know that Myanmar has Pechora 2M, PTL 02, SH 1 etc..., but Myanmar show off its hardware in a military parade in 2013 and surprised the other countries. SIPRI and other arms sales regimes stated that Myanmar has acquired twelve BTR 3U from Ukraine in 2001. Actually Myanmar has acquired 1000 BTR 3U which are to be assembled in Myanmar. More than 600 vehicles are in service now. No country including US aware that Myanmar has M 845P howitzers. But Myanmar acquired these howitzers secretly from Israel since 2001. Myanmar secretly acquired the state of the art ammunition factory which produces 155 mm NATO standard shells from the Daewoo of South Korea from 2004. Both the govt of South Korea and US discovered that program only after Myanmar has atarted producing NATO standard shells. Many Daewoo officials are sacked by that incident. These are the some examples of the nature of the arms acquisition programs of Myanmar.
> 
> Actually Myanmar is building its military behind the closed doors. Hundreds of Myanmar military officers attended various courses in Russia, China, Pakistan, Malaysia, India, Belarus, Serbia, Ukraine, Poland, South Korea, Israel and Bangladesh. Between 2000 and 2013 about 100 Myanmar officers attended courses in Bangladesh. So Myanmar Army has pretty good knowledge of Bangladesh military. So what do Bangladesh knows about Myanmar military? Nothing. They have to rely on outside sources such as internet and books. However these internet page and books are written with incomplete knowledge. *Knowing the enemy means half of the battle is won already. Tsan Zu*
> 
> Some Myanmar officers undergoing training in Russian Army Mech and Tank school.



1.Just because BD trained 100 Burmese officers does not mean Burma knows all about BD's military plans. These100 officers would have also decimated good info on Burmese armed forces.

2. Tatmadaw is plagued with desertion. Discipline is poor. No military in the world is as corrupt as the Burmese. The Burmese have experience of fighting insurgents but lack the organizational support and logistics to fight set-piece battles with modern weapons. Living off the ground and using locals as porters and servants have conditioned them to reject modern logistics. Tatmadaw still uses WW I fire trenches.Four cuts doctrine of Ne Win to fight insurgents is still the core doctrine of Tatmadaw.

3. BD just needs to unleash the Mujahids to wrap up Burmese occupation of Arakan.


----------



## Nike

asad71 said:


> 1.Just because BD trained 100 Burmese officers does not mean Burma knows all about BD's military plans. These100 officers would have also decimated good info on Burmese armed forces.
> 
> 2. Tatmadaw is plagued with desertion. Discipline is poor. No military in the world is as corrupt as the Burmese. The Burmese have experience of fighting insurgents but lack the organizational support and logistics to fight set-piece battles with modern weapons. Living off the ground and using locals as porters and servants have conditioned them to reject modern logistics. Tatmadaw still uses WW I fire trenches.Four cuts doctrine of Ne Win to fight insurgents is still the core doctrine of Tatmadaw.
> 
> 3. BD just needs to unleash the Mujahids to wrap up Burmese occupation of Arakan.



From my point of view as a neutral observer (although it was a self proclaimed hehehe)

1. Indeed it is true if desertion and lack of discipline has been plagued Tatmadaw for so long, in the past they even rely on child soldiers, because it is much easier to instill discipline and army doctrine among the young recruits than adults. But, as long as i know, Myanmar armed forces right now is doing such reforms in their army and we must wait for a while to look at the results.

2. I don't like your terms of Mujahids here, invader must be more suit for your terms because Arakan is Burmese held territory for so long. And as has been mentioned before by Reashoot Xigwin here, Bangladesh lack of firepower and resources to do such a war against much better equipped armed forces like Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asad71

madokafc said:


> From my point of view as a neutral observer (although it was a self proclaimed hehehe)
> 
> 1. Indeed it is true if desertion and lack of discipline has been plagued Tatmadaw for so long, in the past they even rely on child soldiers, because it is much easier to instill discipline and army doctrine among the young recruits than adults. But, as long as i know, Myanmar armed forces right now is doing such reforms in their army and we must wait for a while to look at the results.
> 
> 2. I don't like your terms of Mujahids here, invader must be more suit for your terms because Arakan is Burmese held territory for so long. And as has been mentioned before by Reashoot Xigwin here, Bangladesh lack of firepower and resources to do such a war against much better equipped armed forces like Myanmar.



Burmese invasion of Arakan and the rise of non Bengali settlements in Bangladesh | Danya Wadi

Arakan and other six states were always independent. The Burmans of the central region(seven civil divisions) invaded and occupied them whenever they were strong and the States were weak.


----------



## Side Effect

asad71 said:


> Burmese invasion of Arakan and the rise of non Bengali settlements in Bangladesh | Danya Wadi
> 
> Arakan and other six states were always independent. The Burmans of the central region(seven civil divisions) invaded and occupied them whenever they were strong and the States were weak.


Are you kidding me ? Burmans Kings Dominate Burma since long time ago ! you have no chance to say that burman invade other states , Burmese second empire is much bigger than the today map. 
If you say so ,i would say BD is a just part of India or Pakistan . 
you have no history , you have no country . BD appear as a country , separating from pakistan .
Burmese built thier first country since 9 century , BD hav any evidence to prove that they found a country ?
Never , BD became a country of Rebels separating from pakistan . 
LOL~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Dont say abt Mujahids ! They can do nth ! Burmese army cleared them since 1988. Let know one thing , Burma is the second drug producing country ! Burmese can easily make BD at rick by playing drugs War .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jarves

I will bet on Burma in Burma vs BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## asad71

Side Effect said:


> Are you kidding me ? Burmans Kings Dominate Burma since long time ago ! you have no chance to say that burman invade other states , Burmese second empire is much bigger than the today map.
> If you say so ,i would say BD is a just part of India or Pakistan .
> you have no history , you have no country . BD appear as a country , separating from pakistan .
> Burmese built thier first country since 9 century , BD hav any evidence to prove that they found a country ?
> Never , BD became a country of Rebels separating from pakistan .
> LOL~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Dont say abt Mujahids ! They can do nth ! Burmese army cleared them since 1988. Let know one thing , Burma is the second drug producing country ! Burmese can easily make BD at rick by playing drugs War .


Why don't you read Aung San Su Kyi's Freedom from Fear?


----------



## ExtraOdinary

jarves said:


> I will bet on Burma in Burma vs BD.


Most likely a stalemate, Burmese have superior military hardware while BD has better economy, plus if BD tries to do anything stupid like supporting Islamic terrorists, they will be spanked by India too. And also China will support Burma anyday over BD, BD is worth little in terms of strategic importance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jarves

ExtraOdinary said:


> Most likely a stalemate, Burmese have superior military hardware while BD has better economy, plus if BD tries to do anything stupid like supporting Islamic terrorists, they will be spanked by India too. And also China will support Burma anyday over BD, BD is worth little in terms of strategic importance.


BD may have superior economy but there military is very weak to prolong the war and take advantage of the economic factor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

jarves said:


> BD may have superior economy but there military is very weak to prolong the war and ake advantage of the economic factor.


That is the reason the crackhead professional wants to send in terrorists into Myanmar .

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## MooshMoosh

Myanmar?

The same nation who is killing Rohingyas?

I'm outta here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Side Effect

it was written for you coward ! ha ha



MooshMoosh said:


> Myanmar?
> 
> The same nation who is killing Rohingyas?
> 
> I'm outta here.


So far so good

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

ratang said:


> Myanmar Air Force is planning a procurement program for a squadron of C212-400 Short Range Aircraft. It is also interested in buying the CN235-220 Medium Range Maritime Patrol Aircraft. However, the military embargo against Myanmar is the main current constraint in producing aircrafts for Myanmar Air Force. Some suppliers have already declared that they are unable to supply engine and propeller parts for planes sold to Myanmar.



when your country will sign the contract with us? the Philippine already signed the contract for their C-212 acquisition programme with us and Brunei too, in near future they will seal the contract for their MPA/ASW planes programme

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kutuzov

A Harbin Z-9 ASW test landing on the flight deck of Myanmar Navy frigate F 11. Myanmar acquired four Z-9 ASW helicopters from China and first helicopter delivered in Feb 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kutuzov

Myanmar Navy light frigate F 771 test firing C 802A AShM.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kutuzov

*240 mm MLRS of Myanmar Army*






*122mm MLRS of Myanmar Army*










*SH 1 155 mm truck mounted SP Howitzer of Myanmar Army*






*Nora B 52 155 mm truck mounted SP Howitzer of Myanmar Army*






*M845P 155 mm Howitzer of Myanmar Army*










*KH 179 155 mm Howitzer of Myanmar Army*






*D 30-2 122 mm Howitzer of Myanmar Army*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side Effect

Kutuzov said:


> A Harbin Z-9 ASW test landing on the flight deck of Myanmar Navy frigate F 11. Myanmar acquired four Z-9 ASW helicopters from China and first helicopter delivered in Feb 2014.


According to the source , it is not Z-9. It is Eurocopter AS-365.
Myanmar Navy seems to buy Z-9 too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kutuzov

*VT 1A (MBT 2000) of Myanmar Army.* VT 1A is the heavily upgraded variant of MBT 2000, with new interior, turret, gun, electronics and armour. It has a 1300 horsepower engine.













*T 72S tanks of Myanmar Army.* T 72 S of Myanmar Army is fitted with a 125mm D-81 smoothbore gun, a 7.62mm co-axial machine gun and a 12.7mm air defence machine gun mounted on the commander's cupola. The T-72S carries 45 rounds of 125mm ammunition, 22 rounds of which are carried on an automatic loading carousel. The gun fires separate loading armour-piercing discarding sabot rounds (APDS), high-explosive anti-tank (HEAT) rounds and high-explosive fragmentation (HE-FRAG) projectiles. Fire accuracy is attained by a laser rangefinder sight, ballistic computer and a thermal barrel sleeve. Dual-axis stabilisation ensures effective firing on the move. The tank's anti-armour missile system is the 9K120 Svir (Nato codename AT-11 Sniper), designed by the KBP Instrument Design Bureau, Tula. The system is intended to engage tanks fitted with ERA as well as low-flying air targets. It has a range of 100m to 4,000m and firing requires the tank to be stationary. The system's 9M119 missile has semi-automatic laser beamriding guidance. The gun's automatic loader will feed both ordnance and missiles













*Type 59D tanks of Myanmar Army.* Type 59D of Myanmar Army fitted with a long-barrel Type 83A 105mm rifled gun which is capable of firing standard 105mm APFSDS, HEAT, and HEAT-FRAG rounds. When firing APFSDS rounds, this gun has an armour penetration capability of 600mm at a distance of 2,000m. It can also fire the 105mm gun-launched anti-tank guided missile (ATGM) derived from the Russian 9K116 Bastion (NATO codename: AT-10 Stabber) technology. With a maximum range of 5.2km and an armour penetration capability of 700mm, the missile is also capable of engaging slow-flying helicopters. Fire accuracy is attained by the Type 37A light spot fire-control system originally developed for the Type 80 MBT. The system consists of dual-way stabilisation, ballistic computer, an integrated laser rangefinder and commander sight, and a gunner sight with image intensifier night vision (1,400m range). Alternatively the gunner sight could be fitted with a more advanced thermal imager night vision, which has a maximum range of 2,100m. The driver also has a image intensifier night vision with a maximum range of 400m. The tank’s fire-control has a reaction time of 6 seconds against static target and 9 seconds against moving target. The Type 59D is added with the Chinese indigenous FY series ERA plates on the front of the hull and turret. With this package, the tank’s protection against the kinetic armour-piercing round and HEAT round had increased by 180~260% and 200~300% respectively. According to the test results, the tank can survive a direct hit by the 105mm APFSDS round at a distance of 2,000m. Additionally, the tank is fitted with an automatic fire and explosion suppression system.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aliaselin

Kutuzov said:


> *VT 1A (MBT 2000) of Myanmar Army.* VT 1A is the heavily upgraded variant of MBT 2000, with new interior, turret, gun, electronics and armour. It has a 1300 horsepower engine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *T 72S tanks of Myanmar Army.* T 72 S of Myanmar Army is fitted with a 125mm D-81 smoothbore gun, a 7.62mm co-axial machine gun and a 12.7mm air defence machine gun mounted on the commander's cupola. The T-72S carries 45 rounds of 125mm ammunition, 22 rounds of which are carried on an automatic loading carousel. The gun fires separate loading armour-piercing discarding sabot rounds (APDS), high-explosive anti-tank (HEAT) rounds and high-explosive fragmentation (HE-FRAG) projectiles. Fire accuracy is attained by a laser rangefinder sight, ballistic computer and a thermal barrel sleeve. Dual-axis stabilisation ensures effective firing on the move. The tank's anti-armour missile system is the 9K120 Svir (Nato codename AT-11 Sniper), designed by the KBP Instrument Design Bureau, Tula. The system is intended to engage tanks fitted with ERA as well as low-flying air targets. It has a range of 100m to 4,000m and firing requires the tank to be stationary. The system's 9M119 missile has semi-automatic laser beamriding guidance. The gun's automatic loader will feed both ordnance and missiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Type 59D tanks of Myanmar Army.* Type 59D of Myanmar Army fitted with a long-barrel Type 83A 105mm rifled gun which is capable of firing standard 105mm APFSDS, HEAT, and HEAT-FRAG rounds. When firing APFSDS rounds, this gun has an armour penetration capability of 600mm at a distance of 2,000m. It can also fire the 105mm gun-launched anti-tank guided missile (ATGM) derived from the Russian 9K116 Bastion (NATO codename: AT-10 Stabber) technology. With a maximum range of 5.2km and an armour penetration capability of 700mm, the missile is also capable of engaging slow-flying helicopters. Fire accuracy is attained by the Type 37A light spot fire-control system originally developed for the Type 80 MBT. The system consists of dual-way stabilisation, ballistic computer, an integrated laser rangefinder and commander sight, and a gunner sight with image intensifier night vision (1,400m range). Alternatively the gunner sight could be fitted with a more advanced thermal imager night vision, which has a maximum range of 2,100m. The driver also has a image intensifier night vision with a maximum range of 400m. The tank’s fire-control has a reaction time of 6 seconds against static target and 9 seconds against moving target. The Type 59D is added with the Chinese indigenous FY series ERA plates on the front of the hull and turret. With this package, the tank’s protection against the kinetic armour-piercing round and HEAT round had increased by 180~260% and 200~300% respectively. According to the test results, the tank can survive a direct hit by the 105mm APFSDS round at a distance of 2,000m. Additionally, the tank is fitted with an automatic fire and explosion suppression system.



Are you sure VT1A use 1300HP engine? If so, then it is not 6-TD from Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yan aung

Bangladesh navy Seals said:


> Still have a doubt !!! Burmis Army has *SLC-2 radars ? Since when ? didn't got any link . and the photo belongs to Chines army .*


myanmar army has SLC-2A(enhanced version)- not SLC-2 ... in SLC-2 the control vehicle and the radar vehicle are seperated .. but SLC-2A has only one vehicle ... all systems are combined..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

madokafc said:


> when your country will sign the contract with us? the Philippine already signed the contract for their C-212 acquisition programme with us and Brunei too, in near future they will seal the contract for their MPA/ASW planes programme


it will be soon.. bro.. we have to take much time coz of US n EU sanctions..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Bangladesh navy Seals said:


> Still have a doubt !!! Burmis Army has *SLC-2 radars ? Since when ? didn't got any link . and the photo belongs to Chines army .*


ha ha... Now,BD kids can only say '' these photos belongs to Chinese army, not Myanmar army.. Created by myanmar boys " when we show what we have.. Hay, accept the truth, it will make u feel better...


----------



## Aung Zaya

Bangladesh navy Seals said:


> First of all Some time I see in this forum some Burmis uneducated morons post as a comment that they have better economy than Bangladesh . Here just a little information for those uneducated morons . Bangladeshi Economy 4+ times better than those Shitty economy though this economical information Based on old information (for Bangladesh) now its upgraded but its okay (exact information) for Myanmar . You guys are uneducated morons and everyone know the reality of Burmis Monkeys
> they came here for their English Class
> 
> Moron Moron Everywhere LOL Poor Burmis we are 4 times better than your shitty Country !!!!


really.., is it sure myanmar is such poor country..? have u ever seen this kind of car in BD road like myanmar..??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kutuzov

*Frigates of Myanmar Navy *

*















*

*In 2012, Myanmar Navy has taken delivery of two Type 053H1 class frigates from PR China. These ships were upgraded extensively by Myanmar Navy. Uupgrades to frigates include the replacing of HY 2 anti ship missiles by more lethal C 802A missiles and installing of new sensors. Type 053H1 they bought recently are just as a stop-gap before their own frigates are ready. Myanmar Navy plans to build six frigates. Myanmar Navy frigates combine Russia, India, China and western weapon system. These ships are to be equipped with Kh-35E anti-ship missiles, Oto Melara 76 mm Super Rapid Cannons, AK-630 6-barrel 30 mm CIWS guns and Chinese ASW rockets and torpedoes. Radars and electronic systems are mainly from Bharat Electronics of India.Myanmar is more interested in building their own ships with the help of chinese engineers. First indigenous frigate, F11 Aung Zeya, entered service in 2011. Second ship of Aung Zeya class, F 12 Kyan Sit Thar, is expected to enter service in 2014 and which is the Myanmar Navy’s first stealth frigate. Third ship F 14 is launched in early 2014 and expected to enter service in late 2014 or early 2014. Construction of F 15 is already started in early 2014. *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kutuzov

Myanmar Army is currently operating 212 MBT 2000s and they became the backbone of Myanmar Armour Corps. MBT 2000 are organized into 4 armour regiments. Older Type 69II are phased out of active service and and degraded to the training tanks and replaced by the newly inducted MBT 2000 fleet since 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## burmese python

Kutuzov said:


> *Frigates of Myanmar Navy *
> 
> *
> View attachment 22561
> View attachment 22562
> View attachment 22563
> View attachment 22564
> View attachment 22565
> *
> 
> *In 2012, Myanmar Navy has taken delivery of two Type 053H1 class frigates from PR China. These ships were upgraded extensively by Myanmar Navy. Uupgrades to frigates include the replacing of HY 2 anti ship missiles by more lethal C 802A missiles and installing of new sensors. Type 053H1 they bought recently are just as a stop-gap before their own frigates are ready. Myanmar Navy plans to build six frigates. Myanmar Navy frigates combine Russia, India, China and western weapon system. These ships are to be equipped with Kh-35E anti-ship missiles, Oto Melara 76 mm Super Rapid Cannons, AK-630 6-barrel 30 mm CIWS guns and Chinese ASW rockets and torpedoes. Radars and electronic systems are mainly from Bharat Electronics of India.Myanmar is more interested in building their own ships with the help of chinese engineers. First indigenous frigate, F11 Aung Zeya, entered service in 2011. Second ship of Aung Zeya class, F 12 Kyan Sit Thar, is expected to enter service in 2014 and which is the Myanmar Navy’s first stealth frigate. Third ship F 14 is launched in early 2014 and expected to enter service in late 2014 or early 2014. Construction of F 15 is already started in early 2014. *


Myanmar may have bought new anti-ship missiles from China: Kanwa
Staff Reporter 2013-08-02 13:54 (GMT+8)

The C-602 anti-ship missile is the export version of the YJ-602. (Internet photo)

Myanmar may have become the first foreign nation to import the C-602 anti-ship missile from China according to Kanwa Defense Review, a magazine published by Andrei Pinkov, a military analyst from Canada.

The PLA Navy is currently the only operator of the YJ-602 anti-ship missile designed by the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation based in Beijing. However, a source from the Chinese defense industry told Kanwa Defense Review that the C-602, the export version of the missile, had recently been sold to an unknown nation, which is very likely to be Myanmar.

If this report is true, the article said Myanmar's navy will have the best anti-ship missile of any country in Southeast Asia. Myanmar currently deploys two other types of anti-ship missile from China, the C-802 and C-802A, it said. Reports in Russian media meanwhile state that the anti-ship missiles on board two of Myanmar's most advanced frigates, the F11 and F12, are the Russian-built Kh35 with a range of 130 kilometers, but Kanwa Defense Review said they are more likely to be C-602 missiles judging from their size.

Since the two Myanmar frigates each have a displacement of over 3,000 tonnes, the article said the missile launchers on these two vessels should be able to carry eight Kh35 missiles. However, a photo shows only four missiles in the launchers, suggesting they are likely to be the 6.1-meter-long C-602 rather than the 3.85-meter-long Kh35. Kanwa Defense Review said even larger PLA ships like the Type 052C guided missile destroyer with its displacement of 7,000 tonnes is able to carry only eight YJ-602 missiles.

Kanwa also said Myanmar is constructing a stealth missile boat with the hull number 491 which looks very similar to the 500-tonne fast attack craft the PLA Navy turned over to Pakistan last year. The new stealth missile boat will likely carry the C-802 or C-802A like its counterpart in Pakistan, the article said. This demonstrates that China still has strong influence over Myanmar despite the end of the nation's military regime. Islamabad is also negotiating with Beijing to purchase the C-602 missile, according to Kanwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jarves

Wow funny usernames,@burmese python LMAO!!!!

Bw-Welcome to the forum. 

@yan aung Welcome to the forum 

@Kutuzov Welcome to the forum 

@Mockingjay Welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## burmese python

jarves said:


> Wow funny usernames,@burmese python LMAO!!!!
> 
> Bw-Welcome to the thanks bro!


----------



## jarves

burmese python said:


> Thanks bro!


I see a lot of people from Myanmar have joined this forum and @Bangladesh navy Seals is nowhere to be seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## burmese python

jarves said:


> I see a lot of people from Myanmar have joined this forum and @Bangladesh navy Seals is nowhere to be seen.


I think he run out of photos and data hehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

burmese python said:


> I think he run out of photos and data hehe


I think you guys should open more threads about Myanmar in field other than military,I am sure that many people on this forum will be interested in Myanmar affairs just like me.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## burmese python

jarves said:


> I think you guys should open more threads about Myanmar in field other than military,I am sure that many people on this forum will be interested in Myanmar affairs just like me.


Don't worry bro! We'll work on it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jarves

burmese python said:


> Don't worry bro! We'll work on it


Ok i will wait

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## burmese python

Bangladesh navy Seals said:


> your points doesn't make any sense
> 
> 1. You are a Moron because F-7BGI was stop-gap fighter for BAF Its good here some Info
> F-7BGI
> ---------------------
> 1>F-7 BGI has a speed of Mach 2.2
> 2> It got 7 Hardpoints to carry Air to Air missiles , Laser guided bomb,GPS Guided Bombs, Drop tanks
> 3> Full glass cockpit
> 4> can carry 3000 kg Bomb
> 5> F-7 BGI has KLJ-6F radar Fire control Radar with 86 km+ Range which is near BVR or BVR considering what is the silver lining between them and can track 6 and engage 2 enemy aircraft (according to some news)
> 6> F-7 BGI can carry C-704 Antiship Missiles
> 7> afterburner: F-7 BGI (82 kN) thrust
> 8>Missiles are currently unknown for F-7 BGI but they can fire the 70-75 km range PL-12,PL-11 (according to some source) and also PL-2, PL-5, PL-7, PL-8, PL-9,PL-9C Magic R.550, AIM-9 .LS-6,LT-2,Unguided bomb ETC
> 9>F-7 BGI got J-7G2 Airframe with double delta wing.
> 10>G-limit: +8 g / -3 g Same for Both
> 11> Service ceiling: 17,500 m (57,420 ft)
> 12> It got 3 Multi functional displays and Hotase
> 
> 
> F-7 BG
> ---------
> 1. F-7BG 2200 km range
> 2. F-7BG has an aerodynamically superior design.
> 3. F-7BG has superior cannon armament; F-7BG has 2x 30mm cannon while Bison has 1x 23mm cannon.
> 4. F-7BG has superior HMS with +/-90°
> 5. F-7BG has efficient and reliable engine.
> 6. F-7BG has better cockpit and man machine interface.
> 7. F-7BG has full night time operations capability, with night vision goggles compatibility.
> 8. Multimode radar with BVR capability. F-7BG (BAF), F-7G (PLAAF) can fire the advanced PL-12 MRAAM with range of 70+km.(according to the Some source)
> 9. F-7BG has more fuel.
> 10. F-7BG has greater strike capability with the capability to deliver 2x LS-6 PGMs which are comparable to US JDAM and have range of 60km, additionally it can carry 250/500kg low-drag general-purpose or anti-runway bombs, BL755 600lb cluster bomb, 200kg anti-runway bomb as well as 57/90/130mm unguided rockets. F-7BG has night strike capability with Stand off Raptor 1 (H2) and LGB capability.
> 11. F-7BG has greater AAM options; AIM-9, PL-2/2A, PL-5B, PL-7, PL-9C, R.550 and Russian R-series AAMs.(PL-11.12 according to some source)
> 12. F-7BG has greater climb rate.
> 13. F-7BG has a greater maximum speed; F-7BG (Mach 2.35)
> 14. F-7BG does not have any stalling issues due to the merged double-delta wing design. The strong vortex of the inner wing re-energises the boundary layer of the outer wing, preventing span-wise flow towards the tips. This allows even more carefree manoeuvring at ultra-low speeds.
> 15. F-7BG has better RWR.
> 16. F-7BG has MAW sensors on rear, starboard and port sides.
> 17. F-7BG is more manoeuvrable with a G-Limit of around +8.5.
> 18. F-7BG can operate from shorter runways; it has lower take-off and landing speeds and distances.
> 19. F-7BG has a greater turning rate; with maximum instantaneous turn rate of 25.2 degrees/sec while the maximum sustained turn rate is around 16 degrees/sec.
> 20. F-7BG has 84% combat effectiveness.
> 21. F-7BG is 43% better in close combat.
> 22. The trainer version of the F-7BG; the tandem twin-seat FT-7BG is also combat fully capable; it has 1x 30mm cannon and 4 hardpoints which can fire PL-7 and PL-9C AAMs as well as PGMs, LGBs, unguided bombs and rockets.
> #F-7BGI
> 
> 2. *increased you defence budget by 12% Hahahahahahahah Morons . Hahahahahah you are responsible If i die laughing today . We use less than 1% of our total GDP its 2.5 or 2.6 billion usd while i got a news u guys use 12% but less than 2.3 which proved your fucked economy . ( I said in a post Bangladeshi economy 4+ times better than this Fucked economy ) Hahahah Boy our military Budget is for maintenance our Military as well such as weapons maintenance cost,salaries ETC new weapons budget comes from another source such as we bought 1 billion USD's weapons from China and Russia in 2009,1.5 billion naval weapons from China in 2009,1.5 billion for Submarine base and Submarine,1 billion BD,Ruski weapon deal 2013 E.T.C . those money came from another sources .you are following wiki Wow !!
> View attachment 16188
> 
> 
> 3.LOL First learn the ABC of Military what types of ADR USED by Burmis Monkeys I mean their military ? Is there any AESA radar like JH-16 ? C4I system ? your country uses junk 1960's junk weapons . its the real fact.
> 
> 4.Hahahahahahah Cant hold my laugh again  :'D boy do you know F-7M is a old variant of F-7 Elta EL/M-2032 air-to-air radar ? since when ?  If they published it, then It will be a moron source called Jane's Intelligence Review . and why are you showing your own made Information MAF has 24 F-7M old junk.Do you kno Bangladesh used the same variant of F-7 ? It was F-7MB removed now i mean no longer use F-7MB since 2011  . By your comments you proved that you are a moron Python 3 is a Isreali Missile cant match with Chines system like you are a moron said Your Junk MIg's upgraded in Isreal to carry Kh missile Stupids first learn ABC of Military :v
> F-7MB same as F-7M
> View attachment 16191
> 
> 
> 5. . .. Myanmar is overhauling MiG 29 and Mi 17 in Meik Htilar AB, while you are taking pride on overhauling old PT 6 and F 7. Since 2002 Myanmar AF is overhauling all fixed and rotary wings internally in Meik Htilar AB. They even assembling K8G locally there. LOL LOL LOL LOL LOl LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaha you are overhauling Mig-29 right,PT6 and F-7 ,assembling K8G locally there ? Pls kill your self or kill me LOL
> 
> 6.Bangladesh's A-5 upgraded by China so now they can carry Guide missiles both air to air and air to surface (2000 kg load capability still a lot more better than K-8 though we ordered 10 jl-8 as a Basic trainer air craft . we are going to replace our A-5's by 24 Yak-130 which is a 5th generation trainer aircraft + it will increase the groiund attack capability of BAF (I already post the capability of a Yak-130)
> View attachment 16190
> 
> 
> 7. Hahahhahahahahah I am not a moron like some burmis here. I said the exact Information I got it from official source newspaper (I mentioned ) its said by our PM . Remember Bangabandhu Aeronautical Centre, The centre has been established aimed at maintenance of the aircraft of the BAF by own engineers and technicians with own resources. BAF official sources said the centre is expected to manufacture prototype of a jet aircraft by 2021.
> View attachment 16189
> 
> 
> 8.I already saw some morons blog and Buris military pages consist of Fake and Morons thinking . So you are trying to prove them as a good source ? WOW !!! LOL
> *


 (Python 3 is a Isreali Missile cant match with Chines system like you are a moron said Your Junk MIg's upgraded in Isreal to carry Kh missile Stupids first learn ABC of Military) errr! If ur a air warfare expat U should aware of what is mig21 lancer and mig 29 sniper( which is more superior than Indian UPG),im not trying to say nor I'm not gonna say there's is 1squardon of mig 29 sniper in Myanmar airforce inventory since 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mockingjay

jarves said:


> Wow funny usernames,@burmese python LMAO!!!!
> 
> Bw-Welcome to the forum.
> 
> @yan aung Welcome to the forum
> 
> @Kutuzov Welcome to the forum
> 
> @Mockingjay Welcome to the forum



Hey bro, Thank you. That's very nice to get such a welcome here. have a good day.


----------



## ViXuyen

Any pictures of Myanmar's Buk-M1 or Tor-M1 ?


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Aung Zaya said:


> really.., is it sure myanmar is such poor country..? have u ever seen this kind of car in BD road like myanmar..??
> View attachment 22543
> View attachment 22544



Nice probably from some rich elite in the country. (everyone has them) 

It's a bigstep forward for Burma. Before even the wife of Myanmar's top generals when visited Indonesia to go shopping they just go to a convenience store & they paid using currency from the 60s.


----------



## yan aung

ratang said:


> Those are not QBZ, those are Burmese copy of QBZ, MA-5. see my pose on the page 5.


bro MA-5 is pistol..... this may be MA-1 MK-3 .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side Effect

ViXuyen said:


> Any pictures of Myanmar's Buk-M1 or Tor-M1 ?


No , we don't hav , we expect to show them in this 2014 myanmar armed forces day . But gov showed only pechora 2m , iglas and guns . For MBT , we thought gov will show mbt 2000s , but new military leaders prefer to show indigenous products , so they showed Type-59M tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Nice probably from some rich elite in the country. (everyone has them)
> 
> It's a bigstep forward for Burma. Before even the wife of Myanmar's top generals when visited Indonesia to go shopping they just go to & they paid using currency from the 60s.


are u BD..?? u are not BD. this is none of ur business.. ok ?? DO U SEE MY HIGHLIGHT..?? BD navy seal said MM is Poor Country.. so i prove my country isnt such country.. yes.. eveyone may have Buggati but BD hasnt.. Our General'wife go to store for shopping and pay for what she buy is not for ur laugh.. >.<

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Erik Karlsson

Kutuzov said:


> *Frigates of Myanmar Navy *
> 
> *
> View attachment 22561
> View attachment 22562
> View attachment 22563
> View attachment 22564
> View attachment 22565
> *
> 
> *In 2012, Myanmar Navy has taken delivery of two Type 053H1 class frigates from PR China. These ships were upgraded extensively by Myanmar Navy. Uupgrades to frigates include the replacing of HY 2 anti ship missiles by more lethal C 802A missiles and installing of new sensors. Type 053H1 they bought recently are just as a stop-gap before their own frigates are ready. Myanmar Navy plans to build six frigates. Myanmar Navy frigates combine Russia, India, China and western weapon system. These ships are to be equipped with Kh-35E anti-ship missiles, Oto Melara 76 mm Super Rapid Cannons, AK-630 6-barrel 30 mm CIWS guns and Chinese ASW rockets and torpedoes. Radars and electronic systems are mainly from Bharat Electronics of India.Myanmar is more interested in building their own ships with the help of chinese engineers. First indigenous frigate, F11 Aung Zeya, entered service in 2011. Second ship of Aung Zeya class, F 12 Kyan Sit Thar, is expected to enter service in 2014 and which is the Myanmar Navy’s first stealth frigate. Third ship F 14 is launched in early 2014 and expected to enter service in late 2014 or early 2014. Construction of F 15 is already started in early 2014. *


Was F14 built in Myanmar????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Aung Zaya said:


> are u BD..?? u are not BD. this is none of ur business.. ok ?? DO U SEE MY HIGHLIGHT..?? BD navy seal said MM is Poor Country.. so i prove my country isnt such country.. yes.. eveyone may have Buggati but BD hasnt.. Our General'wife go to store for shopping and pay for what she buy is not for ur laugh.. >.<



We both hail from crapsack third world of a country no need to hide it. The BD poster technically just saying it what it is. That Myanmar is poor if you're rich you don't need to bring in a huge amount of investments into the country. When you showed that Buggati you pretty much showed me how deep the gap between the rich & the poor in Burma/Myanmar. Your elite can buy fancy cars, but how about the average bloke.... Yesh. Even the average Burmese would prefer to be Bangladeshi if given the option. Don't think showing a Buggati is somehow reflective of Myanmar actual economic state.


----------



## jarves

@Reashot Xigwin You mean to say in HDI BD ranks better than Myanmar??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

jarves said:


> @Reashot Xigwin You mean to say in HDI BD ranks better than Myanmar??


----------



## jarves

Yeah you are right,just checked it,it is three places below BD,i used to think that Myanmar is more devloped than India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kutuzov

Manmar Navy's most impressive growth has been in its frigate fleet. Myanmar Navy launched its third indigenous frigate on 29th March 2014 at the Thilawa Naval Dockyard. The ship was christened F 14 Sin Phyu Shin. Sin Phyu Shin was the king of the ancient Myanmar who conquered the Kingdom of Thailand in the 1700s AD. He also resisted and defeated the mighty neighbour China in the northern Myanmar.
F 14 became the second Stealth frigate for the Myanmar Navy and used the same hull and propulsion as the preceding F 12 frigate, which had also been built by Thilawa Naval Dockyard. While the F 12 used a mixture of Russian and Chinese systems, the F 14 used predominantly Chinese systems, with a few sensors being notable exceptions. The F 14 is designed for the fleet air defence role, and will be mounted with Type 346 radar and HQ-9 air defence missiles. It will also carry C 602 anti-ship missiles which has the maximum range of 280 km. Aviation facilities included a rear hangar and flight deck for one Ka-28-A or Z-9 helicopter.
Myanmar Navy since 2010 has put into service three indigenous frigates of which two are stealth design with rear hangar. Keel laying ceremony of the fourth indigenous frigate F 15 was held in the late 2013. Myanmay Navy also acquired two Type 053 frigates from China in 2011 and upgraded with C 802A SSM. Therefore Myanmar Navy is currently operating 2 Type 053H frigates and 1 indigenous Aung Zeya class frigate. Second indigenous frigate F 12 is ongoing sea trial and expected to enter service in late 2014. Third indigenous frigate F 14 will join Navy in 2015. F 15. fourth indienous frigate is expected to enter service by 2016. Myanmar is planning to build six figates of (108 metre ) Aung Zeya class and four (122 metre ) modifid Aung Zeya class in the Thilawa Naval Dockyard. Apart from thst frigates Myanmar Navy is also operatng two light frigates. F 771 and F 772.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

jarves said:


> Yeah you are right,just checked it,it is three places below BD,i used to think that Myanmar is more devloped than India.



On the Capital Naypidaw its the most developed. Other places not so much.


----------



## Side Effect

Erik Karlsson said:


> Was F14 built in Myanmar????


Yes it was

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Erik Karlsson

Side Effect said:


> Yes it was
> View attachment 22866


that's impressive !!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kutuzov

New stealth frigate for Myanmar Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Reashot Xigwin said:


> We both hail from crapsack third world of a country no need to hide it. The BD poster technically just saying it what it is. That Myanmar is poor if you're rich you don't need to bring in a huge amount of investments into the country. When you showed that Buggati you pretty much showed me how deep the gap between the rich & the poor in Burma/Myanmar. Your elite can buy fancy cars, but how about the average bloke.... Yesh. Even the average Burmese would prefer to be Bangladeshi if given the option. Don't think showing a Buggati is somehow reflective of Myanmar actual economic state.


Yes.. I understand this.. We don't hide and we always commit we are poor and we need more investment from foreign countries .. But according to BD navy seal said.. Myanmar has nothing with small economy.. I just show that he was WRONG.. LOL.. That's I said BD talk too much without brain.. Trust me IF GIVEN THE OPTION, NO ONE OF MYANMAR WOULD CHOOSE BD.. LOL BIG JOKE.. IF GIVEN THE OPTION THEY MAY CHOOSE THAI, INDIA, CHINA BUT NOT BD.. and tell me bro Who want to live in the land of high tax, large population, large density, high crimes and flooded every year.. Don't dream bro.. Myanmar has enough space for his every single people..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ViXuyen

I think Myanmar land and naval forces are stronger than Thailand. Thailand is stronger than Myanmar in the air force department. However, if Myanmar has the Buk and Tor missile systems to go along with the Pechora 2M, Myanmar will easily neutralize Thailand's airforce. Hence, I will rank Myanmar military to be stronger than Thailand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kutuzov

*MBT 2000 of Myanmar Army.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Nice probably from some rich elite in the country. (everyone has them)
> 
> It's a bigstep forward for Burma. Before even the wife of Myanmar's top generals when visited Indonesia to go shopping they just go to a convenience store & they paid using currency from the 60s.



LOL..  Again.. Hay, bro.. Could I give u 1 suggestion..? If ur general spend much money for himself when they go abroad.. Don't talk to another.. It make ur General get trouble..  

Spending too much money by a general is not to proud.. Our general's wife went to convenience store fro shopping and paid for what she buy that she can afford... It show they are loyal to our country.. 

As for ur talk, u mean ur General can spend much money... ?? 
Ohh I see.. That's why.. BD has only aging MiG-29 while Myanmar has at least 36.. Although BD has greater GDP..
hay Bro.. Do u think it is strange in the case of " 800 million for 24 Yak-130 ".. I think Ur PM may worth million dollars from this buying..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

new photo of F14..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kutuzov

Exercise Sea Shield 2014: Myanmar Naval exercise in Bay of Bengal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Aung Zaya said:


> LOL..  Again.. Hay, bro.. Could I give u 1 suggestion..? If ur general spend much money for himself when they go abroad.. Don't talk to another.. It make ur General get trouble..
> 
> Spending too much money by a general is not to proud.. Our general's wife went to convenience store fro shopping and paid for what she buy that she can afford... It show they are loyal to our country..
> 
> As for ur talk, u mean ur General can spend much money... ??
> Ohh I see.. That's why.. BD has only aging MiG-29 while Myanmar has at least 36.. Although BD has greater GDP..
> hay Bro.. Do u think it is strange in the case of " 800 million for 24 Yak-130 ".. I think Ur PM may worth million dollars from this buying..



General are suppose to be rich by trade like Doctors or Lawyers. LOL you should see the General wives they visit a convenience store while wearing expensive dresses like they're going to a party & what makes it even more funnier is that they paid using currency from the 60s. The whole store burst out laughing.

Don't Myanmar even have convenience store back home?


----------



## Kutuzov

Reashot Xigwin said:


> General are suppose to be rich by trade like Doctors or Lawyers. LOL you should see the General wives they visit a convenience store while wearing expensive dresses like they're going to a party & what makes it even more funnier is that they paid using currency from the 60s. The whole store burst out laughing.
> 
> Don't Myanmar even have convenience store back home?


 

*Off topic. 
So do not troll here.
This thread is just for sharing military knowledge.
We also know about your leaders too. Your ex-president General Suharto is ranked 1 among the world most corrupted leaders. Transparency International placed him at the top of the corruption table. He stole 35 bn $ during his reign.
Different countries may have different weaknesses.
However our countries have very good relationship since 1960s. 
So I request both of you to stop off topic and trolling.*

*@Aung Zaya @Reashot Xigwin*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Reashot Xigwin said:


> General are suppose to be rich by trade like Doctors or Lawyers. LOL you should see the General wives they visit a convenience store while wearing expensive dresses like they're going to a party & what makes it even more funnier is that they paid using currency from the 60s. The whole store burst out laughing.
> 
> Don't Myanmar even have convenience store back home?



Where is the point u laugh..? Going convenience store with expansive dress is funny..? :/ BTW Do u mean ur general do business.. ? A big Lol.. They can not focus only on military and defence.. ? Can they do business for himself while they are in service..? If so , BD has great generals.. Congratz BD..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Kutuzov said:


> *Off topic.
> So do not troll here.
> This thread is just for sharing military knowledge.
> We also know about your leaders too. Your ex-president is ranked 1 among the world most corrupted leaders. Transparency International placed him at the top of the corruption table. He stole 35 bn $ during his reign.
> Different countries may have different weaknesses.
> However our countries have very good relationship since 1960s.
> So I request both of you to stop off topic and trolling.*
> 
> *@Aung Zaya @Reashot Xigwin*


Ok.. Bro..  they make me a big laugh.. He he..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kutuzov

*















*


*Exercise Sea Shield 2014: Myanmar Naval exercise in the Bay of Bengal*

Myanmar Navy has just conducted a joint naval exercise codenamed "Exercise Sea Sield 2014. The exercise completed in 22 March 2014 through various activities, including launching of surface to surface missiles and surface to air missiles, Rocket Depth Charge (RDC), surface firing and naval commando assault, in the Bay of Bengal.
The naval exercise is conducted as the continuation of the Exercise Anaw Ya Htar, an exercise jointly carried out by the Army and Air Force in the Feb near central strategic town of Meik Hti Lar.
Army chief Senior General Min Aung Hlaing and other high officials watched the exercise. The Navy organises the exercise as part of strengthening the naval capabilities in sea warfare. The naval exercise was held with a view to protecting the country’s maritime boundary and off shore resources
Surface to surface missiles were launcged from the frigates F 11, F 21, F 23 and F 771 and for the first time that the F 11 launched surface to air missiles to the target drone.
20 warships including three frigates, two light frigates, six FACs (Missile) and other smaller vassels participated in the exercise.
Two BN 2 Islander maritime patrol aircraft and an Eurocopter AS-365 also participated in the exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kutuzov

Air Defence Systems of Myanmar Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Kutuzov said:


> *Off topic.
> So do not troll here.
> This thread is just for sharing military knowledge.
> We also know about your leaders too. Your ex-president General Suharto is ranked 1 among the world most corrupted leaders. Transparency International placed him at the top of the corruption table. He stole 35 bn $ during his reign.
> Different countries may have different weaknesses.
> However our countries have very good relationship since 1960s.
> So I request both of you to stop off topic and trolling.*
> 
> *@Aung Zaya @Reashot Xigwin*



Was is the key & I don't need to point out Myanmar Junta is even worse. To call them part of the human race is an insult to the human race.



Aung Zaya said:


> Where is the point u laugh..? Going convenience store with expansive dress is funny..? :/ BTW Do u mean ur general do business.. ? A big Lol.. They can not focus only on military and defence.. ? Can they do business for himself while they are in service..? If so , BD has great generals.. Congratz BD..



I'm Indonesian as in the reason why most of you can access the internet now & put you guys on the front news (for positive things this time) . Just parting a funny story about Myanmar upper echelon. Dude don't post another Buggati or fancy sport cars even I felt insulted. Okay I stop with the off-topic post now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yan aung

Last year BD army received new weapons .... NORA B 52 K1 or KI something, PF98 anti-tank missile , Metis-M1 ATGM, Cobra LAVs and sound ranging equipments... Here i have to say something ... NORA B 52 SP howitzer is a good artillery system but u may face some technical errors from that SP howitzer and you will find out the system is not stable while firing ... myanmar also purchased NORA B 52 system from Serbia and we found that it is not a good one... so we stopped buying those systems from Serbia.. and started purchasing SH1 from china ... I am not saying B52 is not good... it is a good one ... but the maximum range of B52 is 31 km .... if your country is able to purchase VLAPS round , you can fire 67 km ... i heard VLAP rounds are very expensive... SH1 can fire 52 km with HEERFBBB rounds .... And we have Soltam and KH179 towed howitzer having maximum range of 39 and 30 km respectively ... I haven't found any photos of MLRS from ur army.. if u have ..please post it .. just for knowledge ... And why ur govt is not upgrading ur artillery ... ur army received Only 18 of B 52s ... but a lot of ATGMs ... and PF98 .. I don't know why ... Cobra is the most impressive among those weapon that you received last year ... the worst purchasing is the sound ranging equipment.. I think sound ranging equipments are not useful in modern warfare... You have to put a lot of microphones behind enemy line ... and its a very complex system ... so i suggest u should stop buying these sound ranging equipments and ... should purchase more advanced counter battery radar ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kutuzov

yan aung said:


> Last year BD army received new weapons .... NORA B 52 K1 or KI something, PF98 anti-tank missile , Metis-M1 ATGM, Cobra LAVs and sound ranging equipments... Here i have to say something ... NORA B 52 SP howitzer is a good artillery system but u may face some technical errors from that SP howitzer and you will find out the system is not stable while firing ... myanmar also purchased NORA B 52 system from Serbia and we found that it is not a good one... so we stopped buying those systems from Serbia.. and started purchasing SH1 from china ... I am not saying B52 is not good... it is a good one ... but the maximum range of B52 is 31 km .... if your country is able to purchase VLAPS round , you can fire 67 km ... i heard VLAP rounds are very expensive... SH1 can fire 52 km with HEERFBBB rounds .... And we have Soltam and KH179 towed howitzer having maximum range of 39 and 30 km respectively ... I haven't found any photos of MLRS from ur army.. if u have ..please post it .. just for knoeledge ... And why ur govt is not upgrading ur artillery ... ur army received Only 18 of B 52s ... but a lot of ATGMs ... and PF98 .. I don't know why ... Cobra is the most impressive among those weapon that you received last year ... the worst purchasing is the sound ranging equipment.. I think sound ranging equipments are not useful in modern warfare... You have to put a lot of microphones behind enemy line ... and its a very complex system ... so i suggest u should stop buying these sound ranging equipments and ... should purchase more advanced counter battery radar ..



BD do have some Type 81 MLRS. I've seen some photos of it. As far as I know, Cobra LAVs are inservice only in BD police and not in military units. If I am not wrong BD is also using few SLC counter battery radars. BD artillery units are not so impressive. They have almost no medium gun. 18 Nora B 52s are the only medium guns in BD inventory. Few 122 mm and 130 mm field guns are not sufficient for the division size operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yan aung

Kutuzov said:


> BD do have some Type 81 MLRS. I've seen some photos of it. As far as I know, Cobra LAVs are inservice only in BD police and not in military units. If I am not wrong BD is also using few SLC counter battery radars. BD artillery units are not so impressive. They have almost no medium gun. 18 Nora B 52s are the only medium guns in BD inventory. Few 122 mm and 130 mm field guns are not sufficient for the division size operations.


Thanks bro! So you mean their artillery is not ready for a large scale conflict.. But if I am not wrong , BD is having PLZ 45 SP howitzer ... but i don't know how many they have ... 
I've read one BD guy is saying MBT-2000 is 3rd generation MBT ... tell him it is 4th Gen MBT pls

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yan aung

jarves said:


> I see a lot of people from Myanmar have joined this forum and @Bangladesh navy Seals is nowhere to be seen.


I think they are underestimating myanmar army... because we bought the modern weapons secretly ... But now BD is trying to upgrade their equipments ... Seeing their future plans are great ... At present time , they must accept BD is not stronger than Myanmar ... And I didn't say Myanmar army is stronger ... There are a lot of members from other countries in this forum... They will say who is stronger ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jarves

yan aung said:


> I think they are underestimating myanmar army... because we bought the modern weapons secretly ... But now BD is trying to upgrade their equipments ... Seeing their future plans are great ... At present time , they must accept BD is not stronger than Myanmar ... And I didn't say Myanmar army is stronger ... There are a lot of members from other countries in this forum... They will say who is stronger ...


Clearly it is Myanmar,You joined the forum little late,If you see the first 5 to 6 pages yu will clearly see how a heated debate took place bw Myanmari's ad BD's.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yan aung

jarves said:


> Clearly it is Myanmar,You joined the forum little late,If you see the first 5 to 6 pages yu will clearly see how a heated debate took place bw Myanmari's ad BD's.


I've been india in 2011 and had a great time with indian friends...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kutuzov

Modernization programme of Myn Army are very precise, dynamic and well synchronized. Defence Industries of Myn Army is well advanced. Building ships locally. Assembling aircrafts locally. Assembling IFVs locally. Producing artillery pieces, radars, MANPADs and all infantry weapons locally. Command an Control networks are upgraded. Logistic systems are also being upgraded. Induction of new weapon systems are still going on. Interaction with foreign countries are growing. Organizational changes are being made. Cooperations with friendly foreign countries are dramatically increased. Myanmar Army is emerging now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yan aung

Myanmar will never intrude to Bangladesh ... Our army is standing to protect National Sovereignty ... So don't worry BD ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

yan aung said:


> Thanks bro! So you mean their artillery is not ready for a large scale conflict.. But if I am not wrong , BD is having PLZ 45 SP howitzer ... but i don't know how many they have ...
> I've read one BD guy is saying MBT-2000 is 3rd generation MBT ... tell him it is 4th Gen MBT pls


the overall defence strategy of Bangladesh is mainly defensive.... taking advantage of a soft ground and several hundred rivers...... only a very small portion of the country can be crossed by tanks or other armoured vehicles.... the landscape is an integral part of BD's defence.... think of Sweden, who have full army units moving on snow vehicles.... 

Bangladesh is a peaceful country, which is why the country hasn't spent more than 1% of GDP behind defence.... diplomacy is far more beneficial for the people in the long run rather than investing behind expensive military hardware.... its only been since 2009 that Bangladesh has started to rebuild/modernize its armed forces, especially the navy..... its gonna take a while for a country to move from a peace footing.... Myanmar had been at war with its own rebels for decades, which left Myanmar much more militarized.... its not a surprise that Myanmar leads Bangladesh in the field of Military..... years of relative isolation has also made Myanmar dependent on its own resources..... Bangladesh defence had been progressing slow, as defence was not a do-or-die thing for decades..... but it all depends on the context of strategy..... and also, diplomacy..... military build-up is only "in case diplomacy fails".....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yan aung

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> the overall defence strategy of Bangladesh is mainly defensive.... taking advantage of a soft ground and several hundred rivers...... only a very small portion of the country can be crossed by tanks or other armoured vehicles.... the landscape is an integral part of BD's defence.... think of Sweden, who have full army units moving on snow vehicles....
> 
> Bangladesh is a peaceful country, which is why the country hasn't spent more than 1% of GDP behind defence.... diplomacy is far more beneficial for the people in the long run rather than investing behind expensive military hardware.... its only been since 2009 that Bangladesh has started to rebuild/modernize its armed forces, especially the navy..... its gonna take a while for a country to move from a peace footing.... Myanmar had been at war with its own rebels for decades, which left Myanmar much more militarized.... its not a surprise that Myanmar leads Bangladesh in the field of Military..... years of relative isolation has also made Myanmar dependent on its own resources..... Bangladesh defence had been progressing slow, as defence was not a do-or-die thing for decades..... but it all depends on the context of strategy..... and also, diplomacy..... military build-up is only "in case diplomacy fails".....


Thanks for ur comment ... I never underestimate other countries ... Ur army is also a strong army ... I have read this whole thread ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

yan aung said:


> Thanks for ur comment ... I never underestimate other countries ... Ur army is also a strong army ... I have read this whole thread ...


well, underestimating others is the worst thing you can do..... 

BD military had gained a lot of reputation as a peacekeeper around the world..... a lot of the military hardware is fully engaged in UN missions abroad.... as I said, its more a peaceful aim rather than anything else..... its only been recent times that Bangladesh has acquired some short-range SAMs..... that just shows how less threatened Bangladesh felt all along.... but the BD military was born out of a liberation war.... so, the spirit lives on.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kutuzov

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> the overall defence strategy of Bangladesh is mainly defensive.... taking advantage of a soft ground and several hundred rivers...... only a very small portion of the country can be crossed by tanks or other armoured vehicles.... the landscape is an integral part of BD's defence.... think of Sweden, who have full army units moving on snow vehicles....
> 
> Bangladesh is a peaceful country, which is why the country hasn't spent more than 1% of GDP behind defence.... diplomacy is far more beneficial for the people in the long run rather than investing behind expensive military hardware.... its only been since 2009 that Bangladesh has started to rebuild/modernize its armed forces, especially the navy..... its gonna take a while for a country to move from a peace footing.... Myanmar had been at war with its own rebels for decades, which left Myanmar much more militarized.... its not a surprise that Myanmar leads Bangladesh in the field of Military..... years of relative isolation has also made Myanmar dependent on its own resources..... Bangladesh defence had been progressing slow, as defence was not a do-or-die thing for decades..... but it all depends on the context of strategy..... and also, diplomacy..... military build-up is only "in case diplomacy fails".....


You have made a very good point.
National doctrine of Myanmar is also based on defensive and non-invasion. Defence in depth is the main strategy of our armed forces.



yan aung said:


> Very first kilo class submarine was delivered to Myanmar
> Myanmar tried to buy modern submarines from Russian in 2013. At 65th anniversary diplomatic relation between Russia and Myanmar, Myanmar agreed to build strong relationship with Russian and open a Russian Cultural center in Yangon. And Russia gave a kilo class submarine and accessories for Myanmar navy. A project636 kilo class submarine (named B-237 Rostov-on-Don) which was docked since 2011 was transfered to Myanmar navy. Overhauling, changing some systems and painting were done in Saint Petersburg. On 1st April 2014 , She started the way to her new home, Myanmar, from her native Saint Petersburg. We believe that Myanmar had been signed $2billion contract to get another second handed Kilo,(named B-394 Komsomolsk Tadjikistana) project877, and submarine accessories from Russia. B-394 is an old project 877 k-class kilo and now she is docking in Saint Petersburg to upgrade as EKM.


Hey. . . . thats not true.
It is an April Fool by the MDW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yan aung

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> well, underestimating others is the worst thing you can do.....
> 
> BD military had gained a lot of reputation as a peacekeeper around the world..... a lot of the military hardware is fully engaged in UN missions abroad.... as I said, its more a peaceful aim rather than anything else..... its only been recent times that Bangladesh has acquired some short-range SAMs..... that just shows how less threatened Bangladesh felt all along.... but the BD military was born out of a liberation war.... so, the spirit lives on.....





Kutuzov said:


> You have made a very good point.
> National doctrine of Myanmar is also based on defensive and non-invasion. Defence in depth is the main strategy of our armed forces.
> 
> 
> Hey. . . . thats not true.
> It is an April Fool by the MDW.


sorry bro my bad ... I will delete it


----------



## Genesis

Burma needs to get its internal conflicts in order. 

The sign that Burma hasn't is a sign of non professionalism in at least part of the army.

China has been through this, I know what not getting rid of insurgencies mean. It means the army wants that threat there to continue their power in certain areas. It means the mistrust of the government by the army towards itself. It means a lot of things and non of it great.


For Burma to be an effective power it needs to finish off any unfinished business and be completely professional. If anything recent wars taught us, it's professionalism wins wars. You don't just place a gun in a person's hand and hope for the best.


----------



## oFFbEAT

Genesis said:


> For Burma to be an effective power it needs to finish off any unfinished business....


what do you mean by that


----------



## burmese python

Genesis said:


> Burma needs to get its internal conflicts in order.
> 
> The sign that Burma hasn't is a sign of non professionalism in at least part of the army.
> 
> China has been through this, I know what not getting rid of insurgencies mean. It means the army wants that threat there to continue their power in certain areas. It means the mistrust of the government by the army towards itself. It means a lot of things and non of it great.
> 
> 
> For Burma to be an effective power it needs to finish off any unfinished business and be completely professional. If anything recent wars taught us, it's professionalism wins wars. You don't just place a gun in a person's hand and hope for the best.


 nah! Mate u really need to have some historical knowlege about our internal conflicts, we had 135 ethnic groups and over 120 arms groups, most of them r fighting for their self rule state and democracy but in fact most of them r heavily involve in drug trade and illegal logging busniess, it's not that we r incapable to get rid of them just that we r sick and tired of countless and baseless acuse over human right issue, imaging when ur dealing w insurgency that didn't wear uniform, who act like ordinary villager saying hi to u and they will shoot ur back w M16 when u walk over their rice field filled w land mine, and when army counter them there's international right groups r ready to summit abuse record to UN.in the end country image will suffer, actually it's not that hard for us to wipe them out, just like how we kick out KMT troops backed by CIA. And KNU the most bravest, skilled,strong(over30000 troops)well supported by thailand,we defeat them within a year and at that time 1996 our army wasnt well equip compare to today,and until now not a single major offensive operation aganist them being launch, only small scale and medium areal clearance operation were done, also we dont want to creat refugee flooding problem to neighbours, so we chosing political dialog rather than fighting, the only and biggest problem is china goverment supporting UWSA which is biggest armed group in country located along china Myanmar border, and KIA as well. yea we r still in modernizing and still long way to go, what we r doing is to achieve standard army first and follow by the rest,Depends on how our political transformation is success, cheers!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kutuzov

*MI 35 P attack helicopters of Myanmar AF.*
MI 35Ps are backbone of MAF attack helicopter fleet and they played vital role in offensive against Kachin rebels in 2012/2013. MI 35P has proved highly effective providing close air support for ground forces during those operations. MAF currently operates 25 MI 35P attached to various attack sqn.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kutuzov

*MI 2 light attack helicopters of MAF. MAF received 20 MI 2 in 1990s and they performed very well in the operations in the Ayerwaddy delta region in 1990s. MI 2 were grounded since 1998. However MAF upgraded MI 2 in 2007 with the help of Serbia technicians. Only 18 MI 2 LAH are fully operational now. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kutuzov

Type 59D medium tanks of Myanmar Army being upgraded locally. Upgraded includes installing of new fire control systems, new generation night vision devices, new engines and upganning of the main gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kutuzov

240 mm and 122 mm MLRS of Myanmar Army. Myanmar Army is operating about 38 240 mm MLRS and 96 122 mm MLRS. Both 240 mm and 122 mm rockets are produced locally from Myanmar Defence Industries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tagaung

Here another photo of myanmar MRLS


----------



## alaungphaya

ViXuyen said:


> I think Myanmar land and naval forces are stronger than Thailand. Thailand is stronger than Myanmar in the air force department. However, if Myanmar has the Buk and Tor missile systems to go along with the Pechora 2M, Myanmar will easily neutralize Thailand's airforce. Hence, I will rank Myanmar military to be stronger than Thailand.



I don't think Thailand is weaker. They have a big budget, much larger economy and much better weapons. Then again, they're getting their asses kicked by the Cambodians on their border. The Thais are historically all about pomp and ceremony rather than actual ability, though. Ofcourse, this is irrelevant as our two countries are inextricably linked and a war is extremely unlikely.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

alaungphaya said:


> In a fight with a bangladeshi, I would bet on the monkey.
> 
> 
> 
> BD is a peacekeeper because UN peacekeepers are the most redundant force there is. They sit around in some African warzone getting drunk and sleeping with prostitutes. The UN hire Bangladeshi troops because they are, quite frankly, the cheapest they could find.


reported this post....


----------



## alaungphaya

Ideas_R_Bulletproof said:


> reported this post....


What do you want, a medal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

alaungphaya said:


> In a fight with a bangladeshi, I would bet on the monkey.


sure you do, because you can not bet win over Bangladesh 


> BD is a peacekeeper because UN peacekeepers are the most redundant force there is. They sit around in some African warzone getting drunk and sleeping with prostitutes. The UN hire Bangladeshi troops because they are, quite frankly, the cheapest they could find.


idiot at its best, now tell me why Burmese are joining in UN force then ?


----------



## alaungphaya

BDforever said:


> idiot at its best, now tell me why Burmese are joining in UN force then ?



The U.N. made a request. We haven't joined yet. And anyway, the U.N. probably want better looking guys to sit around getting drunk and doing nothing in their g** little blue helmets.


----------



## BDforever

alaungphaya said:


> The U.N. made a request. We haven't joined yet. And anyway, the U.N. probably want* better looking guys* to sit around getting drunk and doing nothing in their g** little blue helmets.


bold part: then no hope for you


----------



## alaungphaya

BDforever said:


> bold part: then no hope for you



Heh. On a half serious note, here is what a retiring British general said about UN peacekeepers:

Forget UN peacekeepers, Africa needs professional soldiers – Telegraph Blogs




> General Sir David Richards is retiring as Britain’s most senior soldier. His finest hour came in 2000 when he





> commanded the small British expeditionary force that saved Sierra Leone’s capital, Freetown, from falling into the clutches of a brutal rebel army.
> The lesson, I think, is that small numbers of professional soldiers can have a hugely disproportionate impact. In Sierra Leone, one battalion of British paratroopers – about 700 men – saved a capital city with a population of almost one million. By striking a heavy blow against insurgents from the Revolutionary United Front, they also hastened the end of Sierra Leone’s civil war, thus changing the course of history in a country of six million people. Not bad for a group of men who would have fitted on board 10 London buses.
> 
> Something similar has just happened in Mali where a French force that never totalled more than 4,500 personnel prevented al-Qaeda and its allies from overrunning the country. That tiny handful changed the destiny of 15 million Malians.
> 
> Compare and contrast the performance of vast, sprawling and hugely expensive United Nations peacekeeping force. As it happens, Sierra Leone had a UN peacekeeping mission at the same time as the British intervention back in 2000.
> 
> Unamsil, as it was known, had 17,500 soldiers, making it the biggest force of its kind in the world at that time. No doubt it had achievements, but they were out of all proportion to its numbers in exactly the wrong direction; in other words, Unamsil accomplished far less than you might have expected.
> 
> Why? The truth is pretty sensitive, but let’s be blunt: UN peacekeeping missions are usually roadshows for the third rate soldiers of the worst armies in the world. As it happens, I was in Sierra Leone back in 2000. One morning, I got in a helicopter and flew to a place called Port Loko to visit the UN peacekeepers based there.
> 
> I met their commander, who happened to be a British officer, and he told me about his little force. There was a bunch of Ukrainians, who typically rolled out of bed at noon, cracked open the vodka, and drank until dawn the next day, before going back to bed. The commander no longer bothered asking them to do anything. Then there was a contingent of Nigerians, who turned out to be tough and able fighters. But there was a problem. After several unfortunate incidents, my friend had discovered that he could not let the Nigerians go anywhere near the civilian population.
> 
> As he was describing this to me, a soldier walked through the door without knocking, said a few words in a language I couldn't place and then walked out again. “Ah yes,” said the commander. “And then we have the Guineans.” The nearby Republic of Guinea-Conakry had sent a contingent, but these soldiers spoke no language that anyone in this corner of Sierra Leone could understand or even recognise. So the commander had written them off too.
> 
> He was left to rely on a tough and professional contingent of Kenyan soldiers. What proportion of his force could he actually count on? About a third, was his answer. It would have been better for everyone if two thirds of them had stayed at home.
> 
> That is pretty normal for UN peacekeeping forces. In fact, some UN commanders would count themselves lucky if as many as a third of their soldiers were any use.
> 
> Read General Romeo Dallaire’s book about his time commanding UN peacekeepers in Rwanda during the genocide in 1994. He had a contingent of Bangladeshis who were so useless and cowardly that they took to sabotaging their own vehicles in order to avoid going out on patrol. Dallaire could rely only on a small unit of professional soldiers from Ghana.
> 
> All these lessons have been repeated in Congo, which currently hosts the biggest UN peacekeeping mission in the world, now calling itself Minusco. Last November, I was in Goma in Eastern Congo just after the city had fallen to a rebel army without the local UN peacekeepers lifting a finger. The bewildered Uruguayans and portly South Africans had done nothing to prevent the rebels from walking in. As it happens, there wasn’t a terrible massacre. But there might have been.
> 
> How different the story would have been if one battalion of British or French infantry had been on the scene. Then, I suspect, the armed groups in eastern Congo would collapse as quickly as the RUF in Sierra Leone and al-Qaeda in Mali. And the lives of millions would be transformed. So, if you want to help Africa, just think about what a handful of properly trained, professional soldiers could achieve.



UN peacekeeping is a load of nonsense.


----------



## BDforever

alaungphaya said:


> Heh. On a half serious note, here is what a retiring British general said about UN peacekeepers:
> 
> Forget UN peacekeepers, Africa needs professional soldiers – Telegraph Blogs
> 
> 
> UN peacekeeping is a load of nonsense.


change the color , can not read.. you have very bad color taste


----------



## alaungphaya

BDforever said:


> change the color , can not read.. you have very bad color taste



Here are the relevant parts:



> Why? The truth is pretty sensitive, but let’s be blunt: UN peacekeeping missions are usually roadshows for the third rate soldiers of the worst armies in the world.





> Read General Romeo Dallaire’s book about his time commanding UN peacekeepers in Rwanda during the genocide in 1994. He had a contingent of Bangladeshis who were so useless and cowardly that they took to sabotaging their own vehicles in order to avoid going out on patrol. Dallaire could rely only on a small unit of professional soldiers from Ghana.


----------



## BDforever

alaungphaya said:


> Here are the relevant parts:


ahahaha he is just trying to be superior race LOL
check out this 
Troop and police contributors. United Nations Peacekeeping
check the list of countries that participated in UN mission, so according to him all of them are 3rd rate ahahah


----------



## alaungphaya

BDforever said:


> ahahaha he is just trying to be superior race LOL
> check out this
> Troop and police contributors. United Nations Peacekeeping
> check the list of countries that participated in UN mission, so according to him all of them are 3rd rate ahahah



He's not questioning the numbers.


----------



## BDforever

alaungphaya said:


> He's not questioning the numbers.


he is leveling UN troops 3rd rate which means he also including Australia, Belgium, Germany, France etc LOL


----------



## Moltke the Strategist

Indos said:


> Playing a mess with our Rohingya brothers and sisters......you are out.....your country is in our radar now......Many young Muslim dont like this fucking country....Just See and Wait........some years from now...(preparing more Islamic oriented leader to get into Indonesia future leadership) If no body dares to make some hard lesson to this tiny country....within that time range...Indonesia will attack Myanmar and give this country some lesson



Wretch,

Don’t you know Myanmar and Indonesia are very friendly nations since their independence?

Do you think, little immature Indonesian doggy, the complex and complicated nature of the national interests of individual national states on earth are solely depend upon the extreme and radical religious thought?

Who taught you, uneducated wretch, everything in the international relations must be considered by the sole and single fucking religious matter?

You Indonesian wretch, you must understand Burma never threatened the national interest of Indonesia and its people. Your proposed brothers and sisters, ape-liked Rohingyas are land grabbing, half civilized and half starving illiterate Bengalis from Bangladesh, illegally immigrated to Burma with the prospect of better life in rich and vast fields of Burma, since the bengali’s liberation war, split from their former cruel master, racially superior elite west Pakistan. When Pakistan army in East Bengal surrendered, many Pakistan army officials fled to Burma and Burma warmly provided them secure shelter and helped them to return safely to Pakistan.

What use of your fucking spirit of religious brotherhood?

What use of your fucking nation Indonesia and 200 million population?

What use of your fucking dream of the future fucking Islamic oriented leaders of fucking Indonesia? Do you want the blind eyed Wahid to become the president again?

Do you think your country Indonesia is a big nation presumably on the ground of population and stupidly proposed Next Eleven Economy by Goldman Sachs and economist Jim O’Neil?

Burma has over a thousand years lasting brilliant and strong military tradition. Do you think your fucking nation Indonesia has such a tradition? Don’t be over proud of your fucking nation with ridiculous and horrible insanity.

*Will Indonesia attack Burma and give some lessons for the matter of rohingyas issues? *

Oh! Ho! Alright immature Indonesian wretch, come on, you must know in case of such a war, your fucking nation Indonesia will be utterly devastated with the flame of death, totally wiped out from the world map, the whole country will be sinking in the ocean. Even if Burmese military and its leaders are suckers and useless, there are a lot of people in Burma who dare to fight for their nation skillfully and very skillfully.

I promise you, wretch, blood thirsty and war mongering aggressive dogs will be totally terminated in the blood seas.

We also watched the anti-Burmese and anti-Buddhist riots in Indonesia.

By the way, you should understand Burma is not the country like Indonesia where Christian churches are burnt down.

Clearly you shouldn’t forget your country’s very recent history and attitude in East Timor problem. During the 70’s the greedy cheater Suharto illegally occupied the East-timor from the hand of Portuguese. The entire world knew your coward Indonesian army ruthlessly committed cruel genocides on very pitiful harmless unarmed Timorese on the ground of religious hatred. I still remember the Timorese liberation effort and the then your president name is butcher Habibi, the coward, shameless liar and the cruel exterminator. At that time, your big and prideful nation Indonesia was disgracefully and totally fucked by Yankees and Aussies. What you could do?

Don’t try to threaten the world with jihad war; do you dare threaten your step fathers International Jews and Israel to wage a religious war? Don’t forget to suck and lick the hugh dicks of Jews and Yankees before you think about your proposed religious war.

Don’t forget, little doggy, you Indonesians dwarfs also are under the almighty worldwide radar of Jews, Yankees and their ally Aussies.

Don’t try to insult Burma. I suggest you all Indonesians be clever and maintain peace for the best survival of your nation. Peace is better than war. Mind your own business. Don’t stupidly interfere in Burma’s matters.

Although Burma’s President Thein Sein is a fool who can’t understand diplomacy and have no broader sense of warfare, and who stupidly impressed (a little, just a little) Indonesia, Burmese are not.

Sorry for late reply, I’ve just read the thread right now. I have never discussed in any thread, but since 2009 I used to watched and roaming around the PDF. I’m not a fan boy and just a free researcher sometimes wasting my times like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Please learn how to control your emotion first before talking to me......(My last post just give you the real emotion of Indonesian people feeling, I don't play any diplomacy in my previous post)......Just think.....Dont want to argue more, Have already enough knowledge about what is happening there.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

Moltke the Strategist said:


> Wretch,
> 
> Don’t you know Myanmar and Indonesia are very friendly nations since their independence?
> 
> Do you think, little immature Indonesian doggy, the complex and complicated nature of the national interests of individual national states on earth are solely depend upon the extreme and radical religious thought?
> 
> Who taught you, uneducated wretch, everything in the international relations must be considered by the sole and single fucking religious matter?



If you want to critize what Indos said, you should have stopped here





Moltke the Strategist said:


> Do you think your country Indonesia is a big nation presumably on the ground of population and stupidly proposed Next Eleven Economy by Goldman Sachs and economist Jim O’Neil?



seriously we don't need that, we have been predicted to end like Yugoslavia in 1999, look where we are now.



Moltke the Strategist said:


> Burma has over a thousand years lasting brilliant and strong military tradition. Do you think your fucking nation Indonesia has such a tradition? Don’t be over proud of your fucking nation with ridiculous and horrible insanity.



Mmm, FYI, two out of three South East Asian greatest empires were forged by Indonesians. Indonesia was the most brutal military force in SEA that has more history of occupations and invasions compared to other country in the region. Just because Indonesia today is a more miliarily passive country, do not assume we lack the tradition of war.



Moltke the Strategist said:


> Will Indonesia attack Burma and give some lessons for the matter of rohingyas issues?



Nah, we don't really care what you do with your people, well...most of us



Moltke the Strategist said:


> Oh! Ho! Alright immature Indonesian wretch, come on, you must know in case of such a war, your fucking nation Indonesia will be utterly devastated with the flame of death, totally wiped out from the world map, the whole country will be sinking in the ocean. Even if Burmese military and its leaders are suckers and useless, there are a lot of people in Burma who dare to fight for their nation skillfully and very skillfully.



Haha yeah, but before that, remember, Napoleon once said that an army marches on their stomach... so...you know what i mean right? 



Moltke the Strategist said:


> I promise you, wretch, blood thirsty and war mongering aggressive dogs will be totally terminated in the blood seas.



cool, can i use these words in my new writing?



Moltke the Strategist said:


> We also watched the anti-Burmese and anti-Buddhist riots in Indonesia.
> 
> By the way, you should understand Burma is not the country like Indonesia where Christian churches are burnt down.



and why is Indonesia's peace index far higher than Myanmar?  A church burnt down and it became a news, that means it happens rarely. thousands killed in Myanmar people don't even care about that anymore, that means it happens on daily basis. Now you were saying?









Moltke the Strategist said:


> Clearly you shouldn’t forget your country’s very recent history and attitude in East Timor problem. During the 70’s the greedy cheater Suharto illegally occupied the East-timor from the hand of Portuguese. The entire world knew your coward Indonesian army ruthlessly committed cruel genocides on very pitiful harmless unarmed Timorese on the ground of religious hatred.



It proves that our military and diplomacy in 70's were even more effective than what Myanmar can achieve today.

Anyway, what religious hatred are you blabbering about? Indonesia is responsible for making most of east timoreses today christian, although Indonesia is a muslim majority country.



> Portuguese clergy were replaced with Indonesian priests and Latin and Portuguese mass was replaced by Indonesian mass.[105] Before the invasion, less than 30 percent of East Timorese were Roman Catholics, and by the 1980s, 80 percent were registered as Catholics.[105] With a 90 percent Catholic population, East Timor is currently one of the most densely Catholic countries in the world.
> 
> Indonesian occupation of East Timor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Moltke the Strategist said:


> I still remember the Timorese liberation effort and the then your president name is butcher Habibi, the coward, shameless liar and the cruel exterminator. At that time, your big and prideful nation Indonesia was disgracefully and totally fucked by Yankees and Aussies. *What you could do?*



Asian economy crisis brought Indonesia to its knees. But in a decade we rise bigger than we were. At least, we didn't get **** by our own country, like burmeses do..until now.



Moltke the Strategist said:


> Don’t try to threaten the world with jihad war; do you dare threaten your step fathers International Jews and Israel to wage a religious war? Don’t forget to suck and lick the hugh dicks of Jews and Yankees before you think about your proposed religious war.



relax dude, jihad is not in our book



Moltke the Strategist said:


> Don’t forget, little doggy, you Indonesians dwarfs also are under the almighty worldwide radar of Jews, Yankees and their ally Aussies.



Cool, means we are something. Compared to Myanmar which doesn't even show up in anyone's radar



Moltke the Strategist said:


> Don’t try to insult Burma. I suggest you all Indonesians be clever and maintain peace for the best survival of your nation. Peace is better than war. Mind your own business. Don’t stupidly interfere in Burma’s matters.



don't lecture us about survival, we were up and down worse than you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Erik Karlsson

nufix said:


> If you want to critize what Indos said, you should have stopped here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously we don't need that, we have been predicted to end like Yugoslavia in 1999, look where we are now.
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, FYI, two out of three South East Asian greatest empires were forged by Indonesians. Indonesia was the most brutal military force in SEA that has more history of occupations and invasions compared to other country in the region. Just because Indonesia today is a more miliarily passive country, do not assume we lack the tradition of war.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, we don't really care what you do with your people, well...most of us
> 
> 
> 
> Haha yeah, but before that, remember, Napoleon once said that an army marches on their stomach... so...you know what i mean right?
> 
> 
> 
> cool, can i use these words in my new writing?
> 
> 
> 
> and why is Indonesia's peace index far higher than Myanmar?  A church burnt down and it became a news, that means it happens rarely. thousands killed in Myanmar people don't even care about that anymore, that means it happens on daily basis. Now you were saying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It proves that our military and diplomacy in 70's were even more effective than what Myanmar can achieve today.
> 
> Anyway, what religious hatred are you blabbering about? Indonesia is responsible for making most of east timoreses today christian, although Indonesia is a muslim majority country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asian economy crisis brought Indonesia to its knees. But in a decade we rise bigger than we were. At least, we didn't get **** by our own country, like burmeses do..until now.
> 
> 
> 
> relax dude, jihad is not in our book
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, means we are something. Compared to Myanmar which didn't even in anyone's radar
> 
> 
> 
> don't lecture us about survival, we were up and down worse than you


idiot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Erik Karlsson said:


> idiot



it is nice of you that you warn me that i may be talking to an idiot like you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nelson the Admiral

nufix said:


> it is nice of you that you warn me that i may be talking to an idiot like you



Stupid guy with no acceptable reason



nufix said:


> it is nice of you that you warn me that i may be talking to an idiot like you



Stupid guy with no acceptable reason



nufix said:


> it is nice of you that you warn me that i may be talking to an idiot like you



Stupid guy with no acceptable reason

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nelson the Admiral

nufix said:


> it is nice of you that you warn me that i may be talking to an idiot like you



Stupid guy with no acceptable reason

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Nelson the Admiral said:


> Stupid guy with no acceptable reason



says somebody who makes a full effort to reply a post by making a new account

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Hey give me a chance to talk here, our Indonesian and Myanmar friends.

We don't have to do anything about Rohingya @Indos @nufix they are not our brother and sisters, just because they are moslem is not giving them free access to be in our care. We had our lots of problems, we had our genuine brother and sisters who suffering in poverty and mistreatment inside of Indonesia border, inside of our numerous Islands. We don't need to care about troublemaker like Rohingya, let them, Myanmar and the Bangladeshi solves their own problems. Heck, even they are to be slaughtered by the Myanmar locals enforcement agency and the Buddhist monk in thousand hundreds we can't suddenly jump to Myanmar and put pressure to Myanmar government, it is their internal problems and we can't intervene that. Because it will violent our country way of life not to intervene other countries matter, as has been stated in our Constitution. 

My self is the proponent supporters of Indonesia first Policy, we had our own problems, our own messy conditions at homes, we don't have the luxury nor resources to jump into someone else problems. Our International Relational policy should be put as support policy for our National Interest and our peoples needs and peace. That's why i am against China meddling in Natuna and SCS, and doesn't care or give a shit about Rohingya people in Myanmar. 

My point of view about current Myanmar condition is, Indonesia should support Myanmar democratization, their economics reforms and giving advice to them how to treatment their own peoples. If they can take a better care about all of those points i had mentioned, i think it will be less boats peoples from Myanmar to come to our shore, we can expand our economics influence to them and they can reap the benefit to become one of ASEAN Economic Zone, and give ASEAN community common grounds and boost in economic ties for all of its members. And all will be in line with Indonesia First Policy, that's what Jusuf Kalla had mentioned before when someone asking him why he is trying to brokering Myanmar Democratization process back in 2006-2007.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

@madokafc I too don't care about what they do with their people, read my posts. But they cheapened Indonesia (which they didn't have to) and that my friend, is what I care about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

nufix said:


> @madokafc I too don't care about what they do with their people, read my posts. But they cheapened Indonesia (which they didn't have to) and that my friend, is what I care about.



Well, it can't be helped then. Sometimes my nerve is got break too tehehe

I just wanna give my point of view, and i think Indonesian and Myanmar forum member can set aside their different point of view and starting to talk with manner again. And let's not ruin their thread here. 



Although i think i had invited them to move their thread into China and East Asia forum sections. 



@Aeronaut @Kaan , Myanmar is parts of ASEAN member, i think you can move this thread and other Myanmar related thread into China & East Asia section. Thanks for your attention.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

madokafc said:


> Well, it can't be helped then. Sometimes my nerve is got break too tehehe
> 
> I just wanna give my point of view, and i think Indonesian and Myanmar forum member can set aside their different point of view and starting to talk with manner again. And let's not ruin their thread here.
> 
> 
> 
> Although i think i had invited them to move their thread into China and East Asia forum sections.
> 
> 
> 
> @Aeronaut @Kaan , Myanmar is parts of ASEAN member, i think you can move this thread and other Myanmar related thread into China & East Asia section. Thanks for your attention.


cant bro. Im an international mod. You have to ask the other mods to help you out.


----------



## Min Ye Kyaw Swar

Erik Karlsson said:


> Did they buy the tanks and weapons secretly?????


everything about Myanmar especially which concern with Military are No. 1 secrete for us , our over 1000 years old tradition of military style is "silent but deadly " .



Icarus said:


> You do realize this is Myanmar, as in formerly Burma. They're pretty tight with the Chinese.


We give them gold , ruby and jade and they give us tech and hardware , well it is just a 
business . Not only with China , North Korea , Russia , Ukrain and India are also trade partners .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Min Ye Kyaw Swar

Anubis said:


> Suppressive regime......military first policy....have isolated themselves from the outside world for quite a long time.....there are many similarities!


Really ? I tell you what , The word called Burma have been older than American , North Korea and also Bangladesh . Our national identity have been old for 2000 years . So , along of the history we have so many friends and so many enemies ,and thus so many wars . All of the old civilizations on this world have do the same . So there is no strange that we have stronger ,history and tradition of military than Bangladesh .


----------



## Min Ye Kyaw Swar

Indos said:


> Playing a mess with our Rohingya brothers and sisters......you are out.....your country is in our radar now......Many young Muslim dont like this fucking country....Just See and Wait........some years from now...(preparing more Islamic oriented leader to get into Indonesia future leadership) If no body dares to make some hard lesson to this tiny country....within that time range...Indonesia will attack Myanmar and give this country some lesson


Really , another young brain washed Indo again , If you want to Jihad to Myanmar , you should be proud ,coz you know why we gonna make islands of tiny indonesia as a mystery and history of lost civilization like Mu continent and Atlantis . Watch this feature to get a idea what Myanamar is , this is a video from Al Jazeera pro extremist Muslim Media and you will need to study about more Military , history ,religious , world affair and what is the Rohingya .


----------



## Indos

OK....You have missile there. Man, you really don't know us.......OK...How about this one, please treat your Rohingya people well and we will forget all of this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Min Ye Kyaw Swar

1 . There is no Rohingya just the refuge of Bagali 
There are 135 ethnic groups in Myanmar , with different culture and religious nowaday . It can't be 136 by adding Rohingya . Even Burmese Muslim or Christian don't support consider them as a ethnic even they insurgent and war with what you called majority Burmese . All of the world is blaming by sitting behind the computer , believe everything what the media say . The Arkran people are the very first Buddhism in Myanamar and the only palace where Lord Buddha came and vist "The Vasalia Kindom " since BC 3325 and they are the one of the ancient civilization which aganist Burmese Kingdom and empier till 1782 AD . Find at read at right and good book by great authors and westerner who are professional in history not the cheater and faker .
2 . We can take care them as refuge even if their country don't want to take responsible for them ,but now it not a very easy job to do . I admite that their lack of responsible of Myanmar government to handel this issue and there are some bad worms in Buddhism just like other religious have . And I blamed some of media without ethic ,both local and global like prees and Al Jezzera they have the responsible for the deaths of all people of this conflict . These media not only make killing people but also make worse the situation to help the Bangli or so called Rhinogyan but also make the conflict with some of uneducated local Muslim and Buddhist in Meik Htee lar . Now completely mees up there are so many innocent Bangli who don't give trouble to us like some do but we can't do nothing . We do the best we can for them , now government is try to give white card(Refuge card) to 2M Bangli , futher more I don't heard anything yet . We just cleaning the Bangladish Mess .
3. It is not just a misslie ,it can be become doom day instrument of , I still not yet know what the stage they have reach of developing nuclear . 
4 . And I do know about Indonesia and I admite that you guy have better navy than us but land forces are still need to be experienced not lager than us 4sure . But it will be very interesting when hardwares from China and Russian meet with the hardware of U.S and Australia in the hand of Myanmar and Indo in the place of terrian like Indochina .
5 . We don't care about you try to forgive or not , we will to help these stateless Banglia or Rhinogyan as much as we can with aganist our own uneducated people but not gonna be done easily but we don't care about the world and other extermiest Muslim coz sooner or later the truth will be now and the world will know who is liar and who is distroted the History .
6 . If Indonesia want to invade to Myanmar make your land forces strong enough and pepare for advance anti missile system , we all now without Uncle San you are nothing . We are ready for anything whoever come in not gonna take back a live , and you will see all of the sons of Myanmar who are Buddhists, Christians and even muslim will defend their mother land as all cost .


----------



## Aung Zaya

madokafc said:


> Hey give me a chance to talk here, our Indonesian and Myanmar friends.
> 
> We don't have to do anything about Rohingya @Indos @nufix they are not our brother and sisters, just because they are moslem is not giving them free access to be in our care. We had our lots of problems, we had our genuine brother and sisters who suffering in poverty and mistreatment inside of Indonesia border, inside of our numerous Islands. We don't need to care about troublemaker like Rohingya, let them, Myanmar and the Bangladeshi solves their own problems. Heck, even they are to be slaughtered by the Myanmar locals enforcement agency and the Buddhist monk in thousand hundreds we can't suddenly jump to Myanmar and put pressure to Myanmar government, it is their internal problems and we can't intervene that. Because it will violent our country way of life not to intervene other countries matter, as has been stated in our Constitution.
> 
> My self is the proponent supporters of Indonesia first Policy, we had our own problems, our own messy conditions at homes, we don't have the luxury nor resources to jump into someone else problems. Our International Relational policy should be put as support policy for our National Interest and our peoples needs and peace. That's why i am against China meddling in Natuna and SCS, and doesn't care or give a shit about Rohingya people in Myanmar.
> 
> My point of view about current Myanmar condition is, Indonesia should support Myanmar democratization, their economics reforms and giving advice to them how to treatment their own peoples. If they can take a better care about all of those points i had mentioned, i think it will be less boats peoples from Myanmar to come to our shore, we can expand our economics influence to them and they can reap the benefit to become one of ASEAN Economic Zone, and give ASEAN community common grounds and boost in economic ties for all of its members. And all will be in line with Indonesia First Policy, that's what Jusuf Kalla had mentioned before when someone asking him why he is trying to brokering Myanmar Democratization process back in 2006-2007.


agree with u...


----------



## Tagaung

Myanmar is stronger than it appear.. we have tanks, migs, antiaircraft missiles, radars, armoured vehicle....etc but that is not very important. If in case of war, there is many points that we can win. We produce our own arms, artillery, armoured vehicles, frigates, AA guns & missiles and Radar ( under licence) and even assemble K8 aircraft. This is the real game changing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

The most important point that will win the war is myanmar medium ranged missiles and chemical or nuclear warheads. There are many proves that myanmar has smuggled medium ranged missiles because we have very good relation with N Korea. ( US News) There are some pic of suspect chemical weapon factory of myanmar. 
This facility is near Pauk Township central burma.


----------



## nufix

Min Ye Kyaw Swar said:


> 4 . And I do know about Indonesia and I admite that you guy have better navy than us but land forces *are still need to be experienced* not lager than us 4sure . But it will be very interesting when hardwares from China and Russian meet with the hardware of U.S and Australia in the hand of Myanmar and Indo in the place of terrian like Indochina .
> 
> 6 .* If Indonesia want to invade to Myanmar make your land forces strong enough* and pepare for advance anti missile system , we all now without Uncle San you are nothing . We are ready for anything whoever come in not gonna take back a live , and you will see all of the sons of Myanmar who are Buddhists, Christians and even muslim will defend their mother land as all cost .



What experience? warfare? no need to worry, you can compare wars that involved both country here:
List of wars involving Burma - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
List of wars involving Indonesia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Anyway, the land forces of Indonesia are projected mainly to protect the country from possible invasion, the main strike force is the navy and its marines. Indonesia is an island nation, the navy and its marines forces have played vital roles much more than the land forces in the history of war. Indonesian invasions, since 50's, were mostly spearheaded by the marines and the navy, of course the navy and its marines seem much stronger. Meanwhile, warfares that involved myanmar so far were mostly conducted on land and were pretty much inner conflicts (rebellions, fraction wars), of course your land elements are bigger than that of indonesia which is heavily dependant on beachhead and amphibious operations. 

Who gave you the idea of Indonesia wanting to invade Myanmar? we have no interest in invading anyone right now, wars have wrecked indonesian economy twice. Our today's interest is mainly in trades and economics, and we are happy that Myanmar finally opens itself to international trade. Myanmar and Indonesia could be trade partners instead of enemy, after all, Indonesia and Myanmar never really had any conflicts and are not natural enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

It is true

What in Indonesia interest right now is how to fulfilling her role as a responsible emerging global player through economic and cultural cooperation with other country. Not to waging another insensible war against other country

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tagaung

But the government spokesman said this is a ordinary DI. But expects from western dont agree with. They said it is look like a high valued defence industry. This site is heavily guarded by special forces and including tanks. The total area of this building including 5 large warehouses and barrack style building for foreign workers is 200,000 sq meters. This factory include helipads so high level generals can visit. And they visit. The former senior general Than Shwe, former vice president Tin Aung Myint Oo, commander in chief Min Aung Hlaing and now vice president Nyan Tun Had been visited there. Some buildings from that facility had been built in mountains and some have ventilation system. Because these facts, many people think it is a WMD factory.
View attachment 32941














You are right...When myanmar invade Indonesia, we have to come from the sea. our navy is not strong as yours. So we will lose. If Indonesia invade to us, you have to march on the land to reach capital. And your land troops are not as strong as myanmar. So we will win.


----------



## Inception-06

Kutuzov said:


> View attachment 23863
> View attachment 23864
> View attachment 23865
> View attachment 23866
> 
> 
> *MI 2 light attack helicopters of MAF. MAF received 20 MI 2 in 1990s and they performed very well in the operations in the Ayerwaddy delta region in 1990s. MI 2 were grounded since 1998. However MAF upgraded MI 2 in 2007 with the help of Serbia technicians. Only 18 MI 2 LAH are fully operational now. *



The same upgrade Pakistan should do with its PUMA Helicopters and the Mi-8 M-17 line !


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

MyintMyat said:


> Myanmar is stronger than it appear.. we have tanks, migs, antiaircraft missiles, radars, armoured vehicle....etc but that is not very important. If in case of war, there is many points that we can win. We produce our own arms, artillery, armoured vehicles, frigates, AA guns & missiles and Radar ( under licence) and even assemble K8 aircraft. This is the real game changing.



No, the problem with Myanmar is that your weaker than you appear. Some of your soldiers still uses flip-flop for **** sake. With the exception this lovely photo-ops you blokes posted here & beside the country's weapons seems to be of dubious quality. I never once impressed by the quality of the Myanmar armed forces except when its used for parade.I can picture a Thai army taking Rangoon or Naypidaw or whatever, but not vice-versa.


----------



## nufix

Reashot Xigwin said:


> No, the problem with Myanmar is that your weaker than you appear. Some of your soldiers still uses flip-flop for **** sake.



I think their infantry level equipments are not so different than Cambodian's, I have seen some photos of cambodian infantries fought in flips flops and saroong during thai-cambodian border clashes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kutuzov

*Myanmar plans JF-17 production*

Burma Times: 15 June 2014

The Government of Myanmar is planning to acquire technologies from China and Pakistan to build JF-17 multirole combat aircraft at its own aircraft factory to boost its Air Force.

If JF-17 production is carried out in Myanmar it may induce an arms race with neighbouring countries who would in turn acquire sufficient air defence capabilities of their own. The Royal Thai Air Force already operates 12 Saab JAS 39C/D Gripen’s whilst the Bangladesh Air Force is planning to acquire combat aircraft from China and Russia.

At present the Myanmar Air Force is composed of 23,000 personnel. It is primarily responsible for the air defence of Myanmar and counter insurgency operations in support of the ground forces.

There are 10 operational air bases in Myanmar where its inventory of up to 32 MiG-29B and MiG-29SE’s are stationed along with 25 older F-7M, 21 Nanchang A-5C and a mix of 16 Chinese and Serbian jet trainers used for ground attack roles besides providing pilot training. The air force is also equipped with 9 Mi-35 attack helicopters over 90 transport and utility helicopters. In recent times it acquired Chinese 11 Sky 02A UAV’s to perform basic surveillance missions. Another 24 has been built in-country as Yellow Cat A2. The fixed wing transportation fleet consists of 4 Shaanxi Y-8, 2 Fokker F-27, 2 ATR-72, 2 Harbin Y-12 and 5 Pilatus PC-6. Maritime surveillance is conducted by 5 unarmed Britten-Norman Islander aircraft transferred by India.

The force is plagued by serviceability issues due to lack of spare parts and trained manpower however introduction of JF-17 would mean that Myanmar Air Force will be investing in such areas to mitigate its short comings.

Author Tony David from Jane’s notes that “In both new fixed-wing and rotary-wing capabilities, regional analysts note that a lack of pilot experience and weaknesses in maintenance and ground-to-air links still limit the operational effectiveness of the [Myanmar Air Force],”

The JF-17 is a light weight single engine multi-role combat aircraft developed jointly by China and Pakistan. It can be armed with a variety of bombs and missiles including PL-5EII, PL-9C and PL-12 AAMs, C-802A anti-ship missiles, general purpose bombs, laser guided munitions and countermeasures on its 7 hard points (four underwing, 2 wingtip, 1 under fuselage). The aircraft’s standard set of armaments are supplemented by a 23 mm GSh-23-2 twin barrel cannon or 30 mm version of the same.

The avionics suite includes DEEC electronic warfare suite, NRIET KLJ-7 multi-mode fire control radar, night vision goggles compatible with glass cockpit, helmet mounted sights (HMS) and externally mounted pods such as KG-300G self-protection radar jamming pod and WMD-7 day/night targeting pod.

A Russian RD-93 powers the JF-17 to a maximum speed of Mach 1.6. The combat radius of the aircraft is 1,352 km, ferry range being 3,482 km and service ceiling 16,920 m. The thrust to weight ratio on the aircraft is 0.95. Its maximum takeoff weight is 12,383 kg.
The standard export price for the JF-17 Block I is $20 million and Block 2 being $25 million.
Pakistan Air Force is the lone operator of the JF-17 with 54 aircraft operational including 6 prototypes.

The JF-17 was offered to the Bangladesh Air Force on numerous occasions but it was declined in favour of more sophisticated multi-role combat aircraft from China and Russia.

@http://Myanmar looks to acquire JF-17 aircraft - IHS Jane's 360
@http://burmatimes.net/myanmar-plans-jf-17-production/

*Eurosatory 2014: France's Nexter exports Nerva UGV to Myanmar*

Nexter Robotics has delivered two Nerva mini unmanned ground vehicles (UGVs) to Myanmar, the company confirmed to _IHS Jane's_ at Eurosatory 2014 in Paris.

The two 4 kg Nerva 4x4 mini-robots will be tested by Myanmar and could meet a total requirement estimated at 50 robots. Myanmar ordered the systems in November 2013.

Nerva has been designed to meet military specifications, and is designed for all-weather, all-terrain usage, with a robust (throwable) design and is backpack transportable.

Designed for military users, Nerva is being sold under civilian contract for Myanmar, in order to avoid any blockade from French government export commission. Accordingly, the system's electro-optic infrared (EOIR) sensor has been downgraded in order not to fall foul of export restrictions of military technology to Myanmar. They have, however, been fitted with additional battery packs to provide an improved 24 hours of operational capability.

Speaking to _IHS Jane's_ , company director Joël Morillon said that Nexter Robotics has also entered into advanced negotiations with Vietnam and the Philippines to provide 10 robots to each country.

First showcased in Paris at Eurosatory 2012, this is the first contract for the Nerva UGV. The system has also been tested by the French Army's 13th Parachute Dragoon Regiment special forces unit. Their "impressions were enthusiastic" Morillon said. France's Gendarmerie special forces unit, the GIGN, is also understood to soon begin trials of a Nerva fitted with non-lethal weapons systems.

The Nerva can be fitted with a wide variety of sensors, including day/EOIR cameras, and explosive ordnance disposal systems. Nexter Robotics has also created a smaller 2x2 version, called Nerva S, and is currently working on a larger 6x6 UGV.

@http://Eurosatory 2014: France's Nexter exports Nerva UGV to Myanmar - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

nufix said:


> I think their infantry level equipments are not so different than Cambodian's, I have seen some photos of cambodian infantries fought in flips flops and saroong during thai-cambodian border clashes.



BD infantry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Kutuzov said:


> *Myanmar plans JF-17 production*
> 
> Burma Times: 15 June 2014
> 
> The Government of Myanmar is planning to acquire technologies from China and Pakistan to build JF-17 multirole combat aircraft at its own aircraft factory to boost its Air Force.
> 
> If JF-17 production is carried out in Myanmar it may induce an arms race with neighbouring countries who would in turn acquire sufficient air defence capabilities of their own. The Royal Thai Air Force already operates 12 Saab JAS 39C/D Gripen’s whilst the Bangladesh Air Force is planning to acquire combat aircraft from China and Russia.
> 
> At present the Myanmar Air Force is composed of 23,000 personnel. It is primarily responsible for the air defence of Myanmar and counter insurgency operations in support of the ground forces.
> 
> There are 10 operational air bases in Myanmar where its inventory of up to 32 MiG-29B and MiG-29SE’s are stationed along with 25 older F-7M, 21 Nanchang A-5C and a mix of 16 Chinese and Serbian jet trainers used for ground attack roles besides providing pilot training. The air force is also equipped with 9 Mi-35 attack helicopters over 90 transport and utility helicopters. In recent times it acquired Chinese 11 Sky 02A UAV’s to perform basic surveillance missions. Another 24 has been built in-country as Yellow Cat A2. The fixed wing transportation fleet consists of 4 Shaanxi Y-8, 2 Fokker F-27, 2 ATR-72, 2 Harbin Y-12 and 5 Pilatus PC-6. Maritime surveillance is conducted by 5 unarmed Britten-Norman Islander aircraft transferred by India.
> 
> The force is plagued by serviceability issues due to lack of spare parts and trained manpower however introduction of JF-17 would mean that Myanmar Air Force will be investing in such areas to mitigate its short comings.
> 
> Author Tony David from Jane’s notes that “In both new fixed-wing and rotary-wing capabilities, regional analysts note that a lack of pilot experience and weaknesses in maintenance and ground-to-air links still limit the operational effectiveness of the [Myanmar Air Force],”
> 
> The JF-17 is a light weight single engine multi-role combat aircraft developed jointly by China and Pakistan. It can be armed with a variety of bombs and missiles including PL-5EII, PL-9C and PL-12 AAMs, C-802A anti-ship missiles, general purpose bombs, laser guided munitions and countermeasures on its 7 hard points (four underwing, 2 wingtip, 1 under fuselage). The aircraft’s standard set of armaments are supplemented by a 23 mm GSh-23-2 twin barrel cannon or 30 mm version of the same.
> 
> The avionics suite includes DEEC electronic warfare suite, NRIET KLJ-7 multi-mode fire control radar, night vision goggles compatible with glass cockpit, helmet mounted sights (HMS) and externally mounted pods such as KG-300G self-protection radar jamming pod and WMD-7 day/night targeting pod.
> 
> A Russian RD-93 powers the JF-17 to a maximum speed of Mach 1.6. The combat radius of the aircraft is 1,352 km, ferry range being 3,482 km and service ceiling 16,920 m. The thrust to weight ratio on the aircraft is 0.95. Its maximum takeoff weight is 12,383 kg.
> The standard export price for the JF-17 Block I is $20 million and Block 2 being $25 million.
> Pakistan Air Force is the lone operator of the JF-17 with 54 aircraft operational including 6 prototypes.
> 
> The JF-17 was offered to the Bangladesh Air Force on numerous occasions but it was declined in favour of more sophisticated multi-role combat aircraft from China and Russia.
> 
> @http://Myanmar looks to acquire JF-17 aircraft - IHS Jane's 360
> @http://burmatimes.net/myanmar-plans-jf-17-production/
> 
> *Eurosatory 2014: France's Nexter exports Nerva UGV to Myanmar*
> 
> Nexter Robotics has delivered two Nerva mini unmanned ground vehicles (UGVs) to Myanmar, the company confirmed to _IHS Jane's_ at Eurosatory 2014 in Paris.
> 
> The two 4 kg Nerva 4x4 mini-robots will be tested by Myanmar and could meet a total requirement estimated at 50 robots. Myanmar ordered the systems in November 2013.
> 
> Nerva has been designed to meet military specifications, and is designed for all-weather, all-terrain usage, with a robust (throwable) design and is backpack transportable.
> 
> Designed for military users, Nerva is being sold under civilian contract for Myanmar, in order to avoid any blockade from French government export commission. Accordingly, the system's electro-optic infrared (EOIR) sensor has been downgraded in order not to fall foul of export restrictions of military technology to Myanmar. They have, however, been fitted with additional battery packs to provide an improved 24 hours of operational capability.
> 
> Speaking to _IHS Jane's_ , company director Joël Morillon said that Nexter Robotics has also entered into advanced negotiations with Vietnam and the Philippines to provide 10 robots to each country.
> 
> First showcased in Paris at Eurosatory 2012, this is the first contract for the Nerva UGV. The system has also been tested by the French Army's 13th Parachute Dragoon Regiment special forces unit. Their "impressions were enthusiastic" Morillon said. France's Gendarmerie special forces unit, the GIGN, is also understood to soon begin trials of a Nerva fitted with non-lethal weapons systems.
> 
> The Nerva can be fitted with a wide variety of sensors, including day/EOIR cameras, and explosive ordnance disposal systems. Nexter Robotics has also created a smaller 2x2 version, called Nerva S, and is currently working on a larger 6x6 UGV.
> 
> @http://Eurosatory 2014: France's Nexter exports Nerva UGV to Myanmar - IHS Jane's 360



The specs n price of JF-17 seem to be taken from wikipedia.. Outdated n not accurate. N nor was it offered to Bangladesh .. Bd showed interest in it.. N bought F-7s from china ..


----------



## Kutuzov

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The specs n price of JF-17 seem to be taken from wikipedia.. Outdated n not accurate. N nor was it offered to Bangladesh .. Bd showed interest in it.. N bought F-7s from china ..


 
*32 A/Cs will be assembled in Meikhtila, Myanmar.
Production will be finished by 2016.*


----------



## BDforever

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> N nor was it offered to Bangladesh .. Bd showed interest in it..











Kutuzov said:


> *32 A/Cs will be assembled in Meikhtila, Myanmar.
> Production will be finished by 2016.*


source bro ?


----------



## Kutuzov

BDforever said:


> View attachment 35705
> 
> 
> 
> source bro ?



Weapons deals between PRC and Myanmar are never mentioned in any media.
You will see when the first A/C rolled out in mid 2015.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Kutuzov said:


> Weapons deals between PRC and Myanmar are never mentioned in any media.
> You will see when the first A/C rolled out in mid 2015.
> 
> .



55% of the JF programe is owned by Pakistan.. It's production lines are in Pakistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Kutuzov said:


> Weapons deals between PRC and Myanmar are never mentioned in any media.
> You will see when the first A/C rolled out in mid 2015.
> 
> .


well best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

If Myanmar decides to attack Evil BD, India stands with it's Myanmarese Brothers..........Go Burma Go!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kutuzov

arp2041 said:


> If Myanmar decides to attack Evil BD, India stands with it's Myanmarese Brothers..........Go Burma Go!!!



Myanmar won't atk BD as long as BD atk us.
We prefer peaceful solutions.


----------



## arp2041

Kutuzov said:


> Myanmar won't atk BD as long as BD atk us.
> We prefer peaceful solutions.



But BD don't understand PEACE.

They want war, they are the most EVIL nation on earth.

I think Indian Govt. is ready to pass on the missile tech & nuke tech to you.

Long Live India-Burma Friendship

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

arp2041 said:


> But BD don't understand PEACE.
> 
> They want war, they are the most EVIL nation on earth.
> 
> I think Indian Govt. is ready to pass on the missile tech & nuke tech to you.
> 
> Long Live India-Burma Friendship







nautangki sala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

BDforever said:


> View attachment 35708
> 
> nautangki sala



burn EVIL BDian burn..........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alaungphaya

Why have Indonesians started acting up lately? I hope the Australian secret police are keeping an eye on you all.


----------



## Gyp 111

tarpitz said:


> Hey BD guys.
> If Rohigyas are not from your country,what are the points for you to talk about them? what are the points for you to attack the Govt of Myanmar?
> You must keep focus on your own people.
> Your country is sinking into the Bay of Bangal.
> Your people have no enough space and land to grow crops.
> You have not enough food for your people.
> Your population is booming like a nuke bomb.
> Your govt is not stable. Many people are hanging to death and more to come soon.
> The garments you exported are stained by blood of underpaid labour.
> Your army is making money out of blue helmets. Your soldires are dying to be part of blue helmets to get more money. Yet you called it a CONTRIBUTION. LOL
> Your economy is struggling while Myanmar's is growing.
> You must think how to provide food and shelters for your own people at year 2020.
> One more thing.
> You must also talk and try to stop Islamist terrorists who blowing themselve up in the crowded places elsewhere in the world before talking about Rohingyas of Myanmar.


Yeah you are right that's why our GDP is twice bigger than yours.


----------



## asad71

1.BAL owes its powers to RAW. It has become weaker and therefore more vulnerable after the Congress' debacle.SHW has outsourced her Defense and Foreign affairs to Delhi.It is becoming increasingly clear that Service Chiefs are unable to select partners for procuring military eqpt.If we are not considering any Indian eqpt at all, why then must we concentrate on an adversary of India,namely China?

2. We are therefore buying everywhere but China. Meanwhile, Burma is going full throttle in a buying spree of Chinese.

3. A situation is emerging where Burmese military will be better equipped than BD's.If RAW pushes us to a proxy war to keep SHW in power,we will have to beg Modi to come to our assistance.


----------



## Kutuzov




----------



## Kutuzov

The Myanmar Navy (MN) has continued its programme of expansion and modernisation with the launch earlier this month of the first in a new class of torpedo craft.

The indigenously designed and built vessel, with a pennant number of T201, was launched and commissioned at the Rangoon Navy Dockyards on 8 May, according to local press reports.

With an aluminium body and a length of 70 ft (21 m), the new torpedo boat has low observable radar characteristics, a maximum speed of 35 kt, and is reportedly armed with up to eight Russian- or Chinese-manufactured torpedoes.






*Scout vehicle of Myanmar Army.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kutuzov

Y 12 STOL Light Transport a/c of Myanmar Army. Myanmar AF is currently operating 12 Y 12s.






*MA 1 Mk III Assault Rifle of Myanmar Army.

*


----------



## Kutuzov

MTLB Msh AFV of Myanmar Army and close view of the Shkval turret system. The Shkval turret includes KBA-2/ZTM-1 30mm cannon, KT-7.62 7.62mm coaxial machine gun, AGS-17 30mm automatic grenade launcher, and Konkurs anti-tank missile launchers..















MA 5 Mk II Pistol of Myanmar Army. Standard pistol of Army units.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kutuzov

MA 13 Mk II mini sub machine gun. Mostly used by Myanmar SOF teams

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kutuzov

*BN 2 Islander Maritime Patrol aircrafts of Myanmar AF.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kutuzov

*EE 9 Recc Armoured Vehicles of Myanmar Army. *






*ST-68U* radar systems of Myanmar Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kutuzov

Myanmar AF successfully tested air launched version Kh 35. A pair of MiG 29 SE involved in the test which took place off Dawei coast. Photos will be released soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Kutuzov said:


> Myanmar AF successfully tested air launched version Kh 35. A pair of MiG 29 SE involved in the test which took place off Dawei coast. Photos will be released soon.


what is the problem with this site ? LOL
Myanmar Defence Weapons - Yangon, Burma - Salvation Army, Military Base | Facebook


----------



## Aepsilons

What is up with this rather vehement Myanmar and Bangladeshi rivalry? What's the catalyst of this ? @BDforever , @kalu_miah , @UKBengali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Nihonjin1051 said:


> What is up with this rather vehement Myanmar and Bangladeshi rivalry? What's the catalyst of this ?


well Myanmar wants to push its Rohingya ppl in BD, and sometimes Myanmar border guard fires shot to Border Guard without any provocation (present time)

in 1990s Myanmar wanted to build dam on naf river forcefully which is border of two countries, which resulted fire fight 
in 2008 BD Navy and Myanmar navy came face to face over Gas field 

thats all ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alaungphaya

Kutuzov said:


> Myanmar AF successfully tested air launched version Kh 35. A pair of MiG 29 SE involved in the test which took place off Dawei coast. Photos will be released soon.



Will this be our first air-launched anti-ship missile?


----------



## JonAsad

@BDforever find me a Bangladeshi Armed Forces thread- i want to compare-
right now i think Myanmar gona kick your as s full time-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

Nihonjin1051 said:


> What is up with this rather vehement Myanmar and Bangladeshi rivalry? What's the catalyst of this ? @BDforever , @kalu_miah , @UKBengali



What are all international rivalries about? Land, resources, people and culture.


----------



## BDforever

JonAsad said:


> @BDforever find me a Bangladeshi Armed Forces thread- i want to compare-
> right now i think Myanmar gona kick your as s full time-


----------



## kalu_miah

Nihonjin1051 said:


> What is up with this rather vehement Myanmar and Bangladeshi rivalry? What's the catalyst of this ? @BDforever , @kalu_miah , @UKBengali



Rohingya refugess in Ruili,Yunnan | Page 4
Rohingya refugess in Ruili,Yunnan | Page 3

Myanmar is engaged in ethnic cleansing of Rohingya from Rakhine state and most of them are ending up in Bangladesh as refugee. They are afraid that someday Bangladesh will invade and take over Rakhine state, former independent Arakan, which has historically been a vassal of Bangalah Sultanate and Subah Bangalah (1204-1785). But Bangladesh is a poorly managed mess by Indian puppets, so it has zero possibility of doing such a thing. But that does not stop paranoia of Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Myanmar should Attack BD.............India is with you our Myanmarese Brothers!!

These Lungis need to be taught a LESSON.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

arp2041 said:


> Myanmar should Attack BD.............India is with you our Myanmarese Brothers!!
> 
> These Lungis need to be taught a LESSON.



Have you forgotten what happened when Myanmar tried to take on our BGB recently?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alaungphaya

UKBengali said:


> Have you forgotten what happened when Myanmar tried to take on our BGB recently?


 A Bangladeshi border guard was unfortunately killed. Why are you winking?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

alaungphaya said:


> A Bangladeshi border guard was unfortunately killed. Why are you winking?




No, what happened afterwards?


----------



## mike2000

Wow. Myanmar military looks quite decent. Never knew they were this advanced (though most of their equipments still comes mainly from china and Russia). Seems phillipines is the only ASEAN country with an obselete military. They really need to buckle up man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

UKBengali said:


> No, what happened afterwards?


Nothing happened afterwards. If you're referring to the story about the shelling, it was a fake piece of news printed in a cheap Rohingya propaganda site with pictures from somewhere else. Even some of the smarter bangladeshis acknowledged this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kutuzov

*Myanmar Navy is building two 77 metre corvettes and two 81 metre corvettes. *




New AMS/FDS system contract for Myanmar Navy vessels 






CMR Products, Singapore has won a contract to design and supply an integrated AMS (Alarm Monitoring System) and FDS (Fire Detection System) system for a marine navy new-build project in Myanmar (formerly Burma).

The order for the AMS/FDS system was placed by Myanmar-based Singa International, which will be delivering the final package to the Myanmar Navy for its new 77 m and 81 m long vessels. These are under construction at the navy headquarters’ shipyard Than Lwin Twonship in Yangon, Myanmar.

Alvin Tay, general manager for CMR Products, said:

_“The flexibility and value for money of our solution, together with our experience in PLC automation and ability to provide on-going project support impressed Singa._

_We have delivered a fully advanced system which not only complies with several changes in the original specification but will provide long term reliability and high performance capabilities in some of the most challenging marine conditions.”_

The system will feature ABB PLC and Beijer touch screens for the AMS while the FDS is based on the HOCHIKI fire alarm system. The whole system has been designed to enable information from the FDS to be viewed on the AMS via Modbus TCP/IP.

This will allow the vessels’ crews to have access to information about the status of the individual heat detectors, smoke detectors, water/flood detectors, hatch and water tight door positions on the same touch screen.

The CMR Products team worked in close partnership with Singa International from the start of the project to deliver a customised and cost effective solution that enables the Myanmar Navy to benefit from state-of-the-art technology which can be upgraded to meet any future changes in requirement.

All project co-ordination and management, automation design and programming was undertaken by CMR Products Pte Ltd in Singapore.
Myanmar Navy Project Win

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kutuzov

#‎Indonesia‬*'s PT PAL receives orders for warships from foreign countries, ‪#‎Myanmar‬ and ‪#‎Turkey‬ interested in PT PAL.*

*




*

*#‎JAKARTA‬, -- PT PAL Indonesia has just received orders from the ‪#‎Philippines‬ for 2 Makassar-class LPDs, just after successfully launching it's KCR-60 Fast Missile Boat for the Indonesian Navy.
The company has also cooperated with a number of countries for the same purpose.

"There's already two countries interested in cooperating with us. On the 16th of July 2014, it is scheduled for a cooperation agreement with Myanmar, as well Turkey which also expressed interest in PT PAL's products" Edy Widarto, Production Director of PT PAL said in Surabaya, 15th of July 2014.

He explained, PT PAL Indonesia is the middle of cooperating with a number of countries among them, Turkey and Myanmar. "However, we haven't yet know what those countries need or interested in". said Edy.

Currently, PT PAL Indonesia have been making a number of commercial ships, such as tankers, ferries, merchant vessels, etc. as well as warships such as Fast Missile Boats, Frigates, Landing Platform Docks as well as Submarines in the future.

Myanmar have been reported to be interested in an Landing Platform Dock, similar to the one the Philippines ordered with a price tag of around $90 million. About the specific type of vessel that Myanmar will order is not yet confirmed. "Currently, we are still working on the Fast Missile Boat order from the Indonesian Ministry of Defence." he said.

In May, Indonesian Defence Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro stated that the government needed 16 KCR-60(Fast Missile Boat) and 16 KCR-40(Fast missile boat). Meanwhile, PT PAL is able to produce 3 KCR-60s in a year.

Deputy Defence Minister Sjafrie Sjamsoeddin on his visit said the government is currently working together with a number of countries, by showing PT PAL Indonesia as the "lead integrator" which has a "combat system".

"In the year 2025, our military assets would be ideal. Currently, we need a more advanced defence industry, whether it's for ships, aircraft, etc." he said.

(This news was translated by our editors)

Source: PT PAL Dapat Order Kapal Perang dari Asing

(Picture: Indonesian-made Banjarmasin-class Landing Platform Dock made by PT PAL Indonesia with Pindad Anoa APC's made by PT Pindad)

‪#‎AseanMilitaryDefenseReview‬

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kutuzov

*Myanmar Navy and Indonesia's PT PAL in LPD talks*






The Myanmar Navy (MN) and Indonesian naval shipbuilder PT PAL are in talks over the MN's potential purchase of landing platform docks (LPDs) to bolster sealift and amphibious capabilities, IHS Jane's understands.

The two parties have recently entered what have been described to IHS Jane's as "preliminary discussions" about the MN's acquisition of a small number of vessels based on PT PAL's Makassar-class LPD, which in turn is based on a design by South Korea's Dae Sun Shipbuilding and Engineering.

PT PAL has delivered five Makassar-class LPDs to the Indonesian Navy and in June signed a contract to supply the Philippine Navy (PN) with two LPDs based on the same design.

Myanmar Navy and Indonesia's PT PAL in LPD talks | Kaskus - The Largest Indonesian Community

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kutuzov

Ozair Akhtar said:


> Can BDs counter Myanmar?



I don't think so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sandria

I just read 35 pages of this thread, half of it are romantic racial talk between Myanmar and Bangladesh.

------------------------------------------------

I have to admit that I just know now that Myanmar military industries are well developed. Before it, I thought that Myanmar is just importer.

-------------------------------------------------

I have questions about Myanmar military personnel

What is the net salary (after tax) in US$ for Myanmar's 2nd lieutenant?
What is the net salary of Myanmar's sergeant?
What is the net salary of Myanmar's private?

How many officer graduated from Myanmar military academy each year?
How long duration Myanmar military academy curriculum? Is it 3 years education? 4 years?


----------



## BDforever

Sandria said:


> I just read 35 pages of this thread, half of it are romantic racial talk between Myanmar and Bangladesh.






Kutuzov said:


> I don't think so.


----------



## Mike_Brando

UKBengali said:


> Have you forgotten what happened when Myanmar tried to take on our BGB recently?


Well afaik,your BGB got some serious a$$ kicking from the Myanmar Border Guards.Man let's face the facts here that the Myanmar Defense Force is eons ahead of their Bangladeshi counterparts.Plus they have got some cool weapons and equipment in their arsenal which will come extremely handy in case of a future BD-Myanmar war.Then again you have got a country which is 20 times larger than yours to worry about at the same time.So if i were Bangladeshi military planner i would rather be pretty much concerned the present situation.In any future Myanmar-BD conflict India will support Myanmar albeit covertly and the funniest thing is that Myanmar also has China by it's side.So it's a win-win situation for the Burmese people....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

Sandria said:


> I just read 35 pages of this thread, half of it are romantic racial talk between Myanmar and Bangladesh.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> I have to admit that I just know now that Myanmar military industries are well developed. Before it, I thought that Myanmar is just importer.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> I have questions about Myanmar military personnel
> 
> What is the net salary (after tax) in US$ for Myanmar's 2nd lieutenant?
> What is the net salary of Myanmar's sergeant?
> What is the net salary of Myanmar's private?
> 
> How many officer graduated from Myanmar military academy each year?
> How long duration Myanmar military academy curriculum? Is it 3 years education? 4 years?



the salary of Myanmar's 2nd lieutenant = 200 US$ ++ I'm not sure about that of other ranks.. the salary of MM's are too low compared with other ASEAN countries due to MM's economic condition.. hopefully will be increased within this decades...


----------



## Etilla

Is Myanmar expanding its Mig-29 fleet?


----------



## fallstuff

Kutuzov said:


> I don't think so.








Homies from BD cut down 300,000 ton oil tanker without any protective gear. 

They will cut through your ships like warm knife through butter !!!

Have some r.e.s.p.e.c.t


----------



## Green Arrow

well some of the Mayamar military stuffs shown here is really impressive


----------



## shuntmaster

Looks like Burma military can seriously kick some Bangladeshi ***.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sandria

Aung Zaya said:


> the salary of Myanmar's 2nd lieutenant = 200 US$ ++ I'm not sure about that of other ranks.. the salary of MM's are too low compared with other ASEAN countries due to MM's economic condition.. hopefully will be increased within this decades...



200 USD per month is more than double than Myanmar income per capita (refer to wikipedia).
Military officer should be a dream job for Myanmar teenager, so TOP 1% of Myanmar smartest kids will apply to military academy.


----------



## C130

mike2000 said:


> Wow. Myanmar military looks quite decent. Never knew they were this advanced (though most of their equipments still comes mainly from china and Russia). Seems phillipines is the only ASEAN country with an obselete military. They really need to buckle up man.



eeh if they would of became a U.S state they wouldn't be in such dire straits 
but I'm glad they didn't 
Worried Philippines invite back the Americans they kicked out | National Post

kick us out them welcome us back when they are getting spanked by China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Etilla said:


> Is Myanmar expanding its Mig-29 fleet?


it's not sure.. bro.. upgrading to smt or buy Mig-35.. just negotiating with russia.. it'll be revealed at 2015..


----------



## Aung Zaya

Sandria said:


> 200 USD per month is more than double than Myanmar income per capita (refer to wikipedia).
> Military officer should be a dream job for Myanmar teenager, so TOP 1% of Myanmar smartest kids will apply to military academy.


no.. bro.. there are another better jobs in Myanmar.. it may be 2nd or 3rd option...  even one of MM's famous KBZ bank's cleaner can earn about US$ 150 per month.. but MM cant creat the jobs for people in current economic condition..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Etilla

Aung Zaya said:


> it's not sure.. bro.. upgrading to smt or buy Mig-35.. just negotiating with russia.. it'll be revealed at 2015..



Myanmar should always maintain that edge over Bdesh. A shock and awe capability vs Bdesh must be expanded. 
Hope your sanctions are eased off for the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Some infantry support weapons and small arms in service with Myanmar Army. All weapons are produced locally called MA series weapons. MA stands for Myanmar Army.






BGF (Border Guard Forces) of Myanmar Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Pakistan AF Chief visited Myanmar and acquisition of JF 17 for Myanmar AF was signed. Total of 34 JF 17 will be delivered to Myanmar within 3 years. 32 MiG 29 SEs and 34 JF 17s are more than enough for Myanmar AF. Myanmar is also getting 4 new Y-8DII medium transport ac and 1 Y 8 AEW ac from China.


----------



## alaungphaya

Sandria said:


> 200 USD per month is more than double than Myanmar income per capita (refer to wikipedia).
> Military officer should be a dream job for Myanmar teenager, so TOP 1% of Myanmar smartest kids will apply to military academy.



A girl in a tea shop, probably the lowest rung, can earn about $40 a month. A construction worker can earn about $150 a month. In Yangon, a graduate can earn about $300 to $400 straight out of uni. $500 - $600 if they studied abroad. About the latter if in finance. If you have finance experience abroad, because of the demand right now, equivalent finance sector jobs pay close to parity with Singapore. The top 1% of grads all try to become doctors because that gives the best chance of going abroad and earning the big salaries - a well worn path. 

DSA intakes are probably in the top 10% mainly from the countryside. The salary is not what they go for, $200 is not all that much. The army was the best way to make business contacts and involve oneself in corruption, but this paradigm is changing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Rest in peace those bangladeshi members who portraited Myanmmar Armed forces as a bunch of commies with obsolate equipment & training & branded them as pushovers. I remember one such member moking myanmmar army soldiers by saying they wears sleepers to battlefield. Really check boys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

The_Sidewinder said:


> Rest in peace those bangladeshi members who portraited Myanmmar Armed forces as a bunch of commies with obsolate equipment & training & branded them as pushovers. I remember one such member moking myanmmar army soldiers by saying they wears sleepers to battlefield. Really check boys.



BD people are smarter than burmese. Thats all matters in battle field.


----------



## Luftwaffe

> Pakistan AF Chief visited Myanmar and acquisition of JF 17 for Myanmar AF was signed. Total of 34 JF 17 will be delivered to Myanmar within 3 years. 32 MiG 29 SEs and 34 JF 17s are more than enough for Myanmar AF. Myanmar is also getting 4 new Y-8DII medium transport ac and 1 Y 8 AEW ac from China.



@dragunov87 what is the source we did hear Myanmar interest but not penning down contract.


----------



## alaungphaya

iajdani said:


> BD people are smarter than burmese. Thats all matters in battle field.




Sure you are, ugly. 

National IQ Scores - Country Rankings


----------



## The_Sidewinder

iajdani said:


> BD people are smarter than burmese. Thats all matters in battle field.



Yeah, Right.
Damn! U r beautiful.


----------



## LonE_WolF

dragunov87 said:


> Pakistan AF Chief visited Myanmar and acquisition of JF 17 for Myanmar AF was signed. Total of 34 JF 17 will be delivered to Myanmar within 3 years. 32 MiG 29 SEs and 34 JF 17s are more than enough for Myanmar AF. Myanmar is also getting 4 new Y-8DII medium transport ac and 1 Y 8 AEW ac from China.



Any link to the source of this news?


----------



## Mattrixx

With this force Im sure Myanmar can grab some portion of Indian NE any day.


----------



## alaungphaya

Mattrixx said:


> With this force Im sure Myanmar can grab some portion of Indian NE any day.



Myanmar has more than enough territory. The biggest problem is keeping people who we don't want out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

alaungphaya said:


> Myanmar has more than enough territory. The biggest problem is keeping people who we don't want out.



Myanmar should give some of its unpopulated land to BD.

No point in having land if hardly anyone lives in it.


----------



## alaungphaya

UKBengali said:


> Myanmar should give some of its unpopulated land to BD.
> 
> No point in having land if hardly anyone lives in it.



In that case go and beg Denmark to give you Greenland.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## UKBengali

alaungphaya said:


> In that case go and beg Denmark to give you Greenland.



BD not interested in far away and cold Greenland.

Want to make friends with a nice gesture?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

aazidane said:


> It appears Myanmar would skin Bangladesh in any war.



Not if you had a large stockpile of IR guided Baktar Shikans and ANZA-III MANPADs widely deployed. Most of their gear is in a fact vulnerable to anti armor weaponry. Pakistan also has DU rounds called Naiza (Spear) which would kill anything on wheel or tracks the Burmese have. Those rounds are compatible with your MBT-2000s. Lastly, BD can and should acquire Ghaznavi class Ballistic Missiles to carry out Shock & Awe strikes if hostilities break out.


----------



## scholseys

Horus said:


> Not if you had a large stockpile of IR guided Baktar Shikans and ANZA-III MANPADs widely deployed. Most of their gear is in a fact vulnerable to anti armor weaponry. Pakistan also has DU rounds called Naiza (Spear) which would kill anything on wheel or tracks the Burmese have. Those rounds are compatible with your MBT-2000s. Lastly, BD can and should acquire Ghaznavi class Ballistic Missiles to carry out Shock & Awe strikes if hostilities break out.


I expect nothing from this Indian proxy Hasina.


----------



## alaungphaya

Horus said:


> Not if you had a large stockpile of IR guided Baktar Shikans and ANZA-III MANPADs widely deployed. Most of their gear is in a fact vulnerable to anti armor weaponry. Pakistan also has DU rounds called Naiza (Spear) which would kill anything on wheel or tracks the Burmese have. Those rounds are compatible with your MBT-2000s. Lastly, BD can and should acquire Ghaznavi class Ballistic Missiles to carry out Shock & Awe strikes if hostilities break out.



Except that's all fantasy as your Pakistan is closer to Myanmar than to Bd in a China fostered arrangement. If Pak had MBT2000 compatible DU rounds, your leaders would be trying to peddle it to Myanmar, the greater spender. I doubt anyone is going to be buying Pak ballistic missiles any time soon.


----------



## Kompromat

alaungphaya said:


> Except that's all fantasy as your Pakistan is closer to Myanmar than to Bd in a China fostered arrangement. If Pak had MBT2000 compatible DU rounds, your leaders would be trying to peddle it to Myanmar, the greater spender. I doubt anyone is going to be buying Pak ballistic missiles any time soon.



The only problem in that calculus is the Indian stooge govt in Dhaka.

Had BD been friendlier there is a whole heap of stuff we can sell or give them for free, just like those F-6 aircrafts in the 90s.

We have over 250 F-7s, not all of them are unfit for flight in a decades time. We can transfer BMs to BD while complying with MTCR. The issue is with the BD govt not us.

If both countries can operate MBT-2000s and K-8s, we could also sell JF-17s to both states.

Pakistan has no beef with Burma so our coop continues regardless.


----------



## monitor

UKBengali said:


> Myanmar should give some of its unpopulated land to BD.
> 
> No point in having land if hardly anyone lives in it.



We can lease large land for cultivation which will benefit both country. unfortunately no country give unused land to other country . there are many country where density is low but are they going to give it to Bangladesh


----------



## Razia Sultana

monitor said:


> We can lease large land for cultivation which will benefit both country. unfortunately no country give unused land to other country . there are many country where density is low but are they going to give it to Bangladesh



Land is limited everywhere. What populous nations should do is to control population growth and prepare their human resources to work elsewhere. Land can not come to you, its a fixed asset but people can go to other places. Many nations including India have taken severa square kilometers of land on lease in African countries at a very cheap rate. Bangladesh should also try this. But first, bring your population growth at par with developed nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

F 12 is undergoing weapon installation.
Stealth paint alone cost 8 million $.
Kh 35 will be her primary AShM.
She will carry 1xKamov ASW helo.


----------



## tarpitz

While BD is receiving 4 K8 W a/c, Myanmar is producing those a/c locally.
50 K 8 W a/c are in service with Myanmar AF. Some of them are upgraded with advanced ground attack systems.
Myanmar is getting JF 17 very soon.
Myanmar AF chief is currently in Russia to negotiate buying of a squadron of MiG 35.
Myanmar is operating 32 MiG 29 UB/B/SE/SMT.
@*BDforever*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bad Wolf

alaungphaya said:


> Except that's all fantasy as your Pakistan is closer to Myanmar than to Bd in a China fostered arrangement. If Pak had MBT2000 compatible DU rounds, your leaders would be trying to peddle it to Myanmar, the greater spender. I doubt anyone is going to be buying Pak ballistic missiles any time soon.



Agreed.

Bangladesh government have repeatedly stabbed Pakistan even taking the feud to Islamic Development Bank where Bangladesh backtracked on its commitments. This sort of stuff has created trust issues. Though I personally like Bangladeshis, the relations between our two nation are not getting better. Not anytime soon. Pakistanis should have a more realistic outlook of Government of Bangladesh.


----------



## jha

Myanmar Armed forces look very strong. Good Job..


----------



## Razia Sultana

Bad Wolf said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Bangladesh government have repeatedly stabbed Pakistan even taking the feud to Islamic Development Bank where Bangladesh backtracked on its commitments. This sort of stuff has created trust issues. Though I personally like Bangladeshis, the relations between our two nation are not getting better. Not anytime soon. Pakistanis should have a more realistic outlook of Government of Bangladesh.


Why do you forget that Bangladesh was born because of the atrocities perpetrated by pakistanis on them. Pakistanis still consider Bangladeshis as lower people who are dark, poor and can do with 3rd class products. Someone above is talking about giving the discarded weapons, aircraft to bangladesh army.... they forget that bangladesh is fastest developing economy in South Asia, they have several defence orders in place like sub marine and soon going to launch a satelite. Their foreign currency reserves are way ahead of Pakistan's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bad Wolf

Razia Sultana said:


> Pakistanis still consider Bangladeshis as lower people who are dark, poor and can do with 3rd class products.



Bull.

World's values survey found Indians to be the most racist people on the planet whereas Pakistanis were the least racist. This is why caste-based apartheid continue to this day in India and horrendous cases like the low-caste Indian boy who was burnt to death over straying goat happens are a common place. This is all nothing new as Gandhi had similar disdain for "darkies" and Blacks.









Razia Sultana said:


> Why do you forget that Bangladesh was born because of the atrocities perpetrated by pakistanis on them.



Let me bring you to the 21st century, its the brute Indian Border Security Force that has killed over 1,000 Bangladeshi civilians over the past decade in what Human Rights Watch has termed as a "trigger happy" force involved in "torture", "rape", "shoot-to-kill" policies and "indiscriminate killings" of innocent Bangladeshi civilians.

Here's what Human Rights Watch has been saying for the past few years:
(2010) Trigger Happy: Excessive Use of Force by Indian Troops at the Bangladesh Border
(2010) India/Bangladesh: Indiscriminate Killings, Abuse by Border Officers
(2011) India's shoot-to-kill policy on the Bangladesh border
(2011) India: New Killings, Torture at Bangladeshi Border
(2012) India: Prosecute Security Forces for Torture
(2012) India: Abuses by Border Force Increasing

*Brutality of BSF in Bangladesh Border*
youtu.be/uE1Wng7lEWQ

I won't even go into the despicable human trafficking of innocent Bengali women that is taking place in India where women are lured with a promise of work and then forced into prostitution.


----------



## Razia Sultana

Bad Wolf said:


> Bull.
> 
> World's values survey found Indians to be the most racist people on the planet whereas Pakistanis were the least racist. This is why caste-based apartheid continue to this day in India and horrendous cases like the low-caste Indian boy who was burnt to death over straying goat happens in India. This is all nothing new as Gandhi had similar disdain for anyone "darkies" and Blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me bring you to the 21st century, its the brute Indian Border Security Force that has killed over 1,000 Bangladeshi civilians over the past decade in what Human Rights Watch has termed as a "trigger happy" force involved in "torture", "rape", "shoot-to-kill" policies and "indiscriminate killings" of innocent Bangladeshi civilians.
> 
> Here's what Human Rights Watch has been saying for the past few years:
> (2010) Trigger Happy: Excessive Use of Force by Indian Troops at the Bangladesh Border
> (2010) India/Bangladesh: Indiscriminate Killings, Abuse by Border Officers
> (2011) India's shoot-to-kill policy on the Bangladesh border
> (2011) India: New Killings, Torture at Bangladeshi Border
> (2012) India: Prosecute Security Forces for Torture
> (2012) India: Abuses by Border Force Increasing
> 
> *Brutality of BSF in Bangladesh Border*
> youtu.be/uE1Wng7lEWQ
> 
> I won't even go into the despicable human trafficking of innocent Bengali women that is taking place in India where women are lured with a promise of work and then forced into prostitution.



What kind of a survey is this? Who you won't like as neighbour.... and what were the options? by the way, Indians believe that pakistanis and bangladeshis belong to same indian race or south asian race. Without knowing the other options, it wont be proper to comment. In my experience, most vegetarians do not want non-vegetarians to be their neighbours. most religious groups would like their own religious people to be their neighbours. Bangladeshis have similar score as India and even Africans seem to be pretty racist as per the survey. So this survey isn't effective to measure racism. But its a fact that you hated bangladeshis when they were east pakistanis. you called them by dirty names. When a bangladeshi got the mandate to rule the pakistan, he was denied the opportunity and this resulted in their independence.

Now come to India. A fragmented society surviving thousands of years of civilization and neglect by the rulers has at least a system to do away with inequalities. The Dalits, though still exploited, have a reservation system not only in govt. jobs, educational institutions but also in the govt. as legislators plus special laws to deal with exploitation. No system can overnight get rid of a social evil but what is important is whether that society recognizes those evils and have mechanism to fight it. Any citizen of India whether a dalit or a muslim or a jew or a tribal can aspire to become the prime minister of India as our constitution treats all citizens as equals unlike Pakistan where system deprives the non muslims from aspiring and i am not even talking about the blasphemy laws.

Leave aside your selective picks of thorns, India-Bangladesh relations are much much better than Pak-BD relations or Af-pak relations. Its only the jihadi or pro-pak elements in BD that try to spoil Indo-BD relations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bad Wolf

Razia Sultana said:


> Its only the jihadi or pro-pak elements in BD that try to spoil Indo-BD relations.



So the brute "trigger happy" Indian Border Security Force force involved in "torture", "rape", "shoot-to-kill" policies and "indiscriminate killings" of over 1,000 innocent Bangladeshi civilians is now a pro-Pak and Jihadi organization?



Razia Sultana said:


> What kind of a survey is this? Who you won't like as neighbour.... and what were the options? by the way, Indians believe that pakistanis and bangladeshis belong to same indian race or south asian race. Without knowing the other options, it wont be proper to comment. In my experience, most vegetarians do not want non-vegetarians to be their neighbours. most religious groups would like their own religious people to be their neighbours. Bangladeshis have similar score as India and even Africans seem to be pretty racist as per the survey. So this survey isn't effective to measure racism. But its a fact that you hated bangladeshis when they were east pakistanis. you called them by dirty names. When a bangladeshi got the mandate to rule the pakistan, he was denied the opportunity and this resulted in their independence.



Its a survey that shows the true face of India where racism runs riot. There is no denying that Indians are one of the most racist people, in fact India is the mother of all racist societies. Indians discriminate not only on basis of color, caste, sex, housing, social status, religion, sub-caste, sub-sub caste, but also on dietary preferences. Even in so called cosmopolitan cities like Mumbai, Gujjus, Jains and Marwaris have built special vegetarian enclaves which are off limits to non-vegetarians. Next they will build enclaves for people who do not eat onions, potatoes and any stuff that grows underground. No wonder, Indians in UK, US, Canada and even in Gulf are safer and happier than Indians in India.



Razia Sultana said:


> Now come to India. A fragmented society surviving thousands of years of civilization and neglect by the rulers has at least a system to do away with inequalities. The Dalits, though still exploited, have a reservation system not only in govt. jobs, educational institutions but also in the govt. as legislators plus special laws to deal with exploitation. No system can overnight get rid of a social evil but what is important is whether that society recognizes those evils and have mechanism to fight it. Any citizen of India whether a dalit or a muslim or a jew or a tribal can aspire to become the prime minister of India as our constitution treats all citizens as equals unlike Pakistan where system deprives the non muslims from aspiring and i am not even talking about the blasphemy laws.



*Which Bollywood film are you talking about here?*

There never was a "India" in history, ever. India as a nation is born out of a joke that you still haven't figured out. The word India derives from the Greek word *Indos* given to you by Alexander The Great who defeated King Porus of the Hindū Paurava Kingdom on the banks of the Hydaspes. Brits played a joke on you after defeating you calling the land "India" (Indos) to honor the victory of Alexander The Great and now you can't relieve yourself of this shame because you are "Indian". And if that isn't enough, the river to which *Indos* was ascribed to is river Indus which flows through Pakistan. Like you changed Bombay to Mumbai, there needs to be a new name because "India" is too colonial and a billion people should not be named after a defeat.


----------



## Razia Sultana

Bad Wolf said:


> *Which Bollywood film are you talking about here?*
> 
> There never was a "India" in history, ever. India as a nation is born out of a joke that you still haven't figured out. The word India derives from the Greek word *Indos* given to you by Alexander The Great who defeated King Porus of the Hindū Paurava Kingdom on the banks of the Hydaspes. Brits played a joke on you after defeating you calling the land "India" (Indos) to honor the victory of Alexander The Great and now you can't relieve yourself of this shame because you are "Indian". And if that isn't enough, the river to which *Indos* was ascribed to is river Indus which flows through Pakistan. Like you changed Bombay to Mumbai, there needs to be a new name because "India" is too colonial and a billion people should not be named after a defeat.



No one requires a history lesson from Pakistan who think India did not exist before Mohd Bin Qasim. For your info the official name of India is "Bharat Varsh", in ancient times it was also known as Aryawart and Jambu Dweep. Greeks gave the name India because of river Indus which in Sanskrit is called Sindhu which literally means water body. The Arabs and Iranians called it as Hind, a distorted form of Sindh and people began calling it by the names that were convenient to them like Hind, Hindustan, India. When Indians are speaking native language they refer their nation as Bharat.

As regards to Pakistan, we cant help it if you changed the name of your land after you separated from India. When Germany became two nations they retained the name Germany as East / west Germany, same about north and south Korea and also Yemen. Pakistan is only nation that artificially coined its own name which has no relevance to its soil or culture and opted to lose her claim on a great historical heritage. Now when world refers the history and heritage of the south asian land and ocean as Indian, you get jealous. And we are not such people that we will change the name of our father because he was not a rich man. We take pride in what we are - rich or poor. Unlike most pakistanis who hate their rich heritage and try to get a remote arabic link in their genetics, we Indians take pride in what we are.


Bad Wolf said:


> So the brute "trigger happy" Indian Border Security Force force involved in "torture", "rape", "shoot-to-kill" policies and "indiscriminate killings" of over 1,000 innocent Bangladeshi civilians is now a pro-Pak and Jihadi organization?
> 
> 
> 
> Its a survey that shows the true face of India where racism runs riot. There is no denying that Indians are one of the most racist people, in fact India is the mother of all racist societies. Indians discriminate not only on basis of color, caste, sex, housing, social status, religion, sub-caste, sub-sub caste, but also on dietary preferences. Even in so called cosmopolitan cities like Mumbai, Gujjus, Jains and Marwaris have built special vegetarian enclaves which are off limits to non-vegetarians. Next they will build enclaves for people who do not eat onions, potatoes and any stuff that grows underground. No wonder, Indians in UK, US, Canada and even in Gulf are safer and happier than Indians in India.
> 
> 
> 
> *Which Bollywood film are you talking about here?*
> 
> There never was a "India" in history, ever. India as a nation is born out of a joke that you still haven't figured out. The word India derives from the Greek word *Indos* given to you by Alexander The Great who defeated King Porus of the Hindū Paurava Kingdom on the banks of the Hydaspes. Brits played a joke on you after defeating you calling the land "India" (Indos) to honor the victory of Alexander The Great and now you can't relieve yourself of this shame because you are "Indian". And if that isn't enough, the river to which *Indos* was ascribed to is river Indus which flows through Pakistan. Like you changed Bombay to Mumbai, there needs to be a new name because "India" is too colonial and a billion people should not be named after a defeat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bad Wolf

Razia Sultana said:


> No one requires a history lesson from Pakistan who think India did not exist before Mohd Bin Qasim. *For your info the official name of India is "Bharat Varsh"*


Wrong, its Republic of India or Bharat Ganrajya. Here's Wikipedia for you:


> India, officially the Republic of India (Bhārat Ganarājya) is a country in South Asia.





Razia Sultana said:


> in ancient times it was also known as Aryawart and Jambu Dweep.


In ancient times, South Asia wasn't united regardless of the name so your point is moot. Its not the same entity.


Razia Sultana said:


> Greeks gave the name India because of river Indus


I just said that.


Razia Sultana said:


> which in Sanskrit is called *Sindhu* which literally means water body


Genius, Sindh, again, is a province of Pakistan along with the River Indus.


Razia Sultana said:


> The Arabs and Iranians called it as Hind, a distorted form of Sindh and *people began calling it by the names that were convenient* to them like Hind, Hindustan, India.


Persians took the word "Hind" from Arabs who called the region "al-Hind". And its not called that for convenience sake, its because *THEY KEPT WRITTEN RECORDS* on Sindh which superseded the verbal history of the region. You're now officially a clown.


Razia Sultana said:


> to them like Hind, Hindustan, India


What the hell are you talking about? Hindustan and India don't have common origins. One is Greek (India), the other is Arabic / Persian (Hindustan). We just discussed that!


Razia Sultana said:


> When Indians are speaking native language they refer their nation as Bharat.


Make it official, don't shame one billion "Indians" who are named after a conquest or a river in Pakistan.


Razia Sultana said:


> As regards to Pakistan, we cant help it if you changed the name of your land after you separated from India.


We separated from British India, not India. British India didn't belong to "Indians", you were merely slaves in it. And we changed the name because we have a perspective on history which you obviously don't considering you still ignorantly label yourself "Indian".


Razia Sultana said:


> When Germany became two nations they retained the name Germany as East / west Germany, same about north and south Korea and also *Yemen*.


There is no North/South or East/West Yemen. EPIC FAIL. 
Above all, do you have any idea of what a "Nation-State" is? Do tell what is America, Australia, New Zealand, Canada, if not a bunch of British renegades. And I'm not even going touch South America or Africa, like South Africa is the name of a "tribe". 


Razia Sultana said:


> Pakistan is only nation that artificially coined its own name which has no relevance to its soil or culture and opted to lose her claim on a great historical heritage.


First, let me breakdown India and its "heritage" for you.
a. India = Named after a river in Pakistan and conquests/defeats from Alexander and Brits.
b. Hindu = Persian word for Sindhu people who are happily living in the Sindh province of Pakistan. And whose identity and honor was revived by Jinnah who demanded that Sindh be separated from Bombay Presidency.
c. Hinduism = English word invented British in 17th century like any sort of "ism" can possibly a Sanskrit word.
d. Hindu "culture" is a derivative of a Sindhi civilization, Indus Valley Civilization, which predates Hinduism. And I'm not even going to get into Mehrgar civilization and Rawat where the earliest evidence of "Out of Africa" theory in South Asia are found.

So what exactly is yours? It's all Pakistan's heritage. The word "India" is meaningless whereas the word *PAKISTAN* represents the people of Pakistan. P for Punjabis and Pashtuns, K for Kashmiris, S for Sindhis and "stan" from Baluchistan. Ergo, its "India" that is the definition of fake and artificial state.


Razia Sultana said:


> Now when world refers the history and heritage of the south asian land and ocean as Indian, you get jealous.


Professor, its British history that the world is following and you so slavishly are parroting. Where is the sense of your own history when you take pride in labeling yourself "Indian"?


Razia Sultana said:


> Unlike most pakistanis who hate their rich heritage and try to get a remote arabic link in their genetics, we Indians take pride in what we are.


Let's not get into genetics. Pakistan has a very different genetic makeup than India. We fall primarily into ANI (Ancestral North Indian) while India is dominated by ASI (Ancestral South Indian).

*Now stop embarrassing yourself and stick to the topic of Myanmar military.*


----------



## TopCat

dragunov87 said:


> View attachment 112869
> View attachment 112871
> View attachment 112872
> 
> 
> 
> While BD is receiving 4 K8 W a/c, Myanmar is producing those a/c locally.
> 50 K 8 W a/c are in service with Myanmar AF. Some of them are upgraded with advanced ground attack systems.
> Myanmar is getting JF 17 very soon.
> Myanmar AF chief is currently in Russia to negotiate buying of a squadron of MiG 35.
> Myanmar is operating 32 MiG 29 UB/B/SE/SMT.
> @*BDforever*



If actually true, it will be too much for Burmese tiny economy when Tax/GDP ratio is only 6%. Where will you fund these from? What is the total size of your budget?


----------



## Razia Sultana

Bad Wolf said:


> Wrong, its Republic of India or Bharat Ganrajya. Here's Wikipedia for you:
> 
> 
> 
> In ancient times, South Asia wasn't united regardless of the name so your point is moot. Its not the same entity.
> 
> I just said that.
> 
> Genius, Sindh, again, is a province of Pakistan along with the River Indus.
> 
> Persians took the word "Hind" from Arabs who called the region "al-Hind". And its not called that for convenience sake, its because *THEY KEPT WRITTEN RECORDS* on Sindh which superseded the verbal history of the region. You're now officially a clown.
> 
> What the hell are you talking about? Hindustan and India don't have common origins. One is Greek (India), the other is Arabic / Persian (Hindustan). We just discussed that!
> 
> Make it official, don't shame one billion "Indians" who are named after a conquest or a river in Pakistan.
> 
> We separated from British India, not India. British India didn't belong to "Indians", you were merely slaves in it. And we changed the name because we have a perspective on history which you obviously don't considering you still ignorantly label yourself "Indian".
> 
> There is no North/South or East/West Yemen. EPIC FAIL.
> Above all, do you have any idea of what a "Nation-State" is? Do tell what is America, Australia, New Zealand, Canada, if not a bunch of British renegades. And I'm not even going touch South America or Africa, like South Africa is the name of a "tribe".
> 
> First, let me breakdown India and its "heritage" for you.
> a. India = Named after a river in Pakistan and conquests/defeats from Alexander and Brits.
> b. Hindu = Persian word for Sindhu people who are happily living in the Sindh province of Pakistan. And whose identity and honor was revived by Jinnah who demanded that Sindh be separated from Bombay Presidency.
> c. Hinduism = English word invented British in 17th century like any sort of "ism" can possibly a Sanskrit word.
> d. Hindu "culture" is a derivative of a Sindhi civilization, Indus Valley Civilization, which predates Hinduism. And I'm not even going to get into Mehrgar civilization and Rawat where the earliest evidence of "Out of Africa" theory in South Asia are found.
> 
> So what exactly is yours? It's all Pakistan's heritage. The word "India" is meaningless whereas the word *PAKISTAN* represents the people of Pakistan. P for Punjabis and Pashtuns, K for Kashmiris, S for Sindhis and "stan" from Baluchistan. Ergo, its "India" that is the definition of fake and artificial state.
> 
> Professor, its British history that the world is following and you so slavishly are parroting. Where is the sense of your own history when you take pride in labeling yourself "Indian"?
> 
> Let's not get into genetics. Pakistan has a very different genetic makeup than India. We fall primarily into ANI (Ancestral North Indian) while India is dominated by ASI (Ancestral South Indian).
> 
> *Now stop embarrassing yourself and stick to the topic of Myanmar military.*


Neem Hakeem Khatrae jaan. Half knowledge is dangerous. If you are educated in Madrassa then please restrict yourself to religious discussions. We know the name of Pakistan was coined by a handful of people in 20th century. It was India before and is still the part of Greater India. You separate that piece of land from mainland India and call it by any fancy name, it doesn't change your origin. You can never be a part of Arab world, howsoever you may try. You have been taught distorted history not us. You should know that even Bangladesh was part of Pakistan and it no where existed in your P K S and stan and there is no M in Pakistan to represent Mohajirs while Kashmir is part of India. Just because someone fancied it to be part of Pakistan, it does not become one. Also, a part of Punjab is in India and majority of Pashtuns are actually Afghans. Nations dont form on the basis of acronyms. Thats why Pakistanis suffer from perpetual insecurity and keep repeating that no one can undo pakistan.
I cant say much about Hindu and hinduism but hinduism is english translation of Hindutva. Good that you have accepted your genetics to be an Indian (ANI) and not called it a Pakistani. That explains it all.


----------



## Bad Wolf

*More Bollywood stories. *



Razia Sultana said:


> It was India before and is still the part of Greater India.


India, named after a river in Pakistan that you've admitted yourself, never existed in the pages of history and you've been unable to produce any evidence to support your claim. As for British India, your status was nothing more than a slave. Hence, my advice to you is to build more toilets than dream of "Greater India". 



Razia Sultana said:


> I cant say much about Hindu and hinduism but hinduism is english translation of Hindutva.


Not your fault, you're simply incapable of saying much other than parroting stale thoughts. And Hindutva is a nationalist movement, Hinduism is a religion, the name of which was ascribed by British writers in 17th century. Yet more evidence that you are clueless.



Razia Sultana said:


> You can never be a part of Arab world, howsoever you may try.


We have great relations with Arab states and we're part of the Muslim world which includes people and nations from Europe, Africa, Middle East, and Asia. So was Hindustan for over 600 years. Of course, that part of your "heritage" is difficult to swallow for you while being slave in colonial British India is somehow a badge of honor. I'm guessing that's what being an "Indian" means to you.



Razia Sultana said:


> Good that you have accepted your genetics to be an Indian (ANI) and not called it a Pakistani.


You are clearly suffering from cognitive dissonance as I pointed to the fact that even at the genetic level there are difference between Pakistanis and Indians. Perhaps its your low self-esteem that forces you to insist that you are somehow just like us. I guess we all have two eyes and one nose. Homo-sapiens till the end! 



Razia Sultana said:


> You have been taught distorted history not us.


I've actually written articles on India and Hinduism on Wikipedia and debated with some very open-minded and honest people from India. They have tended to agree with me hence all of this material is in Wikipedia for your consumption. Meanwhile, you have been unable to produce any evidence or even anything worth reading. Seriously, stay in school.

*Again, stop embarrassing yourself. This is a thread about Myanmar military. If you like to debate me, open a new thread.*


----------



## Bong

See BD and Myanmar are not enemies. We are educating Myanmar officers 

20 Myanmar military officers get English course at BIPSOT

DHAKA, Oct 2 2014 (BSS) - A total of 20 Officers of Myanmar Armed Forces have received English Language Course at Bangladesh Institute of Peace Support Operation Training (BIPSOT) at Rajendrapur Cantonment in Gazipur. 

The course was conducted by the experienced instructors of English Language of Bangladesh Army who were attached to BIPSOT. Bangladesh Army carried out the course with a view to developing bi-lateral friendly relationship between Bangladesh and Myanmar, an ISPR press release said here today. 

Myanmar Ambassador to Bangladesh Myo Myint handed over the certificate to the Myanmar military officers as the chief guest in a closing ceremony on Wednesday at BIPSOT Auditorium. 

BIPSOT Commandant Major General Mohammad Maksudur Rahman, Defence Attache of Myanmar in Bangladesh Colonel Tin Aung and officers of BIPSOT were present at the closing ceremony.


Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha (BSS)

We also given them education in 2013
BIPSOT : Bangladesh Institute of Peace Support Operation Training


----------



## Aung Zaya

iajdani said:


> If actually true, it will be too much for Burmese tiny economy when Tax/GDP ratio is only 6%. Where will you fund these from? What is the total size of your budget?


MM has not only defence bedget but also military owned international corporation which is worth billions dollar per year.. The corporation can earn 500 million dollar a year even only in mining sector... Dude.. And also operate in tourism, transportation, food and beverage and heavy industries....



Bong said:


> See BD and Myanmar are not enemies. We are educating Myanmar officers
> 
> 20 Myanmar military officers get English course at BIPSOT
> 
> DHAKA, Oct 2 2014 (BSS) - A total of 20 Officers of Myanmar Armed Forces have received English Language Course at Bangladesh Institute of Peace Support Operation Training (BIPSOT) at Rajendrapur Cantonment in Gazipur.
> 
> The course was conducted by the experienced instructors of English Language of Bangladesh Army who were attached to BIPSOT. Bangladesh Army carried out the course with a view to developing bi-lateral friendly relationship between Bangladesh and Myanmar, an ISPR press release said here today.
> 
> Myanmar Ambassador to Bangladesh Myo Myint handed over the certificate to the Myanmar military officers as the chief guest in a closing ceremony on Wednesday at BIPSOT Auditorium.
> 
> BIPSOT Commandant Major General Mohammad Maksudur Rahman, Defence Attache of Myanmar in Bangladesh Colonel Tin Aung and officers of BIPSOT were present at the closing ceremony.
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha (BSS)
> 
> We also given them education in 2013
> BIPSOT : Bangladesh Institute of Peace Support Operation Training


.. May be more than Learning purpose.. Coz just learning eng isn't so far difficult in MM.. Lol


----------



## NarThoD

alaungphaya said:


> Why have Indonesians started acting up lately? I hope the Australian secret police are keeping an eye on you all.


ah don't worry about us. and one thing we are the ones who keeping an eye to Australia after the spying incident.

good job for Myanmar armed forces. MM should be another dark horse of SEA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

*Myanmar Navy launched its first stealth light frigate 773 UMS Ta Bin Shwe Htee. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sine Nomine

aazidane said:


> It appears Myanmar would skin Bangladesh in any war.


Just get your politics out of Indian skin, Bangladesh can spent more then Myanmar..


----------



## scholseys

قناص said:


> Just get your politics out of Indian skin, Bangladesh can spent more then Myanmar..


Stick to the topic, its not an Indian thread. Based on current inventory Myanmar would.


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar installed 8 C-802 Anti Ship Missile on their first Homemade Stealth Frigate *F12 - UMS Kyansittha*
The Stealth Frigate *F12 - Kyansittha *is also being equipped with one 76 mm Oto Melara Super rapid gun ,4 AK-630 CIWS with help from China.Myanmar Navy has a plan to instal TY-90 SAM (Surface To Air Missile) on it.It can Carry one Z-9C Anti Submarine Helicopter.
C-802 Missile has 120 KM Range
Myanmar Navy currently operates 5 Frigate including 2 Stealth Frigate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Erik Karlsson

dragunov87 said:


> Myanmar installed 8 C-802 Anti Ship Missile on their first Homemade Stealth Frigate *F12 - UMS Kyansittha*
> The Stealth Frigate *F12 - Kyansittha *is also being equipped with one 76 mm Oto Melara Super rapid gun ,4 AK-630 CIWS with help from China.Myanmar Navy has a plan to instal TY-90 SAM (Surface To Air Missile) on it.It can Carry one Z-9C Anti Submarine Helicopter.
> C-802 Missile has 120 KM Range
> Myanmar Navy currently operates 5 Frigate including 2 Stealth Frigate.


Is that small version of type 054 frigate???


----------



## Aung Zaya

Erik Karlsson said:


> Is that small version of type 054 frigate???


no.. bro..it may be developed base on type 054A design by MM naval eengineers who learned from .Russia.. 

u can also know about MM military update from this news.. @dragunov87 bro plz u can also add what u got about MM militray in this thread.. thz bro.. 

Myanmar military,economy news and updates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> no.. bro..it may be developed base on type 054A design by MM naval eengineers who learned from .Russia..
> 
> u can also know about MM military update from this news.. @dragunov87 bro plz u can also add what u got about MM militray in this thread.. thz bro..
> 
> Myanmar military,economy news and updates


as far as i know hull designed by chinese engineers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> as far as i know hull designed by chinese engineers.



No.. mate.. It's just rumor.. Now we have hundreds of naval engineers who mastered in ship building in both Russia and china.. They have been sent 2000s since we made smaller 5 series FAC..

@BDforever BTW what's ur profile pic..? It's BD soldiers..? Look cool..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kaniska

Myanmar is a nation which is underestimated by its size and strength for quite lot of time..I think there should be a thread to discuss about its economy, its cultural heritage and other socio economic and political aspect of the nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> @BDforever BTW what's ur profile pic..? It's BD soldiers..? Look cool..



Navy Commando-SWADS member (Special warfare and diving salvage) 

this is regular army in video 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=753770868041783

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

BDforever said:


> as far as i know hull designed by chinese engineers.


There is also rumor saying it is designed by German engineers. Anyway, we should wait several years to get more information.



dragunov87 said:


> Myanmar installed 8 C-802 Anti Ship Missile on their first Homemade Stealth Frigate *F12 - UMS Kyansittha*


Why MM drops KH-35 on F11

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Kaniska said:


> Myanmar is a nation which is underestimated by its size and strength for quite lot of time..I think there should be a thread to discuss about its economy, its cultural heritage and other socio economic and political aspect of the nation.



Myanmar military,economy news and updates here.. Bro 
But it's just a start and plz supporting us by adding some what u got and want to know about MM.. Thz bro..



BDforever said:


> Navy Commando-SWADS member (Special warfare and diving salvage)
> 
> this is regular army in video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=753770868041783



Great..!! Which rifle in their hand..? That's will add to all infantry or only for SF..?


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> Great..!! Which rifle in their hand..? That's will add to all infantry or only for SF..?


which one ? in the video one ? that is normal infantry holding BD-08 mark 2 rifle, this is standard issue for all soldiers.


----------



## Jäger

what is the standard issue rifle for Myanmar's military?


----------



## Aung Zaya

Bundeswehr said:


> what is the standard issue rifle for Myanmar's military?








MA series AR bro.. ( licensed produced of Galil and upgraded with Israeli experts )

Myanmar military,economy news and updates

U can see in here as well.. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

Burma is not looking to have good relations with China. So, they should try to sell out all of their Chinese equipment and opt for Western ones. Like used F-16s and P-3Cs and more.....


----------



## Jäger

recently Myanmar got Grob 120 trainer planes from Germany


----------



## yugocrosrb95

Aung Zaya said:


> View attachment 264506
> 
> 
> MA series AR bro.. ( licensed produced of Galil and upgraded with Israeli experts )
> 
> Myanmar military,economy news and updates
> 
> U can see in here as well.. bro


It is based on Galil ACE?


----------



## Aung Zaya

yugocrosrb95 said:


> It is based on Galil ACE?



Bro ACE started to introduce at 2010.. we bought and Started manufactured locally them over a decade.. have been upgraded 3 times.. now it's MA series MK 3... bro


----------



## yugocrosrb95

Aung Zaya said:


> Bro ACE started to introduce at 2010.. we bought and Started manufactured locally them over a decade.. have been upgraded 3 times.. now it's MA series MK 3... bro


When are you going to upgrade to ACE then?


----------



## Aung Zaya

yugocrosrb95 said:


> When are you going to upgrade to ACE then?



probably we will upgrade in our own ways rather than directly buying ACE.. bro

Here personnels with MA 2 MK 3











for closer look...






already exported to some African countries..  low cost and effective..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

Will Myanmar going to buy the PNs 2 Agosta-70 & 3 Agosta-90Bs as PN might be replacing it with 4 Type-39As coming soon this year to Pakistan. PN has quoted that it's quite expensive for them to operate such vessels and it's better to use Chinese ones which are cheaper to operate and maintain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

black-hawk_101 said:


> Will Myanmar going to buy the PNs 2 Agosta-70 & 3 Agosta-90Bs as PN might be replacing it with 4 Type-39As coming soon this year to Pakistan. PN has quoted that it's quite expensive for them to operate such vessels and it's better to use Chinese ones which are cheaper to operate and maintain.



Not sure.. bro..!! probably in wish lists.. coz we got training from PAK...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

Aung Zaya said:


> Not sure.. bro..!! probably in wish lists.. coz we got training from PAK...


How much would these 5 submarines would cost?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yugocrosrb95

Aung Zaya said:


> probably we will upgrade in our own ways rather than directly buying ACE.. bro
> 
> Here personnels with MA 2 MK 3
> 
> View attachment 264657
> 
> View attachment 264659
> 
> 
> for closer look...
> 
> View attachment 264660
> 
> 
> already exported to some African countries..  low cost and effective..



Vietnam got license to produce ACE... So can your country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Aung Zaya said:


> probably we will upgrade in our own ways rather than directly buying ACE.. bro
> 
> Here personnels with MA 2 MK 3
> 
> View attachment 264657
> 
> View attachment 264659
> 
> 
> for closer look...
> 
> View attachment 264660
> 
> 
> already exported to some African countries..  low cost and effective..


this assult rifle more look like sniper rifle, it,s quiet big and havy in size. ..................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

black-hawk_101 said:


> Will Myanmar going to buy the PNs 2 Agosta-70 & 3 Agosta-90Bs as PN might be replacing it with 4 Type-39As coming soon this year to Pakistan. PN has quoted that it's quite expensive for them to operate such vessels and it's better to use Chinese ones which are cheaper to operate and maintain.


We are not selling Augusta 90 B for next 25 years

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

black-hawk_101 said:


> How much would these 5 submarines would cost?


Well... i have no idea on how much it should be.. bro.. the price will be asked from ur Gov..


masud said:


> this assult rifle more look like sniper rifle, it,s quiet big and havy in size. ..................



Actually not..!!  MA2 MK3 is Light Machine gun and can also used in sharp shooter mission...
AR can be seen 2nd and 3rd person's hand in 1st photo... 
Sniper version is here...








yugocrosrb95 said:


> Vietnam got license to produce ACE... So can your country.



the difference is vietnam has money but we dont...


----------



## tarpitz

*MBT 2000 and T 72S of Myanmar Army*

















*
MBT 2000 of Myanmar Army. 148 MBT 2000s are in service with Myanmar Army. *






*
T 72S of Myanmar Army. 139 T 72S are in service. Myanmar is also in the process of upgrading T 72S. *

*@ BDforever
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

dragunov87 said:


> *MBT 2000 and T 72S of Myanmar Army*
> 
> View attachment 264881
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 264882
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 264883
> 
> *
> MBT 2000 of Myanmar Army. 148 MBT 2000s are in service with Myanmar Army. *
> 
> 
> View attachment 264884
> 
> *
> T 72S of Myanmar Army. 139 T 72S are in service. Myanmar is also in the process of upgrading T 72S. *
> 
> *@ BDforever*



welcome back ... bro.  what are u doing in these day..? long time no see.. bro


----------



## masud

dragunov87 said:


> *MBT 2000 and T 72S of Myanmar Army*
> 
> View attachment 264881
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 264882
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 264883
> 
> *
> MBT 2000 of Myanmar Army. 148 MBT 2000s are in service with Myanmar Army. *
> 
> 
> View attachment 264884
> 
> *
> T 72S of Myanmar Army. 139 T 72S are in service. Myanmar is also in the process of upgrading T 72S. *
> 
> *@ BDforever*



gyes since mayanmar operat t-72 and mbt-2000 both in same time. i want to know which tank is more relible or most popular in mayanmar army. is it MBT-2000 OR T-72. the question is important for us because bangladesh army saying they are not happy about the performance of mbt-2000. and they are looking for altarnative tank. plz ans my question...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

*PTL 02 Assaulter tank destroyers, Type 59D medium tank and Type 63 light tank of Myanmar Army. 
PTL 02 Assaulter show impressive performance during the Battle of Laukai. 
Myanmar Army is operating more than 120 PTL 02 Assaulers*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Aung Zaya said:


> probably we will upgrade in our own ways rather than directly buying ACE.. bro
> 
> Here personnels with MA 2 MK 3
> 
> View attachment 264657
> 
> View attachment 264659
> 
> 
> for closer look...
> 
> View attachment 264660
> 
> 
> already exported to some African countries..  low cost and effective..


Bro they are the MK2 rifles...MK3 are bullpubs

Myanmar military personnel participating in AARM2015 Thailand
They are using the MK2 rifles and Beretta M9 pistols.


----------



## wiseone2

aazidane said:


> It appears Myanmar would skin Bangladesh in any war.



i would not worry - mynamar army of conscripts are a threat to their citizens
they probably could not execute an offensive operation into bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeslieEngel

Good collection of pics. I appreciate your work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

Good luck to the said country and its military ventures.


----------



## alaungphaya

wiseone2 said:


> i would not worry - mynamar army of conscripts are a threat to their citizens
> they probably could not execute an offensive operation into bangladesh


What made you think the Myanmar army is a conscript army?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

I heard most of Myanmar's armed forces are volunteers is it true bro?

Myanmar air force Q-5s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

alaungphaya said:


> What made you think the Myanmar army is a conscript army?


They are not actually conscripts but adducted


----------



## Aung Zaya

Bundeswehr said:


> I heard most of Myanmar's armed forces are volunteers is it true bro?
> 
> Myanmar air force Q-5s
> View attachment 276118




absolutely not...!!















for more info..!! plz follow up here bro.. 
Myanmar military,economy news and updates | Page 26



iajdani said:


> They are not actually conscripts but adducted



LOL.. do u know who r they..? Go away..!! this thread is not for troller.. 
Go and enjoy in BD forum..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TopCat

Aung Zaya said:


> absolutely not...!!
> 
> View attachment 276176
> 
> 
> View attachment 276178
> 
> View attachment 276179
> 
> 
> for more info..!! plz follow up here bro..
> Myanmar military,economy news and updates | Page 26
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.. do u know who r they..? Go away..!! this thread is not for troller..
> Go and enjoy in BD forum..


Who are they?


----------



## alaungphaya

Aung Zaya said:


> absolutely not...!!



No bro. Volunteer army is right. They joined of their free will.



iajdani said:


> Who are they?



If you look at their patches, they are some random rebel army. Probably run by some ethnic drug lord who rounds up and abducts men and boys to fight against the Burmese. I feel sorry for them. One thing the Tatmadaw is not short of is men who are willing to join. For the average villager, the army life is a stable paycheck.

But hey. It's always nice to see a bongo make an *** of himself.

*Edit Their patch says UWSA or Unite Wa State Army. A bunch of ethnic Chinese that used to be supported by China back in the communist days. According to you bongos, the Burmese are supposed to be afraid of them.



Bundeswehr said:


> I heard most of Myanmar's armed forces are volunteers is it true bro?
> 
> Myanmar air force Q-5s
> View attachment 276118


Yeah. It is a volunteer army. There has never been conscription in post-war Myanmar though there used to be forced coercion back in the day for porters. I don't know if that practice is still happening but the troops themselves have always been volunteers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

sry.. i misunderstand.. LOL


alaungphaya said:


> No bro. Volunteer army is right. They joined of their free will.


----------



## alaungphaya

Jazzy video of our paratroopers jumping from a Mi-17.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

iajdani said:


> Who are they?


They are the new regiment of Myanmar border guard forces.



iajdani said:


> They are not actually conscripts but adducted


These are some random child soldiers from one of the many ethnic rebel groups. Myanmar military's arm patch is not like that. If I am not wrong, they look more like from TNLA or MNDAA.


----------



## Nilgiri

alaungphaya said:


> Jazzy video of our paratroopers jumping from a Mi-17.



Looking good and professional!

I would love to see a major Indo-Burmese exercise/exchange between the special forces of both and also just regular forces too .


----------



## TopCat

Nilgiri said:


> Looking good and professional!
> 
> I would love to see a major Indo-Burmese exercise/exchange between the special forces of both and also just regular forces too .



India should start building outpost inside Myanmar territory so that next time you send your commando for surgical operation will not fire at bush but at actual human being. Also it will boost your soldiers morale and should actually get down the helis and do some work instead of photo shooting after the operation. Like how Aaaameriica and Israel the boss do (pls take note from Zee News anchors).


----------



## nik22

iajdani said:


> India should start building outpost inside Myanmar territory so that next time you send your commando for surgical operation will not fire at bush but at actual human being. Also it will boost your soldiers morale and should actually get down the helis and do some work instead of photo shooting after the operation. Like how Aaaameriica and Israel the boss do (pls take note from Zee News anchors).


OT, but I got to ask this. Do you have any achievement to share of your country's military?


----------



## TopCat

nik22 said:


> OT, but I got to ask this. Do you have any achievement to share of your country's military?



Except 1757 we won every war...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I don't know where this country is


----------



## nik22

iajdani said:


> Except 1757 we won every war...


Ofcourse, BD the Superpower has been in existence for centuries


----------



## Nilgiri

iajdani said:


> India should start building outpost inside Myanmar territory so that next time you send your commando for surgical operation will not fire at bush but at actual human being. Also it will boost your soldiers morale and should actually get down the helis and do some work instead of photo shooting after the operation. Like how Aaaameriica and Israel the boss do (pls take note from Zee News anchors).



Oh whats this? Yup I thought it wouldn't take long for a butthurt lungi to come by.

We killed the terrorists on Burmese border area and brought back DNA samples to confirm who they were. If you do not want to believe that, thats your option. No one here gives a sh1t what you think.

But Burma is definitely much more cooperative nation than B'desh historically especially when that overpowdered ugly hag is in power.

So it is natural that we will ramp up our cooperation with Burma more and not care one bit what Bangladesh says. Besides Hasina has other things to deal with that we are giving instructions for. 

No go cry, just dont add to the flood already around you too much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

Let's stay on topic.



Devilduck said:


> These are some random child soldiers from one of the many ethnic rebel groups. Myanmar military's arm patch is not like that. If I am not wrong, they look more like from TNLA or MNDAA.



Their patches say Wa.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

black-hawk_101 said:


> Will Myanmar going to buy the PNs 2 Agosta-70 & 3 Agosta-90Bs as PN might be replacing it with 4 Type-39As coming soon this year to Pakistan. PN has quoted that it's quite expensive for them to operate such vessels and it's better to use Chinese ones which are cheaper to operate and maintain.



No dumbass.. The older 70s have been upgraded and the 90Bs were built in 2000s and reviewed AIPs.. The 8 new subs will only replace the older 70s.

The 90Bs are awesome boats sharing same systems on the scorpenes like SUBTICS combat system and DCN AIPs etc.. And will not be replaced anytime soon.


----------



## Devilduck

alaungphaya said:


> Let's stay on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Their patches say Wa.


Yeah. I cant differentiate them properly lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Sidewinder

nice.


----------



## tarpitz

F 14 frigate of Myanmar Navy.


----------



## striver44

MyintMyat said:


> But the government spokesman said this is a ordinary DI. But expects from western dont agree with. They said it is look like a high valued defence industry. This site is heavily guarded by special forces and including tanks. The total area of this building including 5 large warehouses and barrack style building for foreign workers is 200,000 sq meters. This factory include helipads so high level generals can visit. And they visit. The former senior general Than Shwe, former vice president Tin Aung Myint Oo, commander in chief Min Aung Hlaing and now vice president Nyan Tun Had been visited there. Some buildings from that facility had been built in mountains and some have ventilation system. Because these facts, many people think it is a WMD factory.
> View attachment 32941
> 
> 
> View attachment 32942
> View attachment 32943
> 
> View attachment 32944
> 
> 
> You are right...When myanmar invade Indonesia, we have to come from the sea. our navy is not strong as yours. So we will lose. If Indonesia invade to us, you have to march on the land to reach capital. And your land troops are not as strong as myanmar. So we will win.


numbers doesn't translate to victory


----------



## DHARMICACE

Side Effect said:


> Parkistan


LOL remove the 'R'.



imkhasif said:


> Then Bangladesh have to look other option.


They already have.So why bother i mean mpst of the Bangladeshi here hate Bharat,My perception of Bangladeshis changed when i got into social media


----------

